# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  COSMOTE: Ξεκίνησε η εμπορική διάθεση ταχυτήτων ως 1Gbps στο δίκτυο COSMOTE Fiber

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
_- Διαθέσιμα πακέτα 300__Mbps__, 500__Mbps__ & 1__Gbps__ για ιδιώτες και επαγγελματίες_ 
_- 730.000 σπίτια κι επιχειρήσεις που αντιστοιχούν σε πάνω από 1.800.000 πολίτες, αποκτούν σήμερα πρόσβαση σε 1Gbps_

15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2022

Πρόσβαση σε ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες 1Gbps έχουν πλέον οι οικιακοί και εταιρικοί πελάτες COSMOTE, καθώς ξεκίνησε η εμπορική διάθεση ταχυτήτων 300Mbps, 500Mbps και 1Gbps, *για πρώτη φορά* στο *COSMOTE* *Fiber*, το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών της χώρας, μέσω υποδομής οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι (Fiber to the Home).

Από σήμερα, περισσότερα από *730.000 σπίτια κι επιχειρήσεις σε όλη την Ελλάδα*, που αντιστοιχούν σε πάνω από* 1.800.000 πολίτες*, μπορούν να έχουν Internet που «τρέχει» με 1Gbps. Στόχος είναι, έως το τέλος της χρονιάς, οι οπτικές ίνες να έχουν φτάσει σε 1 εκατομμύριο σπίτια κι επιχειρήσεις, και μέχρι το 2027 στα 2/3 της χώρας.

*Ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες σταθερού* *Internet** για τους οικιακούς πελάτες* *από €31,90*

Η COSMOTE παρέχει εγγυημένες υπερ-υψηλές ταχύτητες 300Mbps, 500Mbps και 1Gbps στα προγράμματα* COSMOTE FIBER Unlimited*, από* €31,90* το μήνα:

*Πρόγραμμα*
*Ταχύτητα*
*Internet*
*Τηλεφωνία*
*Τιμή σε 24μηνη δέσμευση*
*Τιμή με επιδότηση*
*(24μηνη δέσμευση)*




*COSMOTE FIBER 300 Unlim**i**ted*
300Mbps
Απεριόριστα Σταθερά & Κινητά 
*4**4**,90 €*
*31,90 €*


*COSMOTE FIBER 500 Unlim**i**ted*
500Mbps
Απεριόριστα Σταθερά & Κινητά 
*5**4**,90 €*
*41,90 €*


*COSMOTE FIBER 1**Gbps** Unlim**i**ted*
1Gbps
Απεριόριστα Σταθερά & Κινητά 
*69,90 €*
*56,90 €*




Οι τιμές με επιδότηση αφορούν στην επιδότηση συνολικού ύψους €360 ανά δικαιούχο της δράσης Superfast Broadband του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης. Η δράση υλοποιείται με τη μέθοδο κουπονιού (voucher), που επιδοτεί το πάγιο των *προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Fiber* με €13/μήνα, για διάστημα 24 μηνών και το εφάπαξ κόστος σύνδεσης με €481. Για τη διαθεσιμότητα και όλες τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη δράση Superfast Broadband, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να επισκεφθούν το site: www.sfbb.gr. 

Ο Chief Marketing Officer Consumer Segment Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, κ. Παναγιώτης Γαβριηλίδης, ανέφερε:_ «Με την εμπορική διάθεση ταχυτήτων 1Gbps για πρώτη φορά στο_ _COSMOTE_ _Fiber__, ανοίγουμε απεριόριστες δυνατότητες για τους πελάτες μας. Με τις ασύλληπτες νέες ταχύτητες, η ψηφιακή εμπειρία αναβαθμίζεται και η καθημερινότητα αλλάζει. Γιατί ένας κόσμος πιο γρήγορος για όλους, είναι ένας κόσμος καλύτερος για όλους»._

*Επανάσταση στο σταθερό* *Internet** και για τις επιχειρήσεις* 

Για τις ανάγκες των *επιχειρήσεων,* η COSMOTE διαθέτει τα προγράμματα *COSMΟΤΕ Business Fiber * από* €36,90*1 το μήνα, συνδυαστικά με την* επιδότηση* για σύνδεση FTTH, μέσα από τη δράση Superfast Broadband:

*Πρόγραμμα*
*Ταχύτητα Internet*
*Τηλεφωνία*
*Διεθνή (σταθερά & κινητά 35 χωρών)*
*Υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνικού κέντρου*
*Τιμή σε 24μηνη δέσμευση*
*Τιμή με επιδότηση*
*(24μηνη δέσμευση)*




*COSMΟΤΕ Business Fiber 300* 
300Mbps
Απεριόριστα Σταθερά & Κινητά 
720'
Smart Office Value Pack
*49,90 €*
*36,90 €*


*COSMΟΤΕ Business Fiber 500* 
500Mbps
Απεριόριστα  Σταθερά & Κινητά
720'
*59,90 €*
*46,90 €*


*COSMΟΤΕ Business Fiber 1Gbps* 
1Gbps
Απεριόριστα  Σταθερά & Κινητά
720'
*74,90 €*
*61,90 €*




_«Σήμερα περισσότερο από ποτέ, οι επιχειρήσεις έχουν ανάγκη γρήγορα και αξιόπιστα δίκτυα για να βαδίσουν με σιγουριά στη νέα ψηφιακή εποχή. Απαντάμε σε αυτή την ανάγκη, δίνοντας πρόσβαση σε εγγυημένες ταχύτητες 1__Gbps__ μέσω του_ _COSMOTE_ _Fiber__. Τα δίκτυά μας είναι η βάση για την ενίσχυση της εξωστρέφειας και της ανταγωνιστικότητας, και μοχλός ανάπτυξης και καινοτομίας»,_ δήλωσε σχετικά ο Chief Commercial Officer Business Segment Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, κ. Γρηγόρης Χριστόπουλος.

*Επενδύσεις €3 δισ. μέχρι το 2027*

Το COSMOTE GIGASPEED NETWORK διαμορφώνει τις υποδομές που οδηγούν την Ελλάδα στο μέλλον. Με τεχνολογίες αιχμής, όπως το 5G και το Fiber to the Home, το COSMOTE GIGASPEED NETWORK ανταποκρίνεται στις ανάγκες της νέας ψηφιακής εποχής, ανοίγοντας απεριόριστες δυνατότητες και συμβάλλοντας στη δημιουργία ενός κόσμου καλύτερου για όλους. Έχοντας δεσμευτεί να ηγηθεί του ψηφιακού μετασχηματισμού, ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ είναι ο μεγαλύτερος επενδυτής σε νέες τεχνολογίες και υποδομές στην Ελλάδα. Με περίπου €5 δισ. επενδύσεις την περασμένη δεκαετία και με νέο επενδυτικό πλάνο που ξεπερνά τα €3 δισ. μέχρι το 2027, ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ δημιουργεί τις υποδομές για την Κοινωνία των Gigabit.

_Οι τιμές με επιδότηση διαμορφώνονται συνδυαστικά με την επιδότηση της δράσης Superfast Broadband. Το κόστος σύνδεσης διαμορφώνεται στα €2 συνδυαστικά με την επιδότηση της δράσης Superfast Broadband, χρεώνεται εφάπαξ και περιλαμβάνει τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης και εγκατάστασης Οπτικής Ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH). Στην τιμή των προγραμμάτων_ _COSMOTE_ _FIBER_ _Unlimited__ περιλαμβάνεται έκπτωση €1 λόγω ενεργοποίησης του_ _e__-λογαριασμού._ _Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν Φ.Π.Α. 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν. 4389/2016. Το κόστος σύνδεσης δεν υπόκειται σε Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας._

----------


## nnn

ΘΕΕΕΕΕΛΛΛΛΛΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ 

Δίνω 50€ για 200άρα  :Bless:

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπόν έχω νέα
Με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι τελικά καταχώρησαν την αίτηση αλλά θα πρέπει να με καλέσουν για να μου πουν αν μπορεί να προχωρήσει η αίτηση.
Πλέον μου γράφει αυτό στο my cosmote

----------


## user2163

Περιμένω να δω speedtest από 1gbit.
Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω ακόμη FTTH (Αγία Παρασκευή Δημοδιδασκάλων), και να είχα λογικά στο 300άρι θα πήγαινα.

----------


## Iris07

> ΘΕΕΕΕΕΛΛΛΛΛΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ 
> 
> Δίνω 50€ για 200άρα


Καημένο μου παιδί.. σα και μένα και εσύ..
Να δούμε πότε θα ξαναρχίσει τα σκαψίματα η Wind!  :Cool: 

- Η χρυσή εποχή των εργολάβων λέμε!!  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Να δούμε πότε θα ξαναρχίσει τα σκαψίματα η Wind!


Εγώ σκάβω και μόνος μου αν μου δώσουν το οκ. Στα 70 μέτρα είναι η καμπίνα FTTC που παίρνω τώρα.

----------


## deniSun

> Περιμένω να δω speedtest από 1gbit.
> Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω ακόμη FTTH (Αγία Παρασκευή Δημοδιδασκάλων), και να είχα λογικά στο 300άρι θα πήγαινα.


Έχουν κάνει στο παλιό θέμα.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, έχουν βάλει speedtest εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...96#post7312296

απλά είναι συμμετρικό..  :Cool: 

Αλλά αναμένουμε να δούμε και τον 1ο από τα νέα πακέτα!  :Cool:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Να περιμένουμε και τις άλλες εταιρείες να βγάλουν κάτι στις επόμενες ημέρες;  :Whistling: 
BTW μπορούν να δώσουν όλοι οι πάροχοι απο την ίδια καμπίνα σωστά; Έχει γίνει εγκατάσταση cosmote στη δική μου οικοδομή.

----------


## nnn

> Να περιμένουμε και τις άλλες εταιρείες να βγάλουν κάτι στις επόμενες ημέρες;


Σε 2 μήνες από Nova.

----------


## Iris07

> Λοιπόν έχω νέα
> Με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι τελικά καταχώρησαν την αίτηση αλλά θα πρέπει να με καλέσουν για να μου πουν αν μπορεί να προχωρήσει η αίτηση.
> Πλέον μου γράφει αυτό στο my cosmote


Θα τους στείλει μήνυμα η Wind.. Για κορόιδα μας περάσατε ?  :Razz: 

Τους βαράει άγρια τώρα η Cosmote στην 200άρα..  :Cool: 
Όταν βγάλει και αυτή πακέτα από τις καμπίνες της..

να δω εάν θα το πάνε πιο γρήγορα τώρα με την "βόμβα" της Cosmote..

----------


## AlexT544

Δεν με νοιαζει ποια για την wind 
Εγω να με συνδεσουν θελω και τι στον κοσμο 
με αυτους που εχω μπλεξει

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Σε 2 μήνες από Nova.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## netblues

Σε αναβαμιση τι παιζει ξερει κανεις?

----------


## Iris07

*Έφυγε το FTTH 200 από την σελίδα της Cosmote!*   :Cool: 

100 -> 300 -> 500 ..
σαφώς είναι σωστότερο..

** Μείωση τιμής τώρα για το VDSL 200 λέμε !!!*  :Clap:

----------


## Nisyian

Αναβαθμιστηκα μεσα σε 1 ωρα απο τη στιγμη που εκανα κληση στο 13888. Κατερινη κεντρο

----------


## despotak

> Περιμένω να δω speedtest από 1gbit.
> Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω ακόμη FTTH (Αγία Παρασκευή Δημοδιδασκάλων), και να είχα λογικά στο 300άρι θα πήγαινα.


Όπως έγραψα και στο άλλο νήμα, έχει παιδικές ασθένειες.

----------


## Jazzer

Πολύ καλά νέα, όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι η τιμή (44,90) για την 200ρα μέσω vdsl είναι τουλάχιστον γελοία, αν όχι κοροϊδία για τους πελάτες της cosmote. Αναμένουμε λοιπόν πτώση τιμών άμεσα !!

----------


## Iris07

> Όπως έγραψα και στο άλλο νήμα, έχει παιδικές ασθένειες.


Kαλορίζικη!  :One thumb up: 

Να τεστάρεις και άλλες ώρες..
π.χ αργά το βράδυ ή αύριο πρωί-πρωί να δούμε..  :Thinking:

----------


## ThReSh

> Πολύ καλά νέα, όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι η τιμή (44,90) για την 200ρα μέσω vdsl είναι τουλάχιστον γελοία, αν όχι κοροϊδία για τους πελάτες της cosmote. Αναμένουμε λοιπόν πτώση τιμών άμεσα !!


Που να δεις τα 55 ευρώ στη Wind, lol  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Off Topic


		Άλλη βαρεμένη αυτή..  :Cool: 

Ήθελα να περάσω ως νέος πελάτης από το κατάστημα τους εδώ, να κάνω πλάκα με τον υπάλληλο για την τιμή..
να δω τι θα μου έλεγε..  :Cool:

----------


## TheAccountant

Αραγε εμεις που ειμαστε ηδη κλειδωμενοι σε καποιο πακετο FTTH (100/200) μπορουμε να αναβαθμισουμε χωρις να χασουμε την επιδοτηση?

----------


## AlexT544

ΝΑΙ το κουπονι μεταφερεται

----------


## deniSun

Εσείς που αλλάξατε στα νέα πακέτα
υπογράψατε νέο συμβόλαιο
ή απλά τηλεφωνικά ζητήσατε αλλαγή;

----------


## TheAccountant

> ΝΑΙ το κουπονι μεταφερεται



Χμμμμμ..... χμμμμ με φυτιλιαζεις τωρα. Θα περιμενω να δω αν αλλαξει και η τιμη στο 200αρι και θα κινηθω αναμεσα σε αυτο και το 300αρι

----------


## despotak

> Εσείς που αλλάξατε στα νέα πακέτα
> υπογράψατε νέο συμβόλαιο
> ή απλά τηλεφωνικά ζητήσατε αλλαγή;


Τηλεφωνικά στο 13888, και αποστείλαν sms με link στο κινητό για την ψηφιακή υπογραφή του νέου συμβολαίου.

----------


## ZaNteR

Λιγο ξεφτιλα να ειναι με οπτικες ινες και να συνεχίζουν να δίνουν 10% upload, απλα τραγικο.

----------


## AlexT544

η 300 πλεον κοστιζει αποτι ειδα οσο η 200αρα 31.90

----------


## deniSun

> Τηλεφωνικά στο 13888, και αποστείλαν sms με link στο κινητό για την ψηφιακή υπογραφή του νέου συμβολαίου.


οκ.
Θα το κάνω αύριο γιατί βραδιάτικα δεν λέει να γίνει καμιά στραβή.

----------


## pavlos13

Για το upload δεν γράφει τίποτα. Ούτε καν να πει 10%...
Θα μου πεις ,ντροπής πράγματα τα αποφεύγουμε....

----------


## minas

> Όπως έγραψα και στο άλλο νήμα, έχει παιδικές ασθένειες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241161
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241156
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241157
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241158
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241159
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241160


Καλά μην περιμένετε να βλέπετε 1000άρια speedtest, οι περισσότεροι σέρβερς θα φτάνουν στα όριά τους με τις νέες ταχύτητες.

----------


## manosdoc

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241155
> Αναβαθμιστηκα μεσα σε 1 ωρα απο τη στιγμη που εκανα κληση στο 13888. Κατερινη κεντρο


Ενα κλικ εκαναν στο προφιλ σου.

----------


## despotak

> οκ.
> Θα το κάνω αύριο γιατί βραδιάτικα δεν λέει να γίνει καμιά στραβή.


As you wish. Η αλλαγή πάντως έγινε κατευθείαν, όσο ακόμη μιλούσα στο τηλέφωνο με την κοπέλα (σταθερό πάνω στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή) και χωρίς να καταλάβω κάτι (ή να πέσει η pppoe).

----------


## petya44

Κακώς λένε ότι δίνουν όπου υπάρχει κάλυψη  FTTH.
Στην περιοχή μου που το δίκτυο το έφτιαξε η Vodafone, δε δίνουν.
Να λένε στο δικό μας δίκτυο.

----------


## ASFE

Το γράφω και δω. Αίτηση 6 πάρα. Από τις 6κ15 είμαι χωρίς ίντερνετ. Έχει δηλωθεί βλαβη

----------


## despotak

> Καλά μην περιμένετε να βλέπετε 1000άρια speedtest, οι περισσότεροι σέρβερς θα φτάνουν στα όριά τους με τις νέες ταχύτητες.


Μαζί σου. Γι' αυτό δοκίμασα και το FTP τόσο της δουλειάς (5Gbit/5Gbit μισθωμένο) όσο και του ΟΤΕ, "linux distro" από torrent, και download από steam.

----------


## overgr

Σε πακέτο triple play cosmote δεν έχουν τιμή ακόμα. Έχω 200 FTTH με Cosmote TV full και το κρατήσανε εκκρεμότητα για να μου απαντήσουν για αναβάθμιση στα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα.

----------


## AlexT544

με πηρε μια απο το εμπορικο τμημα στο κινητο
να ζητησει συγνωμη για την αναστατωση 
και μου εξηγησε οτι φαινεται διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα δεν τους αφηνει να κανουν την αιτηση δηλαδη σαν να μην το υποστηριζει.
Και το εχουν βαλει με επισπευση και θα με καλεσουν το συντομοτερο για να μου πουν τι θα γινει

----------


## deniSun

> με πηρε μια απο το εμπορικο τμημα στο κινητο
> να ζητησει συγνωμη για την αναστατωση 
> και μου εξηγησε οτι φαινεται διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα δεν τους αφηνει να κανουν την αιτηση δηλαδη σαν να μην το υποστηριζει.
> Και το εχουν βαλει με επισπευση και θα με καλεσουν το συντομοτερο για να μου πουν τι θα γινει


Μάλλον δεν ενημερώθηκε ακόμα το σύστημά τους.

----------


## AlexT544

προφανως εχουν θεματα με περιοχες που δεν ειναι δικες τους

----------


## TEXNIKOS

Η μαφία των τηλεπικοινωνιών ευδοκιμεί στην χώρα των απατεώνων

----------


## ThReSh

> η 300 πλεον κοστιζει αποτι ειδα οσο η 200αρα 31.90


Τέλος η 200αρα FTTH, εφυγε από το site.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλά μην περιμένετε να βλέπετε 1000άρια speedtest, οι περισσότεροι σέρβερς θα φτάνουν στα όριά τους με τις νέες ταχύτητες.


Εδώ φτάνουν 1600Mbps με το 5G, δεν θα φτάνουν 900+ με το 1Gbps FTTH?

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά είχε δίκιο ο φίλος που είπε στο άλλο θέμα ότι η Cosmote μάλλον δίνει στο Gbps το *FRITZ!Box 5530 Fiber* 
https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/...ox-5530-fiber/

Ανέβηκε το Help του ρούτερ στην Cosmote..
αν και δεν το έχουν για πώληση ακόμη..

Πλέον σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε και για το *5590 Fiber!*  :Cool: 
https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/...ox-5590-fiber/

Αναρωτιέμαι εάν η εισαγωγή έγινε μαζί με την AMY..  :Thinking: 

* Είχαν κυκλοφορήσει κάποιες πληροφορίες ότι το *5590 Fiber* ήρθε στην Ελλάδα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-5590-AX-Fiber

** Έφτιαξα Topic και για το 5530 ΑΧ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-5530-AX-Fiber

----------


## Ρέα

εμείς που έχουμε ήδη 100Mbps θα μας κάνουν αναβάθμιση στα 300 δωρεάν;;

----------


## Iris07

Δεν έχει βγει ανακοίνωση για κάτι τέτοιο..
Το πακέτο 100 θα συνεχίσει..

Το 200 μάλλον θα φύγει..

----------


## DVader

Μπα δεν το βλέπω ... για μένα ...Ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθούν οι οπτικές που εδώ και 1 χρόνο έχουν περάσει...

----------


## Ρέα

> Δεν έχει βγει ανακοίνωση για κάτι τέτοιο..
> Το πακέτο 100 θα συνεχίσει..
> 
> Το 200 μάλλον θα φύγει..


ναι αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν εγώ για τα 100 να πληρώνω 38 ευρώ και κάποιος άλλος για 300 να πληρώνει 31

----------


## deniSun

> ναι αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν εγώ για τα 100 να πληρώνω 38 ευρώ και κάποιος άλλος για 300 να πληρώνει 31


Η τιμή που αναφέρεις για την fiber είναι με επιδότηση.

----------


## Iris07

> ναι αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν εγώ για τα 100 να πληρώνω 38 ευρώ και κάποιος άλλος για 300 να πληρώνει 31


Αυτό συμβαίνει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια για όλα τα πακέτα των παρόχων όταν αλλάζουν οι τιμές τους..
Θα μιλήσεις με τον πάροχο για αναβάθμιση και θα σου πουν τι γίνεται..

----------


## nikgr

Καποιοι προβληματισμοί που μου απάντησαν απο την cosmote όσον αφορά τους παλαιούς χρήστες double και triple play με ενεργά κουπόνια επιδότησης:
Τα κουπόνια μεταφέρονται μεν στα νέα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα και μπορούμε να κάνουμε αίτηση γι' αυτά, αλλα η επιδότηση θα ισχύει για το υπόλοιπο που μας απομένει (πχ σε μένα 6μηνο), ενω η δέσμευση του νέου συμβολαίου θα είναι για 2 χρόναι απο σήμερα .
Αυτο σημαίνει ότι αν έχεις άλλο ενα 6μηνο επιδότησης, για το πρώτο 6μηνο θα πληρωνεις μειωμένη τιμή και για τον υπόλοιπο 1,5 χρόνο του νέου συμβολαίου θα πληρώνεις κανονική τιμή χωρίς επιδότηση.

Για τα πακέτα triple play που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι αναμένονται τα νέα αναβαθμισμένα triple πακέτα πολύ σύντομα.

Σε μενα που οι καμπίνες είναι της cosmote τόσο το site οσο και τηλεφωνικά μου επιβεβαίωσαν οτι υποστηρίζεται 1gbps

----------


## deniSun

> Καποιοι προβληματισμοί που μου απάντησαν απο την cosmote όσον αφορά τους παλαιούς χρήστες double και triple play με ενεργά κουπόνια επιδότησης:
> Τα κουπόνια μεταφέρονται μεν στα νέα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα και μπορούμε να κάνουμε αίτηση γι' αυτά, αλλα η επιδότηση θα ισχύει για το υπόλοιπο που μας απομένει (πχ σε μένα 6μηνο), ενω η δέσμευση του νέου συμβολαίου θα είναι για 2 χρόναι απο σήμερα .
> Αυτο σημαίνει ότι αν έχεις άλλο ενα 6μηνο επιδότησης, για το πρώτο 6μηνο θα πληρωνεις μειωμένη τιμή και για τον υπόλοιπο 1,5 χρόνο του νέου συμβολαίου θα πληρώνεις κανονική τιμή χωρίς επιδότηση.


Λογικό αυτό.

----------


## Jimakos12

Πήρα τηλέφωνο μέσα σε 10 λεπτά ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία.Welcome 500αρα

----------


## AlexT544

σε τι περιοχή ΟΤΕ ???

----------


## Iris07

> Πήρα τηλέφωνο μέσα σε 10 λεπτά ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία.Welcome 500αρα


Καλορίζικη!  :Wink: 

Δώσε κανένα Speedtest!

Ιλλισός - Cosmote..

----------


## Wonderland

> Τελικά είχε δίκιο ο φίλος που είπε στο άλλο θέμα ότι η Cosmote μάλλον δίνει στο Gbps το *FRITZ!Box 5530 Fiber* 
> https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/...ox-5530-fiber/
> 
> Πλέον σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε και για το *5590 Fiber!* 
> https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/...ox-5590-fiber/
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-5530-AX-Fiber


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, για όποιον χρησιμοποιεί δύο ανεξάρτητους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς, μόνο το 5590 είναι κατάλληλο.

----------


## djstamatis

Παντός οτε θα χάσει πόλους πελάτες και η άλλες εταιρίες εφόσον δεν πάρα πολλοί FTTH.ολοι σχεδον έχουν vdsl μας γ....ε η wind απαράδεκτη.αυτο που δεν ανακοινώνουν και σε ποιες περιοχές θα σκαψουν το κρατάνε κρυφό.τι κουλό είναι αυτό.τελικα για να καταλάβω η wind είναι nova τώρα η είναι η καθεμία ξεχωριστά.δηλαδη σε εμένα π.χ που έχει βάλει καμπινα η wind τώρα θα σκάψει η nova.γιατι έχω μπερδευτεί χαχαχ

----------


## deniSun

> Πήρα τηλέφωνο μέσα σε 10 λεπτά ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία.Welcome 500αρα


Ωραίος.

----------


## AlexT544

Για κάποιο λόγο τώρα όταν κάνω ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας και με νούμερο που ξέρω ότι έχει 1000αρα δεν μου δείχνει καν σαν επιλογή την χιλιαρα

----------


## fadasma

Αν όντως δίνουν το Fritzbox 5530, αυτό έχει 2.5 gigabit LAN! Υπερκαλύπτει τη γραμμή 1Gbps σε αντίθεση με το gpon που έχει  1 gigabit LAN

----------


## Iris07

> Παντός οτε θα χάσει πόλους πελάτες και η άλλες εταιρίες εφόσον δεν πάρα πολλοί FTTH.ολοι σχεδον έχουν vdsl μας γ....ε η wind απαράδεκτη.αυτο που δεν ανακοινώνουν και σε ποιες περιοχές θα σκαψουν το κρατάνε κρυφό.τι κουλό είναι αυτό.τελικα για να καταλάβω η wind είναι nova τώρα η είναι η καθεμία ξεχωριστά.δηλαδη σε εμένα π.χ που έχει βάλει καμπινα η wind τώρα θα σκάψει η nova.γιατι έχω μπερδευτεί χαχαχ


Nova & Wind θα ενωθούν σε 2-3 μήνες και ότι έχει η μία εταιρία θα τα έχει και η άλλη, και πλέον θα ονομάζεται Nova η εταιρία.

Όλοι θα κάνουν έργα για FTTH πλέον.. άλλος πιο γρήγορα, και άλλος πιο αργά..

----------


## hellenicsun

Off Topic


		Είμαι στη Vodafone και οι υπηρεσίες παρέχονται από το δίκτυο της Wind. Πόσες πιθανότητες έχω να δω τη 200 να γίνεται 300 και - ακόμη πιο σημαντικό - να γίνει διαθέσιμη η 1GB;  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Off Topic


		Μάλλον δεν έχεις ακόμη διαθεσιμότητα για FTTH..

Μέχρι να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο σου.. και θα το σκεφτείς καλά τότε..
ίσως έχει σκάψει και για FTTH η Wind!  :Cool:

----------


## Jimakos12

> Πήρα τηλέφωνο μέσα σε 10 λεπτά ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία.Welcome 500αρα


Καισαριανή

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλορίζικη! 
> 
> Δώσε κανένα Speedtest!
> 
> Ιλλισός - Cosmote..


Προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω φωτό αλλά από το κινητό δεν με αφήνει ,δεν ξέρω γιατί

- - - Updated - - -




> Ωραίος.


Θενξ !!!

----------


## 2048dsl

> ΘΕΕΕΕΕΛΛΛΛΛΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ 
> 
> Δίνω 50€ για 200άρα


Τι να πούμε και εμείς που δίνουμε 29€ για 24αρα

----------


## Thanasakis11

Να προσθέσω και εγώ λίγο τα "2 cents" μου πάνω σε όλο αυτό. Nομίζω ότι η προσοχή μας για άλλη μια φορά τείνει να στραφεί στην λάθος κατεύθυνση. Καλές οι νέες ταχύτητες αλλά αντί να βιαζόμαστε να φέρουμε το Gbit δεν θα ήταν προτιμότερο να λύσουμε το μεγαλύτερο (και πιο κουλό τώρα που δεν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί) πρόβλημα του upload που είναι ακόμα κολλημένο στο 10%; Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο να χαμηλώσουμε τον πάτο τιμολογιακά, δηλαδή να προσφέρουμε οικονομικότερα πακέτα για ανθρώπους χαμηλότερου εισοδήματος ή/και απαιτήσεων (πες 20/10, 10/5 mbps); Θεωρώ ότι για άλλη μια φορά βλέπουμε ένα παράδειγμα όπου η βιομηχανία, αντί να αξιοποιήσει την ανάπτυξη για να προσφέρει ποιοτικότερες υπηρεσίες με χαμηλότερη τιμή, προσπαθεί να ανεβάσει το ταβάνι σε μη ρεαλιστικά επίπεδα ενώ χρεώνει τουλάχιστον τα ίδια. Τι να το κάνει ο πατέρας μου το 1Gbps που θα αρχίσουν να του διαφημίζουν επειδή μένει σε περιοχή με FTTH; Δώστε του ένα φθηνό πακέτο 10/5mbps να scrollάρει στο facebook με την ησυχία του και να κάνει τις κλήσεις του στο skype (ούτε να έχει 100άρα χωρίς λόγο ούτε να παλεύει με το 1mbps upload του ADSL). Τι να το κάνω εγώ το πακέτο 200, 300, 500 αν είναι να έχω 20,30,50 up; Κάντε το dl/ul ratio λίγο πιο λογικό και αυξήστε τις επιλογές, είμαστε στην Ελλάδα και οι περισσότεροι πελάτες ψάχνουν VFM όχι Speedtest screencaps. Τέλος, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν λέω ότι είναι κακό το ότι έρχονται επιτέλους αυτές οι ταχύτητες στην Ελλάδα μαζικά ούτε κράζω από ζήλια, απλά πιστεύω ότι συνεχίζουμε να καλύπτουμε κάποιες βασικές πληγές με χανζαπλαστ και καραμέλες.

----------


## ThReSh

> Για κάποιο λόγο τώρα όταν κάνω ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας και με νούμερο που ξέρω ότι έχει 1000αρα δεν μου δείχνει καν σαν επιλογή την χιλιαρα


Με τηλέφωνο ή διεύθυνση?

----------


## AlexT544

και με τα δυο μου το κάνει

----------


## Iris07

> Καισαριανή
> Προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω φωτό αλλά από το κινητό δεν με αφήνει ,δεν ξέρω γιατί


Για πες τουλάχιστον πόσα έπιασε..

----------


## Thanasakis11

> και με τα δυο μου το κάνει


Και εμένα μέχρι 200 βγάζει και με τηλέφωνο και με διεύθυνση. Πρέπει να θέλει λίγη ώρα να ενημερωθεί όλο το σύστημα, θυμηθείτε ότι γίνεται χαμός με κόσμο που τρέχει να αναβαθμίσει.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν όντως δίνουν το Fritzbox 5530, αυτό έχει 2.5 gigabit LAN! Υπερκαλύπτει τη γραμμή 1Gbps σε αντίθεση με το gpon που έχει  1 gigabit LAN


https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ..._Greek_QIG.pdf

----------


## 2048dsl

Η πλάκα είναι ότι εχθές ρώτησα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ που ήταν στην γειτονιά μου και μου είπε .."Υπομονή 2-5 χρόνια ακόμη που θα ξεκινήσουμε να δίνουμε οπτική ίνα και από VDSL2 καφαο προς τα σπίτια" :P

----------


## deniSun

> Αν όντως δίνουν το Fritzbox 5530, αυτό έχει 2.5 gigabit LAN! Υπερκαλύπτει τη γραμμή 1Gbps σε αντίθεση με το gpon που έχει  1 gigabit LAN


Τώρα που το λες λογικά το δίνουν για να πάρεις το +10% που σου τρώει το overhead του ppp.
Με το ΟΝΤ δεν θα μπορούσες να το έχεις αυτό.
Ίσως κάποια στιγμή δώσουν άλλα ΟΝΤ.

----------


## Iris07

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι εχθές ρώτησα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ που ήταν στην γειτονιά μου και μου είπε .."Υπομονή 2-5 χρόνια ακόμη που θα ξεκινήσουμε να δίνουμε οπτική ίνα και από VDSL2 καφαο προς τα σπίτια" :P


Αφού η Cosmote βάζει τις FTTH απέναντι από τις VDSL, έπρεπε να του πεις..  :Razz:

----------


## Jimakos12

> Για πες τουλάχιστον πόσα έπιασε..


  502 download ,51 upload. Από κινητό

----------


## xar1s

> 502 download ,51 upload. Από κινητό


άντε με γειά σου! :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

> 502 download ,51 upload. Από κινητό


Μιά χαρά!  :One thumb up: 

- Αναμένουμε να δούμε και άλλον με 1 Gbps τώρα.. για να δούμε εάν αυτές έχουν προβληματάκια για αρχή..

----------


## Jimakos12

> άντε με γειά σου!


Ευχαριστώ !!!

----------


## minas

> Παντός οτε θα χάσει πόλους πελάτες και η άλλες εταιρίες εφόσον δεν πάρα πολλοί FTTH.ολοι σχεδον έχουν vdsl μας γ....ε η wind απαράδεκτη.αυτο που δεν ανακοινώνουν και σε ποιες περιοχές θα σκαψουν το κρατάνε κρυφό.τι κουλό είναι αυτό.τελικα για να καταλάβω η wind είναι nova τώρα η είναι η καθεμία ξεχωριστά.δηλαδη σε εμένα π.χ που έχει βάλει καμπινα η wind τώρα θα σκάψει η nova.γιατι έχω μπερδευτεί χαχαχ


Συνήθως στις ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ βλέπεις ποιες περιοχές προγραμματίζεται να αναβαθμιστούν, και μερικούς μήνες πριν ξεκινήσουν τα έργα και στα πρακτικά του Δήμου σου, αφού πρέπει να πάρουν άδεια.
Nova/Wind τους τελευταίους μήνες δεν κάνουν ανταγωνιστικά έργα, εξάλλου η παλιά Nova είχε βάλει φρένο σε δική της υποδομή FTTH, σε αντίθεση με τη Wind που είχε πάρει φόρα το 2022.

----------


## STILO

Έχω δρόμο ακόμα....

----------


## Jimakos12

> Μιά χαρά! 
> 
> - Αναμένουμε να δούμε και άλλον με 1 Gbps τώρα.. για να δούμε εάν αυτές έχουν προβληματάκια για αρχή..


Έλεγα να πάω σε χιλιάρα αλλά μου είπε η κοπέλα στην εξυπηρέτηση θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή εξοπλισμού . Επειδή κατεβάζω παιχνίδια και τα 500 είναι υπεραρκετά πιστεύω ,μην είμαι και άπληστος  .Στο Xbox series x που έκανα speedtest με καλώδιο έβγαλε  574,25 !

----------


## Giama

Με γεια σε όσους έκαναν ήδη αναβάθμιση!
Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω FTTH στο σπίτι ενώ έχω διαθεσιμότητα (και για 1000άρα). Αν εκδώσω τώρα κουπόνι και κάνω αίτηση, φαντάζομαι ότι η εγκατάσταση θα ολοκληρωθεί σε κανένα δίμηνο από τώρα. Η δράση SFBB όμως λήγει τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου. Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το κουπόνι ή από τη στιγμή που κάνω την αίτηση ενεργοποιείται και είμαστε ΟΚ;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Iris07

> Έλεγα να πάω σε χιλιάρα αλλά *μου είπε η κοπέλα στην εξυπηρέτηση θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή εξοπλισμού* . Επειδή κατεβάζω παιχνίδια και τα 500 είναι υπεραρκετά πιστεύω ,μην είμαι και άπληστος  .
> 
> Στο Xbox series x που έκανα speedtest με καλώδιο έβγαλε  574,25 !


Οκ, ωραίος!

Να σου πω αυτό σκεφτόμουν τώρα για τις 1 Gbps..
μπας και θέλει τον εξοπλισμό της Cosmote!

- - - Updated - - -




> Όπως έγραψα και στο άλλο νήμα, έχει παιδικές ασθένειες.


Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι μπας και τα προβληματάκια οφείλονται στον εξοπλισμό σου..  :Thinking: 
Να δούμε και άλλους..

----------


## Jimakos12

> Οκ, ωραίος!
> 
> Να σου πω αυτό σκεφτόμουν τώρα για τις 1 Gbps..
> μπας και θέλει τον εξοπλισμό της Cosmote!


Έτσι μου είπε η κοπέλα στην εξυπηρέτηση και λέω που να μπλέκω πάλι  με  ρουτερ και με τεχνικό στο σπίτι για την ενεργοποίηση  αλλά και πάλι τα 500 ούτε στα όνειρα μου δεν τα φανταζόμουν !

----------


## deniSun

> μπας και θέλει τον εξοπλισμό της Cosmote!


Αυτό φαίνεται έως τώρα.

----------


## Jimakos12

Επισυνάπτω εικόνα από το Xbox

----------


## xar1s

παιδια αν εκδοθεί κουπόνi τώρα απο SFBB πόσο διαρκεί ... εννοώ μέχρι να χρησιμοποιηθεί

----------


## Jimakos12

> άντε με γειά σου!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

----------


## dkgr_ser

Η 1Gbps πάντως είναι το μοναδικό πακέτο που έχει "αξιοπρεπές" upload, δηλαδή 100Mbps. Όπου υπάρχει υποδομή για FTTH είναι σχεδόν μονόδρομος για όποιον μοιράζεται αρχεία, ανεξάρτητα από αν καίγεται για το 1gbps download.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Αφού η Cosmote βάζει τις FTTH απέναντι από τις VDSL, έπρεπε να του πεις..


 Eλα μου ντε δεν μου δεν το σκέφτηκα να του το πω. Παντός όντως κυριολεκτικά παρακμή να είμαστε εδώ που είμαστε με 24αρες. Δεν ασχολείται κανένας

----------


## deniSun

> παιδια αν εκδοθεί κουπόνi τώρα απο SFBB πόσο διαρκεί ... εννοώ μέχρι να χρησιμοποιηθεί


Κανονικά.
Από την στιγμή που ενεργοποιηθεί ισχύει για 2 χρόνια.

----------


## ThReSh

> Κανονικά.
> Από την στιγμή που ενεργοποιηθεί ισχύει για 2 χρόνια.


Νομίζω ότι ρωτάει από την έκδοση μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## deniSun

> Νομίζω ότι ρωτάει από την έκδοση μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση.


Εγώ στον ΟΤΕ το είχα ενεργοποιήσει μετά από 4 μήνες και δεν είχα θέμα.
Σε άλλους παρόχους νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κόλλημα.

----------


## xar1s

> Νομίζω ότι ρωτάει από την έκδοση μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση.


σωστά...

----------


## trod

Εγω πηρα αργα τηλεφωνο για την αναβαθμιση σε 300 και ενω την εκανα την αιτηση μου ειπε η κοπελα οτι θα περαστει στο συστημα απο αυριο.

Απο 200 --> 300
Δινω 46 με επιδοτηση (200) και μετα θα δινω 31,90 (300). 

ΥΓ: Με ετρωγε το 500 αλλα πραγματικα δεν υπηρχε λογος.

----------


## anana

πρεπει να αναβαθμισουν δωρεαν τις 50αρες σε 100ρες και τις 200 σε 300. Το adsl να καταργηθει πληρως. Οι 50αρες πρεπει να ειναι το ελαχιστο για τις προβληματικες περιοχες.

----------


## deniSun

> Εγω πηρα αργα τηλεφωνο για την αναβαθμιση σε 300 και ενω την εκανα την αιτηση μου ειπε η κοπελα οτι θα περαστει στο συστημα απο αυριο.
> 
> Απο 200 --> 300
> Δινω 46 με επιδοτηση (200) και μετα θα δινω 31,90 (300). 
> 
> ΥΓ: Με ετρωγε το 500 αλλα πραγματικα δεν υπηρχε λογος.


Απ ότι φαίνεται όσοι ήταν σε καμπίνες ΟΤΕ προχώρησαν γρήγορα/άμεσα σε ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## AlexT544

> Απ ότι φαίνεται όσοι ήταν σε καμπίνες ΟΤΕ προχώρησαν γρήγορα/άμεσα σε ενεργοποίηση.


Οι άλλοι........

----------


## despotak

> Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι μπας και τα προβληματάκια οφείλονται στον εξοπλισμό σου.. 
> Να δούμε και άλλους..


Και εμένα που ήπαν για "αλλαγή" εξοπλισμού, αλλά όταν φτάσαμε στο αμήν ο "νέος" εξοπλισμός ήταν το NOKIA 7368 G-010G-Q και το Speedport Smart με το extra πιατάκι. Δηλαδή ότι είχα και στην 200αρα. Φυσικά το έχω δηλώσει βλάβη και βλέπουμε αύριο που θα ξαναπιάσουν δουλειά με το καλό. 

Το UDM SE δύσκολο να έχει πρόβλημα, αφού το έχω δει να δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα σε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα ακόμη και με το IPS/IDS ανοικτό. Ναι, ok, pppoe overhead και gigabit NIC αλλά δεν δικαιωλογεί 25%-30% loss. Το μόνο που μένει είναι το OTP, και αν είναι αυτό, θα τους ζητήσω να μου κάνουν register το SPF+ module και να καρφώσω την οπτική στο UDM.

Σ/Κ που δεν θα έχω δουλειά θα βάλω να τεστάρω και με το Speedport, έτσι για το χαβά.

----------


## deniSun

> α τους ζητήσω να μου κάνουν register το SPF+ module και να καρφώσω την οπτική στο UDM.


Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν σου το κάνουν.
Λογικά θα σου πούνε όχι.

----------


## trod

> Απ ότι φαίνεται όσοι ήταν σε καμπίνες ΟΤΕ προχώρησαν γρήγορα/άμεσα σε ενεργοποίηση.


Δεν ξερω αν 10 το βραδυ μπορουν να διεκπαιρεωσουν αιτησεις. Νομιζω γινεται απλα καταγραφη και το πρωινο τμημα τις κανει.

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν ξερω αν 10 το βραδυ μπορουν να διεκπαιρεωσουν αιτησεις. Νομιζω γινεται απλα καταγραφη και το πρωινο τμημα τις κανει.


Το εμπορικό τμήμα τελειώνει ~2μμ και το τεχνικό ~5μμ αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## UltraB

Όμορφα νέα και σε αρκετά λογικές τιμές τα νέα πακέτα!  :Smile: 
Άντε να δούμε και εμείς κάποια στιγμή ίνα αν και δεν το βλέπω στο άμεσο μέλλον καθώς δεν πάει ούτε ένα εξάμηνο που ήρθε το FTTC.




> Απ ότι φαίνεται όσοι ήταν σε καμπίνες ΟΤΕ προχώρησαν γρήγορα/άμεσα σε ενεργοποίηση.


Αν η καμπίνα δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να γίνει αίτηση στον πάροχο και ο πάροχος να κάνει τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες, αν ο συνδρομητής ανήκει σε καμπίνα του ίδιου του παρόχου του, οι αλλαγές είναι άμεσες.
Κανένας πάροχος δεν έχει πρόσβαση σε εξοπλισμό άλλου παρόχου, ούτε καν συγχρονισμό δεν μπορούν να δουν, παρά μόνο μέσα από το modem.

----------


## deniSun

> Αν η καμπίνα δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να γίνει αίτηση στον πάροχο και ο πάροχος να κάνει τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες, αν ο συνδρομητής ανήκει σε καμπίνα του ίδιου του παρόχου του, οι αλλαγές είναι άμεσες.
> Κανένας πάροχος δεν έχει πρόσβαση σε εξοπλισμό άλλου παρόχου, ούτε καν συγχρονισμό δεν μπορούν να δουν, παρά μόνο μέσα από το modem.


Σωστός.

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

> Τελικά είχε δίκιο ο φίλος που είπε στο άλλο θέμα ότι η Cosmote μάλλον δίνει στο Gbps το *FRITZ!Box 5530 Fiber* 
> https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/...ox-5530-fiber/
> 
> Ανέβηκε το Help του ρούτερ στην Cosmote..
> αν και δεν το έχουν για πώληση ακόμη..
> 
> Πλέον σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε και για το *5590 Fiber!* 
> https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/...ox-5590-fiber/
> 
> ...


Και τα δύο αυτά μοντέλα έχουν SFP + επάνω που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον μπορεί να δώσει και σκέτο το SFP tranceiver.

ΔΩΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΣΚΕΤΟ ΤΟ SFP TRANCEIVER!!!!

Εκτός αν έχουν υποχρεωτικό το ONT

----------


## Kabob8

Είμαι σε vodafone vdsl (ήμουν μικρός και δεν ήξερα) και σκεφτόμουν έτσι και αλλιώς να πάω cosmote καθώς υπάρχει κάλυψη ffth στην περιοχή μου πέρα από τα υπόλοιπα + της cosmote. Η πολυκατοικία δεν έχει εγκατεστημένες τις οπτικές και πιθανόν σε ένα χρόνο να μετακομήσω. Για τεράστια ταχύτητα δεν καίγομαι, λέτε να πάω σε vdsl 50 (που μπορεί να το κάνουν αναβάθμιση σε 100)? Για ευκολία το λέω, ποιος μπλέκει με μάστορες, τεχνικούς κλπ. Θα άξιζε οπτική για 12 μήνες ενώ στο μέλλον ίσως να αναγκαστώ να γυρίσω πίσω σε χαλκό?

----------


## iliask

Eκανα την αίτηση το μεσημέρι και το απόγευμα είμουν έτοιμος. Ηθελα να  βάλω το triple play με cosmote TV ( τα είχα ξεχωριστα συμβόλαια) αλλά μου είπαν πως θα άλλαζε το συμβόλαιο και θα έχανα την επιδότηση....

----------


## nikgr

καποιες αποριες για τα business πακετα. 
ειναι υποχρεωτικη η υπηρεσια τηλεφωνητη? 
Γιατι η 500αρα business ειναι φθηνοτερη απο την 300αρα business αλλα και την 500αρα home?  προστιθεται και το κοστος τηλεφωνητη  απαραιτητως?  
Γιατι δεν εχει τιμη με επιδοτηση η 500αρα και 1000αρα business?? Μονο η 300αρα business επιδοτειται?
Το upload ειναι συμμετρικο σαυτα τα πακετα? Δεν ειχαν πει οτι για την επιδοτηση gigabit voucher στις επιχειρησεις θα πρεπει η γραμμη να ειναι συμμετρικη?

----------


## minas

> Απ ότι φαίνεται όσοι ήταν σε καμπίνες ΟΤΕ προχώρησαν γρήγορα/άμεσα σε ενεργοποίηση.


Στο διπλανό θέμα είναι αρκετοί σε υποδομή ΟΤΕ που δεν κατάφεραν να ενεργοποιηθούν. Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικά συστημικά θέματα, ακόμη και σε υποδομή ΟΤΕ.




> Είμαι σε vodafone vdsl (ήμουν μικρός και δεν ήξερα) και σκεφτόμουν έτσι και αλλιώς να πάω cosmote καθώς υπάρχει κάλυψη ffth στην περιοχή μου πέρα από τα υπόλοιπα + της cosmote. Η πολυκατοικία δεν έχει εγκατεστημένες τις οπτικές και πιθανόν σε ένα χρόνο να μετακομήσω. Για τεράστια ταχύτητα δεν καίγομαι, λέτε να πάω σε vdsl 50 (που μπορεί να το κάνουν αναβάθμιση σε 100)? Για ευκολία το λέω, ποιος μπλέκει με μάστορες, τεχνικούς κλπ. Θα άξιζε οπτική για 12 μήνες ενώ στο μέλλον ίσως να αναγκαστώ να γυρίσω πίσω σε χαλκό?


Εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν έτοιμες ίνες στην πολυκατοικία, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των 12 μηνών θα αναλωθεί για την εγκατάσταση και ενεργοποίηση. Εάν είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα μετακομίσεις μάλλον άδικα θα ταλαιπωρηθείς και θα πρέπει να προβλέψεις και την πρόωρη διακοπή του συμβολαίου (αυτό ισχύει και για την VDSL).




> καποιες αποριες για τα business πακετα. 
> ειναι υποχρεωτικη η υπηρεσια τηλεφωνητη? 
> Γιατι η 500αρα business ειναι φθηνοτερη απο την 300αρα business αλλα και την 500αρα home?  προστιθεται και το κοστος τηλεφωνητη  απαραιτητως?  
> Γιατι δεν εχει τιμη με επιδοτηση η 500αρα και 1000αρα business?? Μονο η 300αρα business επιδοτειται?
> Το upload ειναι συμμετρικο σαυτα τα πακετα? Δεν ειχαν πει οτι για την επιδοτηση gigabit voucher στις επιχειρησεις θα πρεπει η γραμμη να ειναι συμμετρικη?


Αναμένονται και νέα πακέτα με συμμετρικές ταχύτητες.

----------


## bravelover

Απορία ποιός χρειάζεται τόσο μεγάλες ταχύτητες εκτός από επαγγελματίες;

----------


## finos

> Και τα δύο αυτά μοντέλα έχουν SFP + επάνω που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον μπορεί να δώσει και σκέτο το SFP tranceiver.
> 
> ΔΩΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΣΚΕΤΟ ΤΟ SFP TRANCEIVER!!!!
> 
> Εκτός αν έχουν υποχρεωτικό το ONT


ναι αυτο ειδα κι εγω , εχει αποσπωμενο SFP , αραγε θα κουμπώνει σε αλλη συσκευη ... ; καθως εχω δει καποια που ειναι κλειδωμενα & το friz δε εχει ευκολο bridge

----------


## AlexM123

Καλησπέρα, απο ότι έχω καταλάβει οι νέες ταχύητητες προς το παρόν είναι διαθέσιμες μόνο σε περιοχές που το δίκτυο είναι της cosmote; Εγώ που έχω ftth cosmote αλλά σε περιοχή της vodafone θα πρέπει να περιμένω πρώτα να δώσει η vodafone εμπορικά αυτές τις ταχύτητες για να μπορέσει να τις πάρει χονδρική η cosmote;

----------


## TearDrop

> Καλησπέρα, απο ότι έχω καταλάβει οι νέες ταχύητητες προς το παρόν είναι διαθέσιμες μόνο σε περιοχές που το δίκτυο είναι της cosmote; Εγώ που έχω ftth cosmote αλλά σε περιοχή της vodafone θα πρέπει να περιμένω πρώτα να δώσει η vodafone εμπορικά αυτές τις ταχύτητες για να μπορέσει να τις πάρει χονδρική η cosmote;


Ναι. Και δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται σύντομα, δεν εχει ανακοινώσει κάτι η Vodafone.

----------


## Penguin

Πριν λίγο καιρό έβγαλαν τις τιμές για τις VDSL 100 και 200, τώρα θα πρέπει να τις μειώσουν.

----------


## pandisworld

Παιδιά θέλω να πω κάτι γιατί βλέπω από πολλούς να βγάζουν διάφορα speed test δείχνοντας ποιος έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται ένα κλίμα ότι τώρα που έχω 1000αρα γραμμή ΤΕΛΟΣ... Λύθηκαν όλα τα προβλήματα στο Internet.Παιδιά ΗΡΕΜΗΣΤΕ. Τα speed test είναι μια πλασματική κατάσταση. Μπορεί να κάνω μια μέτρηση από το κινητό μου καί νά βγάλει μια Χ ταχύτητα, από το laptop μου μια Ψ και από την Smart tv μέσω PLC μια Ζ ταχύτητα. Θέλω να πω ότι ΔΕΝ έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σημασία ΑΝ μετράω. 300 ή 500 ή 700. Πάνω από μια ταχύτητα τύπου 200 όλα πάνω κάτω λειτουργούν κανονικά. Τώρα αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα σε λειτουργίες όπως live streaming, Netflix, EON, Cosmote TV κλπ, ψαχτειτε ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ. Κάτι στο wifi, στο PLC, στο Extender, στο κινητό, στο laptop κλπ. Παράδειγμα: στο ίδιο χώρο 2 κινητά σε speed test βγάζουν 2 τελείως ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ μετρήσεις. Αυτό λοιπόν ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ είναι πρόβλημα γραμμής ή παρόχου. Αυτά τα ολίγα

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ασε βρε τσ παιδιά να φλεξαρουν λίγο!

----------


## villager

Μα γι'αυτό μπαίνουμε εδώ να δούμε ποιος έχει την μεγαλύτερη,!!!  :Wink:

----------


## panosira

300 δίνουν από καμπίνα? Η δε παίζει κάτι τέτοιο και πρέπει να περιμένω την οπτική?

----------


## x_undefined

> 300 δίνουν από καμπίνα? Η δε παίζει κάτι τέτοιο και πρέπει να περιμένω την οπτική?


Δεν παίζει από καμπίνα πάνω από 200.

----------


## Lnds500

Εγω τους πηρα τηλεφωνο για να παω απο τα 200 -> 300 με νεο συμβολαιο και καπου μπερδευτηκε η εκπροσωπος και μου ελεγε οτι δεν γινεται δωρεαν αναβαθμιση για την ωρα (ενω της ειπα για συμβολαιο) και να ξανακαλεσω σε κανενα μηνα. Εστειλα αιτημα να με καλεσουν μπας και πεσω σε αλλον.

----------


## Jaisonas

Για την ώρα πάντως ο οτέ πρέπει να δίνει μόνο σε δικό του δίχτυο. Σε περιοχή FTTH της Βοντα, βγάζει διαθεσημότητα μέχρι 200.

----------


## k.m.

Η εκπτωση στις νεες τιμες που εχει , ειναι γενική ή εννοει το κουπόνι ?

----------


## ThReSh

> Η εκπτωση στις νεες τιμες που εχει , ειναι γενική ή εννοει το κουπόνι ?


Κουπόνι.

----------


## deniSun

Σχετικά με την μεταφορά του gpon σε άλλο ρούτερ στα πακέτα 1G,
απ ότι βλέπω το registration γίνεται με βάση το sn και την mac.
Οπότε θα μπορεί να παίξει σε άλλο ρούτερ νομίζω.

----------


## kosath

> Σχετικά με την μεταφορά του gpon σε άλλο ρούτερ στα πακέτα 1G,
> απ ότι βλέπω το registration γίνεται με βάση το sn και την mac.
> Οπότε θα μπορεί να παίξει σε άλλο ρούτερ νομίζω.


Λογικά το gpon sfp module κάνει τη δουλειά του ONT - αλλάζει το interface. Οπότε θα μπορούσε να μπει σε ρούτερ με sfp(+) port...

----------


## deniSun

> Λογικά το gpon sfp module κάνει τη δουλειά του ONT - αλλάζει το interface. Οπότε θα μπορούσε να μπει σε ρούτερ με sfp(+) port...


Όχι έτσι απλά.
Θέλει να έχει γίνει register στον πάροχο.

----------


## spyhap

- - - Updated - - -




> Με γεια σε όσους έκαναν ήδη αναβάθμιση!
> Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω FTTH στο σπίτι ενώ έχω διαθεσιμότητα (και για 1000άρα). Αν εκδώσω τώρα κουπόνι και κάνω αίτηση, φαντάζομαι ότι η εγκατάσταση θα ολοκληρωθεί σε κανένα δίμηνο από τώρα. Η δράση SFBB όμως λήγει τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου. Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το κουπόνι ή από τη στιγμή που κάνω την αίτηση ενεργοποιείται και είμαστε ΟΚ;
> Ευχαριστώ!


το κουπονι απαξ και το κατοχυρωσεις μενει ενεργο, εμενα εμεινε 2 χρονια που το εκανα, εστω και αν ειχε διακοπει η δραση. εμενα παντως με υπαρχουσα υποδομη στην πολυκατοικια (ειχαν βαλει και αλλοι πριν απο εμενα) εκανε συνολικα 3 βδομαδες και μεσα στον Αυγουστο. Φανταζομαι χωρις υποδομη στην πολυκατοικια αντε να κανει ενα μηνα μαξιμουμ

----------


## deniSun

Πάντως όπως το σκέφτομαι τώρα δεν θα προχωρήσω σε αναβάθμιση.
Το up για δύο χρήστες είναι υπερ αρκετό στα 10Μ αυτή την στιγμή, 
όπως επίσης και το dw.

Το να δώσω τώρα +3ε, εν μέσω ενεργειακής κρίσης με το χειμώνα να μην ξέρουμε τι μας επιφυλάσσει,
και να πάρω ταχύτητα που δεν την χρειάζομαι ή θα την χρειαστώ για πολύ λίγο,
δεν το βλέπω λογικό.
Προφανώς για κάποιον που θέλει να κάνει πχ ταυτόχρονο streaming fhd σε πάνω από δύο χρήστες
είναι ότι πρέπει οι νέες ταχύτητες.

----------


## kosath

> Όχι έτσι απλά.
> Θέλει να έχει γίνει register στον πάροχο.


αφού γίνει το register και δουλέψει το fritz εννοούσα - το ξεκουμπώνεις και το βάζεις όπου θες πιστεύω.

Όταν συνδέσεις δικό σου ρούτερ σε ONT κάνεις PPPoE κλήση ή DHCP?

----------


## despotak

> αφού γίνει το register και δουλέψει το fritz εννοούσα - το ξεκουμπώνεις και το βάζεις όπου θες πιστεύω.
> 
> Όταν συνδέσεις δικό σου ρούτερ σε ONT κάνεις PPPoE κλήση ή DHCP?


PPPoE κλήση.

----------


## deniSun

> αφού γίνει το register και δουλέψει το fritz εννοούσα - το ξεκουμπώνεις και το βάζεις όπου θες πιστεύω.


Αυτό πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί.

----------


## mephisto

Ωραια αρα παμε σε καταργηση της 200/20 και ξεκιναμε με 300/30.Θα ριξει τιμες και η νοβα(για βονταφον δε λεμε γιατι κοιμαται),οποτε χονδρικα θα ειναι γυρω στα 45-50 ευρω το 1gbps.
Ενδιαφερον θα εχει τι θα γινει σε περιπτωσεις οπως τη δικη μου που ειμαι 200/20 με υποδομη οτε αλλα στη νοβα.Φανταζομαι δωρεαν αναβαθμιση στα 300/30 κ ισως καλη τιμη για 500&1gbps.
Επιτελους κατι αλλαζει στην Ελλαδα και φευγουμε απο το χαλκο,βεβαια μη ξεχναμε οτι ειναι πολλες οι περιοχες που ειναι ακομα εως 24 κατι το οποιο ειναι απαρδεκτο(κεντρο Αθηνας κτλ)...Μακαρι να γινει και επενδυση στην επαρχια οπου και αυτη εχει μεγαλες αναγκες για μεγαλες η εστω αξιοπρεπεις ταχυτητες...

----------


## minas

> αφού γίνει το register και δουλέψει το fritz εννοούσα - το ξεκουμπώνεις και το βάζεις όπου θες πιστεύω.
> 
> Όταν συνδέσεις δικό σου ρούτερ σε ONT κάνεις PPPoE κλήση ή DHCP?


Η εμπειρία από το εξωτερικο με παρόμοιες εγκαταστάσεις GPON δείχνει περισσότερα προβλήματα παρά επιτυχίες.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα ξέρουμε σύντομα...

----------


## simosabarth

> Για την ώρα πάντως ο οτέ πρέπει να δίνει μόνο σε δικό του δίχτυο. Σε περιοχή FTTH της Βοντα, βγάζει διαθεσημότητα μέχρι 200.


FTTH cosmote μέσω voda εδώ.

Μου βγάζει κανονικά όλα τα πακέτα έως και 1Gbit.

Έχω προχωρήσει στην αγορά του προγράμματος από χτες μέσω της σελίδας τους αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν πάρει για επιβεβαίωση. 

Εάν δεν πάρουν μέχρι το απόγευμα θα πάρω να δω τι παίζει και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## nikgr

παντως αν το σκεφόμαστε κι εμείς οι early adopters το 1GBPS στα 70euro χωρίς επιδότηση (γιατι οι early είτε την ξόδεψαν την επιδότηση ή τους εμεινε για λίγους μηνες) φανταστείτε τι έχει να γίνει με τον απλό κόσμο.
Δεν ξέρω αν καιτο gigabit voucher θα ανακοινωθεί σύντομα και αν τα 16euro το μηνα ειναι και πάλι ικανα να στρέψουν τον κόσμο στις υψηλές συνδέσεις 1gbps.

Μόνο αν οι χαμηλότερες συνδέσεις ειναι ασύμφορες όπως γινεται τώρα με τις 100αρες και 200αρες πιστευω οτι θα στραφει ο κοσμος σε κάτι πιο γρήγορο

----------


## anana

Παντως σημετρικες και στα business δεν δινουν αν πας στην σελιδα τους κατω κατω στις συχνες ερωτησεις δινει αυτο 


Ποιες είναι οι ταχύτητες download και upload που έχω στο δίκτυο COSMOTE Fiber;

Μέσω υποδομής Fiber To The Home
 	Download 	Upload
Fiber 1Gbps	1 Gbps 	100 Mbps
Fiber 500	500 Mbps 	50 Mbps
Fiber 300	300 Mbps 	30 Mbps
Fiber 200	200 Mbps 	20 Mbps
Fiber 100	100 Mbps 	10 Mbps
Double Play Advanced 50 	50 Mbps 	5 Mbps

Μέσω υποδομής Fiber To The Cabinet
 	Download 	Upload
Fiber 1Gbps	1 Gbps 	100 Mbps
Fiber 500	500 Mbps 	50 Mbps
Fiber 300	300 Mbps 	30 Mbps
Fiber 200	200 Mbps 	20 Mbps
Fiber 100	100 Mbps 	10 Mbps
Double Play Advanced 50 	50 Mbps 	5 Mbps

----------


## Iris07

> Η εμπειρία από το εξωτερικο με παρόμοιες εγκαταστάσεις GPON δείχνει περισσότερα προβλήματα παρά επιτυχίες.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα ξέρουμε σύντομα...


Αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι, είναι όχι να κάνεις καταχώρηση το SFP στο ρούτερ που θα σου δώσουν, και μετά να το βάλεις σε άλλο..
αλλά να το κάνεις καταχώρηση π.χ με το serial ενός Fritz 5590..

Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι εάν το SFP είναι κλειδωμένο με το serial του ρούτερ που σου δίνουν,
ή μπορεί να δουλέψει και με ένα παρόμοιο, 5590..

ή έστω να υποστηρίξει η Cosmote και το 5590 αν το ζητήσεις..

----------


## spyhap

> FTTH cosmote μέσω voda εδώ.
> 
> Μου βγάζει κανονικά όλα τα πακέτα έως και 1Gbit.
> 
> Έχω προχωρήσει στην αγορά του προγράμματος από χτες μέσω της σελίδας τους αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν πάρει για επιβεβαίωση. 
> 
> Εάν δεν πάρουν μέχρι το απόγευμα θα πάρω να δω τι παίζει και θα ενημερώσω.



εμενα παντως σε περιοχη με υποδομη Vodafone - ξεκαθαρα εως 200 FTTH...

----------


## Iris07

> FTTH cosmote μέσω voda εδώ.
> 
> Μου βγάζει κανονικά όλα τα πακέτα έως και 1Gbit.
> Έχω προχωρήσει στην αγορά του προγράμματος από χτες μέσω της σελίδας τους αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν πάρει για επιβεβαίωση. 
> Εάν δεν πάρουν μέχρι το απόγευμα θα πάρω να δω τι παίζει και θα ενημερώσω.


Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι κάνει η Voda..

Εάν μιλήσεις μαζί τους ρώτα τους εάν σκοπεύουν να δώσουν και αυτοί μεγαλύτερα πακέτα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Παντως σημετρικες και στα business δεν δινουν αν πας στην σελιδα τους κατω κατω στις συχνες ερωτησεις δινει αυτο


Αφήσανε κάτι και για τις μισθωμένες..  :Cool: 

btw τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου λήγει η δράση του sfbb.. ξαναδιάβασα..

*Οι τιμές στα πακέτα ίντερνετ της Cosmote με ταχύτητες έως 1 Gbps*

_Οι τρεις επιλογές που δίνει η εταιρεία σε νοικοκυριά και επιχειρήσεις. 
Οι τιμές είναι επιδοτούμενες από το πρόγραμμα SuperFast Broadband το οποίο λήγει στο τέλος του μήνα._

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...me-tahyth.html

----------


## BeyondMAD

Upload? 10%  :ROFL: 
Τιμές;;  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
Οι άλλοι πάροχοι;;;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Τώρα που δίνουν και εδώ 1Gbps περιμένουμε συγκρίσεις με όλη την Ευρώπη που το είχαν από το '15 (τουλάχιστον) ενώ εμείς παίζαμε με χαλκούς.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## minas

> παντως αν το σκεφόμαστε κι εμείς οι early adopters το 1GBPS στα 70euro χωρίς επιδότηση (γιατι οι early είτε την ξόδεψαν την επιδότηση ή τους εμεινε για λίγους μηνες) φανταστείτε τι έχει να γίνει με τον απλό κόσμο.
> Δεν ξέρω αν καιτο gigabit voucher θα ανακοινωθεί σύντομα και αν τα 16euro το μηνα ειναι και πάλι ικανα να στρέψουν τον κόσμο στις υψηλές συνδέσεις 1gbps.
> 
> Μόνο αν οι χαμηλότερες συνδέσεις ειναι ασύμφορες όπως γινεται τώρα με τις 100αρες και 200αρες πιστευω οτι θα στραφει ο κοσμος σε κάτι πιο γρήγορο


Ούτως ή άλλως, ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός συνδρομητών δεν θα πάει σε 1 Gbps, ακόμη και τα 300Mbps είναι αρκετά για την πλειονότητα των συνδρομητών. Άσε που όλη η κίνηση πρέπει να πολυπλεκεί πάνω στην ίδια ίνα, δεν θα έφτανε για όλους!  :Wink: 




> Παντως σημετρικες και στα business δεν δινουν αν πας στην σελιδα τους κατω κατω στις συχνες ερωτησεις δινει αυτο


Προς το παρόν έχουν εγκριθεί από την ΕΕΤΤ τα προγράμματα που ανακοινώθηκαν. Δεν θα εκπλαγώ εάν μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου δούμε και συμμετρικά. Εξάλλου δίνουν και οι "μικροί" οπτικοί, και αναμένεται να δώσει και η Nova σύντομα.




> Αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι, είναι όχι να κάνεις καταχώρηση το SFP στο ρούτερ που θα σου δώσουν, και μετά να το βάλεις σε άλλο..
> αλλά να το κάνεις καταχώρηση π.χ με το serial ενός Fritz 5590..
> 
> Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι εάν το SFP είναι κλειδωμένο με το serial του ρούτερ που σου δίνουν,
> ή μπορεί να δουλέψει και με ένα παρόμοιο, 5590..
> 
> ή έστω να υποστηρίξει η Cosmote και το 5590 αν το ζητήσεις..


Αυτό θεωρώ ότι θα γίνει, έστω με λίγο remote config από ΟΤΕ, αλλά τι 5530, τι 5590  :Wink: 
Το θέμα είναι να μπορέσουμε να πάρουμε το SFP σε εντελώς διαφορετικό εξοπλισμό, πχ κανένα Mikrotik ή καμία κάρτα πάνω σε x86. Ευσεβείς πόθοι...

----------


## AlexM123

> εμενα παντως σε περιοχη με υποδομη Vodafone - ξεκαθαρα εως 200 FTTH...


Και σε μένα το ίδιο προς το παρόν.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν θα εκπλαγώ εάν μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου δούμε και συμμετρικά. Εξάλλου δίνουν και οι "μικροί" οπτικοί, και αναμένεται να δώσει και η Nova σύντομα.


Συμμετρικά business θα δούμε επειδή θα το απαιτεί το Giga Voucher πρόγραμμα, αλλιώς κι αυτά θα έμεναν στο 10%.

----------


## sdikr

> Upload? 10% 
> Τιμές;;  
> Οι άλλοι πάροχοι;;;   
> 
> Τώρα που δίνουν και εδώ 1Gbps περιμένουμε συγκρίσεις με όλη την Ευρώπη που το είχαν από το '15 (τουλάχιστον) ενώ εμείς παίζαμε με χαλκούς.


Δεν ήταν σε όλη την Ευρώπη απο το 2015,  απο το 2000 ήταν   :ROFL: 

Στο τέλος θα καταλήξει στο  "μα στην Ρουμανία"

----------


## deniSun

> ακόμη και τα 300Mbps είναι αρκετά για την πλειονότητα των συνδρομητών.


Εγώ θα έλεγα τα 100.
Είναι μεν δελεαστική η διαφορά των 3ε μεταξύ 100-300Μ
από την άλλη όμως έρχεται δύσκολος χειμώνας.

----------


## deninho

> Όπως έγραψα και στο άλλο νήμα, έχει παιδικές ασθένειες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241161


Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με FTTH και αυτό το screenshot με προβλημάτισε. Καρφώνεις το ont πάνω στο Dream machine και παίζει, κάνεις κανονικά pppoe κλήση; 
Δηλαδή όταν αποφασίσω να αλλάξω το mikrotik hap mini, να κοιτάξω για κάποιο με SFP+, ώστε όταν πάω cosmote να παίξω έτσι;

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με FTTH και αυτό το screenshot με προβλημάτισε. Καρφώνεις το ont πάνω στο Dream machine και παίζει, κάνεις κανονικά pppoe κλήση; 
> Δηλαδή όταν αποφασίσω να αλλάξω το mikrotik hap mini, να κοιτάξω για κάποιο με SFP+, ώστε όταν πάω cosmote να παίξω έτσι;


Δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί αυτό.
Θα δούμε αν μπορεί να βγει και να τοποθετηθεί σε άλλο ρούτερ έτσι απλά.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ θα έλεγα τα 100.
> Είναι μεν δελεαστική η διαφορά των 3ε μεταξύ 100-300Μ
> από την άλλη όμως έρχεται δύσκολος χειμώνας.


Αν ήταν να σωθούμε με τα 3 ευρώ διαφορά, δεν θα τον έλεγα και δύσκολο.

----------


## deniSun

> Αν ήταν να σωθούμε με τα 3 ευρώ διαφορά, δεν θα τον έλεγα και δύσκολο.


Ισχύει αυτό που λες.
Από την άλλη δεν το χρειάζομαι άμεσα.

----------


## Spank

Εμείς που έχουμε FTTH cosmote μέσω vodafone δικτύου μπορούμε να αναβαθμίσουμε σε 300 κτλπ ή πρέπει να δώσει και η vodafone απο το δίκτυο της την διαθεσιμότητα των ταχυτήτων ?

----------


## deniSun

> Εμείς που έχουμε FTTH cosmote μέσω vodafone δικτύου μπορούμε να αναβαθμίσουμε σε 300 κτλπ ή πρέπει να δώσει και η vodafone απο το δίκτυο της την διαθεσιμότητα των ταχυτήτων ?


Πρέπει να σου το βγάλει ως διαθεσιμότητα ο πάροχος.

----------


## despotak

> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με FTTH και αυτό το screenshot με προβλημάτισε.


Κι εμένα, γι' αυτό δήλωσα βλάβη και περιμένω να έρθουν τα παιδιά.




> Καρφώνεις το ont πάνω στο Dream machine και παίζει, κάνεις κανονικά pppoe κλήση;


Ναι, από το ONT στην rj45 WAN του UDM και μετά PPPoE κλήση.




> Δηλαδή όταν αποφασίσω να αλλάξω το mikrotik hap mini, να κοιτάξω για κάποιο με SFP+, ώστε όταν πάω cosmote να παίξω έτσι;


Γενικά οι ISP έχουν θέμα με δικό σου ONT (ανεξάρτητα από το form factor). Υπάρχουν κάποιες περιπτώσεις που έπαιξε, αλλάζοντας το S/N του ONT για να ταιριάζει με το ONT που σου έδωσε ο πάροχος, αλλά δεν έχουν μεγάλο success rate. Προσωπικά έχω ένα SFP από την Ubiquiti (UF-Instant) που δεν έπαιξε, περιμένω ένα από τη NOKIA (G-010S-A), και θα κοιτάξω και της AVM όταν/αν φτάσει στα χέρια μου το 5530.

Ο λόγος για να αλλάξεις το ONT form factor σε SPF είναι κυρίως για να γλυτώσεις την extra πρίζα. Αφού ο ΟΤΕ παίζει με GPON κατά 99% η διασύνδεση από το ONT  στο router θα είναι με 1Gbps. To NOKIA G-010S-Q που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, τα ΟΝΤ της Ubiquiti, τα Huawei, κλπ. όλα έχουν 1Gbit ethernet. Δεν έχω δει κάποιο με 2.5Gbit. Ακόμη και τα SFP modules που έχω δει είναι ακριβώς αυτό, SFP (1Gbit). Όχι SFP+ (10Gbit)

----------


## simosabarth

> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με FTTH και αυτό το screenshot με προβλημάτισε. Καρφώνεις το ont πάνω στο Dream machine και παίζει, κάνεις κανονικά pppoe κλήση; 
> Δηλαδή όταν αποφασίσω να αλλάξω το mikrotik hap mini, να κοιτάξω για κάποιο με SFP+, ώστε όταν πάω cosmote να παίξω έτσι;


Είμαι με το ont (gigabit ethernet) στο mikrotik χρόνια τώρα. Για πιο λόγο θέλεις sfp module με την ίνα εκεί; Δε βλέπω κάποιο κέρδος ή χάνω κάτι?

----------


## AlexanderK83

> Κι εμένα, γι' αυτό δήλωσα βλάβη και περιμένω να έρθουν τα παιδιά.
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, από το ONT στην rj45 WAN του UDM και μετά PPPoE κλήση.
> 
> 
> 
> Γενικά οι ISP έχουν θέμα με δικό σου ONT (ανεξάρτητα από το form factor). Υπάρχουν κάποιες περιπτώσεις που έπαιξε, αλλάζοντας το S/N του ONT για να ταιριάζει με το ONT που σου έδωσε ο πάροχος, αλλά δεν έχουν μεγάλο success rate. Προσωπικά έχω ένα SFP από την Ubiquiti (UF-Instant) που δεν έπαιξε, περιμένω ένα από τη NOKIA (G-010S-A), και θα κοιτάξω και της AVM όταν/αν φτάσει στα χέρια μου το 5530.
> ...


Το gpon module που έχει το fritzbox 5530  είναι sfp+

https://boxmatrix.info/wiki/FRITZ!SFP_GPON

----------


## deninho

> Είμαι με το ont (gigabit ethernet) στο mikrotik χρόνια τώρα. Για πιο λόγο θέλεις sfp module με την ίνα εκεί; Δε βλέπω κάποιο κέρδος ή χάνω κάτι?


δε χάνεις κάτι, σκάλωσα, μου κόλλησε ότι βγάζει οπτική




> Το gpon module που έχει το fritzbox 5530  είναι sfp+
> 
> https://boxmatrix.info/wiki/FRITZ!SFP_GPON


άρα;
πφφφ, μπερδεύτηκα. καλά, θα περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί το δίκτυο στα μέρη μου και μετά θα ψωνίσω :P

----------


## despotak

> Το gpon module που έχει το fritzbox 5530  είναι sfp+
> 
> https://boxmatrix.info/wiki/FRITZ!SFP_GPON


Αν και δεν μπορώ να βρω documentation στην AVM, αφήνω ανοικτό το ενδεχόμενο να έχει XGMII αντί για SGMII. Θα σου πώ όταν το έχω στα χέρια μου.

----------


## fadasma

Το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι οι symmetrical. Πιστεύω θα δώσουν 250 down/250 up στην ίδια τιμή που έχει η 1Gbit

----------


## simosabarth

Μίλησα με cosmote μόλις σε συνέχεια της αίτησης που είχα κάνει για αλλαγή σε giga

Περιοχή vodafone όπως είπα σε προηγούμενο post, πέρασε κανονικά και μου είπε πως πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός μαζί με αποστολή νέου εξοπλισμού.

Έκλεισε το ραντεβού για Τρίτη, δε γνωρίζω εάν αλλάξει κάτι έως τότε στο θέμα ταχύτητας θα ενημερώσω ξανά.

----------


## Spank

> Μίλησα με cosmote μόλις σε συνέχεια της αίτησης που είχα κάνει για αλλαγή σε giga
> 
> Περιοχή vodafone όπως είπα σε προηγούμενο post, πέρασε κανονικά και μου είπε πως πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός μαζί με αποστολή νέου εξοπλισμού.
> 
> Έκλεισε το ραντεβού για Τρίτη, δε γνωρίζω εάν αλλάξει κάτι έως τότε στο θέμα ταχύτητας θα ενημερώσω ξανά.


Οπότε τελικά γίνεται και σε υποδομές της voda με isp cosmote ?

----------


## spyhap

> Οπότε τελικά γίνεται και σε υποδομές της voda με isp cosmote ?


Στον Πειραια παντως (κεντρο Φρεατυδας) δεν δινει πανω απο 200. Εκει ποια περιοχη ειναι που γινεται απο δικτυο Vodafone να δοθουν ταχυτητες μεγαλυτερες των 200?

----------


## psolord

Δηλαδή άμα έχεις VDSL 200 στα 42€ και έρθει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι, κάνεις αναβάθμιση στα 300 με....32€;  :Razz:

----------


## gor

Βλέπω όμως ότι δεν έχουν βγάλει triple play πακέτα με τις καινούριες ταχύτητες... Πώς θα διαμορφωθεί η τιμή αν έχουμε ήδη Cosmote TV;

----------


## Panagioths

Παιδιά στις FTTH 1000 δεν παίζει static ip έμαθα.... γνωρίζει κάποιος;

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπόν παιδιά 
Έχω νέα
Μου έστειλαν την αίτηση για το 1gbps μετά από τηλεφώνημα για την επιβεβαίωση email.
Την οποια πρέπει να υπογραψω και να στείλω πισω
Και για εξοπλισμούς γράφει το παρακάτω 

Μου εξήγησε ότι λόγω του ότι δεν είμαι σε περιοχή ΟΤΕ έπρεπε να επικοινωνήσουν με τον παροχο για να δουν ότι όντως το υποστηρίζει η καμπίνα

----------


## deniSun

> Δηλαδή άμα έχεις VDSL 200 στα 42€ και έρθει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι, κάνεις αναβάθμιση στα 300 με....32€;


Με επιδότηση για δύο χρόνια είναι αυτή η τιμή.

----------


## UltraB

Όσο αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, θα δίνεται Fritz Box 5530 Fiber με ενσωματωμένο ONT και Fritz Repeater 1200X σε όσους αναβαθμίσουν σε 1Gbps και θα δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα σε όσους είναι από καμπίνες Wind από 19/9 ενώ δεν θα υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα από καμπίνες Vodafone, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν.

----------


## AlexT544

Άρα από 19 υποτίθεται θα πάρω και εγω 1gbps
Αφου ειμαι σε καμπίνα wind

----------


## Alexgtigti

Οταν βγει το κουπόνι gigabit voucher!! Θα είναι για καινούργιους συνδρομητές;;; Που δεν έχουν ξαναπάρει κουπόνι!!! Μιλάμε για αδικία τώρα!! Δεν φταίμε εμείς που δεν ήταν εμπορικά διαθεσιμο το 1gbps όταν βγάλαμε το κουπόνι!!! 140 ευρώ το δίμηνο είναι παρά πολλά!! Μας έκαψε ο ΠΟΤΕ!!

----------


## deniSun

> Οταν βγει το κουπόνι gigabit voucher!! Θα είναι για καινούργιους συνδρομητές;;; Που δεν έχουν ξαναπάρει κουπόνι!!!


Αυτό ξέρουμε έως τώρα.

----------


## pankostas

Μα εννοείται ότι είναι λογικό, κουπόνι να πάρουν αυτοί πουω δεν έχουν πάρει ποτέ!!!!
Τα κουπόνια δεν είναι άπειρα! Τελειώνουν κάποια στιγμή! Θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν από νέους πελάτες!

Όσο για το αν είναι αδικία? Άδικα είναι πολλά, όπως ότι όσοι είχαν vdsl δεν είχαν κάποια έκπτωση!

----------


## Alexgtigti

Μας υποχρέωσαν να βγάλουμε κουπόνι για 200ρι που υπήρχε σε VDSL! Και τώρα θα πληρώνουμε τα διπλάσια!!! Το 200ρι με το 1Gbps είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα!! Μας έδιναν ταβάνι 200ρι στο FTTH!! Δεν υπήρχε λόγος να έβγαζαν κουπόνι για τόσο χαμηλές ταχύτητες!!

----------


## ThReSh

Καλά δεν έβαλαν και το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό, μην τα δραματοποιούμε τόσο.

Αν άφηναν όλους τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές FTTH να χρησιμοποιήσουν νέα επιδότηση, τα χρήματα θα τελείωναν μόνο με τις υπάρχουσες περιοχές κάλυψης  που λέει ο λόγος, δεν θα περίσσευε τίποτα για τις νέες των επόμενων ετών.

----------


## Alexgtigti

[QUOTE=ThReSh;7318216]Καλά δεν έβαλαν και το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό.[/QUOTE

Το έβαλαν κανονικά!!! Όταν έβγαλα το κουπόνι Μάιος του 2020!! Έγραφε αναβαθμίσιμη μέχρι 1Gbps!! Έκανα εξαργύρωση τον Οκτώβριο του 2020 σε 200ρα γιατί δεν υπήρχε τίποτα καλύτερο!!

----------


## ThReSh

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ThReSh
> 
> 
> Καλά δεν έβαλαν και το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό.
> 
> 
> Το έβαλαν κανονικά!!! Όταν έβγαλα το κουπόνι Μάιος του 2020!! Έγραφε αναβαθμίσιμη μέχρι 1Gbps!! Έκανα εξαργύρωση τον Οκτώβριο του 2020 σε 200ρα γιατί δεν υπήρχε τίποτα καλύτερο!!


Δλδ σου είπαν, ότι πρέπει να βάλεις με το στανιό FTTH ή να επιλέξεις την επιδότηση?

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Δλδ σου είπαν, ότι πρέπει να βάλεις με το στανιό FTTH ή να επιλέξεις την επιδότηση?


Όταν έβγαλα το κουπόνι έγραφε δυνατότητα αναβαθμίσεις μέχρι 1Gbps!! Με αλλαγή εξοπλισμού!! Αν ξέραμε ότι θα είχαμε κουπόνια 2 ταχυτήτων οι πρώτοι τα κορόιδα πάρτε κουπόνι για 200ρι και υπόλοιποι πάρτε κουπόνι για 1Gbps!!! Θα προτιμούσα να πλήρωνα 55 ευρώ το 200ρι και να έβγαζα κουπόνι να πλήρωνα με τα ίδια λεφτά το 1Gbps!!

----------


## ThReSh

> Όταν έβγαλα το κουπόνι έγραφε δυνατότητα αναβαθμίσεις μέχρι 1Gbps!!


Ναι για την σύνδεση, όχι για να επιδοτείσαι για "πάντα".

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Ναι για την σύνδεση, όχι για να επιδοτείσαι για "πάντα".


Είπε κανείς για επιδοτήσει για πάντα;;; H έχουμε επιδότηση 2 ταχυτήτων!! Εδώ λέμε τα αυτονόητα!!! Ότι έφυγε η επιδότηση στο 200ρι ενώ έλεγαν για αναβαθμίσει στο 1Gbps!! Δηλ πλήρωσαν τα σπασμένα οι πρώτοι συνδρομητές!! Και οι καινούργιοι θα έχουν μεγαλύτερες επιδοτήσεις gigabit voucher με πολλές επιλογές!! Εδώ καταργήθηκε το 200ρι!! Τι λέμε τώρα!! Από 300 και πάνω σου λέει!! Και εσείς κορόιδα πάρτε επιδότηση για το 200ρι!!

----------


## ThReSh

> Δηλ πλήρωσαν τα σπασμένα οι πρώτοι συνδρομητές


Τα σπασμένα τα πληρώνουν οι φορολογούμενοι που δεν έχουν καν δυνατότητα για FTTH, που μπορεί να μην έχουν κάλυψη VDSL και να είναι ακόμα με ADSL, ενώ δεν ξέρουν καν αν θα έχουν κάλυψη FTTH πχ μέχρι το 2024-2025.

----------


## simosabarth

> Όταν έβγαλα το κουπόνι έγραφε δυνατότητα αναβαθμίσεις μέχρι 1Gbps!! Με αλλαγή εξοπλισμού!! Αν ξέραμε ότι θα είχαμε κουπόνια 2 ταχυτήτων οι πρώτοι τα κορόιδα πάρτε κουπόνι για 200ρι και υπόλοιποι πάρτε κουπόνι για 1Gbps!!! Θα προτιμούσα να πλήρωνα 55 ευρώ το 200ρι και να έβγαζα κουπόνι να πλήρωνα με τα ίδια λεφτά το 1Gbps!!


Στο κουπόνι δεν ήταν και τα τέλη εγκατάστασης, πέρα από την μηνιαία επιδότηση;

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Τα σπασμένα τα πληρώνουν οι φορολογούμενοι που δεν έχουν καν δυνατότητα για FTTH, που μπορεί να μην έχουν κάλυψη VDSL και να είναι ακόμα με ADSL, ενώ δεν ξέρουν καν αν θα έχουν κάλυψη πχ μέχρι το 2024-2025.


Αν χτίζουν σε οικισμούς και σε περιοχές εκτός σχεδίου!! Πάλι καλά που έχουν ρεύμα όχι ADSL!! Μέχρι και ο dragoman μετά από 10 χρόνια αναμονής έχει 200ρα Wind!! Χαχα

----------


## deniSun

> Μας υποχρέωσαν να βγάλουμε κουπόνι για 200ρι που υπήρχε σε VDSL


Καμία σχέση το 200άρι του vdsl με το ftth.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν χτίζουν σε οικισμούς και σε περιοχές εκτός σχεδίου!! Πάλι καλά που έχουν ρεύμα όχι ADSL!! Μέχρι και ο dragoman μετά από 10 χρόνια αναμονής έχει 200ρα Wind!! Χαχα


Εδώ δεν έχουν VDSL στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, τι να λέμε τώρα.

----------


## Alekc24

> Τα σπασμένα τα πληρώνουν οι φορολογούμενοι που δεν έχουν καν δυνατότητα για FTTH, που μπορεί να μην έχουν κάλυψη VDSL και να είναι ακόμα με ADSL, ενώ δεν ξέρουν καν αν θα έχουν κάλυψη FTTH πχ μέχρι το 2024-2025.


"I am in this post and i don't like it", και ναι, το σπίτι είναι εντός σχεδίου, σχεδόν κέντρο Θεσ/νίκης, έχω οπτική επαφή με τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ (2χλμ) και πιάνω 13 (32ευρώ/μήνα).

Ντροπή να γκρινιάζεις alex για τα κουπόνια, κι επειδή κάποιος άλλος "έχει καλύτερο". Δε σας πιάσανε κοροιδα τους early adopters: δώρο σας κάνανε και το δεχτήκατε.
οκ κι εγώ ζηλεύω τα speedtest αλλά πάντα καλοπροαίρετα. Θα έρθει και η σειρά μας.

Να ναι καλά αυτά τα προγράμματα που προχωράνε τη χώρα (και τα ΕΣΠΑ και ολα).

----------


## vangel

Χθες έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε 300/30 αμέσως μόλις βγήκαν τα νέα προγράμματα. Είχα 200/20 στην ίδια τιμή, οπότε δεν ήθελα να χάσω ούτε μία ημέρα. Δυστυχώς έπεσα σε έναν τύπο, που μου είπε ότι δεν γίνεται και ότι το αίτημα μου θα μείνει σε εκκρεμότητα λόγω συμβατότητας εξοπλισμού (παρόλο που του είπα ότι έχω fritz 7530 και δεν με νοιάζει ο δικός τους). Όταν διάβασα εδώ ότι όλοι αναβαθμίζονται φλίπαρα. Πήρα πάλι σήμερα, πέτυχα μία πολύ εξυπηρετική κυρία, ακυρώθηκε η χθεσινή παραγγελία και σε 15 λεπτά έγινε η αναβάθμιση. Αναγνωρίζω ότι και τα 200/20 που είχα είναι υπεραρκετά για τις ανάγκες, αφού και το 100/10 αρκεί για μία τηλεκπαίδευση (ένας μαθητής στο σπίτι) και 2 τηλεργασίες ταυτόχρονα, εάν ξαναβρεθούμε σε τέτοια ανάγκη. Επίσης, καταλαβαίνω ότι πολλοί έχουν αρχίσει να στενεύονται οικονομικά, ώστε και μικρές διαφορές να είναι πλέον σημαντικές. Εγώ π.χ. αγχώνομαι γιατί είμαι σε φυσικό αέριο και ένας θεός ξέρει τι θα πληρώσω. Από την άλλη μεριά οι τιμές δεν είναι τόσο άσχημες όσο περιμέναμε (κάποιος είχε πει την γίγα για 65 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ) και σίγουρα θα ανέβουμε στην παγκόσμια κατάταξη που κακά τα ψέματα θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρει όλους. Όμως, ας βάλουν παντού οπτικές ίνες, γιατί κάποιοι δικαιολογημένα αισθάνονται αδικημένοι. Πάντως, ένας τρόπος είναι μόλις μπει οπτική ίνα, έστω και σε ένα διαμέρισμα, όλη η πολυκατοικία να μεταβαίνει υποχρεωτικά σε ftth, είτε με χρήση κουπουνιού (οπότε δεν θα έχουν από οικονομική άποψη διαφορές μεγάλες με Adsl ή vdsl), είτε χωρίς εάν θέλουν να παραμείνουν σε 24 ή 50 (η ταχύτητα ρυθμίζεται πλέον με ένα κουμπί) με τις παλιές τιμές. Μπροστά στην σταθερότητα, στην ποιότητα της σύνδεσης, στην μείωση των παλιαών καφάο με ανεμιστήρες, που ενεργειακά πλέον είναι ασύμφορες και αντιπεριβαντολλογικές, δεν χωρούν δικαιολογίες του τύπου δεν θέλω τρύπα στο σπίτι.

- - - Updated - - -




> "I am in this post and i don't like it", και ναι, το σπίτι είναι εντός σχεδίου, σχεδόν κέντρο Θεσ/νίκης, έχω οπτική επαφή με τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ (2χλμ) και πιάνω 13 (32ευρώ/μήνα).
> 
> Ντροπή να γκρινιάζεις alex για τα κουπόνια, κι επειδή κάποιος άλλος "έχει καλύτερο". Δε σας πιάσανε κοροιδα τους early adopters: δώρο σας κάνανε και το δεχτήκατε.
> οκ κι εγώ ζηλεύω τα speedtest αλλά πάντα καλοπροαίρετα. Θα έρθει και η σειρά μας.
> 
> Να ναι καλά αυτά τα προγράμματα που προχωράνε τη χώρα (και τα ΕΣΠΑ και ολα).


Πολύ σωστός. άλλο ζήλια, που πάει την κοινωνία μπροστά, και άλλο φθόνος

----------


## Alexgtigti

> "I am in this post and i don't like it", και ναι, το σπίτι είναι εντός σχεδίου, σχεδόν κέντρο Θεσ/νίκης, έχω οπτική επαφή με τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ (2χλμ) και πιάνω 13. Ντροπή να γκρινιάζεις alex για τα κουπόνια, κι επειδή κάποιος άλλος "έχει καλύτερο". Δε σας πιάσανε κοροιδα τους early adopters: δώρο σας κάνανε και το δεχτήκατε.
> 
> οκ κι εγώ ζηλεύω τα speedtest αλλά πάντα καλοπροαίρετα. Θα έρθει και η σειρά μας.
> 
> Να ναι καλά αυτά τα προγράμματα που προχωράνε τη χώρα (και τα ΕΣΠΑ και ολα).


Μην προσπαθείτε να το παίξετε περισσότερο αδικημένοι για να δικαιολογήσετε την αδικία με τα κουπόνια!! Το 2020 που έβγαλα το κουπόνι και οι περισσότεροι που έβαλαν FTTH δεν υπήρχε τέτοια ακρίβεια όπως τώρα!! Πέρα από τον περιορισμό με τις ταχύτητες VDSL που ήθελαν και κουπόνι!! 140 ευρώ το δίμηνο είναι πολλά!!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> "I am in this post and i don't like it", και ναι, το σπίτι είναι εντός σχεδίου, σχεδόν κέντρο Θεσ/νίκης, έχω οπτική επαφή με τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ (2χλμ) και πιάνω 13 (32ευρώ/μήνα).
> 
> Ντροπή να γκρινιάζεις alex για τα κουπόνια, κι επειδή κάποιος άλλος "έχει καλύτερο". Δε σας πιάσανε κοροιδα τους early adopters: δώρο σας κάνανε και το δεχτήκατε.
> οκ κι εγώ ζηλεύω τα speedtest αλλά πάντα καλοπροαίρετα. Θα έρθει και η σειρά μας.
> 
> Να ναι καλά αυτά τα προγράμματα που προχωράνε τη χώρα (και τα ΕΣΠΑ και ολα).


Kανά wifi ?

Εχω και πεύκα ανάμεσα, έχω δει και 30.
Συνδεδεμένος σε 200/20



Δωρεάν/τζάμπα σχεδόν (αγόρασα κεραία)

----------


## minas

> Μην προσπαθήστε να το παίξετε περισσότερο αδικημένοι για να δικαιολογήσετε την αδικία με τα κουπόνια!! Το 2020 που έβγαλα το κουπόνι και οι περισσότεροι που έβαλαν FTTH δεν υπήρχε τέτοια ακρίβεια όπως τώρα!! Πέρα από τον περιορισμό με τις ταχύτητες VDSL που ήθελαν και κουπόνι!! 140 ευρώ το δίμηνο είναι πολλά!!


Ας σοβαρευτούμε. Έχεις επιδοτηθεί για δύο ολόκληρα χρόνια, εάν κάτι θα ήταν ανοησία να μην το έχεις κάνει, χωρίς να ξέρεις τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον.
Ήταν η σωστή (εάν όχι η μοναδική) απόφαση όταν την πήρες, και είσαι ήδη κερδισμένος. Το Gigabit voucher δεν έχει ακόμη αρχίσει, και εσύ παραπονιέσαι ήδη.
1st world problems;

----------


## sdikr

> Είπε κανείς για επιδοτήσει για πάντα;;; H έχουμε επιδότηση 2 ταχυτήτων!! Εδώ λέμε τα αυτονόητα!!! Ότι έφυγε η επιδότηση στο 200ρι ενώ έλεγαν για αναβαθμίσει στο 1Gbps!! Δηλ πλήρωσαν τα σπασμένα οι πρώτοι συνδρομητές!! Και οι καινούργιοι θα έχουν μεγαλύτερες επιδοτήσεις gigabit voucher με πολλές επιλογές!! Εδώ καταργήθηκε το 200ρι!! Τι λέμε τώρα!! Από 300 και πάνω σου λέει!! Και εσείς κορόιδα πάρτε επιδότηση για το 200ρι!!


Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις παρατηρήσει, αλλά η 1Gbit  παίρνει κανονικά το κουπόνι SFBB,  κάποιος για παράδειγμα που το έχει το κουπόνι μπορεί να επιλέξει να βάλει 1GBps.
Πραγματικά όμως,  είπαμε να γκρινιάζουμε αλλά όχι και έτσι

Δεν πλήρωσες κάτι σπασμένο

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Ας σοβαρευτούμε. Έχεις επιδοτηθεί για δύο ολόκληρα χρόνια, εάν κάτι θα ήταν ανοησία να μην το έχεις κάνει, χωρίς να ξέρεις τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον.
> Ήταν η σωστή (εάν όχι η μοναδική) απόφαση όταν την πήρες, και είσαι ήδη κερδισμένος. Το Gigabit voucher δεν έχει ακόμη αρχίσει, και εσύ παραπονιέσαι ήδη.
> 1st world problems;


Ας μας έλεγαν ότι θα έχουμε κουπόνια 2 ταχυτήτων!! Και θα είχαμε πράξει ανάλογα!!

----------


## nnn

Σε υποδομή Vodafone που δοκίμασα τώρα-Πειραιάς- δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα πάνω από 200 σε FTTH.

----------


## simosabarth

> Χθες έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε 300/30 αμέσως μόλις βγήκαν τα νέα προγράμματα. Είχα 200/20 στην ίδια τιμή, οπότε δεν ήθελα να χάσω ούτε μία ημέρα. Δυστυχώς έπεσα σε έναν τύπο, που μου είπε ότι δεν γίνεται και ότι το αίτημα μου θα μείνει σε εκκρεμότητα λόγω συμβατότητας εξοπλισμού (παρόλο που του είπα ότι έχω fritz 7530 και δεν με νοιάζει ο δικός τους). Όταν διάβασα εδώ ότι όλοι αναβαθμίζονται φλίπαρα. Πήρα πάλι σήμερα, πέτυχα μία πολύ εξυπηρετική κυρία, ακυρώθηκε η χθεσινή παραγγελία και σε 15 λεπτά έγινε η αναβάθμιση.


Και εμένα το ίδιο μου είπε στο τηλ. έστειλε νέο εξοπλισμό και ραντεβού με τεχνικό. Στο mycosmote είναι σε επεξεργασία με αναμονή παραλαβής εξοπλισμού. Ανέφερα πως δεν θέλω να μου στείλουν γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς έχω δικό μου router μετά το ont και voip τηλέφωνα. Mου πρότεινε συνεννοηθώ με τον τεχνικό όταν έρθει η ώρα του ραντεβού.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Οταν βγει το κουπόνι gigabit voucher!! Θα είναι για καινούργιους συνδρομητές;;; Που δεν έχουν ξαναπάρει κουπόνι!!! Μιλάμε για αδικία τώρα!! Δεν φταίμε εμείς που δεν ήταν εμπορικά διαθεσιμο το 1gbps όταν βγάλαμε το κουπόνι!!! 140 ευρώ το δίμηνο είναι παρά πολλά!! Μας έκαψε ο ΠΟΤΕ!!


Ωπα μάγκα μου, χαλάρωσε.
Από το 2020 είσαι εσύ με 200αρα καθαρή με ίνα.
Εμείς που είμαστε με 67Mbps από χαλκό να μην δούμε ποτέ φως;
Αν σε "έκαψε" ο ΟΤΕ, ελεύθερη αγορά έχει, βάλε Nova ή Wind που θα έχουν χαμηλότερη τιμή.

Πήρες έκπτωση και υπηρεσία 2 χρόνια τώρα που οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε, δεν χόρτασες;

----------


## AlexT544

πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο για καμπίνα αλλου παροχου

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις παρατηρήσει, αλλά η 1Gbit  παίρνει κανονικά το κουπόνι SFBB,  κάποιος για παράδειγμα που το έχει το κουπόνι μπορεί να επιλέξει να βάλει 1GBps.
> Πραγματικά όμως,  είπαμε να γκρινιάζουμε αλλά όχι και έτσι
> 
> Δεν πλήρωσες κάτι σπασμένο


Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες!! Μέχρι 200ρι ταβάνι!! Ήταν μέχρι τις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Ωπα μάγκα μου, χαλάρωσε.
> Από το 2020 είσαι εσύ με 200αρα καθαρή με ίνα.
> Εμείς που είμαστε με 67Mbps από χαλκό να μην δούμε ποτέ φως;
> Αν σε "έκαψε" ο ΟΤΕ, ελεύθερη αγορά έχει, βάλε Nova ή Wind που θα έχουν χαμηλότερη τιμή.
> 
> Πήρες έκπτωση και υπηρεσία 2 χρόνια τώρα που οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε, δεν χόρτασες;


Σε λάθος ποστ είσαι φίλε μου!! Εδώ είναι για FTTH!! Και όχι τεστ αδικίας!! Εδώ μιλάμε για τις αδικίες στο FTTH και όχι όλου του Ίντερνετ τις Ελλάδος!! Τα έχετε μπερδέψει!!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σε υποδομή Vodafone που δοκίμασα τώρα-Πειραιάς- δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα πάνω από 200 σε FTTH.




Off Topic


		Eκεί - εκεί
Στην β εθνική
	


- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες!! Μέχρι 200ρι ταβάνι!! Ήταν μέχρι τις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σε λάθος ποστ είσαι φίλε μου!! Εδώ είναι για FTTH!! Και όχι τεστ αδικίας!! Εδώ μιλάμε για τις αδικίες στο FTTH και όχι όλου του Ίντερνετ τις Ελλάδος!! Τα έχετε μπερδέψει!!


FTTH εδώ
3,5 χρόνια
Μεγάλη αδικία που το δώσανε νωρίς και δεν προλάβαμε τα καλύτερα

ΥΓ
Βάλε 50άρα
Χωρίς κουπόνι
Είναι φθηνότερη

27,90 τον μήνα

Μου θες τα περισσότερα
Και με επιδότηση
Την πάτησες με το αέριο την πάτησες και με το κουπόνι.

Σπεύδε βραδέως

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες!! Μέχρι 200ρι ταβάνι!! Ήταν μέχρι τις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σε λάθος ποστ είσαι φίλε μου!! Εδώ είναι για FTTH!! Και όχι τεστ αδικίας!! Εδώ μιλάμε για τις αδικίες στο FTTH και όχι όλου του Ίντερνετ τις Ελλάδος!! Τα έχετε μπερδέψει!!


Εδω αν θα πας
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr..._the_home.html 
θα δεις πως μιλάει για την επιδότηση superfast (αυτή που ξέρουμε, δεν έχει βγεί νέα)   και έχει κανονικά και για την 1Gbps
Αν δεν είχες κάνει χρήση του κουπονιού θα είχες τώρα έκπτωση 13 ευρώ για κάθε μηνα,  έκανες χρήση του κουπονιού  την είχες την έκπτωση

----------


## ThReSh

> Εμείς που είμαστε με 67Mbps από χαλκό να μην δούμε ποτέ φως;


Όχι κύριε, τι μας νοιάζει για σας?  :Razz: 

Θέλουμε και 2η διετία και 3η αν δώσουν άνω του 1Gbps ταχύτητες με επιδοτηση αργότερα.

----------


## YAziDis

> Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες!! Μέχρι 200ρι ταβάνι!! Ήταν μέχρι τις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σε λάθος ποστ είσαι φίλε μου!! Εδώ είναι για FTTH!! Και όχι τεστ αδικίας!! Εδώ μιλάμε για τις αδικίες στο FTTH και όχι όλου του Ίντερνετ τις Ελλάδος!! Τα έχετε μπερδέψει!!


Φίλε, μας γίνανε πλανήτες όμως, έτσι; 

Όπως διάβασες στο sfbb, έλεγε πως δίνατε να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι και 1gbps η γραμμή όπως και μας λες. Από τη στιγμή που έβλεπες πως δεν είχαν διαθέσει στην αγορά αυτά τα πακέτα, ας περίμενες να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κουπόνι για όταν θα ήταν εμπορικά διαθέσιμα.

----------


## ThReSh

> ας περίμενες να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κουπόνι για όταν θα ήταν εμπορικά διαθέσιμα.


Surprised Pikachu face.jpg

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Eκεί - εκεί
> Στην β εθνική
> 	
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Επειδή δεν εχεις εσυ FTTH και υπόλοιποι που μου απαντάτε!! Και μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση τι δουλειά έχετε σε ποστ FTTH!!  Θα πρέπει να μην μιλάμε εμείς που έχουμε FTTH γιατί εσείς είστε σε χειρότερη μοίρα!! Ώστε να αισθάνεστε καλύτερα!! Π.χ λέμε τώρα να υπάρχει ένα ποστ με Φεράρι και πορσε και να μιλάει κάποιος για τα προβλήματα που έχουν!! Και να πετάγομαι εγώ και να γράφω μην μιλάς εσυ φίλε που έχω φιατ σκοντα η είμαι με το ποδήλατο!!

----------


## Iris07

Το αναβάθμιση έως 1 Gbps που λέτε ήταν όρος που έβγαλε η κυβέρνηση όταν βγήκε η δράση sfbb για το FTTH.
Θυμάστε μήπως πόσο κάνανε τότε οι συνδέσεις VDSL και FTTH χωρίς επιδότηση ?

Τότε κανείς δεν ήξερε πότε θα γίνει, ούτε και ήταν υποχρεωμένος να δώσει γραμμές 1 Gbps σε συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία..
Αυτό θα γινόταν στο μέλλον..

Απλά οι εξελίξεις στους παρόχους φέρανε τα πράγματα όπως ήρθαν..

----------


## YAziDis

> Επειδή δεν εχεις εσυ FTTH και υπόλοιποι που μου απαντάτε!! Και μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση τι δουλειά έχετε σε ποστ FTTH!!  Θα πρέπει να μην μιλάμε εμείς που έχουμε FTTH γιατί εσείς είστε σε χειρότερη μοίρα!! Ώστε να αισθάνεστε καλύτερα!! Π.χ λέμε τώρα να υπάρχει ένα ποστ με Φεράρι και πορσε και να μιλάει κάποιος για τα προβλήματα που έχουν!! Και να πετάγομαι εγώ και να γράφω μην μιλάς εσυ φίλε που έχω φιατ σκοντα η είμαι με το ποδήλατο!!


Εγώ εχω ftth αν δεν βλέπεις καλά.

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Φίλε, μας γίνανε πλανήτες όμως, έτσι; 
> 
> Όπως διάβασες στο sfbb, έλεγε πως δίνατε να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι και 1gbps η γραμμή όπως και μας λες. Από τη στιγμή που έβλεπες πως δεν είχαν διαθέσει στην αγορά αυτά τα πακέτα, ας περίμενες να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κουπόνι για όταν θα ήταν εμπορικά διαθέσιμα.


Δεν το λέω εγώ!! Αν είχες βγάλει  κουπόνι και είχες FTTH θα καταλάβαινες!!

----------


## YAziDis

> Δεν το λέω εγώ!! Αν είχες βγάλει  κουπόνι και είχες FTTH θα καταλάβαινες!!


Και σου ξανά απαντάω πως εχω ftth και εχω βγάλει και κουπόνι. Παρακάτω.

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Εγώ εχω ftth αν δεν βλέπεις καλά.


Το βλέπω!! Και εγώ γράφω ότι έχω 100Gbps!! Το θέμα είναι ότι αν είχες FTTH θα σε πείραζε και εσένα το θέμα με τα κουπόνια!!

Εδώ υπάρχει ολόκληρο ποστ! Η ζωή μετά την επιδότηση!!

----------


## YAziDis

> Το βλέπω!! Και εγώ γράφω ότι έχω 100Gbps!! Το θέμα είναι ότι αν είχες FTTH θα σε πείραζε και εσένα το θέμα με τα κουπόνια!!
> 
> Εδώ υπάρχει ολόκληρο ποστ! Η ζωή μετά την επιδότηση!!


ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΩ FTTH. *Ε Χ Ω   F T T H* …  :RTFM: 

Τέλος πάντων. Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις πως είτε με 100αρα, είτε με 200αρα, είτε με 1000αρα, επιδοτήθηκες με 13€ το μήνα. Είτε το έπαιρνες τώρα το κουπόνι, είτε το έπαιρνες όπως και το πήρες το 2020, επιδοτήθηκες με 312€ για 2 χρόνια.

Τώρα τι ζητάς και που κολλάει το μυαλό σου δεν ξέρω, αλλά μην μας κουράζεις άλλο.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες!! Μέχρι 200ρι ταβάνι!! Ήταν μέχρι τις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σε λάθος ποστ είσαι φίλε μου!! Εδώ είναι για FTTH!! Και όχι τεστ αδικίας!! Εδώ μιλάμε για τις αδικίες στο FTTH και όχι όλου του Ίντερνετ τις Ελλάδος!! Τα έχετε μπερδέψει!!


Όντως είσαι 37 χρονών;
Πες πως γράφεις ψέματα.
Τέτοια ανωριμότητα δύσκολο για 37χρονο άνθρωπο.

Πήρες επιδότηση 24 μήνες επί 13€.
Αν την έπαιρνες τώρα, θα έπαιρνες πάλι 13€ επί 24 μήνες.
Δεν μπορεί όμως επειδή έτσι γουστάρουμε να πάρουνε μόνο 1000 άτομα 48 μήνες επιδότηση, πρέπει να πάρει και άλλος κόσμος.
Τα 13€ * 24 που εξοικονώμησες με το κουπόνι, θα τα δώσεις τώρα αν θες υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.

Έχουν δικαίωμα στην ζωή και το κουπόνι και νέοι χρήστες, όχι; Να τους το απαγορέψουμε;

Μας δώσανε έναν γάιδαρο, και τώρα θέλουμε ορθοδοντικό για τον πρώτο, και ταυτόχρονα ζητάμε και 2ο γάιδαρο, με πέταλα αυτή τη φορά και αστραφτερό χαμόγελο.

----------


## Alexgtigti

> ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΩ FTTH. *Ε Χ Ω   F T T H* … 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων. Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις πως είτε με 100αρα, είτε με 200αρα, είτε με 1000αρα, επιδοτήθηκες με 13€ το μήνα. Είτε το έπαιρνες τώρα το κουπόνι, είτε το έπαιρνες όπως και το πήρες το 2020, επιδοτήθηκες με 312€ για 2 χρόνια.
> 
> Τώρα τι ζητάς και που κολλάει το μυαλό σου δεν ξέρω, αλλά μην μας κουράζεις άλλο.


Η 200ρα χωρίς επιδότηση είχε 55 ευρώ!! Το 1Gbps με επιδότηση έχει 55ευρω!! Αν το ήξερα δεν θα είχα βγάλει κουπόνι για το 200ρι!! Απλά πράγματα!! Δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση!! Εσείς κουράσατε  επειδή είστε με ADSL και με VDSL!!! Οτι δεν πρέπει να μιλάμε που έχουμε FTTH!!

----------


## sdikr

> Η 200ρα χωρίς επιδότηση είχε 55 ευρώ!! Το 1Gbps με επιδότηση έχει 55ευρω!! Αν το ήξερα δεν θα είχα βγάλει κουπόνι για το 200ρι!! Απλά πράγματα!! Δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση!! Εσείς κουράσατε  επειδή είστε με ADSL και με VDSL!!! Οτι δεν πρέπει να μιλάμε που έχουμε FTTH!!


Εγώ λέω να μην πάρεις τίποτα, γιατί μετά θα βγάλουν και 10Gbps

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ δεν το ξέρανε ούτε οι γνώστες της αγοράς που δίνανε τιμή έως 80 ευρώ..

Μην λέτε ότι να 'ναι τώρα..
Κάποιες αποφάσεις στον χώρο παίρνονται την τελευταία στιγμή βάση του ανταγωνισμού που υπάρχει την δεδομένη στιγμή..

----------


## Saxtus

> Όταν έβγαλα το κουπόνι έγραφε δυνατότητα αναβαθμίσεις μέχρι 1Gbps!! Με αλλαγή εξοπλισμού!! Αν ξέραμε ότι θα είχαμε κουπόνια 2 ταχυτήτων οι πρώτοι τα κορόιδα πάρτε κουπόνι για 200ρι και υπόλοιποι πάρτε κουπόνι για 1Gbps!!! Θα προτιμούσα να πλήρωνα 55 ευρώ το 200ρι και να έβγαζα κουπόνι να πλήρωνα με τα ίδια λεφτά το 1Gbps!!

----------


## Iris07

> Εγώ λέω να μην πάρεις τίποτα, γιατί μετά θα βγάλουν και 10Gbps


Σωστός!  :Razz:

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Όντως είσαι 37 χρονών;
> Πες πως γράφεις ψέματα.
> Τέτοια ανωριμότητα δύσκολο για 37χρονο άνθρωπο.
> 
> Πήρες επιδότηση 24 μήνες επί 13€.
> Αν την έπαιρνες τώρα, θα έπαιρνες πάλι 13€ επί 24 μήνες.
> Δεν μπορεί όμως επειδή έτσι γουστάρουμε να πάρουνε μόνο 1000 άτομα 48 μήνες επιδότηση, πρέπει να πάρει και άλλος κόσμος.
> Τα 13€ * 24 που εξοικονώμησες με το κουπόνι, θα τα δώσεις τώρα αν θες υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.
> 
> ...


Φίλε μου είναι απλά τα πράγματα!! Ας το ξεκαθάριζαν από την αρχή!! Ότι θα πάρετε οι πρώτοι επιδότηση μέχρι 200!! Και υπόλοιποι μέχρι 1 Gbps!! Και ο καθένας θα έπραττε αναλόγως!! Εσυ είσαι ανώριμος!! Επειδή έχεις VDSL προσπαθείς να το παίξεις αδικημένος!!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Επειδή δεν εχεις εσυ FTTH και υπόλοιποι που μου απαντάτε!! Και μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση τι δουλειά έχετε σε ποστ FTTH!!  Θα πρέπει να μην μιλάμε εμείς που έχουμε FTTH γιατί εσείς είστε σε χειρότερη μοίρα!! Ώστε να αισθάνεστε καλύτερα!! Π.χ λέμε τώρα να υπάρχει ένα ποστ με Φεράρι και πορσε και να μιλάει κάποιος για τα προβλήματα που έχουν!! Και να πετάγομαι εγώ και να γράφω μην μιλάς εσυ φίλε που έχω φιατ σκοντα η είμαι με το ποδήλατο!!


Θόλωσες ?

Εχω ftth εδώ kai 3,5 χρόνια, σχεδ'ον πριν γεννηθείς.

----------


## Wonderland

> Χθες έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε 300/30 αμέσως μόλις βγήκαν τα νέα προγράμματα... ...Πήρα πάλι σήμερα, πέτυχα μία πολύ εξυπηρετική κυρία, ακυρώθηκε η χθεσινή παραγγελία και σε 15 λεπτά έγινε η αναβάθμιση.


Κι εγώ χθες την έκανα (200=>500), και είναι ακόμα «Kαταχώρηση παραγγελίας σε εξέλιξη». Ελπίζω η πορεία και ολοκλήρωση να μην εξαρτάται από το ποιος απάντησε στο τηλέφωνο... Φαντάζομαι για 500άρα το Speedport Smart δίνουν; (το οποίο ήδη έχω).

----------


## AlexT544

> Κι εγώ χθες την έκανα (200=>500), και είναι ακόμα «Kαταχώρηση παραγγελίας σε εξέλιξη». Ελπίζω η πορεία και ολοκλήρωση να μην εξαρτάται από το ποιος απάντησε στο τηλέφωνο... Φαντάζομαι για 500άρα το Speedport Smart δίνουν; (το οποίο ήδη έχω).


Και εμένα το ίδιο λέει σε 1gbps 
Αλλα στο τσατ μου λενε οτι περιμενουν τα δικαιολογητικά δηλαδή υπογεγραμμένη την αίτηση και το κουπονι
Τα οποια εχω στειλει

----------


## user2163

Όσοι είστε από Αγία Παρασκευή σύνορα με Χολαργό έχουν γίνει καθόλου έργα, έχετε δει τίποτα, τον ΤΚ τον έχει στο sfbb αλλά όχι τη διεύθυνση.
Εγώ έλειπα όλο το καλοκαίρι και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.

----------


## Wonderland

> Και εμένα το ίδιο λέει σε 1gbps 
> Αλλα στο τσατ μου λενε οτι περιμενουν τα δικαιολογητικά δηλαδή υπογεγραμμένη την αίτηση και το κουπονι
> Τα οποια εχω στειλει


Οκ. Από εμένα δεν περιμένουν τίποτα. Κουπόνι υπήρχε και το νέο συμβόλαιο που ήδη έστειλαν δεν χρειάζεται υπογραφή. Τέλος πάντων, ίσως καλέσω από Δευτέρα.

----------


## UltraB

> Σε υποδομή Vodafone που δοκίμασα τώρα-Πειραιάς- δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα πάνω από 200 σε FTTH.


Δε θα υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα από καμπίνες Vodafone, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν.

----------


## Iris07

> Όσοι είστε από Αγία Παρασκευή σύνορα με Χολαργό έχουν γίνει καθόλου έργα, έχετε δει τίποτα, τον ΤΚ τον έχει στο sfbb αλλά όχι τη διεύθυνση.
> Εγώ έλειπα όλο το καλοκαίρι και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.


Το ζήτημα κατά πρώτον είναι εάν έχουν γίνει έργα στον δρόμο σου και εάν έχουν σκάψει και κάθετες προς τα κτήρια, μέχρι το πεζοδρόμιο..

Η Wind βάζει και κουτάκια και αναμονές κοντά στις εισόδους..

----------


## user2163

> Το ζήτημα κατά πρώτον είναι εάν έχουν γίνει έργα στον δρόμο σου και εάν έχουν σκάψει και κάθετες προς τα κτήρια, μέχρι το πεζοδρόμιο..
> 
> Η Wind βάζει και κουτάκια και αναμονές κοντά στις εισόδους..


Δεν είχα παρατηρήσει καθόλου, την Κυριακή πάω Αθήνα θα δω τι γίνεται δεν ξέρω και αν οι τομές στο δρόμο είναι για ίνες ή κάτι άλλο, η cosmote δεν βάζει κάτι;

----------


## Iris07

Μέχρι τώρα έχω δει ότι αφού σκάψει το μεγάλο αυλάκι κατά μήκος του δρόμου,
μετά σκάβει και κάποια μικρά κάθετα που σταματάνε μπροστά στο πεζοδρόμιο..

και μετά όταν τελειώσουν και είναι να γίνει κάπου σύνδεση σε κτήριο, 
σκάβουν τότε και το πεζοδρόμιο..

----------


## simosabarth

> Δε θα υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα από καμπίνες Vodafone, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν.


Εμένα πάντως μου προχώρησαν την αίτηση, online υπογραφή συμβολαίου κλπ, ftth μέσω voda.

----------


## Iris07

Αναμένουμε να δούμε τι θα γίνει!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Λοιπόν έχω νέα
> Με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι τελικά καταχώρησαν την αίτηση αλλά θα πρέπει να με καλέσουν για να μου πουν αν μπορεί να προχωρήσει η αίτηση.
> Πλέον μου γράφει αυτό στο my cosmote
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241153


Αυτό το status πως ακριβώς το βλέπεις; 
Περιμένω κ εγώ ftth από κοτε σε δίκτυο - περιοχή που το έχει η wind βέβαια...

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπόν είναι μόνο αν έχεις καταχωρημένη συνδεση στο mycosmote πατάς εκεί που λέει παραγγελίες

----------


## Alexgtigti

Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για το 500ρι!! Στα 55 ευρώ!! Αλλά δεν προχώρησε!! Γιατί επειδή έχω triple play πρόγραμμα με cosmote tv!! Και τα καινούργια προγράμματα δεν υποστηρίζουν cosmote tv!! Πρέπει πρώτα να καταργηθεί το cosmote tv!! Για να προχωρήσει η αίτηση!!

----------


## SkyNet

> Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για το 500ρι!! Στα 55 ευρώ!! Αλλά δεν προχώρησε!! Γιατί επειδή έχω triple play πρόγραμμα με cosmote tv!! Και τα καινούργια προγράμματα δεν υποστηρίζουν cosmote tv!! Πρέπει πρώτα να καταργηθεί το cosmote tv!! Για να προχωρήσει η αίτηση!!


Έξυπνο #not

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι άκουσα θα βγάλουν σύντομα και τα πακέτα με TV..

----------


## xar1s

> Απ' ότι άκουσα θα βγάλουν σύντομα και τα πακέτα με TV..


ναι αναμένεται μέχρι τέλος του μήνα. έτσι γίνεται με όλα τα καινούργια πακέτα, τα triple play βγαίνουν μετά!

----------


## nikgr

ναι αυτο μου ειπαν κι εμενα. οτι συντομα θα βγει triple play. οταν ειχα παρει τη 200αρα στα 43euro με επιδοτηση, το triple play εβγαινε ενα euro φθηνοτερο απ το double play. αν το αναβαθμισεις τωρα ξεχωριστα θα πληρωσεις τουλαχιστον 9euro επιπλεον για το cosmote entry

----------


## pedimo

Να ρωτήσω κάτι εξειδικευμένο μήπως και γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι εφικτό.

Σε χώρο όπου υπάρχουν ήδη οπτικές ίνες Cosmote, λόγω της εγκατάστασης σε αυτόν μιας ONU, είναι εφικτό να τοποθετηθεί κάποιος εξοπλισμός στην ONU για να δώσει συνδέσεις FTTH 1Gbps;

Στην περιοχή γενικότερα δεν υπάρχει FTTH αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## despotak

Για να μπούμε πάλι λίγο στο θέμα μας.

Μετά από restart, αλλαγή καλωδίων, tweaking στο MSS, αρκετό ψάξιμο, καντήλια και κατάρες, έχουμε και λέμε.

speedtest cli από το UDM SE: ~914Mbps
speedtest cli από το PC: ~621Mbps
speedtest web από το PC: <600Mbps
iperf 3 μεταξύ UDM SE και PC: 919Mbps



Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα φάω όλο το Σ/Κ να ξανασετάρω το UDM  :Razz: 

Για όσους είναι με UDM Pro/SE λίγα λόγια. 

Το PPPoE στα UDM δεν γίνετε offload σε dedicated hardware, οπότε το overhead που τρώμε είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερο, αφού τρέχει μόνο σε ένα core.Υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές για "bug" στο WAN port, ειδικά όταν καλούμε PPPoE.Τα SFP είναι συνδεδεμένα με το built-in ethernet controller του SOC - είναι πάνω στον al_eth driver (Annapurnalabs).Το 2.5G WAN port είναι σε εξωτερικό Realtek PCI express ethernet controller - το R8125. Το switch είναι ένα Realtek RTL8370MB, πάλι συνδεδεμένο με dedicated port στο SOC μέσω του al_eth driver. Είναι πολύ πιθανό ο R8125 controller και ο driver του να βαραίνουν πιο πολύ το σύστημα απ' ότι ο built-in Annapurnalabs controller και driver.Αύριο θα δοκιμάσω με ένα απλό SFP transceiver, να δω αν θα έχει διαφορά.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Oooo,τι πεις  :ROFL: 
Στη χώρα που εσύ ανέφερες το δίνουν εδώ και χρόνια ούτε 10€.
Για το up και τις τιμές ούτε λόγος φυσικά  :Wink:

----------


## simosabarth

> Για να μπούμε πάλι λίγο στο θέμα μας.
> 
> Μετά από restart, αλλαγή καλωδίων, tweaking στο MSS, αρκετό ψάξιμο, καντήλια και κατάρες, έχουμε και λέμε.
> 
> speedtest cli από το UDM SE: ~914Mbps
> speedtest cli από το PC: ~621Mbps
> speedtest web από το PC: <600Mbps
> iperf 3 μεταξύ UDM SE και PC: 919Mbps
> 
> ...


Δεν ανοίγεις ένα νέο νήμα καλύτερα μιας που είναι και άσχετο με την cosmote ώστε να πάρεις και βοήθεια; Eδώ μέσα ασχολούμαστε κυρίως με κουπόνια ftth όχι τίποτε άλλο...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Λοιπόν είναι μόνο αν έχεις καταχωρημένη συνδεση στο mycosmote πατάς εκεί που λέει παραγγελίες


Thanks.. Τώρα το βρήκα... 
Έχω και άλλη γραμμή σε οτε και λογαριασμό στο cosmote id..

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ βασικά αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει με τιμές/ταχύτητες μόλις τελειώσουν τα 2 χρόνια.... 
Αν είναι οι τιμές να ανέβουν χωρίς να μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να διατηρήσουμε τη τρέχουσα τιμή....
Όχι πιο πάνω... Κάτω στα 50 μας βλέπω... 
Σε αυτούς που τα δίνουν τα 50 σαν πακέτο δλδ...  
Διαφορετικά... Πίσω στο χαλκό θα ήταν νομίζω.. Ήτοι σε adsl στη περίπτωση μου...

----------


## gatos_fc

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι εξειδικευμένο μήπως και γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι εφικτό.
> 
> Σε χώρο όπου υπάρχουν ήδη οπτικές ίνες Cosmote, λόγω της εγκατάστασης σε αυτόν μιας ONU, είναι εφικτό να τοποθετηθεί κάποιος εξοπλισμός στην ONU για να δώσει συνδέσεις FTTH 1Gbps;
> 
> Στην περιοχή γενικότερα δεν υπάρχει FTTH αυτή την στιγμή.


Αχ πόσα χρόνια είχα να δω τη λέξη ONU.
Αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς τι πλάνο έχει ο ΟΤΕ για αυτές;

Και έτσι για να ευθυμίσουμε και λίγο, έχω στην εταιρεία ίνα 200/200. Δε χρειάζομαι QoS, αλλά χρειάζομαι upload.

,Με χαρά λοιπόν θα πήγαινα σε 1Gbps και να πληρώνω το 1/10

Αλλά....

Ο Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου έχει κάνει πλακόστρωση και δε δίνει άδειες για σκαψίματα. Η ίδια η Cosmote έφαγε χυλόπιτα πριν ένα μήνα.

Και η καμπίνα είναι απέναντί μας. Της λέω κάθε μέρα καλημέρα, σχεδιάζουμε τη μέρα, θα ανταμώσουμε τ' απόγευμα μου λες, αλλά απλά γνωστοί θα μείνουμε. Δεν είναι γραφτό μας

----------


## trod

> Δε θα υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα από καμπίνες Vodafone, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν.





> Εμένα πάντως μου προχώρησαν την αίτηση, online υπογραφή συμβολαίου κλπ, ftth μέσω voda.


Αρα τι ισχυει απο τα δυο βρε παιδια;

----------


## netblues

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι εξειδικευμένο μήπως και γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι εφικτό.
> 
> Σε χώρο όπου υπάρχουν ήδη οπτικές ίνες Cosmote, λόγω της εγκατάστασης σε αυτόν μιας ONU, είναι εφικτό να τοποθετηθεί κάποιος εξοπλισμός στην ONU για να δώσει συνδέσεις FTTH 1Gbps;
> 
> Στην περιοχή γενικότερα δεν υπάρχει FTTH αυτή την στιγμή.


Οχι, δεν γινεται, ειναι τελειως αλλο δικτυο/τεχνολογια.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Αχ πόσα χρόνια είχα να δω τη λέξη ONU.
> Αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς τι πλάνο έχει ο ΟΤΕ για αυτές;
> 
> Και έτσι για να ευθυμίσουμε και λίγο, έχω στην εταιρεία ίνα 200/200. Δε χρειάζομαι QoS, αλλά χρειάζομαι upload.
> 
> ,Με χαρά λοιπόν θα πήγαινα σε 1Gbps και να πληρώνω το 1/10
> 
> Αλλά....
> 
> ...


Δεν ξέρω τη διαδικασία για σκαψίματα κτλ, ξέρω όμως ότι δεν μπορεί να τρώει χυλοπιτα για πάντα, το πλαίσιο έχει γίνει ενιαίο και δεν κάνει ο κάθε δήμος ο,τι του κα...πνίσει.

Τώρα, αν στον St Jim έχει γίνει ακριβότερο το σπορ διότι υποχρεούται η (κάθε) Cosmote να αποκαταστήσει πλήρως κάποιο εξωτικό πεζοδρόμιο και όχι κάποια στανταρ φτηνή πλάκα, μπορεί. Δε νομίζω όμως ότι ασχολούνται και με τρελό ζήλο σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## pedimo

> Οχι, δεν γινεται, ειναι τελειως αλλο δικτυο/τεχνολογια.


Σε πρώτη ανάγνωση και εγώ έτσι το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά μιας και οι οπτικές ίνες που περνάνε από την ONU είναι πρακτικά το δίκτυο κορμού της περιοχής, σκεφτόμουν το εξής. Ναι μεν τo νέο δίκτυο FTTH έχει άλλη υλοποίηση, αλλά και οι καμπίνες, στις οποίες καταλήγει το FTTH δίκτυο, κάπως δεν πρέπει να συνδέονται με το δίκτυο κορμού; Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει εκεί καποιος εξοπλισμός ο οποίος να γεφυρώνει τα 2 δίκτυα, π.χ. κάποιο router που να συνδέται με  τα switches στα οποία υποθέτω ότι καταλήγουν οι FTTH συνδεσεις στις καμπίνες);

Αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται μήπως και καταφέρω την Cosmote να μας προσθέσει τον εξοπλισμό αυτό στην ONU π.χ. FTTH switch και router.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Thanks.. Τώρα το βρήκα... 
> Έχω και άλλη γραμμή σε οτε και λογαριασμό στο cosmote id..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εγώ βασικά αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει με τιμές/ταχύτητες μόλις τελειώσουν τα 2 χρόνια.... 
> Αν είναι οι τιμές να ανέβουν χωρίς να μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να διατηρήσουμε τη τρέχουσα τιμή....
> Όχι πιο πάνω... Κάτω στα 50 μας βλέπω... 
> Σε αυτούς που τα δίνουν τα 50 σαν πακέτο δλδ...  
> Διαφορετικά... Πίσω στο χαλκό θα ήταν νομίζω.. Ήτοι σε adsl στη περίπτωση μου...


Αυτοί οι προβληματισμοί σας για 2 χρόνια αργότερα...  :Very Happy: 
Μακάρι το μόνο σας πρόβλημα να είναι η τιμή του ιντερνετ.
To the point όμως τώρα, τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις πως οι κανονικές τιμές (χωρίς επιδότηση) του σήμερα, δεν θα έχουν πέσει παρακάτω μέχρι τότε;

----------


## minas

> Δεν ξέρω τη διαδικασία για σκαψίματα κτλ, ξέρω όμως ότι δεν μπορεί να τρώει χυλοπιτα για πάντα, το πλαίσιο έχει γίνει ενιαίο και δεν κάνει ο κάθε δήμος ο,τι του κα...πνίσει.
> 
> Τώρα, αν στον St Jim έχει γίνει ακριβότερο το σπορ διότι υποχρεούται η (κάθε) Cosmote να αποκαταστήσει πλήρως κάποιο εξωτικό πεζοδρόμιο και όχι κάποια στανταρ φτηνή πλάκα, μπορεί. Δε νομίζω όμως ότι ασχολούνται και με τρελό ζήλο σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


Οι Δήμοι πράγματι έχουν δικαίωμα να αρνηθούν αιτιολογημένα την διενέργεια εργασιών. Το κάνουν συνήθως σε φρεσκοστρωμένους δρόμους ή πρόσφατα αποκαταστημένα πεζοδρόμια. Η αίτηση παραμένει στο αρχείο, ώστε να δοθεί άδεια στο μέλλον, ιδανικά μαζί με άλλες εργασίες στο ίδιο σημείο (πχ ύδρευση). Πρόσφατα το ξαναείδα και στο FTTH της Wind στο Ηράκλειο. Βεβαίως σε περίπτωση συμφωνίας πλήρους αποκατάστασης ο νόμος προβλέπει να δίνεται άδεια, αλλά δεν φαντάζομαι να θέλει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος να πληρώσει δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ για μερικά μέτρα οπτικής...




> Σε πρώτη ανάγνωση και εγώ έτσι το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά μιας και οι οπτικές ίνες που περνάνε από την ONU είναι πρακτικά το δίκτυο κορμού της περιοχής, σκεφτόμουν το εξής. Ναι μεν τo νέο δίκτυο FTTH έχει άλλη υλοποίηση, αλλά και οι καμπίνες, στις οποίες καταλήγει το FTTH δίκτυο, κάπως δεν πρέπει να συνδέονται με το δίκτυο κορμού; Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει εκεί καποιος εξοπλισμός ο οποίος να γεφυρώνει τα 2 δίκτυα, π.χ. κάποιο router που να συνδέται με  τα switches στα οποία υποθέτω ότι καταλήγουν οι FTTH συνδεσεις στις καμπίνες);
> 
> Αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται μήπως και καταφέρω την Cosmote να μας προσθέσει τον εξοπλισμό αυτό στην ONU π.χ. FTTH switch και router.


Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει, σε περίπτωση μισθωμένης γραμμής. Για κλασικό FTTH εμπορικού προγράμματος δεν γίνεται.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το κάνουν συνήθως σε φρεσκοστρωμένους δρόμους


Για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα θεωρείται "φρέσκο"στρωμένος, 1-2 χρόνια ή και παραπάνω?  :Razz:

----------


## minas

> Για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα θεωρείται "φρέσκο"στρωμένος, 1-2 χρόνια ή και παραπάνω?


Δεν θέλω να στενοχωρήσω, αλλά στο Ηράκλειο αρνήθηκαν επειδή έχει στρωθεί "εντός τριετίας"  :Wink: .

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν θέλω να στενοχωρήσω, αλλά στο Ηράκλειο αρνήθηκαν επειδή έχει στρωθεί "εντός τριετίας" .


Πάλι καλά, του χρόνου την πιάνω.  :Razz:

----------


## Alekc24

> Δεν θέλω να στενοχωρήσω, αλλά στο Ηράκλειο αρνήθηκαν επειδή έχει στρωθεί "εντός τριετίας" .


https://www.voria.gr/article/thessal...o-tis-portaras

Οι δικοί μας λένε οτι "δε θα δίνουμε άδειες απο δω και πέρα" (σε άλλο video). Και δεν είπαν και ποιός είναι ο πάροχος που "κέντησε", και εξαιτίας του δε θα δούμε fiber ποτέ.

----------


## Iris07

> Αρα τι ισχυει απο τα δυο βρε παιδια;


Αν δώσει τελικά η Vodafone από τις καμπίνες της, τότε θα ξέρουμε!  :Cool:

----------


## simosabarth

> Αν δώσει τελικά η Vodafone από τις καμπίνες της, τότε θα ξέρουμε!


Πήρα μέχρι και tracking για τον εξοπλισμό, δεν έχει αλλάξει η ταχύτητα ακόμη πάντως (συμβόλαιο Παρασκευή μεσημέρι). Ενημερώνω ξανά από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη.

----------


## AlexT544

> Πήρα μέχρι και tracking για τον εξοπλισμό, δεν έχει αλλάξει η ταχύτητα ακόμη πάντως (συμβόλαιο Παρασκευή μεσημέρι). Ενημερώνω ξανά από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη.


Επειδη μου φαίνεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ με κοροϊδεύει 
Το συμβόλαιο σου ήρθε να το υπογράψεις και να το στείλεις πίσω ???

----------


## STILO

> Δεν θέλω να στενοχωρήσω, αλλά στο Ηράκλειο αρνήθηκαν επειδή έχει στρωθεί "εντός τριετίας" .


Εδώ στο Ηράκλειο αρνήθηκαν σύμβουλοι που θέλουν το καλύτερο για την πόλη την τοποθέτηση καμπινών FTTH και φρεατίων αλλά τελικά πέρασε από το δημοτικό συμβούλιο. Ότι να ναι δλδ.

----------


## AlexanderK83

> Επειδη μου φαίνεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ με κοροϊδεύει 
> Το συμβόλαιο σου ήρθε να το υπογράψεις και να το στείλεις πίσω ???


Η υπογραφή γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## AlexT544

Α θα με τρελανουν

----------


## AlexanderK83

> Πήρα μέχρι και tracking για τον εξοπλισμό, δεν έχει αλλάξει η ταχύτητα ακόμη πάντως (συμβόλαιο Παρασκευή μεσημέρι). Ενημερώνω ξανά από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη.


Το tracking είναι για το repeater.
Από Δευτέρα το fritzbox

----------


## simosabarth

> Επειδη μου φαίνεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ με κοροϊδεύει 
> Το συμβόλαιο σου ήρθε να το υπογράψεις και να το στείλεις πίσω ???


Καθώς μιλούσα στο τηλ μου έστειλε sms με το url του νέου συμβολαίου, πάτησα αποδοχή και προχώρησε στο ραντεβού με τεχνικό και αποστολή εξοπλισμού.




> Το tracking είναι για το repeater.
> Από Δευτέρα το fritzbox


Α οκ. Εγώ δε θέλω τίποτα από τα δύο όπως και να έχει, προτιμώ να μείνω με το nokia ont.

----------


## AlexT544

Δεν το ζω
Τους παίρνω τώρα τηλ.
Να δω τι θα μου πουν οι ασχετοι

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν λέει ότι είναι κλειστό σήμερα το τμήμα δικαιολογητικών και θα με καλέσουν δευτερα πρωι για την αποστολή εξοπλισμού

----------


## Iris07

> Α οκ. Εγώ δε θέλω τίποτα από τα δύο όπως και να έχει, προτιμώ να μείνω με το nokia ont.


Να δούμε εάν θα πιάνεις το μέγιστο έτσι..

Ο φίλος εδώ το παλεύει..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...10#post7318510

----------


## minas

> Εδώ στο Ηράκλειο αρνήθηκαν σύμβουλοι που θέλουν το καλύτερο για την πόλη την τοποθέτηση καμπινών FTTH και φρεατίων αλλά τελικά πέρασε από το δημοτικό συμβούλιο. Ότι να ναι δλδ.


Εάν διαβάσεις το πρακτικο, θα δεις ότι εξαιρούνται από την έγκριση "φρεσκοστρωμένοι" δρόμοι, όπως η 62 Μαρτύρων.

----------


## koukaki

> Δεν θέλω να στενοχωρήσω, αλλά στο Ηράκλειο αρνήθηκαν επειδή έχει στρωθεί "εντός τριετίας" .


Τον ηπιαμε  στο Κουκακι..
Ξεκινησαν να στρωνουν δρομους φετος το Πασχα και συνεχιζουν...

----------


## nikosaek2121

Θα μπορούσαν να άφηναν και ένα ξεκλείδωτο πακέτο Vectoring για όσους είναι στα 35b 200mbps και 100 στα 17a, έχω δει και σχετικά κοντινές αποστάσεις στα 35b που προσεγγίζουν τα 300 mbps που θεωρητικά είναι εφικτά στα 35b

----------


## Jaisonas

Μου ακούγεται παράλογο πάντως να μην υποστηρίζει η υποδομή της voda 1gbps όταν υποτίθετε ότι φτιάχτηκε με πρότυπα για μελλοντική διάθεση μεγάλων ταχυτήτων.

----------


## eagle12

Nα κάνω και εγώ μια χαζή ερώτηση και να μου πείτε...

Το FTTH είναι η αλλαγή του χαλκού - συνέχιση της οπτικής ίνας από το κουτί VDSL που είχε σταματήσει, προς την οικία, με παράλληλη αλλαγή υλικού-καρτών στο κουτί; ή ξανασκάβουν από την αρχή πχ από τα κεντρικά;

----------


## xar1s

> Τον ηπιαμε  στο Κουκακι..
> Ξεκινησαν να στρωνουν δρομους φετος το Πασχα και συνεχιζουν...


φίλε μου στο κουκάκι δεν είναι στα σχέδια να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες και ούτε καν καμπίνες vdsl, το ξέρω απο άνθρωπο στον οτε.

----------


## ThReSh

> φίλε μου στο κουκάκι δεν είναι στα σχέδια να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες και ούτε καν καμπίνες vdsl, το ξέρω απο άνθρωπο στον οτε.


Ούτε μέχρι το 2027 που υποτίθεται ότι θα έχει καλύψει τα 2/3 των γραμμών της χώρας ο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## simosabarth

> Να δούμε εάν θα πιάνεις το μέγιστο έτσι..
> 
> Ο φίλος εδώ το παλεύει..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...10#post7318510


Αυτό είναι θέμα configuration όπως το είδα απο την στιγμή που μέσα απο το udm είναι οκ. 
Θα δούμε πως θα τα πάει στο 4011. 
Δε θέλω να γίνει register το νέο module του fritz και να μη μπορώ να γυρίσω πάλι στο nokia εάν είναι ίδια σε ταχύτητα.

----------


## xar1s

> Ούτε μέχρι το 2027 που υποτίθεται ότι θα έχει καλύψει τα 2/3 των γραμμών της χώρας ο ΟΤΕ?


σε καποιες περιοχές στο κέντρο δεν θα μπουν καθόλου αν μου τα λέει καλά.

----------


## koukaki

> φίλε μου στο κουκάκι δεν είναι στα σχέδια να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες και ούτε καν καμπίνες vdsl, το ξέρω απο άνθρωπο στον οτε.


Απο τον ΟΤΕ οχι αλλα ειναι στα σχεδια της VODAFONE... (Εχει βαλει ηδη μερικες καμπινες VDSL).

- - - Updated - - -




> σε καποιες περιοχές στο κέντρο δεν θα μπουν καθόλου αν μου τα λέει καλά.


Δεν θα μπουν απο τον ΟΤΕ εννοει.
Οι αλλες εταιριες μπορουν να βαλουν κανονικα...

----------


## despotak

> Nα κάνω και εγώ μια χαζή ερώτηση και να μου πείτε...
> 
> Το FTTH είναι η αλλαγή του χαλκού - συνέχιση της οπτικής ίνας από το κουτί VDSL που είχε σταματήσει, προς την οικία, με παράλληλη αλλαγή υλικού-καρτών στο κουτί; ή ξανασκάβουν από την αρχή πχ από τα κεντρικά;


Όχι. Το FTTH είναι νέα όδευση ινών, σε νέες καμπίνες (όχι αυτές του VDSL). Οι VDSL καμπίνες που μπήκαν θα μείνουν ως έχουν και θα εξυπηρετούν όσους είναι ακόμη στο χαλκό. Νέες οικοδομές είναι υποχρεωτικό να πάνε σε FTTH στις περιοχές που υπάρχει κάλυψη.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Κοινως
Το ftth είναι ένα εντελώς νέο δίκτυο από οπτικες ίνες, από το ΑΚ (αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής) μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι με άλλες καμπίνες.

----------


## eagle12

Οκ. Ευχαριστώ. Δηλαδή σε επαρχιακές πόλεις, ζήσε Μάη να φας τριφύλι...

----------


## despotak

> Αυτό είναι θέμα configuration όπως το είδα απο την στιγμή που μέσα απο το udm είναι οκ. 
> Θα δούμε πως θα τα πάει στο 4011. 
> Δε θέλω να γίνει register το νέο module του fritz και να μη μπορώ να γυρίσω πάλι στο nokia εάν είναι ίδια σε ταχύτητα.


Τελικά με ένα SFP transceiver και αποφυγή της 2.5Gbit WAN γίναμε κύριοι.

(Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά ο server της Wind μου δίνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.)

----------


## minas

> Όχι. Το FTTH είναι νέα όδευση ινών, σε νέες καμπίνες (όχι αυτές του VDSL). Οι VDSL καμπίνες που μπήκαν θα μείνουν ως έχουν και θα εξυπηρετούν όσους είναι ακόμη στο χαλκό. Νέες οικοδομές είναι υποχρεωτικό να πάνε σε FTTH στις περιοχές που υπάρχει κάλυψη.


Με σημείωση ότι πολύ συχνά οι οδεύσεις ινών που έχουν γίνει για FTTC επαναχρησιμοποιούνται και για FTTH. Τα κανάλια και τα φρεάτια υποστηρίζουν πολλές ίνες.

@desopotak έχεις κρατήσει το ΟΝΤ και το σύνδεσες με το UDM SE με transceiver; Τελικά μια 2.5G της προκοπής δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε από κανέναν κατασκευαστή  :ROFL:

----------


## eagle12

> Με σημείωση ότι πολύ συχνά οι οδεύσεις ινών που έχουν γίνει για FTTC επαναχρησιμοποιούνται και για FTTH. Τα κανάλια και τα φρεάτια υποστηρίζουν πολλές ίνες.


ααααααααααααααααααααααααααα... κάτι γίνεται τότε.... δεν έχουμε πολλά νέα σκαψίματα

----------


## deniSun

> Τελικά με ένα SFP transceiver και αποφυγή της 2.5Gbit WAN γίναμε κύριοι.
> 
> (Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά ο server της Wind μου δίνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241244
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241245


Δεν κατάλαβα.
Πώς έχεις τώρα την συνδεσμολογία και με τι εξοπλισμό;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ααααααααααααααααααααααααααα... κάτι γίνεται τότε.... δεν έχουμε πολλά νέα σκαψίματα


Σκάψιμο σε κ@θε δρόμο της περιοχής, διαμήκες, ας πούμε στη μέση.
Σκάψιμο σε στυλ ψαράκι σε κάθε οικόπεδο/οικοδομή.
Φρεάτιο, αν χρειάζεται.

Τι άλλο θέλεις να σκάψουν ? :Smile:

----------


## despotak

> @desopotak έχεις κρατήσει το ΟΝΤ και το σύνδεσες με το UDM SE με transceiver; Τελικά μια 2.5G της προκοπής δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε από κανέναν κατασκευαστή


Ναι, από το Nokia με ethernet σε ένα SFP-RJ45 1G transceiver και στην SFP+ του UDM-SE.




> Δεν κατάλαβα.
> Πώς έχεις τώρα την συνδεσμολογία και με τι εξοπλισμό;


ONT: Nokia G-010G-Q
Router: Ubiquiti Dream Machine SE
Hosts: Gigabit NICs
SFP: Ubiquiti UACC-CM-RJ45-1G

Μέχρι τώρα είχα ένα ethernet cable απο το Nokia στην rj45 2.5Gbit WAN port του UDMSE. Τώρα το etherenet καλώδιο από το Nokia πάει στο SFP που είναι καρφωμένο στην SFP+ port του UDMSE. 

Όπως έγραψα κι εχτές, η 2.5G rj45 του UDMSE είναι πάνω σε ανεξάρτητο controller και όχι απευθείας στο SOC, όπως είναι τα SFP. Φαίνεται ότι ο controller αυτός έχει θεματάκια, ειδικά σε περίπτωση που έχουμε να κάνουμε PPPoE κλήση, και για κάποιον λόγο δεν παίζει καλά με το switch.

P.S. Αν κάποιος θέλει να δει περισσότερα για το θέμα που έχει η WAN port των UDM/UDM PRO/UDM SE και το PPPoE μπορεί να διαβάσει εδώ: https://community.ui.com/questions/E...c2e4c2?page=28

----------


## sharky

> Με σημείωση ότι πολύ συχνά οι οδεύσεις ινών που έχουν γίνει για FTTC επαναχρησιμοποιούνται και για FTTH. Τα κανάλια και τα φρεάτια υποστηρίζουν πολλές ίνες.
> 
> @desopotak έχεις κρατήσει το ΟΝΤ και το σύνδεσες με το UDM SE με transceiver; Τελικά μια 2.5G της προκοπής δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε από κανέναν κατασκευαστή


Κάθε καμπίνα VDSL έχει ένα καλώδιο με 12 οπτικές ίνες. Οι 2 είναι για το VDSL (μία Upload, μία Download), άλλες δύο είναι backup για το VDSL και υπόλοιπες 8 για αναμονή για FFTH.

Οι 8 για το FTTH μπορούν π.χ. να γίνουν spllit σε *4 και μετά σε *8 οπότε να έχουμε 8*4*8]=256 FTTH συνδέσεις.

Επίσης υπάρχει εφεδρικός άδειος σωλήνας δίπλα στο σωλήνα της Κεντρικής Οπτικής Ίνας για επιστροφή οπτικής στην ίδια διαδρομή. Οπότε θεωρητικά από το κεντρικό οπτικό σπλιτερ μέχρι την καμπίνα, χρειάζεται μόνο φρεάτιο.

Επίσης υπάρχουν πληροφορίες ότι όπου υπάρχουν εναέρια δίκτυα χαλκού (βλέπε επαρχία) θα μπει και εναέρια οπτική ίνα.

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι, από το Nokia με ethernet σε ένα SFP-RJ45 1G transceiver και στην SFP+ του UDM-SE.
> 
> 
> 
> ONT: Nokia G-010G-Q
> Router: Ubiquiti Dream Machine SE
> Hosts: Gigabit NICs
> SFP: Ubiquiti UACC-CM-RJ45-1G
> 
> ...


ok.
Θα κρατήσεις το ΟΝΤ ή θα το αλλάξεις τελικά με το fritz;

Οπότε το πρόβλημα που σου έκοβε πολύ την ταχύτητα ήταν η θύρα το UDMSE.
Έβαλες sfp module σε rj45 και τερμάτισε.

----------


## despotak

> ok.
> Θα κρατήσεις το ΟΝΤ ή θα το αλλάξεις τελικά με το fritz;
> 
> Οπότε το πρόβλημα που σου έκοβε πολύ την ταχύτητα ήταν η θύρα το UDMSE.
> Έβαλες sfp module σε rj45 και τερμάτισε.


Μου αρέσει να πειραματίζομαι, οπότε Τρίτη θα έρθει και το Fritz και θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## deniSun

> Μου αρέσει να πειραματίζομαι, οπότε Τρίτη θα έρθει και το Fritz και θα σας ενημερώσω.


Πιστεύω ότι θα δοκιμάσεις να κουμπώσεις το gpon πάνω στο ρούτερ σου να δούμε αν παίζει.

----------


## despotak

> Πιστεύω ότι θα δοκιμάσεις να κουμπώσεις το gpon πάνω στο ρούτερ σου να δούμε αν παίζει.


Φυσικά. Και με τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ παρόντα.

----------


## deniSun

> Φυσικά. Και με τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ παρόντα.


Αυτό το τελευταίο άφησέ το καλύτερα.
Δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου τύχει.
Σε εμένα ήταν ένας ηλεκτρολόγος που απλά περνούσε κανάλια και απλά του είπανε να κάνει δύο κλικ στο tablet (ο ίδιος μου τα είπε).

Επίσης...
Πώς το βλέπεις το sfp module που έβαλες;
Σε αυτά τα Module με θύρα rj45 υπάρχουν αναφορές για υπερβολική αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας σε βαθμό που δεν μπορείς να τα ακουμπήσεις.
Διαπίστωσες κάτι ανάλογο;

ΥΓ
Κερδίζεις και μια θύρα έτσι...

----------


## despotak

> Αυτό το τελευταίο άφησέ το καλύτερα.
> Δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου τύχει.
> Σε εμένα ήταν ένας ηλεκτρολόγος που απλά περνούσε κανάλια και απλά του είπανε να κάνει δύο κλικ στο tablet (ο ίδιος μου τα είπε).


Δεν έχεις άδικο.




> Επίσης...
> Πώς το βλέπεις το sfp module που έβαλες;
> Σε αυτά τα Module με θύρα rj45 υπάρχουν αναφορές για υπερβολική αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας σε βαθμό που δεν μπορείς να τα ακουμπήσεις.
> Διαπίστωσες κάτι ανάλογο;


Ναι, τα SFP ζεματάνε γενικά. Μπορεί να πιάσουν και 60° C. Γενικά παίζουν γύρω στους 45° C. Απλά, επειδή είναι μεταλλικά το νιώθεις κατευθείαν όταν τα ακουμπήσεις.

----------


## simosabarth

> Φυσικά. Και με τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ παρόντα.


Και από το τηλ μπορεί να στο κάνει register. Μόνο τα s/n ζητάει.

Εάν το κάνεις πάντως ρίξε μια ενημέρωση έτσι από περιέργια μήπως πάρει λίγα παραπάνω mbps με το module του fritz στο UDMSE σε σχέση με το nokia.

Η μόνη sfp+ που έχω στο 4011 έχει ήδη link 10gbit προς το switch και ούτε ψήνομαι για δοκιμή. Στο switch η pppoe σίγουρα θα τερματίζει το cpu οπότε δε βλέπω λόγο αλλαγής setup εκτός αν για κάποιο λόγο δεις αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα με το fritz module. Που και πάλι τώρα που το σκέφτομαι... στο 1gbit ούτε θα καταλάβεις τα 100mbit πάνω κάτω. Που φτάσαμε... τρελό.

----------


## fadasma

> Όχι. Το FTTH είναι νέα όδευση ινών, σε νέες καμπίνες (όχι αυτές του VDSL). Οι VDSL καμπίνες που μπήκαν θα μείνουν ως έχουν και θα εξυπηρετούν όσους είναι ακόμη στο χαλκό.


Δεν έχω δει να βάζουν νέες καμπίνες, μάλλον βάζουν νέο εξοπλισμό στις υπάρχουσες.

----------


## djstamatis

> Δεν έχω δει να βάζουν νέες καμπίνες, μάλλον βάζουν νέο εξοπλισμό στις υπάρχουσες.


Αν βάζουν εξοπλισμό φίλε μου τότε την κάνουν FTTH απλός η FTTH απλος δεν χρειάζεται ρεύμα.

----------


## Mule

Εγώ που παίρνω από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ μου δείχνει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200mbs.
Είναι ακόμα σε στάδιο ενημέρωσης;

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν έχω δει να βάζουν νέες καμπίνες, μάλλον βάζουν νέο εξοπλισμό στις υπάρχουσες.





> Αν βάζουν εξοπλισμό φίλε μου τότε την κάνουν FTTH απλός η FTTH απλος δεν χρειάζεται ρεύμα.


Δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο να κάνουν τις VDSL καμπίνες FTTH..

Η Cosmote π.χ όπου έχει VDSL βάζει και νέα καμπίνα για FTTH..

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι, τα SFP ζεματάνε γενικά. Μπορεί να πιάσουν και 60° C. Γενικά παίζουν γύρω στους 45° C. Απλά, επειδή είναι μεταλλικά το νιώθεις κατευθείαν όταν τα ακουμπήσεις.


Δεν ξέρω αν δημιουργούν κάποια δυσλειτουργία αλλά έχω δει υλοποιήσεις που κολλάνε μικρές ψύκτρες περιμετρικά στο σασί τους.

----------


## terism69

> Η Cosmote π.χ όπου έχει VDSL βάζει και νέα καμπίνα για FTTH.


     Πιστεύω αν κάποια στιγμή, στο μέλλον καταργηθεί ο χαλκος, και τα αστικά κέντρα  ο εξοπλισμός τον vdsl, θα αντικατασταθεί η θα γίνει μετατροπή σε OLT,οπού οι πρώην vdsl καμπίνες, θα τροφοδοτούν με οπτική ίνα της καμπίνες ftth

----------


## despotak

> Εγώ που παίρνω από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ μου δείχνει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200mbs.
> Είναι ακόμα σε στάδιο ενημέρωσης;


Εδώ εγώ έχω ενεργοποιηθεί και το site δείχνει ακόμη μέχρι 200  :Razz: 




> Δεν ξέρω αν δημιουργούν κάποια δυσλειτουργία αλλά έχω δει υλοποιήσεις που κολλάνε μικρές ψύκτρες περιμετρικά στο σασί τους.


Τα commercial SFPs έχουν operating temps από 0° C έως 70° C. Αναλόγως και τι module είναι (transceiver, ont, interconnect, etc.) μπορεί να ανεβάζουν λιγότερη ή περισσότερη θερμοκρασία. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το SFP module περιλαμβάνει ενεργό circuitry, δεν είναι απλά ένα cable terminal.

----------


## simosabarth

> Δεν ξέρω αν δημιουργούν κάποια δυσλειτουργία αλλά έχω δει υλοποιήσεις που κολλάνε μικρές ψύκτρες περιμετρικά στο σασί τους.


Που να δεις α 10Gbit sfp+ rj45 της mikrotik. Παίζουν πάνω από 70C μόνιμα χωρίς airflow. Κανένα θέμα ποτέ. Με ελάχιστο airflow κατεβαίνουν 10-15c.

----------


## Painmaker

Εγώ ο άμοιρος ακόμα είμαι με αργό ίντερνετ. Ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω να πάω στον COSMOTE που δίνει 50mbps, αλλά το έχει 45 ευρώ (μετά τους 24μήνες) ίσα με fiber 200, 300mbps. Δεν σφάξανε που θα πληρώνω ίδια τιμή για μόνο VDSL. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν με τις τιμές τις έχουν κάνει άνω κάτω. Πρέπει να γίνουν αναλογικά με τις ταχύτητες, τι κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ? Είναι δυνατόν να έχουν επίσης και τα 200mbps ίδια τιμή με τα 300mbps? Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει άμεσα!

----------


## djstamatis

> Εγώ ο άμοιρος ακόμα είμαι με αργό ίντερνετ. Ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω να πάω στον COSMOTE που δίνει 50mbps, αλλά το έχει 45 ευρώ (μετά τους 24μήνες) ίσα με fiber 200, 300mbps. Δεν σφάξανε που θα πληρώνω ίδια τιμή για μόνο VDSL. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν με τις τιμές τις έχουν κάνει άνω κάτω. Πρέπει να γίνουν αναλογικά με τις ταχύτητες, τι κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ? Είναι δυνατόν να έχουν επίσης και τα 200mbps ίδια τιμή με τα 300mbps? Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει άμεσα!


Φίλε μου η τιμές είναι όλες αυτές με το κουπόνι οπότε λογικό είναι να έχουν τόσο.οπος τώρα που τελειώνει το sfbb θα ξεκινήση το το sfbb 2

- - - Updated - - -




> Φίλε μου η τιμές είναι όλες αυτές με το κουπόνι οπότε λογικό είναι να έχουν τόσο.οπος τώρα που τελειώνει το sfbb θα ξεκινήση το το sfbb 2


Και εγώ vdsl έχω 200 και δίνω 52 κια η καμπίνα μου είναι κοντά συγχρονίζει το Ρούτερ στα 240 χαχαχχα.αλλα βγάζει 210

----------


## fasdf

Εχει κανεις παρει triple play με τις νεες ταχυτητες?

----------


## deniSun

> Τα commercial SFPs έχουν operating temps από 0° C έως 70° C. Αναλόγως και τι module είναι (transceiver, ont, interconnect, etc.) μπορεί να ανεβάζουν λιγότερη ή περισσότερη θερμοκρασία. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το SFP module περιλαμβάνει ενεργό circuitry, δεν είναι απλά ένα cable terminal.





> Που να δεις α 10Gbit sfp+ rj45 της mikrotik. Παίζουν πάνω από 70C μόνιμα χωρίς airflow. Κανένα θέμα ποτέ. Με ελάχιστο airflow κατεβαίνουν 10-15c.


Ωραία.
Κάνουμε και οικονομία στην θέρμανση το χειμώνα.
Δύο σε ένα.

----------


## minas

> Αυτό το τελευταίο άφησέ το καλύτερα.
> Δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου τύχει.
> Σε εμένα ήταν ένας ηλεκτρολόγος που απλά περνούσε κανάλια και απλά του είπανε να κάνει δύο κλικ στο tablet (ο ίδιος μου τα είπε).
> 
> Επίσης...
> Πώς το βλέπεις το sfp module που έβαλες;
> Σε αυτά τα Module με θύρα rj45 υπάρχουν αναφορές για υπερβολική αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας σε βαθμό που δεν μπορείς να τα ακουμπήσεις.
> Διαπίστωσες κάτι ανάλογο;
> 
> ...


Εγώ πέτυχα έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Τεχνικός τηλεφωνίας, VDSL, κλπ και τον έχουν βάλει να περνάει κανάλια για να τρέξουν ενεργοποιήσεις FTTH.




> Δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο να κάνουν τις VDSL καμπίνες FTTH..
> 
> Η Cosmote π.χ όπου έχει VDSL βάζει και νέα καμπίνα για FTTH..


Αυτό είναι πολύ πιο συνηθισμένο. Είναι αδιανόητα περισσότερο δουλειά η μετατροπή.

----------


## Javascript_Developer

> Εγώ που παίρνω από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ μου δείχνει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200mbs.
> Είναι ακόμα σε στάδιο ενημέρωσης;


Α ρε τυχερέ.Εδώ στο κέντρο της Λάρισας μας δίνουν οι καμπίνες μέχρι 100.

----------


## trod

> Πήρα μέχρι και tracking για τον εξοπλισμό, δεν έχει αλλάξει η ταχύτητα ακόμη πάντως (συμβόλαιο Παρασκευή μεσημέρι). Ενημερώνω ξανά από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη.


Παντως εγω με καμπινα Vodafone, ενω εκανα συμβολαιο με πηραν τηλεφωνο την αλλη μερα και μου ειπαν δεν γινεται να προχωρησει η αναβαθμιση επειδη εχω μεχρι 200.

Απο οτι φαινεται (τουλαχιστον σε εμενα) αν δεν τις επιτρεψει η Vodafone (που μαλλον θα το κανει τελος του μηνα με την δικη της ανακοινωση για παροχη Gbit συνδεσεων) δεν προκειται να παμε παραπανω.

Και ρωταω, εγω εχω Cosmote, τι με ενδιαφερει με ποιον εχει συνεργαστει και ποιος εφτιαξε το ενδιαμεσο κομματι. Εφοσον το συμβολαιο μου ειναι με την Cosmote και παρεχει 1Gbit και η ινα μπορει να φτασει αυτην την ταχυτητα, ειναι νομιμο το να λεει δεν μπορω να σου δωσω το 1Gbit μπορω "μεχρι 200";

----------


## TearDrop

> Παντως εγω με καμπινα Vodafone, ενω εκανα συμβολαιο με πηραν τηλεφωνο την αλλη μερα και μου ειπαν δεν γινεται να προχωρησει η αναβαθμιση επειδη εχω μεχρι 200.
> 
> Απο οτι φαινεται (τουλαχιστον σε εμενα) αν δεν τις επιτρεψει η Vodafone (που μαλλον θα το κανει τελος του μηνα με την δικη της ανακοινωση για παροχη Gbit συνδεσεων) δεν προκειται να παμε παραπανω.
> 
> Και ρωταω, εγω εχω Cosmote, τι με ενδιαφερει με ποιον εχει συνεργαστει και ποιος εφτιαξε το ενδιαμεσο κομματι. Εφοσον το συμβολαιο μου ειναι με την Cosmote και παρεχει 1Gbit και η ινα μπορει να φτασει αυτην την ταχυτητα, ειναι νομιμο το να λεει δεν μπορω να σου δωσω το 1Gbit μπορω "μεχρι 200";


Και τι να κάνει η Cosmote? Να έρθει να σκάψει και να περάσει νέα καμπίνα μόνο για σένα?

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα ίσως είναι τι προβλέπει η σύμβαση που έκανε η Cosmote για να νοικιάσει γραμμές από την Vodafone..  :Thinking: 

Γενικά η Vodafone όπως έχω δει έχει "κακή" συνεργασία στον τομέα του FTTH με τους άλλους..

----------


## TearDrop

> Νέες οικοδομές είναι υποχρεωτικό να πάνε σε FTTH στις περιοχές που υπάρχει κάλυψη.


Τίποτα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό, μη γράφουμε ο,τι να'ναι. Αν έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη πηγή μπορείς να την αναφέρεις.

----------


## simosabarth

> Παντως εγω με καμπινα Vodafone, ενω εκανα συμβολαιο με πηραν τηλεφωνο την αλλη μερα και μου ειπαν δεν γινεται να προχωρησει η αναβαθμιση επειδη εχω μεχρι 200.
> 
> Απο οτι φαινεται (τουλαχιστον σε εμενα) αν δεν τις επιτρεψει η Vodafone (που μαλλον θα το κανει τελος του μηνα με την δικη της ανακοινωση για παροχη Gbit συνδεσεων) δεν προκειται να παμε παραπανω.
> 
> Και ρωταω, εγω εχω Cosmote, τι με ενδιαφερει με ποιον εχει συνεργαστει και ποιος εφτιαξε το ενδιαμεσο κομματι. Εφοσον το συμβολαιο μου ειναι με την Cosmote και παρεχει 1Gbit και η ινα μπορει να φτασει αυτην την ταχυτητα, ειναι νομιμο το να λεει δεν μπορω να σου δωσω το 1Gbit μπορω "μεχρι 200";


Μας ενδιαφέρει και έχουμε λάβει γνώση στο αρχικό συμβόλαιο της εγκατάστασης πως πρακτικά είμαστε στο δίκτυο της. Δε περίμενα τίποτα καλύτερο από την voda, εδώ είχε προσπαθήσει να σταματήσει τον διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων (στον χαλκό) πριν λίγους μήνες.

Για να δούμε και από εδώ τι θα γίνει Δευτέρα.

----------


## deniSun

> Εγώ πέτυχα έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Τεχνικός τηλεφωνίας, VDSL, κλπ και τον έχουν βάλει να περνάει κανάλια για να τρέξουν ενεργοποιήσεις FTTH.


Ο δικός μου ήταν από τον εργολάβο.
Μου είπε ότι είχαν καθυστερήσει στον ΟΤΕ και λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού αναθέτουν στους εργολάβους τις ενεργοποιήσεις.

----------


## despotak

> Τίποτα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό, μη γράφουμε ο,τι να'ναι. Αν έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη πηγή μπορείς να την αναφέρεις.


https://ecopress.gr/ypoxreotiki-i-op...na-sta-ktiria/

----------


## AlexT544

> Παντως εγω με καμπινα Vodafone, ενω εκανα συμβολαιο με πηραν τηλεφωνο την αλλη μερα και μου ειπαν δεν γινεται να προχωρησει η αναβαθμιση επειδη εχω μεχρι 200.
> 
> Απο οτι φαινεται (τουλαχιστον σε εμενα) αν δεν τις επιτρεψει η Vodafone (που μαλλον θα το κανει τελος του μηνα με την δικη της ανακοινωση για παροχη Gbit συνδεσεων) δεν προκειται να παμε παραπανω.
> 
> Και ρωταω, εγω εχω Cosmote, τι με ενδιαφερει με ποιον εχει συνεργαστει και ποιος εφτιαξε το ενδιαμεσο κομματι. Εφοσον το συμβολαιο μου ειναι με την Cosmote και παρεχει 1Gbit και η ινα μπορει να φτασει αυτην την ταχυτητα, ειναι νομιμο το να λεει δεν μπορω να σου δωσω το 1Gbit μπορω "μεχρι 200";


Ωχ ωχ
Άρα υπάρχει περίπτωση να φάω άκυρο την Δευτέρα 
 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## gvard

> Τελικά με ένα SFP transceiver και αποφυγή της 2.5Gbit WAN γίναμε κύριοι.
> 
> (Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά ο server της Wind μου δίνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241244
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241245


Για δοκίμασε με τον δικό μου (HYPERHOSTING) και πες μου τι σου δίνει!

----------


## xar1s

> https://ecopress.gr/ypoxreotiki-i-op...na-sta-ktiria/


δεν αναφέρει πουθενά οτι θα γίνεται υποχρεωτική εγκατάσταση στο νέο οικοδόμημα , μονο υποχρεωτική ινα μέχρι έξω απο το κτήριο αναφέρει για ευκολότερη εγκατάσταση μετέπειτα

----------


## despotak

> Για δοκίμασε με τον δικό μου (HYPERHOSTING) και πες μου τι σου δίνει!


Αριστερά από το UDM, δεξιά από το PC.  Πανάθεμα με αν καταλαβαίνω τι παίζει. Ευχαρίστως να τρέξω κι ένα iperf αν έχεις επάνω.

----------


## Painmaker

> Φίλε μου η τιμές είναι όλες αυτές με το κουπόνι οπότε λογικό είναι να έχουν τόσο.οπος τώρα που τελειώνει το sfbb θα ξεκινήση το το sfbb 2
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Και εγώ vdsl έχω 200 και δίνω 52 κια η καμπίνα μου είναι κοντά συγχρονίζει το Ρούτερ στα 240 χαχαχχα.αλλα βγάζει 210


Όχι αγαπητέ μου, μετά τους 24 μήνες , VDSL, 200MBPS , 300MBPS θα έχουν ίδια τιμή σύμφωνα με το site. Αυτό δεν έχει λογική! Θα έπρεπε να είναι αναλογικά με την ταχύτητα.

----------


## simosabarth

> Όχι αγαπητέ μου, μετά τους 24 μήνες , VDSL, 200MBPS , 300MBPS θα έχουν ίδια τιμή σύμφωνα με το site. Αυτό δεν έχει λογική! Θα έπρεπε να είναι αναλογικά με την ταχύτητα.


Ε εντάξει ίδια λογική και με όσους δεν είμαστε με ίνες voda σε cosmote και μάλλον θα φάμε φόλα από Δευτέρα. 200-300Mbps ίδια τιμή, ftth όλοι, όμως οι της voda δικτύου max 200 όπως φαίνεται.

Έτσι είναι αυτά, πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## Alexgtigti

Νέος έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας από την COSMOTE!! Έφτιαξαν επιτέλους το site!!

- - - Updated - - -

Ξέχασα να ανεβάσω φωτό πριν!!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Νέος έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας από την COSMOTE!! Έφτιαξαν επιτέλους το site!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ξέχασα να ανεβάσω φωτό πριν!!


Με το καλό.
Θα πάρεις το 1000αρι ή θα περιμένεις το 10άρι της nova?

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Με το καλό.
> Θα πάρεις το 1000αρι ή θα περιμένεις το 10άρι της nova?


Να τα βλέπουν αυτά οι admins!! Να πράξουν αναλόγως!!!

----------


## tiatrou

> Νέος έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας από την COSMOTE!! Έφτιαξαν επιτέλους το site!!


Δεν βρέθηκαν αποτελέσματα για τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό" ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ.
Παρακαλούμε βεβαιώσου ότι είναι σωστός ο τηλεφωνικός αριθμός και αφορά σύνδεση σταθερής COSMOTE. Διαφορετικά δοκίμασε νέο έλεγχο με διεύθυνση.

Παλιά έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι VDSL 50Mbps (Rural). Δοκιμασμένο με δύο τηλέφωνα σε διπλανά σπίτια, που ανήκουν στην Cosmote. Επιπλέον με διεύθυνση δεν γίνεται γιατί είναι σε επαρχία σε πολύ αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή και δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται.
Οπότε κάτι έφτιαξαν, κάτι χάλασαν.  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

Σκέψη/υπόθεση:

Από την στιγμή που πουλάνε το νέο FRITZ!Box 5530 μαζί με το gpon
λογικά θα μπορεί να αγοράσει κάποιος και σκέτο το gpon
ώστε να το κουμπώσει οπουδήποτε.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να υπάρχει διαδικασία από τον ΟΤΕ 
ώστε να καταχωρείς τα στοιχεία του Module.
Ανεξάρτητα από το τελικά θα γίνει αυτό ή όχι
η διαδικασία αλλαγής του gpon και Ont θα πρέπει να είναι σύντομη.
πχ έχεις το Ont και σου χαλάει (καίγεται από μια διακοπή ρεύματος)
δεν μπορεί να πρέπει να περιμένεις τεχνικό για να σου έρθει να σου εγκαταστήσει νέο
μιας και στην αλλαγή του Ont το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι η δήλωση των στοιχείων του (δεν υπάρχει κάποια επέμβαση στις ρυθμίσεις του από τον τεχνικό).

Αν πάλι ισχύσει ότι μπορείς να αγοράσεις χώρια το gpon ή να πάρεις ένα άλλο ont (δεν βλέπω να πουλιούνται αυτή την στιγμή χωριστά από τον ΟΤΕ ή τον Γερμανό)
θα μπορείς να πάρεις και οποιοδήποτε άλλο gpon ή ont και να το δηλώσεις.

Δεν ξέρω αν επιχείρησε κάποιος να δηλώσει βλάβη στο ΟΝΤ και ποια διαδικασία ακολουθήθηκε.
Φαντάζομαι αυτή την στιγμή αν δηλώσεις βλάβη στο ΟΝΤ θα πρέπει να περιμένεις τεχνικό να σου φέρει νέο;
Παράλογο μου ακούγεται.
Οπότε με τις νέες αλλαγές λογικά θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν και κάποια πράγματα στην όλη διαδικασία.
Γρηγορότερο απ όλα θα ήταν να μπορείς μέσω του λογαριασμού σου να δηλώνεις μόνος σου τα στοιχεία του εξοπλισμού σου,
γιατί αν απαιτεί τηλ. στο 13888 και μετά παραπομπή σε τεχνικό...
Έστω και αν δινόταν δυνατότητα μέσω του 13888 να δηλώνονται τα στοιχεία αυτά θα ήτα μια λύση.

Μένει να δούμε πώς θα υλοποιηθούν όλα αυτά.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μένει να δούμε πώς θα υλοποιηθούν όλα αυτά.


Αν δεν βγει κανονισμός για το ΣΤΔ, αμφιβάλω αν θα δούμε αλλαγές.

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Δεν βρέθηκαν αποτελέσματα για τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό" ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ.
> Παρακαλούμε βεβαιώσου ότι είναι σωστός ο τηλεφωνικός αριθμός και αφορά σύνδεση σταθερής COSMOTE. Διαφορετικά δοκίμασε νέο έλεγχο με διεύθυνση.
> 
> Παλιά έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι VDSL 50Mbps (Rural). Δοκιμασμένο με δύο τηλέφωνα σε διπλανά σπίτια, που ανήκουν στην Cosmote. Επιπλέον με διεύθυνση δεν γίνεται γιατί είναι σε επαρχία σε πολύ αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή και δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται.
> Οπότε κάτι έφτιαξαν, κάτι χάλασαν.


Σε εμένα μια χαρά δουλεύει!! Και δοκίμασα και αλλους αριθμούς!! Μια χαρά δουλεύει!! Μπορεί στην περιοχή σου να μην έχει γίνει ενημέρωση!!

- - - Updated - - -

Μου αρέσει που έχουν το 200ρι στην ίδια τιμή με το 300ρι!!

----------


## deniSun

> Αν δεν βγει κανονισμός για το ΣΤΔ, αμφιβάλω αν θα δούμε αλλαγές.


Υπάρχει δηλαδή κάποια δέσμευση οπότε θα πρέπει να υπάρχει εκ νέου οδηγία;

----------


## vaskor

Επειδή γράφει ο καθένας ότι νομίζει και πολλές φορές ότι να'ναι,
Απλά μπείτε στον κόπο και τηλεφωνήστε για να σας πουν αν έχετε διαθεσιμότητα και τιμές και ολες τις λεπτομέρειες. Μην λέτε όλοι λανθασμένα πράγματα και δημιουργείτε λάθος περιβάλλον.
Φιλικά.

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Επειδή γράφει ο καθένας ότι νομίζει και πολλές φορές ότι να'ναι,
> Απλά μπείτε στον κόπο και τηλεφωνήστε για να σας πουν αν έχετε διαθεσιμότητα και τιμές και ολες τις λεπτομέρειες. Μην λέτε όλοι λανθασμένα πράγματα και δημιουργείτε λάθος περιβάλλον.
> Φιλικά.


Ξέρεις ποσά τηλέφωνα έχω πάρει στο 13888!! Είναι που θα πέσεις!! Οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν τίποτα!! Θυμάμαι την τελευταία φορά που μόλις είχα ενεργοποιηση το 200ρι και είχε πρωτοβγεί το speedport smart!! Τρόμαξα να βρω υπάλληλο να με εξυπηρετήσει!! Δεν ήξεραν τι είναι το speedport smart!!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Επειδή γράφει ο καθένας ότι νομίζει και πολλές φορές ότι να'ναι,
> Απλά *μπείτε στον κόπο και τηλεφωνήστε για να σας πουν* αν έχετε διαθεσιμότητα και τιμές και ολες τις λεπτομέρειες. Μην λέτε όλοι λανθασμένα πράγματα και δημιουργείτε λάθος περιβάλλον.
> Φιλικά.



και εσύ τους πιστεύεις ?
πολλές φορές εδώ και χρ'ονια, κλείνεις και ξανακαλείς, για να ακούσεις άλλα πράγματα  :Razz: 

Ανάλογα πράττεις

----------


## AlexT544

Για κάποιο λόγω δεν μου φαίνεται πια η παραγγελία για το 1gbps στις παραγγελίες μου στο my cosmote

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης σήμερα με το σταθερό μου και την διεύθυνση γράφει διαθεσιμότητες μέχρι 500mbps σε καμπίνα WIND 
Με κοροϊδεύουν μου φαίνεται

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Για κάποιο λόγω δεν μου φαίνεται πια η παραγγελία για το 1gbps στις παραγγελίες μου στο my cosmote
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επίσης σήμερα με το σταθερό μου και την διεύθυνση γράφει διαθεσιμότητες μέχρι 500mbps σε καμπίνα WIND 
> Με κοροϊδεύουν μου φαίνεται


Αν παίρνεις από το δίκτυο της Wind!! Πως θα έχεις 1Gbps;;; Ο ΟΤΕ έκανε εμπορικά διαθέσιμα όλα τα πακέτα στο δίκτυο του!!

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά όλα τα δίκτυα FTTH των παρόχων μπορούν να δώσουν 1 Gbps με οποιονδήποτε πάροχο είσαι..

Το ζήτημα είναι τι συμφωνία έχει κάνει ο OTE όταν νοίκιασε τις γραμμές της Wind..
Έτσι και αλλιώς και η Wind θα δώσει σύντομα 1 Gbps..

Το μεγαλύτερο μπέρδεμα τώρα είναι με την Vodafone..

----------


## simosabarth

> Κανονικά όλα τα δίκτυα FTTH των παρόχων μπορούν να δώσουν 1 Gbps με οποιονδήποτε πάροχο είσαι..
> 
> Το ζήτημα είναι τι συμφωνία έχει κάνει ο OTE όταν νοίκιασε τις γραμμές της Wind..
> Έτσι και αλλιώς και η Wind θα δώσει σύντομα 1 Gbps..
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο μπέρδεμα τώρα είναι με την Vodafone..


Δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα από voda; Που είναι το πρόβλημα;

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Κανονικά όλα τα δίκτυα FTTH των παρόχων μπορούν να δώσουν 1 Gbps με οποιονδήποτε πάροχο είσαι..
> 
> Το ζήτημα είναι τι συμφωνία έχει κάνει ο OTE όταν νοίκιασε τις γραμμές της Wind..
> Έτσι και αλλιώς και η Wind θα δώσει σύντομα 1 Gbps..
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο μπέρδεμα τώρα είναι με την Vodafone..


Μακάρι να δώσουν όλοι!! Ώστε να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός και να έχουμε καλύτερες τιμές!! Όπως έπεσε  στην αρχή το 100ρι και μετά το 200ρι!!!

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα από voda; Που είναι το πρόβλημα;


Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα..
εφόσων ζητήσει κάτι ο OTE θα πρέπει να το δώσει η Vodafone, όπως προβλέπεται..

Απλά πιστεύω διάφορες χαζομάρες με καθυστερήσεις με διάφορους λόγους..
όπως τώρα που έβαλε η Wind FTTH στα Πατήσια, και αργούν να δώσουν τις συνδέσεις και με OTE, κτλ..

Κάτι άκουσα ότι θα πει και η Vodafone για 1 Gbps..

----------


## Alexgtigti

Για να δώσουν οι άλλοι voda και wind!! Πρέπει να έχουν πάρει έγκριση ΕΕΤ;;; Κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάτι ένα pdf προς την ΕΕΤ ότι θα δώσουν και αυτοί 1Gbps;;;

----------


## sdikr

> Για να δώσουν οι άλλοι voda και wind!! Πρέπει να έχουν πάρει έγκριση ΕΕΤ;;; Κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάτι ένα pdf προς την ΕΕΤ ότι θα δώσουν και αυτοί 1Gbps;;;


Οχι δεν έχουν τέτοια υποχρέωση οι άλλοι, μάλιστα απο την στιγμή που έχει διαθέσει ο ΟΤΕ σε λιανική, διαθέτει και στην Χονδρική και μπορούν να νοικιάσουν

----------


## trod

> Οχι δεν έχουν τέτοια υποχρέωση οι άλλοι, μάλιστα απο την στιγμή που έχει διαθέσει ο ΟΤΕ σε λιανική, διαθέτει και στην Χονδρική και μπορούν να νοικιάσουν


Το αναποδο ισχυει; 
Εννοω εγω εχω Cosmote και εχει παρει εγκριση για 1Gbit απο ΕΕΤΤ αλλα η καμπινα στην περιοχη μου ειναι της Vodafone. Πρεπει να παρει και η Vodafone εγκριση για 1Gbit για να ανοιξει την διαθεση πανω απο 200Mbit στην περιοχη μου η Cosmote ή επειδη η Cosmote νοικιαζει τις καμπινες της Vodafone δεν χρειαζεται κατι αλλο απλα μας κανει "κολπα" η Vodafone και δεν δινει στην Cosmote πανω απο 200?

----------


## sdikr

> Το αναποδο ισχυει; 
> Εννοω εγω εχω Cosmote και εχει παρει εγκριση για 1Gbit απο ΕΕΤΤ αλλα η καμπινα στην περιοχη μου ειναι της Vodafone. Πρεπει να παρει και η Vodafone εγκριση για 1Gbit για να ανοιξει την διαθεση πανω απο 200Mbit στην περιοχη μου η Cosmote ή επειδη η Cosmote νοικιαζει τις καμπινες της Vodafone δεν χρειαζεται κατι αλλο απλα μας κανει "κολπα" η Vodafone και δεν δινει στην Cosmote πανω απο 200?


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό.
Απο την στιγμή που κάνουν χρήση του SFBB   έχουν υποχρέωση και να παρέχουν Χονδρική, αλλά δεν έχουν τον έλεγχο που έχει για την χονδρική όπως ο ΟΤΕ
Πχ η Wind δίνει σε δικες της γραμμές   την 200αρα με 26 ευρώ λιανική

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω ότι η υποχρέωση να δίνουν και στην χονδρική τις γραμμές που φτιάχνει κάθε πάροχος ξεκίνησε με τις αναθέσεις της EETT.
Δηλαδή από την στιγμή που ένας πάροχος τελειώνει τα έργα του, και βγάζει κάποια πακέτα, να μπορούν να νοικιάσουν άμεσα και οι άλλοι τα ίδια.

Με το sfbb είχαν την υποχρέωση οι πάροχοι τα δίκτυα FTTH που φτιάχνουν να υποστηρίζουν ταχύτητες έως 1 Gbps.

Δεν ξέρω τώρα τι γίνεται με την ενοικίαση των νέων ταχυτήτων σε άλλους παρόχους.
Αν θα πρέπει δηλαδή όταν θα βγάλει ένας πάροχος να δώσει το 1Gbps, τότε να είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει και στους άλλους..

Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα όλους τους όρους του sfbb.. :Thinking: 
Πιθανόν κάποια πράγματα να οριστούν τώρα από την EETT..

- - - Updated - - -

Αρχές του 2018 που μόλις είχε βγάλει η Wind τον κατάλογο της για FTTH χονδρική είχε βάλει και ταχύτητα 300..  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...24#post6323224

----------


## tiatrou

> Σε εμένα μια χαρά δουλεύει!! Και δοκίμασα και αλλους αριθμούς!! Μια χαρά δουλεύει!! Μπορεί στην περιοχή σου να μην έχει γίνει ενημέρωση!!


Είναι η περιοχή των γονιών μου. Σε τέσσερεις διαφορετικές περιοχές που δοκίμασα (σπίτι μου, εξοχικό κ.τ.λ.) δουλεύει κανονικότατα.

----------


## sdikr

> Νομίζω ότι η υποχρέωση να δίνουν και στην χονδρική τις γραμμές που φτιάχνει κάθε πάροχος ξεκίνησε με τις αναθέσεις της EETT.
> Δηλαδή από την στιγμή που ένας πάροχος τελειώνει τα έργα του, και βγάζει κάποια πακέτα, να μπορούν να νοικιάσουν άμεσα και οι άλλοι τα ίδια.
> 
> Με το sfbb είχαν την υποχρέωση οι πάροχοι τα δίκτυα FTTH που φτιάχνουν να υποστηρίζουν ταχύτητες έως 1 Gbps.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τώρα τι γίνεται με την ενοικίαση των νέων ταχυτήτων σε άλλους παρόχους.
> Αν θα πρέπει δηλαδή όταν θα βγάλει ένας πάροχος να δώσει το 1Gbps, τότε να είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει και στους άλλους..
> 
> Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα όλους τους όρους του sfbb..
> ...


Κοιτά η ΕΕΤΤ δίνει περιοχές στον κάθε πάροχο,  αλλά για παράδειγμα θα δεις πως σε αυτές βάζει γραμμές δικές της η Inalan  ή HCN εδώ πάνω.
Οπότε δεν το λες και περιορισμό,  αντίθετα το SFBB σου έχει σαν όρο το ότι ο πάροχος πρέπει να παρέχει χονδρική αν θέλει να μπορεί να τον επιλέξει συνδρομητής και να λάβει επιδότηση.

----------


## Penguin

> Επειδή γράφει ο καθένας ότι νομίζει και πολλές φορές ότι να'ναι,
> Απλά μπείτε στον κόπο και τηλεφωνήστε για να σας πουν αν έχετε διαθεσιμότητα και τιμές και ολες τις λεπτομέρειες. Μην λέτε όλοι λανθασμένα πράγματα και δημιουργείτε λάθος περιβάλλον.
> Φιλικά.


Πιο αξιόπιστος είναι ο έλεγχος στο site πάρα το τι θα σου πει η κάθε τηλεφωνήτρια.  :Wink:

----------


## vaskor

> Πιο αξιόπιστος είναι ο έλεγχος στο site πάρα το τι θα σου πει η κάθε τηλεφωνήτρια.


Όχι πάντα. Καλύτερα να καλέσεις. Δεν είναι τηλεφωνήτριες. Πουλάνε. Αυτά που μπορούν να σου πουν, όπως και τις λεπτομέρειες ελέγχου διαθεσιμότητας, τιμών κλπ, δεν τα λέει το σάιτ. Αν κάνεις αίτηση στο σάιτ, πάλι εκεί θα σε παραπέμψει.
Μη νομίζετε πως τα ξέρετε όλα, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά που δεν γνωρίζετε. Εμπειρικά μιλάτε οι πιο πολλοί.

----------


## Mormnak

Με αναζήτηση διευθυνσης (Κολωνός- Δικτυο Οπτικων Wind)

----------


## AlexT544

> Με αναζήτηση διευθυνσης (Κολωνός- Δικτυο Οπτικων Wind)


Τα ιδια αλλα αν παρεις τηλ η στείλεις στο τσατ σου λένε έως 1000

----------


## Mormnak

> Τα ιδια αλλα αν παρεις τηλ η στείλεις στο τσατ σου λένε έως 1000


Οκ δεν το ήξερα, ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση  :One thumb up:

----------


## AlexT544

δηλαδή κι αν πας να κανεις αιτηση στο σαιτ για 1000 σε αφήνει
Και εγω έχω κάνει αίτηση για 1000

----------


## dleyteris

> Εγώ που παίρνω από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ μου δείχνει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200mbs.
> Είναι ακόμα σε στάδιο ενημέρωσης;


Εμένα ήταν 1gbps και μετά από 2 μέρες έπεσε 200 mbps

----------


## AlexT544

Έχει θέματα ακόμα το σύστημα τους

----------


## tiatrou

> Είναι η περιοχή των γονιών μου. Σε τέσσερεις διαφορετικές περιοχές που δοκίμασα (σπίτι μου, εξοχικό κ.τ.λ.) δουλεύει κανονικότατα.


Τώρα ενημερώθηκε το site τους και βγάζει σωστά (έως 50Mbps-rural) την διαθεσιμότητα και στο σπίτι των γονιών μου!!!! Οπότε συνεχίζεται η ενημέρωση στο site, ακόμα και σήμερα Κυριακή.

----------


## Kostinos

> Τώρα ενημερώθηκε το site τους και βγάζει σωστά (έως 50Mbps-rural) την διαθεσιμότητα και στο σπίτι των γονιών μου!!!! Οπότε συνεχίζεται η ενημέρωση στο site, ακόμα και σήμερα Κυριακή.


Κυρίως Κυριακή κάνουν ενημέρωσης 
Ορίστε κι ο τιμοκατάλογος της Voda...
https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-ell...wholesale-nga/

----------


## Penguin

> Όχι πάντα. Καλύτερα να καλέσεις. Δεν είναι τηλεφωνήτριες. Πουλάνε. Αυτά που μπορούν να σου πουν, όπως και τις λεπτομέρειες ελέγχου διαθεσιμότητας, τιμών κλπ, δεν τα λέει το σάιτ. Αν κάνεις αίτηση στο σάιτ, πάλι εκεί θα σε παραπέμψει.
> Μη νομίζετε πως τα ξέρετε όλα, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά που δεν γνωρίζετε. Εμπειρικά μιλάτε οι πιο πολλοί.


Συνέχεια μας λες οτι δεν τα ξέρουμε όλα υπονοώντας οτι εσύ τα ξέρεις. Κατέβα απο το καλάμι, κάνει κακό...  :Wink: 

Σε αυτό το thread όπως και σε διάφορα άλλα υπάρχουν πάμπολλα παραδείγματα ασχετοσύνης του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου. Έχω και εγώ μερικά δικά μου. Παίρνεις 10 τηλέφωνα και σου λένε 10 διαφορετικά πράγματα.

----------


## AssVas

Πρέπει να βελτιώσουν τη ροή του order τους καθώς περιμένει το σύστημα να παραλάβω εξοπλισμό και μετά να γίνει η αλλαγή προφίλ.
(Είχα allready 100Mbps FTTH και έκανα αίτηση για το 1Gbps).

----------


## ariusbb

Σχετικά με τη κουβέντα των 2.5gbit Ethernet ports:
Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού είναι 1.1Gbits ώστε να δώσουν καθαρό gigabit + overhead;
Αντίστοιχα όπως δίνουν πχ 110 ή 220;
Δίνουν αντίστοιχα 330 και 550;

Γιατί εάν δίνουν 1000 και όχι 1100 γιατί χρειαζόμαστε τα 2.5Gbit ports?

----------


## netblues

Η υπερβολη στο μεγαλειο της. Απο τη μια, γανιασαμε να ξεφυγουμε απο τα 200, απο την αλλη upload με το ζορι 10% και ετσι για τη χλιδα,, να σας δωσουμε 1,1 για το overhead..
Αληταραδες των τηλεπικοινωνιων ΑΕ.

----------


## despotak

> Σχετικά με τη κουβέντα των 2.5gbit Ethernet ports:
> Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού είναι 1.1Gbits ώστε να δώσουν καθαρό gigabit + overhead;
> Αντίστοιχα όπως δίνουν πχ 110 ή 220;
> Δίνουν αντίστοιχα 330 και 550;
> 
> Γιατί εάν δίνουν 1000 και όχι 1100 γιατί χρειαζόμαστε τα 2.5Gbit ports?


Για το gigabit όχι. Τα ONT που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ έχουν gigabit port. ONT με 2.5g wan υπάρχουν, αυτά που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, απ' όσο έχω δεί, είναι με 1g.  Περιμένω Τρίτη που θα έρθει το Fritz να δω ιδίοις όμμασι αν το GPON SFP που έρχεται μαζί είναι SFP (1gigabit) ή SFP+ (10gigabit). Αλλά νομίζω ότι και SFP+ να είναι, αν το SFP στο OLT δεν είναι κι αυτό δεκάρι (στην άλλη άκρη της οπτικής), πάλι στο gigabit θα πέσουμε. 

Για τις 300αρες και 500αρες λογικά θα δίνουν το κάτι παραπάνω μιας και εκεί είναι θέμα bandwidth throttling, αλλά ας μας απαντήσουν τα παιδιά που βάλαν.

----------


## vangel

> Για τις 300αρες και 500αρες λογικά θα δίνουν το κάτι παραπάνω μιας και εκεί είναι θέμα bandwidth throttling, αλλά ας μας απαντήσουν τα παιδιά που βάλαν.


Τίποτε από τα 208/21 πήγα στα 308/31, το πολύ 312/31. Βέβαια είναι δέκα περίπου συσκευές σταθερά συνδεδεμένες, αλλά δεν έχουν κίνηση όταν κάνω τις μετρήσεις.

----------


## simosabarth

> Πρέπει να βελτιώσουν τη ροή του order τους καθώς περιμένει το σύστημα να παραλάβω εξοπλισμό και μετά να γίνει η αλλαγή προφίλ.
> (Είχα allready 100Mbps FTTH και έκανα αίτηση για το 1Gbps).


Όσοι είναι σε cosmote δίκτυο άλλαξαν άμεσα χωρίς παραλαβή εξοπλισμού πάντως.

Εγώ είμαι σε αναμονή παραλαβής + ραντεβού τεχνικού σε voda δίκτυο που από ότι λένε εδώ από αύριο έρχεται το άκυρο. Θα δούμε.

----------


## ASFE

> Όσοι είναι σε cosmote δίκτυο άλλαξαν άμεσα χωρίς παραλαβή εξοπλισμού πάντως.
> 
> Εγώ είμαι σε αναμονή παραλαβής + ραντεβού τεχνικού σε voda δίκτυο που από ότι λένε εδώ από αύριο έρχεται το άκυρο. Θα δούμε.


No.
Αναμενω εξοπλισμο σημερα.
Πεμπτη αιτηση. Χωρις ιντερνετ για 4 ωρες την ιδια ημερα και ξανα 200 οταν επανηλθε. Και στο mycosmote ακομα 200 με εχει.

----------


## spyhap

> δεν αναφέρει πουθενά οτι θα γίνεται υποχρεωτική εγκατάσταση στο νέο οικοδόμημα , μονο υποχρεωτική ινα μέχρι έξω απο το κτήριο αναφέρει για ευκολότερη εγκατάσταση μετέπειτα


αυτο το κανουν και τωρα στις εγκαταστασεις των καμπινων , φερνουν την αναμονη στην πορτα ολων των κτιριων ειτε ειναι πολυκατοικιες , ειτε μονοκατοικιες , ακομα και σε εγκαταλελειμενα κτιρια (για μελλοντικη δομηση)

----------


## deniSun

> Σχετικά με τη κουβέντα των 2.5gbit Ethernet ports:
> Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού είναι 1.1Gbits ώστε να δώσουν καθαρό gigabit + overhead;
> Αντίστοιχα όπως δίνουν πχ 110 ή 220;
> Δίνουν αντίστοιχα 330 και 550;
> 
> Γιατί εάν δίνουν 1000 και όχι 1100 γιατί χρειαζόμαστε τα 2.5Gbit ports?





> Για το gigabit όχι. Τα ONT που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ έχουν gigabit port. ONT με 2.5g wan υπάρχουν, αυτά που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, απ' όσο έχω δεί, είναι με 1g.  Περιμένω Τρίτη που θα έρθει το Fritz να δω ιδίοις όμμασι αν το GPON SFP που έρχεται μαζί είναι SFP (1gigabit) ή SFP+ (10gigabit). Αλλά νομίζω ότι και SFP+ να είναι, αν το SFP στο OLT δεν είναι κι αυτό δεκάρι (στην άλλη άκρη της οπτικής), πάλι στο gigabit θα πέσουμε. 
> 
> Για τις 300αρες και 500αρες λογικά θα δίνουν το κάτι παραπάνω μιας και εκεί είναι θέμα bandwidth throttling, αλλά ας μας απαντήσουν τα παιδιά που βάλαν.


Αν δεν το κάνουν νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος.
Λογικά θα πρέπει να δίνουν ονομαστική + overhead.
Οπότε θα έχουμε 1100/550/330/220/110Μ.
Τα ΟΝΤ του ΟΤΕ δίνουν 1G πόρτα όπως και τα περισσότερα ΟΝΤ.
Ναι υπάρχουν ΟΝΤ με 2.5G αλλά δεν βλέπω να έχουν μεγάλη απήχηση.
Οπότε δίνουν το sfp gpon 2.5G της fritz ώστε να μπορείς να πάρεις τα 1100Μ.
Οι υπόλοιπες πόρτες του ρούτερ θα είναι 1G όπως και μια 1G θύρα του ΗΥ αφορούν το home lan όπου δεν παίζει το overhead λόγω του ppp.
Με λίγα λόγια δεν χρειάζεστε ούτε ρούτερ ούτε και μητρική με θύρες 2.5G.
Έστω δηλαδή ότι ζητάς 1G.
Αυτό θα μεταφραστεί σε 1100M εισερχόμενη κίνηση όπου τα 100Μ θα αφορούν το ppp overhead και θα κρατηθούν στο ρούτερ
και τα υπόλοιπα 1G καθαρά θα πάνε στον χρήστη.

----------


## ASFE

Το γραφω και δω...
Γενικα οτι να ναι φαση.
Σαν εξοπλισμο ελαβα ενα repeater μονο.

Μιλαω μαζι τους και μου λενε οτι σε 2ο χρονο ερχεται το ρουτερ και να ενεργοποιηθω. Κανω τεστ

Download Mbps
693.02
Upload Mbps
24.21
Ping ms 3 2 3
 :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

> Το γραφω και δω...
> Γενικα οτι να ναι φαση.
> Σαν εξοπλισμο ελαβα ενα repeater μονο.
> 
> Μιλαω μαζι τους και μου λενε οτι σε 2ο χρονο ερχεται το ρουτερ και να ενεργοποιηθω. Κανω τεστ
> 
> Download Mbps
> 693.02
> Upload Mbps
> ...


Με ποιο ρούτερ;
Απευθείας κλειδώνεις πάνω στο ρούτερ ή παρεμβάλλεται sw;
Με ποιο speedtest από που προς που;
Στον ΗΥ με av/internet sec;

----------


## newsbreak

Η παραγγελία καταχωρήθηκε στις 16/09/2022 από *Cosmote FTTH 200mbps* σε FTTH 1gbps.

Έγινε από Call center και ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα! 

FRITZ!Box 7590 με Nokia ONT, αναμονή για παράδοση του εξοπλισμού αύριο!

----------


## simosabarth

Ψράψτε και σε τι δίκτυο βρίσκεστε (cosmote/wind/voda) να έχουμε και μια εικόνα εάν αλλάζουν και σε τρίτους.

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, γίναμε και εμείς Ευρώπη επιτέλους!  :Razz:

----------


## nikgr

δηλαδή όσοι βάλουν 1gbps θα τους δίνονται νέο router και ενσωματωμένο ont?
Δε θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς το δικό σου?

Τα πακέτα triple play πότε θα ανακοινωθούν? Πιστεύω θα συμφέρει καλύτερα η αναβάθμιση του tripleplay παρά το σπάσιμο του triple σε double + cosmotetv

----------


## fasdf

Αυτο ειναι μια καλη απορια για τα triple play και απορω πως δεν βγαλανε κατευθειαν και πακετα triple play παρα σου λενε περιμενε να τα βγαλουμε. Θελω να πω υπαρχουν εκαντονταδες χιλιαδες συνδρομητες που ειναι σε triple play. Μαλλον τις τιμες προσπαθουν να μαγειρεψουν και δεν τους βγαινει.

----------


## Iris07

> δηλαδή όσοι βάλουν 1gbps θα τους δίνονται νέο router και ενσωματωμένο ont?
> Δε θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς το δικό σου?


Θα παίζει και με το προηγούμενο ONT του OTE, αλλά πιθανόν δεν θα πιάνεις τα μέγιστα..
Άσε που θα στο ζητήσει πίσω ο OTE όταν σου δώσει το Fritz!

Δικό σου σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να βάλεις πουθενά.. 
αυτό είναι μόνο του OTE..

Τώρα αν θες να κρατήσεις το παλιό του OTE, τους ρωτάς..

----------


## nikgr

> Θα παίζει και με το προηγούμενο ONT του OTE, αλλά πιθανόν δεν θα πιάνεις τα μέγιστα..
> Άσε που θα στο ζητήσει πίσω ο OTE όταν σου δώσει το Fritz!
> 
> Δικό σου σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να βάλεις πουθενά.. 
> αυτό είναι μόνο του OTE..
> 
> Τώρα αν θες να κρατήσεις το παλιό του OTE, τους ρωτάς..


Δε θέλω δικό μου ont. Θέλω όμως δικό μου router που να το χειρίζομαι πλήρως. 
Τώρα έχω ένα δικό μου asus πίσω απο το ont και το speedport πίσω απο το asus μονο και μόνο για την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## balander

> Άντε, γίναμε και εμείς Ευρώπη επιτέλους!


Σε 5 χρονακια ίσως

----------


## NeK

> https://www.voria.gr/article/thessal...o-tis-portaras
> 
> Οι δικοί μας λένε οτι "δε θα δίνουμε άδειες απο δω και πέρα" (σε άλλο video). Και δεν είπαν και ποιός είναι ο πάροχος που "κέντησε", και εξαιτίας του δε θα δούμε fiber ποτέ.


Όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να τα αναφέρουμε και να μάθει ο κόσμος ποιοι και γιατί αρνούνται να κάνουν υποδομές που θα ωφελήσουν τον κοσμάκη. Δεν πρέπει να μείνουν έτσι αυτά.

----------


## SkyNet

Officially confused!
Στο 1Gbps η Cosmote θα δίνει 5530 & 1200ΑΧ με χρησιδάνειο;

----------


## ASFE

> Officially confused!
> Στο 1Gbps η Cosmote θα δίνει 5530 & 1200ΑΧ με χρησιδάνειο;


Σωστα!

----------


## Iris07

Ναι...

----------


## minas

> Officially confused!
> Στο 1Gbps η Cosmote θα δίνει 5530 & 1200ΑΧ με χρησιδάνειο;


Ναι, όπως στα 200 και πάνω δίνει Speedport Smart.

----------


## AlexT544

Αρχικα πια στην αιτηση λεει τεχνικη υλοποιηση
και με πηραν τηλεφωνο οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος για την εγκατασταση του ρουτερ

----------


## simosabarth

Εδώ vodafone, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα σε ταχύτητα. 
Δεν προχωράει στην τεχνική υλοποίηση απο το mycosmote
Αύριο υποτίθεται είναι το ραντεβού με τεχνικό, και το tracking των ελτα για αύριο η παράδοση επίσης.
Δεν έχουν ακυρώσει ακόμη. Μεγαλώνει το σπασπένς.

----------


## AlexT544

:ROFL:   :ROFL: 
Με πήρε τώρα πίσω αυτή να μου πει ότι έκανε λάθος 
Και θα παραλάβω 22/9 δυο διαφορετικά πακέτα με το repeater και fritzbox

----------


## terism69

Ελπιζω να τα παραλάβεις μαζί και τα 2 πακέτα όχι το1 αύριο και το άλλο μετα από μια εβδομάδα

----------


## AlexT544

αυτό της είπα να μη μου στείλει μόνο το repeater και μου λέει ότι θα είναι δυο διαφορετικά tracking number και ότι θα είναι κι τα δυο και το ρουτερ και το αλλο

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά δεν παρέλαβε κανείς σήμερα το Fritz ??  :Cool: 




> αυτό της είπα να μη μου στείλει μόνο το repeater και μου λέει ότι θα είναι δυο διαφορετικά tracking number και ότι θα είναι κι τα δυο και το ρουτερ και το αλλο


Όπως εγώ που έκανα παραγγελία Τablet & θήκη από το ίδιο κατάστημα και μου τα στείλανε με διαφορετική εταιρία το καθένα..
και μου ήρθε πρώτη η θήκη, και έβριζα.. !!  :Laughing:

----------


## AlexT544

η μονη μου σκέψη είναι μήπως δεν τα έχουν ακόμη 
Και τα φέρουν μέσα στην εβδομάδα

----------


## Iris07

Το Repeater το πήρε κάποιος, μόνο του..

----------


## AlexanderK83

> η μονη μου σκέψη είναι μήπως δεν τα έχουν ακόμη 
> Και τα φέρουν μέσα στην εβδομάδα


Πολύ πιθανό.
Έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό την Πέμπτη και μου είπαν ότι θα έχω παραλάβει
Για να δούμε.
Πάντως και με το Nokia ont το 1gbps είναι απίστευτο

----------


## Wonderland

> Όσοι είναι σε cosmote δίκτυο άλλαξαν άμεσα χωρίς παραλαβή εξοπλισμού πάντως.


Δεν ισχύει. Από Πέμπτη, ακόμη είναι «σε στάδιο καταχώρησης» η παραγγελία.

----------


## fadasma

Το FRITZ!Box 5530 ξέρουμε τι χρειάζεται για τροφοδοσία; (πόσα V και A)
Στη σελίδα τους δεν το αναφέρουν.

----------


## AlexT544

> Δεν ισχύει. Από Πέμπτη, ακόμη είναι «σε στάδιο καταχώρησης» η παραγγελία.


Πάρε τους τηλ!!

----------


## ThReSh

> Το FRITZ!Box 5530 ξέρουμε τι χρειάζεται για τροφοδοσία; (πόσα V και A)
> Στη σελίδα τους δεν το αναφέρουν.


https://en.avm.de/service/knowledge-...the-FRITZ-Box/

12V 2,5A

----------


## terism69

Τελικά ποιο υσχυει

----------


## Iris07

Οι μετασχηματιστές πάντα πρέπει να δίνουν περισσότερο από τις απαιτήσεις της συσκευής..
πιθανόν και στιγμιαία..

Για το 6850 5G π.χ λένε..
_- The average power consumption is 6 watts, and a maximum of 18 watts._

Και ο μετασχηματιστής του που έχω είναι.. 12V - 2.5A - 30W



Επάνω είναι του 7590 ΑΧ και είναι 12V - 3.5A - 42W

_- The average power consumption is 14 - 16 watts, and a maximum of 30 watts._

----------


## fadasma

Οπότε το ups Eaton 3S Mini το καλύπτει και περισσεύει και 0.5A

----------


## AlexT544

Όσοι έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί σε 1000 mbps 
Απο την στιγμή που σας έγραψε η αίτηση σε τεχνική υλοποιηση ποσο καιρο εκανε?

----------


## AlexanderK83

> Όσοι έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί σε 1000 mbps 
> Απο την στιγμή που σας έγραψε η αίτηση σε τεχνική υλοποιηση ποσο καιρο εκανε?


Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει η τεχνική υλοποίηση

----------


## xar1s

προφανώς και θα έχει γίνει μπάχαλο με τις αιτήσεις αναβάθμισης, θα τρέχουν και τα λάθη και οι καθυστερήσεις  μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι

----------


## Brainstorm389

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

Από αύριο σκάβουν και στην οδό του σπιτιού μου.

Μία ερώτηση την οποία έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα αν έχει απαντηθεί. 

Από τη στιγμή που περνάνε οι τεχνικοί το καλώδιο, πόσος καιρός πρέπει να περάσει για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε αίτηση για σύνδεση; 


Προς το παρόν, στο link που ελέγχει περιοχές, ΤΚ κλπ δεν βγάζει κάλυψη.

----------


## xar1s

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
> 
> Από αύριο σκάβουν και στην οδό του σπιτιού μου.
> 
> Μία ερώτηση την οποία έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα αν έχει απαντηθεί. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 μήνες νομίζω..

----------


## despotak

> Προς το παρόν, στο link που ελέγχει περιοχές, ΤΚ κλπ δεν βγάζει κάλυψη.


Σε μένα πέρασε κάνα τρίμηνο. Έργα στο καλοκαίρι του '21, ενεργοποίηση FTTH τέλη Οκτώβρη του '21.

----------


## Painmaker

Εμένα στο εξοχικό από πέρυσι έσκαψαν και ακόμα δεν είναι διαθέσιμο.

----------


## newsbreak

> Όσοι έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί σε 1000 mbps 
> Απο την στιγμή που σας έγραψε η αίτηση σε τεχνική υλοποιηση ποσο καιρο εκανε?


16/09/2022 αίτηση και 19/9 ενεργοποιήθηκε με τον εξοπλισμό που ήδη είχα, το 1gbps χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει το status στο My Cosmote.

----------


## dimyok

To θεμα ειναι και ποσο κοστιζει τελικα γιατι οτες ειναι αυτος χωρις επιδοτηση ειναι πολλα . Και τους παλιους συνδρομητες ποσο τους χρεωνει χωρις επιδοτηση



> Πολύ καλά νέα, όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι η τιμή (44,90) για την 200ρα μέσω vdsl είναι τουλάχιστον γελοία, αν όχι κοροϊδία για τους πελάτες της cosmote. Αναμένουμε λοιπόν πτώση τιμών άμεσα !!


Εδω χρεωνουν ακομα 40 τη vdsl μεχρι 50 και πιο πριν εδινα 33 για την εως 24 με τελικη ταχυτητα 10 .... Mε καμπινα οτε και μονος δεν υπαρχει αλλος στη περιοχη η nova ελεγε κατι γελοια - να σας συνδεσουμε με δορυφορικο internet να σας ερχεται ενας λογαριασμος για εγκεφαλικο   :Laughing:

----------


## sierra

Καλημερα ,
εκανα χθες το πρωι αιτηση για αναβαθμιση απο τα 200 στα 300(λογω χαμηλοτερης χρεωσης μεσω sfbb στην 300αρα).
Μετα απο μιση ωρα απο το αιτημα , εμεινα χωρις internet. Δηλωσα βλαβη και μου απαντησαν οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος στο σπιτι.
Λεω "βρε παιδια , δεν ειμαι σε χαλκο , ειμαι σε οπτικη και δεν αλλαξα τιποτα στο σπιτι , τι να κανει ο τεχνικος?".
Η απαντηση "Διαπιστωθηκε βλαβη στο δικτυο της οπτικης ινας και πρεπει να ερθει".!!
Σατανικη συμπτωση , μολις πηγαν να κανουν την αναβαθμιση , επαθε βλαβη το δικτυο της οπτικης.
Μαλλον καποιος δεν κανει σωστα την δουλεια του οσον αφορα την παραμετροποιηση της νεας ταχυτητας.
Παραλληλα , εξακολουθω να ειμαι 24 ωρες μετα , χωρις internet.
Ετυχε κατι παρομοιο σε καποιον που ζητησε αναβαθμιση ?

----------


## minas

> Καλημερα ,
> εκανα χθες το πρωι αιτηση για αναβαθμιση απο τα 200 στα 300(λογω χαμηλοτερης χρεωσης μεσω sfbb στην 300αρα).
> Μετα απο μιση ωρα απο το αιτημα , εμεινα χωρις internet. Δηλωσα βλαβη και μου απαντησαν οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος στο σπιτι.
> Λεω "βρε παιδια , δεν ειμαι σε χαλκο , ειμαι σε οπτικη και δεν αλλαξα τιποτα στο σπιτι , τι να κανει ο τεχνικος?".
> Η απαντηση "Διαπιστωθηκε βλαβη στο δικτυο της οπτικης ινας και πρεπει να ερθει".!!
> Σατανικη συμπτωση , μολις πηγαν να κανουν την αναβαθμιση , επαθε βλαβη το δικτυο της οπτικης.
> Μαλλον καποιος δεν κανει σωστα την δουλεια του οσον αφορα την παραμετροποιηση της νεας ταχυτητας.
> Παραλληλα , εξακολουθω να ειμαι 24 ωρες μετα , χωρις internet.
> Ετυχε κατι παρομοιο σε καποιον που ζητησε αναβαθμιση ?


Έγινε και σε άλλους, αλλά σε όσες περιπτώσεις γνωρίζω επανήλθε στην προηγούμενη ταχύτητα, σε αναμονή της επίσκεψης τεχνικού και αναβάθμισης.
Θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις να βρεις κάποιον που ξέρει τι του γίνεται, για να μην μείνεις χωρίς δίκτυο...
Πάρε στο τηλέφωνο βλαβών που είναι χωρίς χρέωση.

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι θυμάμαι έτυχαν και σε άλλους κάτι τέτοια..
Ας σου πουν..

Δες και το θέμα εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...E-Fiber-(FTTH)

Αν έχεις κινητό Cosmote ζήτα τους να σου δώσουν δωρεάν Data..
Μπορείς να κάνεις και USB Tethering σε συσκευή.

----------


## ASFE

Νομιζω πιο πολυ ετυχε σε εκεινους που πηγαν στο 1gbps.

----------


## Lnds500

> Καλημερα ,
> εκανα χθες το πρωι αιτηση για αναβαθμιση απο τα 200 στα 300(λογω χαμηλοτερης χρεωσης μεσω sfbb στην 300αρα).
> Μετα απο μιση ωρα απο το αιτημα , εμεινα χωρις internet. Δηλωσα βλαβη και μου απαντησαν οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος στο σπιτι.
> Λεω "βρε παιδια , δεν ειμαι σε χαλκο , ειμαι σε οπτικη και δεν αλλαξα τιποτα στο σπιτι , τι να κανει ο τεχνικος?".
> Η απαντηση "Διαπιστωθηκε βλαβη στο δικτυο της οπτικης ινας και πρεπει να ερθει".!!
> Σατανικη συμπτωση , μολις πηγαν να κανουν την αναβαθμιση , επαθε βλαβη το δικτυο της οπτικης.
> Μαλλον καποιος δεν κανει σωστα την δουλεια του οσον αφορα την παραμετροποιηση της νεας ταχυτητας.
> Παραλληλα , εξακολουθω να ειμαι 24 ωρες μετα , χωρις internet.
> Ετυχε κατι παρομοιο σε καποιον που ζητησε αναβαθμιση ?


Το ίδιο έγινε και σε εμένα, από την κυριακή είμαι χωρίς ίντερνετ και μου είπαν ότι λογικά αύριο θα φτιάξει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Απ' ότι θυμάμαι έτυχαν και σε άλλους κάτι τέτοια..
> Ας σου πουν..
> .



Αυτοί λέγονται ανυπόμονοι (κ@υλιάρηδες)
Θα τους τύχουν κι άλλα στη ζωή τους
Υπομονή...

----------


## sierra

> Έγινε και σε άλλους, αλλά σε όσες περιπτώσεις γνωρίζω επανήλθε στην προηγούμενη ταχύτητα, σε αναμονή της επίσκεψης τεχνικού και αναβάθμισης.
> Θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις να βρεις κάποιον που ξέρει τι του γίνεται, για να μην μείνεις χωρίς δίκτυο...
> Πάρε στο τηλέφωνο βλαβών που είναι χωρίς χρέωση.


Αναβοσβηνει συνεχεια το PON και δεν στρωνει με τις επανεκινησεις. Την απαντηση που αναφερω μου την εδωσαν απο το 13788 το οποιο εχω πρηξει στα τηλεφωνα. Μου εδωσαν data στο κινητο αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι λυση γιατι δεν δουλευει τιποτα στο σπιτι. Μονο για το WFH κανοντας hotspot το κινητο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ίδιο έγινε και σε εμένα, από την κυριακή είμαι χωρίς ίντερνετ και μου είπαν ότι λογικά αύριο θα φτιάξει.


Δηλωσες Βλαβη ?
Σου ειπαν και σενα οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος (να κανει τι ?? απο το σπιτι ?).

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτοί λέγονται ανυπόμονοι (κ@υλιάρηδες)
> Θα τους τύχουν κι άλλα στη ζωή τους
> Υπομονή...


The early bird catches the worm. :-)

----------


## Lnds500

> Δηλωσες Βλαβη ?
> Σου ειπαν και σενα οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος (να κανει τι ?? απο το σπιτι ?).


Ναι, το δηλωσα μεσω chat. Στις βλαβες που επαιρνα μου ελεγε οτι γινεται αναβαθμιση και εκλεινε αυτοματα, δεν μπορεσα να βρω καποιον εκπροσωπο. 

Δεν μου ειπαν κατι για τεχνικο.

----------


## pelopas1

φιλε μου

μπορεις να μου δειξεις το λινκ που ελεγχει τις περιοχες για συνδεσεις 1gbps?

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ..

https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res

----------


## SPIROS1979

Κανοντας αιτηση για 1000 αρα , η τηλεφωνια θα ειναι η ιδια με το προγραμμα δηλαδη απεριοριστες κλησεις αστικες υπεραστικες κινητα καποιες ωρες και ισως καποιες διεθνες κλησεις δωρεαν ; . Οσο γινεται 1000 αρα η γραμμη εχεις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνια ; .

----------


## Iris07

Ισχύουν ότι λένε τα πινακάκια..
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...-internet.html

Τα διεθνή έχουν φύγει απ' ότι ξέρω..

----------


## AlexM123

Έχουμε κάποιο νέο απο όσους είναι σε περιοχή vodafone και εκαναν αίτηση για αναβάθμιση στην cosmote για τις νέες ταχύτητες;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ισχύουν ότι λένε τα πινακάκια..
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...-internet.html
> 
> Τα διεθνή έχουν φύγει απ' ότι ξέρω..


Και γιατί όχι αυτά ?



Εκλεισε φίλη Αύγουστο 50άρα ftth στα 27,90
Αν η 100άρα είναι 41,90 έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά
Αν είναι 32,90 ΟΚ

----------


## simosabarth

> Έχουμε κάποιο νέο απο όσους είναι σε περιοχή vodafone και εκαναν αίτηση για αναβάθμιση στην cosmote για τις νέες ταχύτητες;


Τίποτα. Υποτίθεται σήμερα είχα ραντεβού 10-13:00 με τεχνικό, δεν είχα ούτε αναπάντητη από κανέναν.

----------


## Picanha

Εμένα η Vodafone έσκαψε 28 Μαρτίου 2022 και ακόμα δεν έχω (έχουν περάσσει σχεδόν 6 μήνες)

----------


## sierra

> Καλημερα ,
> εκανα χθες το πρωι αιτηση για αναβαθμιση απο τα 200 στα 300(λογω χαμηλοτερης χρεωσης μεσω sfbb στην 300αρα).
> Μετα απο μιση ωρα απο το αιτημα , εμεινα χωρις internet. Δηλωσα βλαβη και μου απαντησαν οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος στο σπιτι.
> Λεω "βρε παιδια , δεν ειμαι σε χαλκο , ειμαι σε οπτικη και δεν αλλαξα τιποτα στο σπιτι , τι να κανει ο τεχνικος?".
> Η απαντηση "Διαπιστωθηκε βλαβη στο δικτυο της οπτικης ινας και πρεπει να ερθει".!!
> Σατανικη συμπτωση , μολις πηγαν να κανουν την αναβαθμιση , επαθε βλαβη το δικτυο της οπτικης.
> Μαλλον καποιος δεν κανει σωστα την δουλεια του οσον αφορα την παραμετροποιηση της νεας ταχυτητας.
> Παραλληλα , εξακολουθω να ειμαι 24 ωρες μετα , χωρις internet.
> Ετυχε κατι παρομοιο σε καποιον που ζητησε αναβαθμιση ?


Πριν απο λιγο ηρθε ενα ευγενεστατο παληκαρι απο τον ΟΤΕ και δινοντας στα κεντρικα το serial του ΟΝΤ με αναβαθμισαν κατευθειαν στα 300 και ολα δουλευουν αψογα.!!
Αναρωτιεμαι, αυτο δεν θα μπορουσε να ειχε γινει συστημικά και απομακρυσμένα ετσι ωστε να μην ειχα μεινει χωρις internet ?

----------


## Picanha

> Εμένα στο εξοχικό από πέρυσι έσκαψαν και ακόμα δεν είναι διαθέσιμο.


28 Μαρτίου 2022 (έσκαψαν, και έφυγαν την ίδια μέρα δεν τους έχω ξαναδεί μόνο κάτι κορδέλες στην Ευφράνορος). Σε 2 εβδομάδες κλείνει το εξάμηνο και ο ήλιος ακόμα να φανεί. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241104 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241105 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241106 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241107

Την μία έχω την Cosmote που αντί να κάνει ακριβώς ότι λέει ο νόμος χωρίς ταλαντεύσεις και περιττή επικοινωνία/συνδιαλαγή με τον διαχειριστή μου κάνει κορδελάκια. Την άλλη έχω την Vodafone.........
Τουλάχιστον τα παιδιά ήταν τίμια μου είπαν θα πάρει τουλάχιστον 6 μήνες (σε 8 μέρες κλείνουμε το εξάμηνο).Έχει μπει και τόσο καιρό ο Τ.Κ στο sfbb (την ίδια εβδομάδα 28 Μαρτίου-1 Απριλίου). Λέτε να προλάβω το κουπόνι εδώ; Μήπως να περιμένω για το gigabit voucher;

Λετε να περιμένω και άλλους 6 μήνες; 

Μάλλον η ΕΕΤΤ είναι άβουλο και παθητικό φερέφωνο τον παρόχων.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241303 

*Η κοινοποίηση στον Διαχειριστή βεβαιώνεται με την υπογραφή του....*

Άρα μάλλον και η καταγγελία και η υπαναχώρηση θα βεβαιώνονται με την υπογραφή του αντισυμβαλλομένου ακόμα και οι επιδόσεις ή οι κοινοποιήσεις σε μια Δίκη θα βεβαιώνονται με την υπογραφή του αντιδίκου αλλιώς "μπορεί να επικαλεστεί ότι δεν έχει λάβει ενημέρωση περί της καταγγελίας, υπαναχώρησης ή επίδοσης/κοινοποίησης". Συνέπεια κανείς δεν μπορεί να απολυθεί, τίποτα δεν μπορεί να ξενοικιαστεί, κανείς δεν μπορεί να επιστρέψει το προϊόν πίσω και άλλα πολλά.


Καλά ο Πάροχος προβάλει αλυσιτελείς αιτιάσεις και νόμω αβάσιμους ισχυρισμούς. Η ΕΕΤΤ τι κάνει, απλώς το φερέφωνο (και μάλιστα με πάνω από 10 μέρες καθυστέρηση);[

----------


## fadasma

Ρε παιδιά το PPPoE είναι απαραίτητο; Καμια ιδέα γιατί το κρατάνε;

----------


## SfH

Είναι αρκετά βολικό για να αναγνωρίσεις τον κάθε συνδρομητή όταν το access κομμάτι δεν ανήκει σε εσένα.

----------


## fasdf

Υπάρχει κανεις που να καταφερε να βαλει triple play με τις νεες ταχυτητες?

----------


## SkyNet

> Υπάρχει κανεις που να καταφερε να βαλει triple play με τις νεες ταχυτητες?


Δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα τα αντίστοιχα πακέτα.

----------


## fadasma

> Είναι αρκετά βολικό για να αναγνωρίσεις τον κάθε συνδρομητή όταν το access κομμάτι δεν ανήκει σε εσένα.


Μα έχεις τη MAC address του ONT του. Ξέρεις και σε ποια πόρτα είναι συνδεδεμένος.

----------


## deniSun

> Ρε παιδιά το PPPoE είναι απαραίτητο; Καμια ιδέα γιατί το κρατάνε;


Στο εξωτερικό δεν το συνηθίζουν.

----------


## simosabarth

> Ρε παιδιά το PPPoE είναι απαραίτητο; Καμια ιδέα γιατί το κρατάνε;


Μια χαρά είμαστε κάνουμε πολλαπλές κλήσεις  :Razz:

----------


## SfH

> Μα έχεις τη MAC address του ONT του. Ξέρεις και σε ποια πόρτα είναι συνδεδεμένος.


Δεν είναι κάτι που μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς εύκολα καθώς μπορεί να το πειράξει τρίτος. Συνήθως εμπιστεύεσαι ή κάποιο πεδίο που εισάγει ο εξοπλισμός στο access ( π.χ. NAS ID, subscriber ID, κτλ ) στην περίπτωση που σου ανήκει, ή τα ppp credentials. Στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων που έχουμε IPoE αντί για PPPoE σε broadband, έχουμε πάντα και ιδιόκτητο access κομμάτι. Εδώ επειδή οι υπηρεσίες των μεγάλων έχουν φτιαχτεί από την αρχή με τη λογική του wholesale, είναι λογικό που έχουν PPPoE ούτως ώστε η λύση να μην είναι διαφορετική ανάλογα με το ποιος έχει το access δίκτυο σε κάθε περίπτωση

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν είναι κάτι που μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς εύκολα καθώς μπορεί να το πειράξει τρίτος. Συνήθως εμπιστεύεσαι ή κάποιο πεδίο που εισάγει ο εξοπλισμός στο access ( π.χ. NAS ID, subscriber ID, κτλ ) στην περίπτωση που σου ανήκει, ή τα ppp credentials. Στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων που έχουμε IPoE αντί για PPPoE σε broadband, έχουμε πάντα και ιδιόκτητο access κομμάτι. Εδώ επειδή οι υπηρεσίες των μεγάλων έχουν φτιαχτεί από την αρχή με τη λογική του wholesale, είναι λογικό που έχουν PPPoE ούτως ώστε η λύση να μην είναι διαφορετική ανάλογα με το ποιος έχει το access δίκτυο σε κάθε περίπτωση


Το sn πάντως δυσκολεύτηκαν πολύ στην Ισπανία για να το αλλάξουν.

----------


## TearDrop

> Έχουμε κάποιο νέο απο όσους είναι σε περιοχή vodafone και εκαναν αίτηση για αναβάθμιση στην cosmote για τις νέες ταχύτητες;


Δεν παίζει ακόμα. Απο τον επόμενο μήνα λογικά.

----------


## trod

> Έχουμε κάποιο νέο απο όσους είναι σε περιοχή vodafone και εκαναν αίτηση για αναβάθμιση στην cosmote για τις νέες ταχύτητες;


Επειδη και εγω περιμενω, το πιο λογικο ειναι οτι θα ειναι διαθεσιμο σε εμας (Cosmote) οταν ανακοινωσει η Vodafone τα δικα της πακετα 1Gbit. Ειναι "κολπα" της Vodafone αυτα.

----------


## L.S.K.

Έκανα αίτηση στις 17/9 για μετάβαση από τα 200 στα 300 Mbps σε κατάστημα Γερμανός. Κατά την αίτηση ρώτησα αν υπάρχει η δυνανότητα για τα νέα πακέτα, γιατί στο site βγάζει μέχρι 200. Μου έδειξε την οθόνη ο υπάλληλος που έλεγε δυνατότητα έως και 1000Mbps. 
Από τότε η αίτηση είναι κολλημένη  "Σε επεξεργασία" ....
Γιατί έχω πρόσβαση στο WCRM της Vodafone αλλα και της Wind , ακόμα έχουν μέχρι τα 200Mbps για επινοικίαση δικτύου.

----------


## manosdoc

Σε περιοχή που δεν έχω οπτική, μου δίνανε της εξής επιλογές:
Double play 50 L (απεριόριστα σταθερά 2 ώρες κινητά) 24.9 euro
Double play 50 XL (απεριόριστα σταθερά + 500λεπτά κινητά) 27.9 euro Μαζί με COSMOTE TV entry pack 32 euro.
"FIBER" 100 XL 32.9 euro με COSMOTE TV entry pack 37 euro.

----------


## simosabarth

> Έκανα αίτηση στις 17/9 για μετάβαση από τα 200 στα 300 Mbps σε κατάστημα Γερμανός. Κατά την αίτηση ρώτησα αν υπάρχει η δυνανότητα για τα νέα πακέτα, γιατί στο site βγάζει μέχρι 200. Μου έδειξε την οθόνη ο υπάλληλος που έλεγε δυνατότητα έως και 1000Mbps. 
> Από τότε η αίτηση είναι κολλημένη  "Σε επεξεργασία" ....
> Γιατί έχω πρόσβαση στο WCRM της Vodafone αλλα και της Wind , ακόμα έχουν μέχρι τα 200Mbps για επινοικίαση δικτύου.


15/9 έκανα και εγώ αλλαγή συμβολαίου και έβγαζε έως 1000. Σήμερα που πήρα 13888 μου είπε πως δεν έχω πάνω απο 200. Δεν ακύρωσε την αίτηση, είναι διαδικασία λέει να πρέπει να επιστραφεί ο εξοπλισμός κλπ και να περιμένουμε 2 εργάσιμες για έλεγχο γιατί φαίνεται κανονική η πορεία της αίτησης ακόμη. 

Δε με νοιάζει η ταχύτητα αλλά με νευριάζει η ανοργανωσιά.

----------


## CarbonFibre

Σορρυ για το off topic αλλά την τιμή για FTTC 200Μbps γιατί την κρατάνε ακόμα τόσο ψηλά τα τρελά αγόρια της Cosmote;

----------


## djstamatis

Επειδή είναι από καμπίνα φίλε μου

- - - Updated - - -

Χωρίς κουπονι

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά πρέπει να πέσει και άλλο η 200 VDSL..
έχει μεγάλη διαφορά από την 100άρα..

Τώρα θέλουμε επιδότηση και εμείς!  :Cool:

----------


## ThReSh

Κάτω από 40 θα έπρεπε να είναι και στους 3 παρόχους, αλλά δεν τους νοιάζει, σιγά την ζήτηση.

----------


## djstamatis

Για να πέσει η τιμή φίλε μου πρέπει να μας δώσουν κουπόνι.οποτε δεν Θα πέσει γιατί όλοι πλέων πάμε για FTTH.ολες η εταιρίες αυτό πολεμάνε να κανουνε

----------


## Iris07

Μετά δεν θα ξέρουν τι να κάνουν τις VDSL και τον εξοπλισμό τους!  :Cool:

----------


## CarbonFibre

Αρχική τιμή χωρίς έκπτωση 200αρα από FTTC 67€ , 300αρα FTTH 45€ χωρίς κουπόνι. Λογικό;

----------


## koukaki

> Σορρυ για το off topic αλλά την τιμή για FTTC 200Μbps γιατί την κρατάνε ακόμα τόσο ψηλά τα τρελά αγόρια της Cosmote;


Επειδη η καμπινα VDSL καιει ρευμα... και το ρευμα ειναι ακριβο πλεον....  :Razz:

----------


## Jaisonas

> Σορρυ για το off topic αλλά την τιμή για FTTC 200Μbps γιατί την κρατάνε ακόμα τόσο ψηλά τα τρελά αγόρια της Cosmote;


Τι να πούμε και εμείς που η περιοχή έχει μόνο adsl και για 100 και πάνω fiber. Και τα τρελά αγόρια δεν κάνουν καμιά καλύτερη τιμή στο ftth αφού δεν έχει vdsl η περιοχή

----------


## koukaki

> Τι να πούμε και εμείς που η περιοχή έχει μόνο adsl και για 100 και πάνω fiber. Και τα τρελά αγόρια δεν κάνουν καμιά καλύτερη τιμή στο ftth αφού δεν έχει vdsl η περιοχή


Με τον πονο μας παιζεις...?
Εμεις με ADSL/VDSL απο αστικο κεντρο τι να πουμε ?
Πληρωνουμε και 60€ για να εχουμε ταχυτητα αλλα δεν μας την δινουμε

ΥΓ.Ετσι και αλλιως το VDSL σε λιγα χρονια θα καταργηθει...

----------


## Penguin

> Για να πέσει η τιμή φίλε μου πρέπει να μας δώσουν κουπόνι.οποτε δεν Θα πέσει γιατί όλοι πλέων πάμε για FTTH.ολες η εταιρίες αυτό πολεμάνε να κανουνε


Κάτι προγράμματα VDSL 200 με λιγότερες παρόχες (οχι απεριόριστα κινητά κλπ) που έλεγαν οτι ΘΑ βγουν κάποτε χάθηκαν στο δρόμο; Γιατί πράγματι είναι πανάκριβα τα 200αρια και όταν τελειώσει ο διπλασιασμός εγώ (και πολλοί άλλοι φαντάζομαι) θα ξαναγυρίσουμε στα 100.

Η πλάκα είναι οτι πριν πολλά χρόνια (σχεδόν 20 πλέον) που είχα ρωτήσει για ADSL μου είχαν πει οτι δεν γίνεται στην περιοχή μου γιατί έχουν οπτικό δίκτυο. Οπτικές στα ΚΑΦΑΟ; Δεν ξέρω τι εννοούσαν αλλά δεν μπορούσαν να δώουν. Περίμενα 2 χρόνια για να βάλω. Παρόλο που τότε είχε οπτικές (σε κάποιο κομμάτι) τώρα, 20 χρόνια μετά, FTTH δεν έχει.  :ROFL:

----------


## Lnds500

4η μέρα χωρίς ιντερνετ και δεν ξέρουν πότε θα ληθεί. "Τυχαία" την ώρα που μιλούσα στο chat μου ήρθε μήνυμα ότι "το τεχνικό θέμα καταχωρήθηκε". Δεν κατάλαβα αν είναι σημερινή η καταχώριση ή από τη Δευτέρα που μίλησα μαζί τους.

----------


## AlexanderK83

> 4η μέρα χωρίς ιντερνετ και δεν ξέρουν πότε θα ληθεί. "Τυχαία" την ώρα που μιλούσα στο chat μου ήρθε μήνυμα ότι "το τεχνικό θέμα καταχωρήθηκε". Δεν κατάλαβα αν είναι σημερινή η καταχώριση ή από τη Δευτέρα που μίλησα μαζί τους.


έκανες αίτηση για αναβάθμιση;

----------


## Lnds500

> έκανες αίτηση για αναβάθμιση;


Ναι, την Παρασκευή από 200 ftth σε 300 ftth.

----------


## AlexanderK83

> Ναι, την Παρασκευή από 200 ftth σε 300 ftth.


πάρε τους τηλέφωνο. μην περιμένεις από το chat

----------


## redshift

Πάνω που κάναμε κατς απ στην επαρχια με τις 50αρες, τώρα μου πήγατε στα 1000, θα σας βλέπω με το κυάλι παλι, εποχές που είχα dialup 19200bps και εσείς μοστράρατε τα 512kbps. Ας είναι...

----------


## Kerato

> Πάνω που κάναμε κατς απ στην επαρχια με τις 50αρες, τώρα μου πήγατε στα 1000, θα σας βλέπω με το κυάλι παλι, εποχές που είχα dialup 19200bps και εσείς μοστράρατε τα 512kbps. Ας είναι...


Ποια 50. Στα 10 είμαστε ακόμα. Μακάρι να ήμασταν στα 50.

----------


## KgEO

> Ποια 50. Στα 10 είμαστε ακόμα. Μακάρι να ήμασταν στα 50.


Εγω ειμαι στα 10 στην Αθηνα ΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧΑΑΧΧΑΧΑ

----------


## tsoutsanis

Καλημέρα. Ταύρος σχεδόν Πειραιώς και Χαμοστέρνας. Αίτηση μετατροπής από 100Mbps Cosmote (από καμπίνα WIND) σε 500Mbps στις 19/09 και άλλαξε σήμερα το πρωί. Όλα παίζουν μια χαρά.

----------


## CarbonFibre

Δεν αντέχω!!! Θα μετακομίσω κάπου με οπτική!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gkas1973

> Καλημέρα. Ταύρος σχεδόν Πειραιώς και Χαμοστέρνας. Αίτηση μετατροπής από 100Mbps Cosmote (από καμπίνα WIND) σε 500Mbps στις 19/09 και άλλαξε σήμερα το πρωί. Όλα παίζουν μια χαρά.


Εκανες αίτηση τηλεφωνικά?

----------


## tsoutsanis

ναι στο 13888 και μου έστειλαν στο κινητό την αποδοχή της αίτησης. Αποδέχθηκα και ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία

Πληροφορίες προγράμματος
COSMOTE Fiber 500 Unlimited
Απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά
Access Ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση
Τύπος σύνδεσης: PSTN

Ημερομηνία έναρξης: 22/09/2022
Ημερομηνία λήξης: 22/09/2024

----------


## emskan

:Offtopic: Αν και το fritz μου δείχνει πως μπορώ να πάω σε 100άρα, στο site της cosmote έχει διαθεσιμότητα έως 50. Αν τους το ζητήσω τηλεφωνικά λέτε να με βάλουν σε 100άρα;  :Offtopic:

----------


## tsoutsanis

Δεν χάνεις κάτι κάνε μια κρούση. Πολλές φορές η διαθεσιμότητα των πακέτων διαφέρει από την πραγματικότητα

----------


## ASFE

Σε λαθος θεμα ρωτας. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## spyhap

> Αν και το fritz μου δείχνει πως μπορώ να πάω σε 100άρα, στο site της cosmote έχει διαθεσιμότητα έως 50. Αν τους το ζητήσω τηλεφωνικά λέτε να με βάλουν σε 100άρα; 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241462


Σε αυτο παιζει ρολο πρωτα τι σου λεει το site της Cosmote γιατι υπολογιζουν διαθεσιμοτητα σε πορτες. Πχ εμενα που ειχα 30άρα Vodafone μου εδειχνε ο router οτι μπορω να εχω max 55 αλλα στο κεντο της περιοχης μου η Vodafone ειχε πλεον διαθεσιμοτητα μονο για ADSL 24

----------


## minas

Ας μείνουμε στο θέμα, που είναι τα νέα πακέτα FTTH της Cosmote...

----------


## nikgr

ειχε άλλος πρόβλημα πολυημερης διακοπής κατά τη μετατροπή?
Μου κάνει εντύπωση να μη μπορούν να το κάνουν απο τα κεντρικά και να πρέπει να περιμένεις τον τεχνικό χωρις τηλέφωνο για κάποιες μέρες.
Αλλάζουν κάτι στη διασύνδεση?
Μήπως το προβλημα εστιάζεται στην αλλαγή απο triple σε double play?

----------


## Penguin

> ειχε άλλος πρόβλημα πολυημερης διακοπής κατά τη μετατροπή?
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση να μη μπορούν να το κάνουν απο τα κεντρικά και να πρέπει να περιμένεις τον τεχνικό χωρις τηλέφωνο για κάποιες μέρες.
> Αλλάζουν κάτι στη διασύνδεση?
> Μήπως το προβλημα εστιάζεται στην αλλαγή απο triple σε double play?


Δεν είναι τόσο ασυνήθιστα αυτά τα προβλήματα. Όταν είχα βάλει VDSL είχα μείνει αρκετό καιρό (2 βδομάδες αν θυμάμαι καλά) χωρίς τηλέφωνο (PSTN τότε). Internet είχα αλλά το τηλέφωνο τους πήρε μέρες.

----------


## nnn

> Σε περιοχή που δεν έχω οπτική, μου δίνανε της εξής επιλογές:
> Double play 50 L (απεριόριστα σταθερά 2 ώρες κινητά) 24.9 euro
> Double play 50 XL (απεριόριστα σταθερά + 500λεπτά κινητά) 27.9 euro Μαζί με COSMOTE TV entry pack 32 euro.
> "FIBER" 100 XL 32.9 euro με COSMOTE TV entry pack 37 euro.


Αν είσαι κοντά στην καμπίνα το 100άρι. Πλέον είναι το minimum, ότι μικρότερο απλά δεν παλεύεται.

----------


## manosdoc

> Αν είσαι κοντά στην καμπίνα το 100άρι. Πλέον είναι το minimum, ότι μικρότερο απλά δεν παλεύεται.


Αυτό θα πάρω μαζί με TV entry 32

----------


## ASFE

Φίλος περίμενε σήμερα εξοπλισμό. Τελικά του ήρθε το ΣΜΑΡΤ. Πήρε τηλ να μάθει γιατί δεν ήρθε το 5530...
Μη διαθεσιμότητα του είπαν. Αναμένουν νέα φουρνιά στο μέλλον

----------


## AlexanderK83

> Φίλος περίμενε σήμερα εξοπλισμό. Τελικά του ήρθε το ΣΜΑΡΤ. Πήρε τηλ να μάθει γιατί δεν ήρθε το 5530...
> Μη διαθεσιμότητα του είπαν. Αναμένουν νέα φουρνιά στο μέλλον


1gbps?

----------


## simosabarth

> Φίλος περίμενε σήμερα εξοπλισμό. Τελικά του ήρθε το ΣΜΑΡΤ. Πήρε τηλ να μάθει γιατί δεν ήρθε το 5530...
> Μη διαθεσιμότητα του είπαν. Αναμένουν νέα φουρνιά στο μέλλον


Θα του στείλουν το δικό μου που μου το έδωσαν χωρίς καν η vodafone να έχει Giga στο 0.2Gigafiber δίκτυο της.

Λογικά αύριο ακυρώσουν την αίτηση μου είπε στο τηλ και θα το πάρουν πίσω. Βασικά χαμπάρι δεν έχουν αλλά οκ.

----------


## ASFE

Ναι. 1gbps .Ξενέρωσε στη θέα του πακετου

----------


## Iris07

Τζίφος η Voda.. :-|

----------


## Wonderland

Υπάρχει προφανώς πρόβλημα ανοργανωσιάς. Πέρασε η πρώτη εβδομάδα και ακόμη περιμένω αναβάθμιση (από οπτική ίνα σε οπτική ίνα, όχι 1Gbps), χωρίς να χρειάζεται αλλαγή εξοπλισμού ή κάτι άλλο. Παίρνοντας 2-3 τηλέφωνα, ανακάλυψα ότι παλεύουν να μου στείλουν ακόμη ένα Speedport Smart και ότι η όλη διαδικασία μπορεί να πάρει ως 12 εργάσιμες.

Κάθε φορά που παίρνω τηλέφωνο λέγοντας ότι δεν χρειάζομαι δεύτερο Smart, νομίζω ότι μάλλον καθυστερώ περαιτέρω τη διαδικασία  :Razz: .

(και κάτι μου λέει ότι θα λάβω δεύτερο σετ Smart + Nokia ούτως ή άλλως)

----------


## Iris07

Είσαι σε περιοχή με καμπίνες OTE ?

----------


## Wonderland

> Είσαι σε περιοχή με καμπίνες OTE ?


Ναι (αν εννοείς εμένα).

----------


## simosabarth

> Ναι (αν εννοείς εμένα).


Γιατί δεν σε έχουν αναβαθμίσει ακόμα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μερικούς τους αλλάζουν κατευθείαν και άλλους όχι.




> Τζίφος η Voda.. :-|



Μέχρι και wind είδα 500ρι σήμερα σε cosmote.

----------


## AlexT544

> Γιατί δεν σε έχουν αναβαθμίσει ακόμα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μερικούς τους αλλάζουν κατευθείαν και άλλους όχι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μέχρι και wind είδα 500ρι σήμερα σε cosmote.


1000 παρακαλω

- - - Updated - - -

Άλλο που στο σαιτ λεει 500

----------


## Wonderland

> Γιατί δεν σε έχουν αναβαθμίσει ακόμα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μερικούς τους αλλάζουν κατευθείαν και άλλους όχι.


Δεν ξέρω και δεν μου έχουν πει. Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο κάποιες εγκαταστάσεις οπτικών ινών να είναι πιο 'ευαίσθητες' από άλλες, και να θέλουν επιπλέον έλεγχο και έγκριση πριν ανεβάσουν ταχύτητες;

Ή αυτό, ή γραφειοκρατική καθυστέρηση. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.

----------


## AlexT544

Μπας και έχουν κάνει καμια πατατα και αυτός που εκανε την αίτηση έγραψε για αλλαγή εξοπλισμου??

----------


## Fafiris

Το 5530 σου συνδεθηκε???

----------


## Wonderland

> Μπας και έχουν κάνει καμια πατατα και αυτός που εκανε την αίτηση έγραψε για αλλαγή εξοπλισμου??


Στο συμβόλαιο του νέου προγράμματος (που έστειλαν σχεδόν αμέσως) πράγματι αναφέρει αποστολή του Smart με courier. Ίσως λοιπόν περιμένουν να λάβω το Smart (που ήδη έχω) πριν αναβαθμίσουν.  :Thinking:

----------


## AlexT544

> Το 5530 σου συνδεθηκε???


Σε εμένα αναφέρετε
Αν ναι, όχι περιμένω να με καλέσουν για να έρθει τεχνικός 
Αυτή την στιγμή το δουλεύω ως ρουτερ και συνδέεται πάνω στο ONT HUAWEI

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο συμβόλαιο του νέου προγράμματος (που έστειλαν σχεδόν αμέσως) πράγματι αναφέρει αποστολή του Smart με courier. Ίσως λοιπόν περιμένουν να λάβω το Smart (που ήδη έχω) πριν αναβαθμίσουν.


Αν το δήλωνε ότι ήδη είχες τους απαραίτητους εξοπλισμούς  θα λεγε 
ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗ Τ.Ε ΑΠΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ 
Άρα μάλλον αυτός που έκανε την αίτηση τα μπέρδεψε λίγο

----------


## trod

Για την Vodafone γνωριζουμε ποτε θα ανακοινωσει τις νεες ταχυτητες στο δικτυο της μπας και ανοιξει και στις περιοχες που νοικιαζει η Cosmote καμπινες της;

Δηλαδη βαλαμε οπτικη για να μπορουμε να κανουμε αναβαθμιση ευκολα και ενω ειμαι Cosmote μας εχει δεσμιους η Vodafone επειδη απλα δεν θελει να ανοιξει το 1Gbps ακομα στις δικες της καμπινες.

----------


## simosabarth

> Για την Vodafone γνωριζουμε ποτε θα ανακοινωσει τις νεες ταχυτητες στο δικτυο της μπας και ανοιξει και στις περιοχες που νοικιαζει η Cosmote καμπινες της;
> 
> Δηλαδη βαλαμε οπτικη για να μπορουμε να κανουμε αναβαθμιση ευκολα και ενω ειμαι Cosmote μας εχει δεσμιους η Vodafone επειδη απλα δεν θελει να ανοιξει το 1Gbps ακομα στις δικες της καμπινες.


Συγνώμη κύριε αλλά δεν είναι προτεραιότητα το 1Gbps στο 0.2GigaFiber network.

Πηγή: o ceo της voda.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Η Vodafone κάνει αυτό που ξέρει καλύτερα, συνεχίζει να ρεζιλεύεται, να τσιγκουνέυεται, και να υποτιμά τον καταναλωτή και τους πελάτης της...

----------


## YAziDis

που'σαι ρε guzel να μας πεις για το giga fiber καλυτερότερο δίκτυο της Ελλάδας...! Οι άλλοι ανακοινώσανε gbps, συγχωνεύσεις γίνανε, και ακόμη η vodafone έχει μείνει στα ίδια.. εκτός και αν όταν έλεγε πως κάτι μεγάλο έρχεται, να εννοούσε απλά τη συνεργασία με τη Disney........

----------


## nikgr

Mε πήραν τηλέφωνο απο την cosmote θεσσαλίας να μου προτείνουν αν θέλω δωρεάν αναβάθμιση της 200αρας σε 300αρας.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα αλλάξει κάτι στη διάρκεια του συμβολαίου ή απλά θα γίνει απλά δωρεάν μετατροπή όπως λένε.
Περιμένω να με καλέσουν απο τα κεντρικά για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε.
Πάντως με τις τρέχουσες τιμές το ποσο που πληρώνω με επιδότηση στα 44euro για 200αρα αντιστοιχεί σε σημερινή 500αρα. Η σημερινη 300αρα ειναι φθηνότερη απ' αυτα που πληρώνω με το παλαιο συμβόλαιο.

Ως φαίνεται τη 200αρα την κατήργησαν και θελουν να βγάλουν και τους παλιους απ' το profile

----------


## Kostinos

Πίεστους για 500άρα κι ζητά να σου στείλουν στο email τήν πρόταση, σου λένε για την 300 άρα για να δουν αν θα τσιμπήσεις....

----------


## Penguin

Καλύτερα να καταργήσουν τις 200αρες για να είναι και πιο ξεκάθαρο τι είναι VDSL και τι FTTH.




> Πίεστους για 500άρα κι ζητά να σου στείλουν στο email τήν πρόταση, σου λένε για την 300 άρα για να δουν αν θα τσιμπήσεις....


Τι πάει να πει να "τσιμπήσει"; Τζάμπα ταχύτητα του δίνουν. Αν δεν θέλει θα τον αφήσουν στα 200. Εκτός αν με την αναβάθμιση έρχεται καινούργια δέσμευση. Αν είναι έτσι τότε δε συμφέρει σε αυτή την τιμή που έχει ήδη.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλύτερα να καταργήσουν τις 200αρες για να είναι και πιο ξεκάθαρο τι είναι VDSL και τι FTTH.


Με αυτή την έννοια πρέπει να καταργήσουν και τις 100άρες.

----------


## nikgr

δωρεαν αναβαθμιση μου ειπαν είναι για το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου, χωρις νέα 2ετή δέσμευση. Απλά απ' τα 200 με πάνε δωρεαν και χωρις δέσμευση στα 300mbps με την παλια τιμη και ισχύει κανονικά το triple play που είχα.
Οποτε βγάλουν και πακέτα 500mbps triple play μπορώ να το αναβαθμίσω με δικο μου αίτημα αλλα θα ισχύει νέα 2ετής δέσμευση και φυσικά επιδότηση μόνο για το 6μηνο που μου απομένει.
Δεχθηκα, καλό ακουγεται.

----------


## ThReSh

> Καλύτερα να καταργήσουν τις 200αρες για να είναι και πιο ξεκάθαρο τι είναι VDSL και τι FTTH.


Δεν υπάρχει πλέον στην σελίδα της Cosmote 200αρι πακέτο μέσω FTTH  

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...-internet.html

- - - Updated - - -




> Με αυτή την έννοια πρέπει να καταργήσουν και τις 100άρες.


Όταν σταματήσει το SFBB και πάει πίσω στα 36.9 η 100 Unlimited ή στα 32.9 η 100XL, ενώ η 300αρα θα έχει 31.9 ή και λιγότερο μιας και είναι 16 ευρώ/μήνα αντί για 13/μηνα το Giga Voucher, τι νομίζεις ότι θα γίνει? Ή θα ρίξουν την τιμή ή θα καταργήσουν το πακέτο.

----------


## minas

> Με αυτή την έννοια πρέπει να καταργήσουν και τις 100άρες.


Εμπορικά μπορεί να μην βγάζει νόημα, αλλά βγάζει τεχνικά. Υπάρχουν ακόμα DSLAMs χωρίς 35b, οπότε 50 και 100 θα συνεχίσουν να μας κάνουν παρέα για αρκετό καιρό.
Τουλάχιστον εάν φύγει η 200άρα από FTTH θα ξέρουμε ότι μόνο τα 300 και πάνω είναι καθαρή ορθόδοξη ίνα  :Smile: .

edit: Συνειδητοποίησα ότι μάλλον εννοείς να τις καταργήσουν από FTTH. Ναι, πρέπει  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> edit: Συνειδητοποίησα ότι μάλλον εννοείς να τις καταργήσουν από FTTH. Ναι, πρέπει


Ναι αυτό εννοώ.
Οπότε να ξεκαθαρίσουν ότι ftth θα παίζουν >300Μ.

----------


## simosabarth

> Δεν υπάρχει πλέον στην σελίδα της Cosmote 200αρι πακέτο μέσω FTTH  
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...-internet.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Υπάρχει εάν το πας απο διαθεσιμότητα. 

Έτσι και αλλιώς FTTH vodafone πάει μέχρι 200. Σήμερα έκανα cosmote ftth 200ρι επίσης.

----------


## Penguin

> Με αυτή την έννοια πρέπει να καταργήσουν και τις 100άρες.


Ναι θα πρέπει. Νόμιζα οτι το είχαν ήδη κάνει.

----------


## Panos0019

Έκανα αίτηση  17/9 από 200  σε  500 mpbs Cosmote.Συστημικό πρόβλημα αναφέρουν και δεν πραγματοποείται η αναβάθμιση. Το έδωσαν στο ΙΤ να λυθεί.Κόπηκε το τηλέφωνο και το Internet.....Εύχομαι να γίνει αναβάθμιση και να φτιάξει.

----------


## pandisworld

Εντομεταξυ οι περισσότεροι χρήστες θέλουν το 1G για να μπαίνουν στο Facebook &το Instagram. Ούτε καν ξέρουν πως λειτουργεί το internet καί κάνουν ένα Speed test δείχνει 500Μ και τρελενονται. Ξεχνάνε 5Mbps της ADSL που όλα λειτουργούσαν κανονικά για τις ανάγκες τους.

----------


## SPIROS1979

εχοντας fritzbox 7590 κανοντας αναβαθμιση σε 1 gb το 7590 θα παιζει στο 1 gb ; , η θα χρειαστει το 7530 που δινουν ;

----------


## terism69

Το 5530 δινουν

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Το 5530 δινουν


δεν το θυμομουν . θα ειναι το ιδιο ;

----------


## Rebel Scum

Με του που τελείωσε τα έργα ο ΟΤΕ για ftth στο σπίτι ξεκίνησε η Vodafone θεματάκι με την 100άρα VDSL. Τυχαίο ή σημάδι;  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

> δεν το θυμομουν . θα ειναι το ιδιο ;


Όχι ακριβώς..
υπάρχει και το 5590..

----------


## soleht

> δωρεαν αναβαθμιση μου ειπαν είναι για το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου, χωρις νέα 2ετή δέσμευση. Απλά απ' τα 200 με πάνε δωρεαν και χωρις δέσμευση στα 300mbps με την παλια τιμη και ισχύει κανονικά το triple play που είχα.
> Οποτε βγάλουν και πακέτα 500mbps triple play μπορώ να το αναβαθμίσω με δικο μου αίτημα αλλα θα ισχύει νέα 2ετής δέσμευση και φυσικά επιδότηση μόνο για το 6μηνο που μου απομένει.
> Δεχθηκα, καλό ακουγεται.


Είσαι σίγουρος για τη μη δέσμευση; Γιατί και εγώ έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόγραμμα με εσένα και μου τηλεφώνησαν και μένα σήμερα για δωρεάν αναβάθμιση στα 300mbps αλλά μου δήλωσε ρητά ότι πρόκειται για ανανέωση συμβολαίου στα 2 χρόνια και αρνήθηκα. Εμένα προσωπικά τελειώνει το κουπόνι του sfbb σε 2 μήνες οπότε μικρό κέρδος θα είχα.. Περιμένω να δω τι θα παίζει με το giga voucher και μετά θα ανανεώσω.. Με 10 υπαλλήλους να μιλήσεις για ένα θέμα, 10 διαφορετικά πράγματα θα ακούσεις  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## simosabarth

> Με 10 υπαλλήλους να μιλήσεις για ένα θέμα, 10 διαφορετικά πράγματα θα ακούσεις


Πραγματικά. Αλλά δε ξέρω ποιός φταίει τελικά γι' αυτό το φαινόμενο. Το σύστημα γενικά ή οι υπάλληλοι;

Είναι αρκετά ενοχλητικό να ακούς εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα από τον ένα στον άλλο.

----------


## Penguin

> Με 10 υπαλλήλους να μιλήσεις για ένα θέμα, 10 διαφορετικά πράγματα θα ακούσεις


Ακριβώς το ίδιο έγραψα μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω. Αλλά θα πεταχτεί τώρα ο υπερασπιστής του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου να σου πει οτι δεν ξέρεις και μιλάς εμπειρικά...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastron

Τις περισσότερες φορές το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δεν ξέρει καν να απαντήσει αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα. Είτε γιατί δεν έχει πρόσβαση είτε λόγω ελλιπούς εκπαίδευσης και ενημέρωσης/κατάρτισης...
Είναι κανόνας πως θα μιλήσεις με 5 άτομα και θα σου πούνε 5 διαφορετικά πράγματα  :Worthy: 
Προφανώς και δε φταίνε αυτοί αλλά τα μεγάλα κεφάλια από πάνω που κοιτάνε μόνο τα $

και για να μην είμαι και τελείως οφφτόπικ, προχτές άναψε το pon και μίλησα με τον προιστάμενο τεχνικό στο τηλέφωνο που είπε πως θα στείλει την επόμενη το πρωί τεχνικό για την εγκατάσταση και να μη συνδέσω το ρούτερ  :Laughing: 
εννοείται πως το σύνδεσα..

Xτυπαει τηλέφωνο την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, ήταν ο τεχνικός που θα με ερχόταν και μου λέει "είδα το σύνδεσες, ανοίγουμε και την τηλεφωνία και είμαστε έτοιμοι". Σε 2 λεπτά ήρθε και η τηλεφωνία έπεσε και το σήμα από το χαλκό και νομίζω γλιτώσαμε και οι 2 την επίσκεψη  :Razz:

----------


## nikgr

παιδες ετσι μου ειπαν. Επειδη προκειται για δωρεαν αναβαθμιση απο μερους τους στα 300mbps δε θα αλλαξει η διαρκεια του συμβολαιου.
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω... Να το ζητησω γραπτως?

Στη χειροτερη αναβαθμιζω μετα μονος μου στα 500mbps που θεωρω το πιο value for money αυτη τη στιγμη και με το οποιο θα πληρωνω τα ιδια που δινω τωρα για τη 200αρα.
θεωρω οτι αν αλλαζε η διαρκεια του συμβολαιου στα 300 θα επρεπε να κατεβει και η τιμη στην τρεχουσα 32euro και οχι 44 που πληρωνω τη 200αρα

----------


## minas

> εχοντας fritzbox 7590 κανοντας αναβαθμιση σε 1 gb το 7590 θα παιζει στο 1 gb ; , η θα χρειαστει το 7530 που δινουν ;


Θα παίζει κανονικά, εφόσον πάρεις το Ethernet από το ONT και το συνδέσεις ως WAN στο 7590.
Η διαφορά των 55x0 είναι ότι έχουν θύρα SFP που παίρνει απευθείας GPON οπτικό μετατροπέα, οπότε δεν χρειάζεσαι ONT.

----------


## pelopas1

σε δημο της αττικης που μενω  ηδη εχουν ξεκινησει την καταργηση του adsl και την αναγκαστικη ενεργοποιηση εστω με την μικροτερη ταχυτητα των 50 mbps vdsl 

ηδη  εχουν ξεκινησει την αντικατασταση των modem adsl  με μικρα μαυρα modem για vdsl 50 mbps    δεν διεκρινα τι μαρκα ειναι  

το project εχει ηδη ξεκινησει απο την vodafhone     πιθανως να το ξεκινησουν τοσο η wind αλλα και ο οτε

----------


## Mr Arkadin

> Εντομεταξυ οι περισσότεροι χρήστες θέλουν το 1G για να μπαίνουν στο Facebook &το Instagram. Ούτε καν ξέρουν πως λειτουργεί το internet καί κάνουν ένα Speed test δείχνει 500Μ και τρελενονται. Ξεχνάνε 5Mbps της ADSL που όλα λειτουργούσαν κανονικά για τις ανάγκες τους.


Έχω εδώ και λίγα χρόνια 200/200. Καθημερινά streaming HD+ από 4 συσκευές ταυτόχρονα, με τον NAS να κατεβάζει. Η γραμμή απλά δεν τερματίζει. 

Και ειδικά για το 1Gbps, πόσοι έχουν LAN που το σηκώνουν; Είναι κρίμα να φτάνει τόση ταχύτητα στο router σου και να μην μπορείς να το εκμεταλλευτείς

Για μένα το upload είναι που κάνει τη διαφορά και είναι ο μόνος λόγια να πας πχ σε 500/50. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να χαλαρώσουν οι εταιρίες με αυτό το 1/10, δεν τους κοστίζει σε τίποτα να το ανεβάσουν.

----------


## koukaki

> Έχω εδώ και λίγα χρόνια 200/200. Καθημερινά streaming HD+ από 4 συσκευές ταυτόχρονα, με τον NAS να κατεβάζει. Η γραμμή απλά δεν τερματίζει. 
> 
> Και ειδικά για το 1Gbps, πόσοι έχουν LAN που το σηκώνουν; Είναι κρίμα να φτάνει τόση ταχύτητα στο router σου και να μην μπορείς να το εκμεταλλευτείς
> 
> Για μένα το upload είναι που κάνει τη διαφορά και είναι ο μόνος λόγια να πας πχ σε 500/50. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να χαλαρώσουν οι εταιρίες με αυτό το 1/10, δεν τους κοστίζει σε τίποτα να το ανεβάσουν.


Οταν θα γινουν πιο αυστηροι οι νομοι για την πειρατεια και πεσει το ποσοστο της χωρας θα το ανεβασουν...
Το 90% αυτων που βαζουν FTTH ειναι torrentακιδες...

----------


## chrisd

Πέρασα σήμερα από κατάστημα cosmote στην Αργυρούπολη.
Έχουν σκάψει εδώ και μήνες για FTTH αλλά ακόμα δεν δίνουν.
Από ότι μου είπε ο υπάλληλος έχουνε ενημέρωση ότι από Δευτέρα ενεργοποιούνται όλες οι καμπίνες FTTH της περιοχής.
Το αναφέρω απλά προς ενημέρωση και μακάρι να γίνει πράξη.

----------


## NeK

Με το giga voucher τι θα γινει αραγε για οσους ειναι στο παλιο voucher; ειδα οτι θα εχει μεγαλυτερη επιδοτηση. Μηπως συμφερει να βγαλει κανεις δευτερη επιδοτηση και να καταργησει την πρώτη; γινεται αραγε;

----------


## sdikr

> Με το giga voucher τι θα γινει αραγε για οσους ειναι στο παλιο voucher; ειδα οτι θα εχει μεγαλυτερη επιδοτηση. Μηπως συμφερει να βγαλει κανεις δευτερη επιδοτηση και να καταργησει την πρώτη; γινεται αραγε;


Για την ώρα απο ότι λένε,  όσοι έχουν κάνει χρήση του παλιού δεν θα έχουν πρόσβαση στο καινούργιο, τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο ΑΦΜ

----------


## netblues

Επιδοτηση για το ιδιο πραγμα δευτερη φορα  (broadband) στο ιδιο αφμ απαγορευεται απο νομους της εε.
Δεν υπαρχει καμμια τετοια περιπτωση

----------


## nikgr

νομιζω ουτε σε αλλο αφμ στο ιδιο νουμερο θα γινεται πλεον. θα ζητανε προηγουμενο λογαριασμο οπου θα πρεπει να φαινεται χαμηλη ταχυτητα

----------


## deniSun

> Επιδοτηση για το ιδιο πραγμα δευτερη φορα  (broadband) στο ιδιο αφμ απαγορευεται απο νομους της εε.
> Δεν υπαρχει καμμια τετοια περιπτωση


fuell pass 2

----------


## nnn

> fuell pass 2


Δεν είναι ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα το fuel pass......

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν είναι ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα το fuel pass......


Γιατί το SFBB ή το Giga Voucher δεν είναι από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό?

----------


## Simpleton

> Οταν θα γινουν πιο αυστηροι οι νομοι για την πειρατεια και πεσει το ποσοστο της χωρας θα το ανεβασουν...
> Το 90% αυτων που βαζουν FTTH ειναι torrentακιδες...


Ενδιαφέρον νούμερο, πως προκύπτει;

----------


## euri

> Ενδιαφέρον νούμερο, πως προκύπτει;


Θα προτιμούσα να ήταν 99%, γιατί τότε θα ήμουν στο 1%. Όμως, φευ, έχασα την ευκαιρία  :Crying:

----------


## Panos0019

Από 17/9/2022 προσπάθεια αναβάθμισης από 200 mpbs σε 500.Ακόμη προβλήματα με το IT Department αναφέρουν παρόλο που είναι αποκρυσμένα και δεν χρειάζονται εργασίες πεδίου.
Κόπηκε επίσης τηλέφωνο και Internet.Τι να κάνω ?Έχεις κανείς ιδέα πώς να βγάλω άκρη...?Οταν ήταν τα έργα περάσαμε χιλια κύματα??ελπίζω όχι πάλι...
Επίσης στα 500 mpbs είχε έρθει οδηγία εσωτερικά να δώσουν το fridge και μετά το πήραν πίσω και έστειλαν αλλο ρουτερ smart που είχα ήδη και έκανα άρνηση παραλαβής....
Δεν ξέρω με ποιον να συννενοηθώ???

----------


## simosabarth

> Γιατί το SFBB ή το Giga Voucher δεν είναι από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό?


Το πρόγραμμα δεν είναι ευρωπαϊκό απλά το sfbb είναι μέσα σε ένα γενικότερο πρόγραμμα που ενισχύεται μέσω του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης και επενδύσεων που γενικά εκεί μπαίνει και εσπα ποσοστό. Δεν γνωρίζω τι/εάν έχει πάρει το sfbb από εκεί.




> Ενδιαφέρον νούμερο, πως προκύπτει;


Τόσο βόλευε για να περάσει αυτό που ήθελε να πει. Το κάνουμε και 100% εάν δεν πείθει σαν νούμερο.  :Cool:

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν γνωρίζω τι/εάν έχει πάρει το sfbb από εκεί.


Τίποτα αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Penguin

> Ενδιαφέρον νούμερο, πως προκύπτει;



73.6% Of All Statistics Are Made Up
https://www.businessinsider.com/736-...made-up-2010-2

----------


## NeK

> Οταν θα γινουν πιο αυστηροι οι νομοι για την πειρατεια και πεσει το ποσοστο της χωρας θα το ανεβασουν...
> Το 90% αυτων που βαζουν FTTH ειναι torrentακιδες...


source: trust me bro

----------


## kasi

> Οταν θα γινουν πιο αυστηροι οι νομοι για την πειρατεια και πεσει το ποσοστο της χωρας θα το ανεβασουν...
> Το 90% αυτων που βαζουν FTTH ειναι torrentακιδες...


Δίνω για 100Mbps , τηλεφωνία και TV 29€ , αν βγει το 1Gbps με τηλεφωνία και TV στα 30€ φυσικά και θα το βάλω , αυτό με κάνει torrentακια;

----------


## manosdoc

Οι περισσότεροι που θέλουν 1Gbps ή μεγάλο upload είναι ιδιώτες ή επιχειρήσεις με μεγάλο όγκο, μεγάλα καθημερινά backup, μεγάλες βάσεις δεδομένων ή και πολλά τερματικά.

Ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα σε τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις και καθώς αυτά εγγράφονται ως έξοδα λίγο μετράει αν από 30 πάς 50 ευρώ αρκεί να υπάρχει υλοποίηση δηλαδή οπτική ίνα.
Μακάρι όλα τα μακάρι να είχα στο ιατρείο οπτική (Καθημερινά images upload server/LIS, και βάσης δεδομένων)

----------


## nikgr

μονο οι κανονικές τιμές πλέον FTTH χωρίς sfbb voucher
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...rd/-/N-1j97vy1

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οι περισσότεροι που θέλουν 1Gbps ή μεγάλο upload είναι ιδιώτες ή επιχειρήσεις με μεγάλο όγκο, μεγάλα καθημερινά backup, μεγάλες βάσεις δεδομένων ή και πολλά τερματικά.
> 
> Ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα σε τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις και καθώς αυτά εγγράφονται ως έξοδα λίγο μετράει αν από 30 πάς 50 ευρώ αρκεί να υπάρχει υλοποίηση δηλαδή οπτική ίνα.
> Μακάρι όλα τα μακάρι να είχα στο ιατρείο οπτική (Καθημερινά images upload server/LIS, και βάσης δεδομένων)


Μπαρδόν ..

Υπάρχει και δεν το χρειάζομαι, αλλά το θέλω
- (μείον) την καύλα /2 που λέγαμε παλιά ..  :Razz:  (για μηχανάκια)

Αλλο το παπί, άλλο η 1000άρα
Για ένα αίσθημα ζούμε ..

----------


## dimyok

Σωστα ειναι και τα απωθημενα στη μεση  :Razz:   Kαι παλι εδω δεν υπαρχει επιδοτηση και η τιμη ειναι οτε δηλαδη τσουζει ....

----------


## meoshia26

> Οταν θα γινουν πιο αυστηροι οι νομοι για την πειρατεια και πεσει το ποσοστο της χωρας θα το ανεβασουν...
> Το 90% αυτων που βαζουν FTTH ειναι torrentακιδες...


Έχω ακούσει δικαιολογίες και δικαιολογίες αλλά ΛΟΛ.

----------


## konenas

> Έχω ακούσει δικαιολογίες και δικαιολογίες αλλά ΛΟΛ.


Περιμένουν κάποιοι να βγει το κόμμα τους για να κόψει την πειρατεία και να φυλακίζει τους τορεντάκιδες όπως και όλους τους άλλους που δεν είναι Αυτοί.

----------


## dimyok

Αν βγει κανα ΚΚΕ - τσιριζα μας βλεπω ολους μεσα πολιτικους κρατουμενους . Θυμαστε ενα φοβερο νομο που απαγορευε τα φρουτακια θεωρητικα αλλα οι μπατσοι στη πραξη την επεφταν σε οτι videogame εβρισκαν ;  :Razz:  Ε οι αεπιδες κανουν λομπing για κατι αναλογο - ολοι εν δυναμη εγκληματιες γιατι μπορει και να κατεβαζουν greek music  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## koukaki

Επειδη πεσατε να με φατε...
Πειτε μου ενα λογο που ενας μεσος *οικιακος* χρηστης θελει παραπανω upload...?
Ξερω κοσμο που νοικιαζει seedbox στο εξωτερικο για εχει καλο ratio σε private trackers....

ΥΓ. Ολοι το πρωτο πραγμα που καναμε οταν αναβαθμισαμε την συνδεση μας ηταν να δοκιμασουμε ποσο πιο γρηγορα έρχεται ο θειος...

----------


## x_undefined

> Πειτε μου ενα λογο που ενας μεσος οικιακος χρηστης θελει παραπανω upload...?


Cloud backup. Μπορούμε να πούμε κι άλλους αλλά 1 ζήτησες  :Razz:  Και γενικά ό,τι λόγους έχουν και στο εξωτερικό που εκεί δίνουν καλύτερο upload.

----------


## koukaki

> Cloud backup. Μπορούμε να πούμε κι άλλους αλλά 1 ζήτησες  Και γενικά ό,τι λόγους έχουν και στο εξωτερικό που εκεί δίνουν καλύτερο upload.


Το οποιο κανει καθημερινα ενας *μεσος οικιακος χρηστης* ?

Μιλας για εξωτερικο ,δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις ταινια πχ στην Γερμανια χωρις VPN ... Σου ερχεται μπιλιετακι στο σπιτι με το προστιμο.
Εαν δεν τα ρυθμισουν σωστα αυτα και οχι με μια απλη αλλαγη DNS να μπαινεις δεν νομιζω να δουμε αυξηση του upload..

----------


## sdikr

> Το οποιο κανει καθημερινα ενας *μεσος οικιακος χρηστης* ?
> 
> Μιλας για εξωτερικο ,δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις ταινια πχ στην Γερμανια χωρις VPN ... Σου ερχεται μπιλιετακι στο σπιτι με το προστιμο.
> Εαν δεν τα ρυθμισουν σωστα αυτα και οχι με μια απλη αλλαγη DNS να μπαινεις δεν νομιζω να δουμε αυξηση του upload..


Αύξηση δεν βλέπουμε γιατί οι μεγάλοι δεν θέλουν να θάψουν τα μισθωμένα τους.
Οι μικροί μια χαρά δίνουν μεγαλύτερο Upload.

Δεν έχει να κάνει με παράνομο κατέβασμα,    η αλήθεια είναι οτι υπάρχει κόσμος που το θέλει για αυτό, αλλά τα νούμερα είναι μάλλον ανάποδα απο αυτό που λες εσύ.
Καθώς πλέον με τις επιλογές για streaming,  νόμιμες ή όχι και τόσο  κανείς απλός χρήστης δεν θα κάτσει να φτιάξει ratio

----------


## ThReSh

H τσιγκουνιά στο upload δεν έχει σχέση με την πειρατεία αλλά με την πτώση εσόδων από πελατές που είχαν ακριβότερα πακέτα.

----------


## konenas

> Αν βγει κανα ΚΚΕ - τσιριζα μας βλεπω ολους μεσα πολιτικους κρατουμενους . Θυμαστε ενα φοβερο νομο που απαγορευε τα φρουτακια θεωρητικα αλλα οι μπατσοι στη πραξη την επεφταν σε οτι videogame εβρισκαν ;  Ε οι αεπιδες κανουν λομπing για κατι αναλογο - ολοι εν δυναμη εγκληματιες γιατι μπορει και να κατεβαζουν greek music


θα έρθουν οι κομμουνιστές να μας πάρουν τα σπίτια και να μας δίνουν κουπόνια για ρεύμα, βενζίνη, διακοπές, στέγη και φαγητό.

- - - Updated - - -




> H τσιγκουνιά στο upload δεν έχει σχέση με την πειρατεία αλλά με την πτώση εσόδων από πελατές που είχαν ακριβότερα πακέτα.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## kasi

> μονο οι κανονικές τιμές πλέον FTTH χωρίς sfbb voucher
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...rd/-/N-1j97vy1


Για τις *δικές μου ανάγκες* , δεν αξίζει ακόμα η μετάβαση σε FTTH , καλά είμαι σε χαλκό  :Razz:

----------


## x_undefined

> Το οποιο κανει καθημερινα ενας μεσος οικιακος χρηστης ?


Με αυτή τη λογική ο *μέσος οικιακός χρήστης* δεν ασχολείται καν με τα torrent που λες. Μπαίνει στις κλασικές χαζοσελίδες και βλέπει την ταινία σε χάλια ποιότητα μετά από 100 pop-ups.

----------


## euri

> Το οποιο κανει καθημερινα ενας *μεσος οικιακος χρηστης* ?


Ούτε ο μέσος οικιακός χρήστης ασχολείται με torrents (και ειδικότερα seeding για να θέλει να διατηρεί ratio σε πριβέ τράκερς).

Προσωπικά, εδώ που είμαι, μου έφτανε και μου περίσσευε μια 100/10.  Πήρα όμως την 1000/100 (αρχικά, και μετά έγινε 1000/400), επειδή...έτσι.  Επειδή μπορώ να την πληρώσω, επειδή μου αρέσει να την έχω μεγάλη την ταχύτητα, επειδή έτσι αισθανόμουν.  Μπορώ να βρω αιτιολογίες (και δικαιολογίες), αλλά δε βρίσκω το λόγο.  Έτσι ήθελα (και μπορούσα), έτσι έκανα  :Smile: 


Edit: [  Και όσο σκεφτόμουν κι έγραφα, μπήκε ο x_undefined και μου πήρε τη δόξα του quote  :Very angry:   :Razz:    ]

----------


## meoshia26

> Το οποιο κανει καθημερινα ενας *μεσος οικιακος χρηστης* ?
> 
> Μιλας για εξωτερικο ,δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις ταινια πχ στην Γερμανια χωρις VPN ... Σου ερχεται μπιλιετακι στο σπιτι με το προστιμο.
> Εαν δεν τα ρυθμισουν σωστα αυτα και οχι με μια απλη αλλαγη DNS να μπαινεις δεν νομιζω να δουμε αυξηση του upload..


Μια χαρά κατεβάζεις στη Γερμανία χωρίς VPN. Έχει κουράσει αυτή η καραμέλα. Άμα σου έρθει randomly από spam εταιρεία "πρόστιμο" και εσύ κάτσεις και απαντήσεις και πληρώσεις δεν σου φταίει κανένας άλλος εκτός από τον εαυτό σου.

Επίσης από τη μία μιλάς για ratio και από την άλλη λες για Γερμανία + κατέβασμα και VPN το οποίο σημαίνει public tracker που δεν νοιάζεται κανείς για το ratio..

----------


## sdikr

> Edit: [ Και όσο σκεφτόμουν κι έγραφα, μπήκε ο x_undefined και μου πήρε τη δόξα του quote ]


Σας έφαγα και τους δύο  :Razz:

----------


## minas

> Το οποιο κανει καθημερινα ενας *μεσος οικιακος χρηστης* ?
> 
> Μιλας για εξωτερικο ,δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις ταινια πχ στην Γερμανια χωρις VPN ... Σου ερχεται μπιλιετακι στο σπιτι με το προστιμο.
> Εαν δεν τα ρυθμισουν σωστα αυτα και οχι με μια απλη αλλαγη DNS να μπαινεις δεν νομιζω να δουμε αυξηση του upload..


Μα τα Dropbox, Drive, Onedrive, iCloud κ.α. cloud storage σε οικιακούς χρήστες απευθύνονται.
Ακόμη και βίντεο στο youtube να ανεβάσεις, πάντα λείπει upload.
Και δεν είμαστε υπεβολικοί, απλά αυτό το 10% να γίνει κάτι πιο γενναιόδωρο.

----------


## koukaki

> Με αυτή τη λογική ο *μέσος οικιακός χρήστης* δεν ασχολείται καν με τα torrent που λες. Μπαίνει στις κλασικές χαζοσελίδες και βλέπει την ταινία σε χάλια ποιότητα μετά από 100 pop-ups.


Εγω αντιθετα σε καθε υπολογιστη που πεφτει στα χερια μου θα βρω εγκατεστημενο ενα torrent client και θα δεχτω 3-4 φορες ερωτηση για κανενα καλο τρακερ ή προσκληση για τους γνωστους....
Υπαρχουν και ατομα που ασχολουνται πολυ.. Αγοραζουν δισκους με το κιλο ,πληρωνουν δωρεες σε trackers και 1002 αλλα.

----------


## Penguin

> Εγω αντιθετα σε καθε υπολογιστη που πεφτει στα χερια μου θα βρω εγκατεστημενο ενα torrent client και θα δεχτω 3-4 φορες ερωτηση για κανενα καλο τρακερ ή προσκληση για τους γνωστους....
> Υπαρχουν και ατομα που ασχολουνται πολυ.. Αγοραζουν δισκους με το κιλο ,πληρωνουν δωρεες σε trackers και 1002 αλλα.


Το μισό forum σου λέει οτι κάνεις λάθος αλλά ΟΧΙ!!! *ΕΣΥ* ξέρεις καλύτερα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deninho

> ΥΓ. Ολοι το πρωτο πραγμα που καναμε οταν αναβαθμισαμε την συνδεση μας ηταν να δοκιμασουμε ποσο πιο γρηγορα έρχεται ο θειος...


Προσωπικά, όταν αναβαθμίζεται η σύνδεση οι δοκιμές είναι οι εξής: speedtest.net, fast.com, κατέβασμα από το ftp του παρόχου, ανέβασμα σε ftp στο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα που ανήκω (άρα grnet). 
Αν εσύ κατεβάζεις από τον θείο, όπως λες, μη το γενικεύεις και μη βγάζεις αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα για όλους τους άλλους.

----------


## gkas1973

To upload πέρα από τα torrent χρησιμεύει πάρα μα πάρα πολύ στην τηλεργασία. Μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό.

----------


## euri

> To upload πέρα από τα torrent χρησιμεύει πάρα μα πάρα πολύ στην τηλεργασία. Μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό.


Δηλαδή να ανεβάζεις torrents στο εταιρικό SharePoint;  :Razz:

----------


## zeronero

> Δηλαδή να ανεβάζεις torrents στο εταιρικό SharePoint;




Off Topic


		Να ανεβάζεις την τελευταία ubuntu διανομή στο εταιρικό SharePoint.

----------


## fadasma

> Καθώς πλέον με τις επιλογές για streaming, νόμιμες ή όχι και τόσο κανείς απλός χρήστης δεν θα κάτσει να φτιάξει ratio


Ο απλός χρήστης δε γνωρίζει καν οτι seedάρει.. απλά κάνει minimize τον client και μετά παραπονιέται οτι η σύνδεση του σέρνεται (δε γνωρίζει οτι του τρώει όλο το upload)

----------


## John Deacon

Η πλάκα είναι ότι εχθές ρώτησα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ που ήταν στην γειτονιά μου και μου είπε .."Υπομονή 2-5 χρόνια ακόμη που θα ξεκινήσουμε να δίνουμε οπτική ίνα και από VDSL2 καφαο προς τα σπίτια" :P

Το ίδιο ακριβώς μου είπαν στα Γλυκά Νερά. Κάποιος διαχωρισμός "καμπίνας" με "καφάο". Έχουν σκάψει εδώ και ένα χρόνο, όλοι οι γύρω δρόμοι έχουν πάρει, εκτός από τον δικό μου (κεντρικός δρόμος προς τον Υμηττό). Θα πρέπει, λέει, να περιμένω να πάρουν όλοι οι άλλοι, και "μελλοντικά" θα ξανασκάψουν!

----------


## mcde

> Εγω αντιθετα σε καθε υπολογιστη που πεφτει στα χερια μου θα βρω εγκατεστημενο ενα torrent client και θα δεχτω 3-4 φορες ερωτηση για κανενα καλο τρακερ ή προσκληση για τους γνωστους....
> Υπαρχουν και ατομα που ασχολουνται πολυ.. Αγοραζουν δισκους με το κιλο ,πληρωνουν δωρεες σε trackers και 1002 αλλα.


Τώρα κάνουμε τέτοια συζήτηση; Τέτοιο post θα μου φαινόταν πιο πιθανό να το διάβαζα αυτό πριν 10 χρόνια (ή και περισσότερο). Τώρα όλοι ή βλέπουν από netflix κλπ., ή από σελίδες με 3000 popups. Πόσοι κάθονται να βάζουν torrent clients, να ψάχνουν σελίδες με torrents και όλα αυτά;

Υπηρεσίες όμως τύπου dropbox, google drive, onedrive, icloud, wetransfer κλπ. τις χρησιμοποιούν πάρα πολλοί. Μέχρι και εφαρμογές τύπου whatsapp κάνουν backup στο google drive ας πούμε. Το δικό μου backup για παράδειγμα είναι 2.5GB και το χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστα. Ναι είναι incremental, αλλά είναι ενδεικτικό της κατάστασης. Πάρα πολλά κινητά κάνουν backup κάπου. Για να μη μιλήσω για όλους αυτούς που ανεβάζουν βίντεο στο youtube και αλλού. Και το video πλέον είναι 4Κ με πολλαπλάσιο μέγεθος αρχείων.

Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Σε ένα σπίτι μπορεί να υπάρχουν πλέον πάνω από 10 συσκευές που χρειάζονται συνέχεια πρόσβαση. Ακόμα θα συζητάμε για το αν χρειάζεται να αυξάνονται οι ταχύτητες πρόσβασης;

Όσο για αυτούς που λες ότι κάνουν δωρεές, μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να μην έχουν ακούσει ποτέ για seedboxes...

----------


## minas

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι εχθές ρώτησα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ που ήταν στην γειτονιά μου και μου είπε .."Υπομονή 2-5 χρόνια ακόμη που θα ξεκινήσουμε να δίνουμε οπτική ίνα και από VDSL2 καφαο προς τα σπίτια" :P
> 
> Το ίδιο ακριβώς μου είπαν στα Γλυκά Νερά. Κάποιος διαχωρισμός "καμπίνας" με "καφάο". Έχουν σκάψει εδώ και ένα χρόνο, όλοι οι γύρω δρόμοι έχουν πάρει, εκτός από τον δικό μου (κεντρικός δρόμος προς τον Υμηττό). Θα πρέπει, λέει, να περιμένω να πάρουν όλοι οι άλλοι, και "μελλοντικά" θα ξανασκάψουν!


Πάντως στη δική μου περιοχή η Wind (Nova πλέον) είχε αναβαθμίσει όλα τα KV σε VDSL, εκτός το δικό μου. Τώρα είναι το πρώτο που θα αναβαθμιστούν οι συνδέσεις του σε FTTH.

----------


## SkyNet

> Πάντως στη δική μου περιοχή η Wind (Nova πλέον) είχε αναβαθμίσει όλα τα KV σε VDSL, εκτός το δικό μου. Τώρα είναι το πρώτο που θα αναβαθμιστούν οι συνδέσεις του σε FTTH.


Το ίδιο και εδώ (Νέα Σμύρνη) αλλά θεωρώ ότι όπου υπάρχει δυνατότητα 200mbit θα πέσει σε δεύτερη μοίρα η αναβάθμιση σε FTTH και μοιραία θα καθυστερήσει. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις βέβαια!

----------


## NeK

> Δηλαδή να ανεβάζεις torrents στο εταιρικό SharePoint;


 :Worthy:  :ROFL:

----------


## gkas1973

> Το ίδιο και εδώ (Νέα Σμύρνη) αλλά θεωρώ ότι όπου υπάρχει δυνατότητα 200mbit θα πέσει σε δεύτερη μοίρα η αναβάθμιση σε FTTH και μοιραία θα καθυστερήσει. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις βέβαια!


Στου Ζωγράφου πάντως η cosmote δίνει και vdsl & ftth.

----------


## koukaki

> Τώρα κάνουμε τέτοια συζήτηση; Τέτοιο post θα μου φαινόταν πιο πιθανό να το διάβαζα αυτό πριν 10 χρόνια (ή και περισσότερο). Τώρα όλοι ή βλέπουν από netflix κλπ., ή από σελίδες με 3000 popups. Πόσοι κάθονται να βάζουν torrent clients, να ψάχνουν σελίδες με torrents και όλα αυτά;
> 
> Υπηρεσίες όμως τύπου dropbox, google drive, onedrive, icloud, wetransfer κλπ. τις χρησιμοποιούν πάρα πολλοί. Μέχρι και εφαρμογές τύπου whatsapp κάνουν backup στο google drive ας πούμε. Το δικό μου backup για παράδειγμα είναι 2.5GB και το χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστα. Ναι είναι incremental, αλλά είναι ενδεικτικό της κατάστασης. Πάρα πολλά κινητά κάνουν backup κάπου. Για να μη μιλήσω για όλους αυτούς που ανεβάζουν βίντεο στο youtube και αλλού. Και το video πλέον είναι 4Κ με πολλαπλάσιο μέγεθος αρχείων.
> 
> Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Σε ένα σπίτι μπορεί να υπάρχουν πλέον πάνω από 10 συσκευές που χρειάζονται συνέχεια πρόσβαση. Ακόμα θα συζητάμε για το αν χρειάζεται να αυξάνονται οι ταχύτητες πρόσβασης;
> 
> Όσο για αυτούς που λες ότι κάνουν δωρεές, μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να μην έχουν ακούσει ποτέ για seedboxes...


Εχω κολλητο που κατεβαζει ταινιες μανιακα σε 4K . 
Μιλαμε για αρχεια 40GB και πανω....
Κανει συλλογη για να τις βλεπει στην τηλεοραση στο σαλονι και εχει πανω 500 ταινιες.
Εχει ενα pc - κατεβαστηρι για αυτο τον σκοπο.
Τωρα ειναι με 200αρα VDSL απο Wind.
Περιμενει πως και πως για γραμμη FTTH 500 ή 1gbps στην περιοχη..

----------


## deniSun

> Εχω κολλητο που κατεβαζει ταινιες μανιακα σε 4K . 
> Μιλαμε για αρχεια 40GB και πανω....
> Κανει συλλογη για να τις βλεπει στην τηλεοραση στο σαλονι και εχει πανω 500 ταινιες.
> Εχει ενα pc - κατεβαστηρι για αυτο τον σκοπο.
> Τωρα ειναι με 200αρα VDSL απο Wind.
> Περιμενει πως και πως για γραμμη FTTH 500 ή 1gbps στην περιοχη..


500 Χ 40 = 20000GB = 20TB

----------


## koukaki

> 500 Χ 40 = 20000GB = 20TB


Αγοραζει εξωτερικους δισκους με το κιλο λεμε..
Ασε που η πιο μικρη ειναι 40gb  υπαρχουν και ταινιες 80GB

----------


## mob

> Ούτε ο μέσος οικιακός χρήστης ασχολείται με torrents (και ειδικότερα seeding για να θέλει να διατηρεί ratio σε πριβέ τράκερς).
> 
> Προσωπικά, εδώ που είμαι, μου έφτανε και μου περίσσευε μια 100/10.  Πήρα όμως την 1000/100 (αρχικά, και μετά έγινε 1000/400), επειδή...έτσι.  Επειδή μπορώ να την πληρώσω, επειδή μου αρέσει να την έχω μεγάλη την ταχύτητα, επειδή έτσι αισθανόμουν.  Μπορώ να βρω αιτιολογίες (και δικαιολογίες), αλλά δε βρίσκω το λόγο.  Έτσι ήθελα (και μπορούσα), έτσι έκανα 
> 
> 
> Edit: [  Και όσο σκεφτόμουν κι έγραφα, μπήκε ο x_undefined και μου πήρε τη δόξα του quote     ]




Κι εμένα μια χαρά μου φτάνει σε περιβάλλον γραφείου η 100/10 που εξυπηρετεί 6 χρήστες, θα την προτιμούσα 100/100, άντε και 200/200 γιατί τα nas μου είναι σε άλλη φυσική διεύθυνση, για την 1000/1000 δε βλέπω λόγο ύπαρξης εκτός από ειδικές εφαρμογές.
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι πάροχοι θέλουν να δείξουν ότι κάτι κάνουν χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα το ουσιαστικό, οι πλειοψηφία δε συγχρονίζει ούτε με 24/1 και είναι σε χαλκό με εναέριες γραμμές.

----------


## ThReSh

Με τα 500 και 1000 πληρώνεις και την "αμεσότητα". 

Πχ καλώς ή κακώς ένας gamer βλέπει όλο και περισσότερους τίτλους να ξεπερνούν τα 100GB, με 100αρα θέλει κάμποσες ώρες, με 1000αρα ούτε 20 λεπτά.

----------


## deniSun

> Με τα 500 και 1000 πληρώνεις και την "αμεσότητα". 
> 
> Πχ καλώς ή κακώς ένας gamer βλέπει όλο και περισσότερους τίτλους να ξεπερνούν τα 100GB, με 100αρα θέλει κάμποσες ώρες, με 1000αρα ούτε 20 λεπτά.


Πόσα παιχνίδια θα κατεβάσει την ημέρα;
Και είναι τόσο σημαντικό να κατέβουν σε 20' αντί για 1ώρα;
Αν είναι τότε οκ.

----------


## ThReSh

> Πόσα παιχνίδια θα κατεβάσει την ημέρα;
> Και είναι τόσο σημαντικό να κατέβουν σε 20' αντί για 1ώρα;
> Αν είναι τότε οκ.


Ένα,  αλλά να μην χρειάζεται να περιμένει με μια 100αρα 2.5 ώρες αν μιλάμε για 100GB. Αυτό θα το πληρώσει προφανώς.

----------


## deniSun

> Ένα,  αλλά να μην χρειάζεται να περιμένει με μια 100αρα 2.5 ώρες αν μιλάμε για 100GB. Αυτό θα το πληρώσει προφανώς.


Και εγώ θα κατεβάσω κάποια στιγμή μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων.
Αλλά το ζύγισα οικονομικά και δεν τρέχει κάτι να περιμένω και μία ώρα παραπάνω από το να πληρώνω παραπάνω.

Πότε θα επέλεγα παραπάνω από 100Μ;
Όταν θα ήθελα πχ να κάνω δύο παράλληλες fhd streaming συνδέσεις ή 4Κ.

----------


## ThReSh

> Και εγώ θα κατεβάσω κάποια στιγμή μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων.
> Αλλά το ζύγισα οικονομικά και δεν τρέχει κάτι να περιμένω και μία ώρα παραπάνω από το να πληρώνω παραπάνω.
> 
> Πότε θα επέλεγα παραπάνω από 100Μ;
> Όταν θα ήθελα πχ να κάνω δύο παράλληλες fhd streaming συνδέσεις ή 4Κ.


Άλλες "προτεραιότητες", άλλοι σκάνε 1000+ ευρώ το χρόνο για τσιγάρα...

----------


## deniSun

> Άλλες "προτεραιότητες", άλλοι σκάνε 1000+ ευρώ το χρόνο για τσιγάρα...


Γι αυτό έγραψα και παραπάνω ότι αν τα θεωρεί απαραίτητα θα τα σκάσει.

----------


## fadasma

> ένας gamer βλέπει όλο και περισσότερους τίτλους να ξεπερνούν τα 100GB, με 100αρα θέλει κάμποσες ώρες, με 1000αρα ούτε 20 λεπτά.


το τεράστιο μέγεθος των παιχνιδιών είναι πραγματικά ένα θέμα που γίνεται χειρότερο αν προσθέσεις οτι τα updates των παιχνιδιών πολλές φορές δεν είναι incremental αλλά σε αναγκάζουν να κατεβάσεις το παιχνίδι από την αρχή, συν το γεγονός οτι ο server δεν έχει να σου δώσει μεγάλες ταχύτητες και κατεβάζεις αργά ακόμα και με 1000άρα.

Το μόνο που βοηθάει είναι οι οι κονσόλες ανοίγουν και κάνουν τα updates αυτόματα ενώ εσύ δουλεύεις ή κοιμάσαι και μετά τα βρίσκες έτοιμα εγκατεστημένα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Γι αυτό έγραψα και παραπάνω ότι αν τα θεωρεί απαραίτητα θα τα σκάσει.


Αν τα θέλει κυρίως, όχι τόσο αν είναι "απαραίτητα".

----------


## SkyNet

> Στου Ζωγράφου πάντως η cosmote δίνει και vdsl & ftth.


Μιας και είναι το πατρικό μου εκεί όντως συμβαίνει αυτό που λες. Η περιοχή του Ζωγράφου όμως είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα και από τις πρωτοπόρες (wow!) μιας και είδαμε εκεί από τους πρώτους DSL, VDSL και κατόπιν FTTH. Συνήθως (στην Αττική που γνωρίζω) όπου υπάρχουν καμπίνες με 35b VDSL δεν βρίσκεις FTTH. 
Αυτό σιγά σιγά αλλάζει.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Μιας και είναι το πατρικό μου εκεί όντως συμβαίνει αυτό που λες. Η περιοχή του Ζωγράφου όμως είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα και από τις πρωτοπόρες (wow!) μιας και είδαμε εκεί από τους πρώτους DSL, VDSL και κατόπιν FTTH. Συνήθως (στην Αττική που γνωρίζω) όπου υπάρχουν καμπίνες με 35b VDSL δεν βρίσκεις FTTH. 
> Αυτό σιγά σιγά αλλάζει.


Έχει ειπωθεί πολλές φορές πως αυτό δεν ισχύει.
Το ότι έχει υποδομή με VDSL 35b καμπίνες ΔΕΝ σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει και FTTH διαθέσιμο.
Είναι πάρα πολλά τα παραδείγματα περιοχών που έχουν και τα 2.

----------


## kasi

Η ίδια συζήτηση είχε γίνει όταν είχε πέσει στο τραπέζι πρόταση να γίνουν οι adsl με ογκοχρέωση , οι μεν έλεγαν οτι καλά θα γίνει και οι δε έλεγαν να μη γινει , με την λογική οτι μπουκώνει το δίκτυο , τώρα πιο είναι το πρόβλημα ;

----------


## Core2Extreme

Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε;

----------


## SkyNet

> Έχει ειπωθεί πολλές φορές πως αυτό δεν ισχύει.
> Το ότι έχει υποδομή με VDSL 35b καμπίνες ΔΕΝ σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει και FTTH διαθέσιμο.
> Είναι πάρα πολλά τα παραδείγματα περιοχών που έχουν και τα 2.


Ποια είναι αυτά τα παραδείγματα σε ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΕΣ περιοχές και όχι επιλεκτικά με μικρή κάλυψη FTTH πλησίον των κέντρων; Ας είμαστε συγκεκριμένοι λοιπόν.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Ποια είναι αυτά τα παραδείγματα σε ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΕΣ περιοχές και όχι επιλεκτικά με μικρή κάλυψη FTTH πλησίον των κέντρων; Ας είμαστε συγκεκριμένοι λοιπόν.


Μαρούσι, Άνοιξη, Ζωγράφου, Πατήσια, Ροδόπολη, Δροσιά, μερικά γρήγορα παραδείγματα.

Τώρα βεβαίως πετάς το μπαλάκι σε άλλο γήπεδο... ολόκληρες περιοχές.
Ολόκληρες περιοχές μπορεί να μην καλύπτονται ούτε από FTTC...
Αλλά μην χαθείς, σύντομα θα έχει φουλ κάλυψη FTTH σε ουκ ολίγες περιοχές  :Smile:

----------


## netblues

παπαγου, χολαργος, σκαβεται το χαλανδρι και πολλες αλλες.
Απο τη στιγμη που βγηκε εμπορικα το gigabit, και διαφημιζεται, θα εμφανιστει οπου υπαρχει εμπορικο ενδιαφερον, εκει δλδ που υπαρχουν και οι 200ρες.

Οι παροχοι δεν εχουν καμμια σκορδοκαιλα να καλυψουν πρωτα ολους με τουλαχιστον 50 mbits και μετα να...
Το κρατος εχει ειδικα προγραμματα, rural, λευκες κλπ. για καποιες απο αυτες. Υπομονη.

Αν ειχαμε κομμουνισμο θα ειχαμε ακομη dial up. Ολοι ομως. 
Εκτος αν πχ στη Β κορεα εχουν ολοι gigabit.  Γιατι στη νοτια εχουν.  Η ιδια χερσονησος ειναι.

----------


## pelopas1

> Προσωπικά, όταν αναβαθμίζεται η σύνδεση οι δοκιμές είναι οι εξής: speedtest.net, fast.com, .


σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα λινκς   :One thumb up:

----------


## koukaki

> Το μισό forum σου λέει οτι κάνεις λάθος αλλά ΟΧΙ!!! *ΕΣΥ* ξέρεις καλύτερα.


Και ολοκληρο το forum λεει να μην βαζεις το router του παροχου αλλα κατι καλυτερο απο τις μπακατελες που δινουν.
Αλλα το 80% των οικιακων συνδεσεων εχει αυτο που του εστειλαν απο τον παροχο.

Ειμαστε τεχνολογικο forum που εχει βαθυτερες γνωσεις και δεν αντιπροσωπευουμε τον μεσο οικιακο χρηστη.

----------


## x_undefined

> Ειμαστε τεχνολογικο forum που εχει βαθυτερες γνωσεις και δεν αντιπροσωπευουμε τον μεσο οικιακο χρηστη.


Ακριβώς. Ο μέσος χρήστης χωρίς τεχνικές γνώσεις που λες ανοίγει μια χαζοσελίδα και βλέπει την ταινία/σειρά με υπότιτλους έτοιμους. Δεν ψάχνει σε torrents, ούτε ενδιαφέρεται να seedάρει.

----------


## rozak

Χτες ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση σε 300/30.
Έγινε τελικά απομακρυσμένα, παρόλο που υπήρχε ραντεβού με τεχνικό.
Όλα πήγαν άψογα.

----------


## christakoss

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν η 100αρα FTTH του ΟΤΕ στα 36.90 μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με κουπόνι sfbb ή είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός;

----------


## tempo

όπου σήμερα υπάρχει FTTH 100 θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για αναβάθμιση ή θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι περιορισμοί;

----------


## ThReSh

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν η 100αρα FTTH του ΟΤΕ στα 36.90 μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με κουπόνι sfbb ή είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός;


Εννοείς για να βγάλεις σήμερα ή κάποιο που είχες βγάλει παλιότερα?

- - - Updated - - -




> όπου σήμερα υπάρχει FTTH 100 θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για αναβάθμιση ή θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι περιορισμοί;


Τεχνικοί περιορισμοί όχι, "εμπορικοί" ίσως αν είσαι σε περιοχή που έχουν ρίξει οπτικές άλλοι πάροχοι.

----------


## christakoss

> Εννοείς για να βγάλεις σήμερα ή κάποιο που είχες βγάλει παλιότερα?


Έχω εκδώσει το κουπόνι κάπου στα τέλη Ιουλίου. 

Το ερώτημα είναι αν η τιμή μειώνεται στα 23.90 ή έχουν άλλη αρχική τιμή για τη δράση sfbb.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εννοείς για να βγάλεις σήμερα ή κάποιο που είχες βγάλει παλιότερα?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τεχνικοί περιορισμοί όχι, "εμπορικοί" ίσως αν είσαι σε περιοχή που έχουν ρίξει οπτικές άλλοι πάροχοι.


Της Cosmote είναι το δίκτυο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το ερώτημα είναι αν η τιμή μειώνεται στα 23.90 ή έχουν άλλη αρχική τιμή για τη δράση sfbb.


Όχι δεν μειώνεται στο 23.90.  :Sad:

----------


## christakoss

> Όχι δεν μειώνεται στο 23.90.


Δώρο άδωρο τότε.

Δεν έχει νόημα όλο αυτό.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δώρο άδωρο τότε.
> 
> Δεν έχει νόημα όλο αυτό.


Έβαζαν καπέλο στην 100αρα, οι άλλες είναι ακριβώς.  :Sad:

----------


## ASFE

> Χτες ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση σε 300/30.
> Έγινε τελικά απομακρυσμένα, παρόλο που υπήρχε ραντεβού με τεχνικό.
> Όλα πήγαν άψογα.


Τωρα θα θυμομαστε τα παλια της Αλυσιδας και θα γελαμε. Και γω αναβαθμιστηκα!!!
Καλοριζικη!!

----------


## christakoss

> Έβαζαν καπέλο στην 100αρα, οι άλλες είναι ακριβώς.


Το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με ενημέρωσε ότι γίνεται. 

Χμ  :Thinking: 

Άβυσσος.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με ενημέρωσε ότι γίνεται. 
> 
> Χμ 
> 
> Άβυσσος.


Σε άλλους ρίχνουν άκυρο, προχώρα το και θα δείξει η νεκροψία.

----------


## christakoss

> Σε άλλους ρίχνουν άκυρο, προχώρα το και θα δείξει η νεκροψία.


Μην το προχωρήσω φοβάμαι και βρεθώ και με πρόστιμο από τον τωρινό πάροχο και με τιμή 36.90  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ThReSh

> Μην το προχωρήσω φοβάμαι και βρεθώ και με πρόστιμο από τον τωρινό πάροχο και με τιμή 36.90


Τότε πήγαινε Nova 200Mbps με 33 ευρώ και 3 μήνες δώρο.

Βγαίνει στα 28,87/μήνα και με διπλάσια ταχύτητα.

----------


## nikgr

εμενα δεν μπορουν τελικά να προχωρήσουν στη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση απ' τα 200 στα 300 γιατι έχω triple play.
Πρεπει να περιμένω να ανακοινωθουν τα πακέτα

----------


## rozak

Επίσης καλορίζικη.

Η Αλυσίδα έχει μακρά ιστορία προβλημάτων. Ευτυχώς με το καινούριο δίκτυο δείχνει να στρώνει για τα επόμενα 50 χρόνια.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι την εμμονή μερικών γειτόνων να παραμένουν σε adsl. Η διαφορά τιμής είναι πλέον ασήμαντη.

----------


## gvard

> 500 Χ 40 = 20000GB = 20TB


Νταξ, 3 δίσκοι είναι  :Smile: 



<ΠΑΠΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ>
Δίσκοι υπάρχουν
</ΠΑΠΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ>

----------


## simosabarth

Ρώτα καμιά 10ρια από εκεί μέσα, δε ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται.

----------


## pelopas1

για οσα μελη εχουν συνδεσεις  300   500 1000

ποσες ωρες δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας σε κινητα δινει ο οτε?

----------


## Iris07

Τέλος η επιδότηση στην Cosmote για τώρα..
Όποιος πρόλαβε..

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...-internet.html

----------


## demonikman

> Τέλος η επιδότηση στην Cosmote για τώρα..
> Όποιος πρόλαβε..
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...-internet.html


Οποτε για εμας που εχουμε ηδη ftth και θελουμε αναβαθμιση τρωμε ακυρο;

----------


## despotak

> για οσα μελη εχουν συνδεσεις  300   500 1000
> 
> ποσες ωρες δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας σε κινητα δινει ο οτε?


Απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά εντός Ελλάδος

----------


## balander

> Οποτε για εμας που εχουμε ηδη ftth και θελουμε αναβαθμιση τρωμε ακυρο;


Τι θα πει τρως άκυρο; Πληρώνεις περισσότερο απλά

----------


## demonikman

> Τι θα πει τρως άκυρο; Πληρώνεις περισσότερο απλά


Θα πει παιρνω τιμη κουπονιου η τιμη χωρις;Αυτο εννοω τσιλαρε. Ειμαι ηδη με κουπονι γιαυτο ρωταω

----------


## pelopas1

> Απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά εντός Ελλάδος


εισαι σιγουρος?

για 50 mbps  εδεινε 14 ωρες δωρεαν ομιλια για κινητα

τωρα με 100 mbps  δινει 7 ωρες  δωρεαν ομιλια για κινητα

για ξαναδες το συμβολαιο σου και πες μου

----------


## ThReSh

> Θα πει παιρνω τιμη κουπονιου η τιμη χωρις;Αυτο εννοω τσιλαρε. Ειμαι ηδη με κουπονι γιαυτο ρωταω


Ναι θα παίρνεις την αντίστοιχη επιδοτούμενη για όσους μήνες έχουν μείνει και μετά την "full" price.

- - - Updated - - -




> για οσα μελη εχουν συνδεσεις  300   500 1000
> 
> ποσες ωρες δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας σε κινητα δινει ο οτε?


Αυτές έχουν μονο unlimited πακέτα προς το παρόν, άρα απεριοριστα σταθερά και κινητά.

----------


## despotak

> εισαι σιγουρος?
> 
> για 50 mbps  εδεινε 14 ωρες δωρεαν ομιλια για κινητα
> 
> τωρα με 100 mbps  δινει 7 ωρες  δωρεαν ομιλια για κινητα
> 
> για ξαναδες το συμβολαιο σου και πες μου

----------


## nikgr

πάντως η cosmote όταν έβγαλε τα πακέτα τόνιζε την τιμη που πλήρωνε ο καταναλωτής μετά την αφαίρεση της επιδότησης... 
Τωρα φαίνεται ότι η 70αρα για 1gbps (η αλλιώς τα 1700euro για τα 2χρόνια δεσμευσης ) ειναι για λίγα πορτοφολια  και δεν πιστεύω ότι σε καμία περίπτωση μπορουμε να ανεβάσουμε τη διείσδυση με αυτές τις τιμές

----------


## ThReSh

Υπομονή μέχρι το νέο κουπόνι αναγκαστικά.

----------


## pelopas1

despotak

ωραιος  ευχαριστω

επεισης ευχαριστω και το μελος     ThReSh

100ρι το παγιο για 2 χρονια +     

 λογικη τιμη

----------


## ThReSh

> 100ρι το παγιο για 2 χρονια +
> 
> λογικη τιμη


Χάλι θα έλεγα, απαράδεκτη τιμή τα 36.9 για 100αρα.

Σκέψου ότι με το νέο κουπόνι, το 300αρι θα έχει 31.9 κι η 100αρα 36.9 μιας και θα είναι για 300Mbps κι άνω συμβόλαια...

----------


## Penguin

> Και ολοκληρο το forum λεει να μην βαζεις το router του παροχου αλλα κατι καλυτερο απο τις μπακατελες που δινουν.
> Αλλα το 80% των οικιακων συνδεσεων εχει αυτο που του εστειλαν απο τον παροχο.
> 
> Ειμαστε τεχνολογικο forum που εχει βαθυτερες γνωσεις και δεν αντιπροσωπευουμε τον μεσο οικιακο χρηστη.


*Εσύ* να το καταλάβεις αυτό που έχεις κάτι τρελές απόψεις για το ποιός είναι ο μέσος χρήστης.  :Wink:

----------


## vfragos

> εμενα δεν μπορουν τελικά να προχωρήσουν στη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση απ' τα 200 στα 300 γιατι έχω triple play.
> Πρεπει να περιμένω να ανακοινωθουν τα πακέτα


Γίνεται, τους λές απλά να σπάσουν το πακέτο σε δύο, ένα σταθερή και internet και ένα τηλεόραση, αυτό έκαν και εγώ. Είχα 200 με TV entry pack σε ένα πακέτο. Προχώρησα σε αναβάθμιση σε 300 για 24μήνες στα 44.90€ με μειώμενη τιμή  στα 31.90€ για τους 3 μήνες που έχει διάρκεια ακόμα το κουπόνι μου και ξεχωριστό πακέτο tv entry pack για ένα χρόνο στα 9€ το μήνα

----------


## nick_gr

Καλημέρα! Ξέρουμε πότε αναμένεται να βγει το νέο Voucher  απο SFBB με τις επιδοτήσεις για τα νέα πακέτα? 

Είναι ρίσκο να αναβαθμίσεις την γραμμή αν λήγει το 24μηνο συμβόλαιο σου σε λίγο, γιατί ανανεώνεις το συμβόλαιο για αλλους 24μήνες και αν δεν βγει το Gigabit Voucher θα πάρεις τα νέα πακέτα χωρίς Voucher που οι τιμές είναι τσιμπημένες δεν συμφέρει.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα! Ξέρουμε πότε αναμένεται να βγει το νέο Voucher  απο SFBB με τις επιδοτήσεις για τα νέα πακέτα? 
> 
> Είναι ρίσκο να αναβαθμίσεις την γραμμή αν λήγει το 24μηνο συμβόλαιο σου σε λίγο, γιατί ανανεώνεις το συμβόλαιο για αλλους 24μήνες και αν δεν βγει το Gigabit Voucher θα πάρεις τα νέα πακέτα χωρίς Voucher που οι τιμές είναι τσιμπημένες δεν συμφέρει.


Όχι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος χρόνος ανακοινωμένος.
Αν έχεις πάρει προηγούμενη επιδότηση δεν θα μπορείς να πάρεις και την νέα.

----------


## nick_gr

> Αν έχεις πάρει προηγούμενη επιδότηση δεν θα μπορείς να πάρεις και την νέα.


Σίγουρο αυτό δλδ εγώ που πήρα την πρώτη επιδότηση σε 100ρα FTTH δεν θα δικαιούμαι το νέο Voucher με τα νέα πακέτα?

----------


## netblues

Ναι, σιγουρα.

----------


## deniSun

> Σίγουρο αυτό δλδ εγώ που πήρα την πρώτη επιδότηση σε 100ρα FTTH δεν θα δικαιούμαι το νέο Voucher με τα νέα πακέτα?


Αυτό ξέρουμε έως τώρα.
Αν βγει κάτι άλλο αύριο κανείς δεν ξέρει.

----------


## nikgr

οχι απλά δε θα δικαιούσαι στο ονομά σου νέα επιδότηση, αλλα ούτε και να μεταβιβάσεις τη γραμμή σε νέο κάτοχο γιατι θα ελέγχουν αν το συγκεκριμένο νουμερο λειτουργούσε ως FTTH με έναν παλιο λογαριασμό.

Πιστεύω στο triple play θα συμφέρει καλύτερα η αναβάθμιση σε 300αρα γιατι 9euro επιπλέον που ζητάνε τώρα για το cosmote entry το οποίο δεν έχει τιποτα απο κανάλια και το οποίο το έδιναν στο τζάμπα με το 200αρι συμβόλαιο ειναι πολλά. 
Δυστυχως ούτε να το κόψω μπορώ πριν τελειώσει το 2ετές συμβόλαιο

----------


## minas

> Σίγουρο αυτό δλδ εγώ που πήρα την πρώτη επιδότηση σε 100ρα FTTH δεν θα δικαιούμαι το νέο Voucher με τα νέα πακέτα?


Σίγουρο δεν είναι ακόμα, αλλά έτσι έχει ακουστεί...
Μέχρι να βγει στον αέρα, όλα είναι εικασίες.

----------


## pelopas1

ThReSh

εγω που μπηκα 100 εχω την ιδια τιμη που ειχα στην 50

η τιμη ειναι καλη για 1000   αλλα θα πρεπει να ριξουν τις τιμες για 50  100 200

----------


## nick_gr

> αλλα ούτε και να μεταβιβάσεις τη γραμμή σε νέο κάτοχο γιατι θα ελέγχουν αν το συγκεκριμένο νουμερο λειτουργούσε ως FTTH με έναν παλιο λογαριασμό.


Εγώ που ρώτησα σε κατάστημα με είπαν μεταβίβαση δικαιούμαι όταν τελειώσει η 24μηνη δέσμευση, έχω κουπόνι της μάνας μου που το έχω εκτυπώσει με το ΑΦΜ της αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποίησα. Πληρώνεις απλά με είπανε το τέλος ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής και αλλάζει το σταθερό σου νούμερο όπως επίσης και τα στοιχεία της γραμμής του κατόχου.

----------


## gvard

Μου έστειλαν τη σύμβαση και αναφέρουν πως για 1gbit θα παραλάβω σαν εξοπλισμό:

T/P IAD Oxygen HDI34201 + Sync Module
T/P GPON NOKIA G-010-G-Q

Χαζή ερώτηση, μήπως έπρεπε να στείλουν το Fritz 5530 που έχει 2.5G LAN; Απορία μην πιάνει 900-920mbit με τα overhead στο Oxygen που έχει 1G πόρτες (στο router που θα κάνω το VPN μου έχω 2.5G πόρτα)

----------


## mike2

> Μου έστειλαν τη σύμβαση και αναφέρουν πως για 1gbit θα παραλάβω σαν εξοπλισμό:
> 
> T/P IAD Oxygen HDI34201 + Sync Module
> T/P GPON NOKIA G-010-G-Q
> 
> Χαζή ερώτηση, μήπως έπρεπε να στείλουν το Fritz 5530 που έχει 2.5G LAN; Απορία μην πιάνει 900-920mbit με τα overhead στο Oxygen που έχει 1G πόρτες (στο router που θα κάνω το VPN μου έχω 2.5G πόρτα)


Έχω κι εγώ την ίδια απορία. Εμένα στη σύμβαση για 1 Gbps γράφει ότι θα μου στείλουν το Speedport Smart ISDN. Σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα τους όμως δε θα έπρεπε να μου στείλουν το FRITZ!Box 5530;

----------


## nikgr

> Εγώ που ρώτησα σε κατάστημα με είπαν μεταβίβαση δικαιούμαι όταν τελειώσει η 24μηνη δέσμευση, έχω κουπόνι της μάνας μου που το έχω εκτυπώσει με το ΑΦΜ της αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποίησα. Πληρώνεις απλά με είπανε το τέλος ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής και αλλάζει το σταθερό σου νούμερο όπως επίσης και τα στοιχεία της γραμμής του κατόχου.


Eσυ ρωτησες και σου είπαν για το sfbb που έληξε. Για το  gigabit voucher αμφιβάλλω αν το γνωρίζουν

----------


## x_undefined

Δεν στέλνουν Fritz στις ISDN γραμμές.

----------


## gvard

> Έχω κι εγώ την ίδια απορία. Εμένα στη σύμβαση για 1 Gbps γράφει ότι θα μου στείλουν το Speedport Smart ISDN. Σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα τους όμως δε θα έπρεπε να μου στείλουν το FRITZ!Box 5530;


Εμένα λόγω ISDN στέλνουν αυτό σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα τους: https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od3230041_prod

Το θέμα είναι τι ρόλο βαράει το PSTN/ISDN πλέον; Δεν έχει σημασία, το ποσα κανάλια voip έχει τι σχέση έχει με το modem;

----------


## mob

> Ακριβώς. Ο μέσος χρήστης χωρίς τεχνικές γνώσεις που λες ανοίγει μια χαζοσελίδα και βλέπει την ταινία/σειρά με υπότιτλους έτοιμους. Δεν ψάχνει σε torrents, ούτε ενδιαφέρεται να seedάρει.


Άσχετο αλλά ο χρήστης με σούπερ τεχνικά αναβαθμισμένες γνώσεις δε seedάρει ποτέ γιατί δε ξέρει τι κατεβάζει και ποιος κοιτάει τα logs, κατεβάζει από news servers  :Wink:

----------


## x_undefined

> Δεν έχει σημασία, το ποσα κανάλια voip έχει τι σχέση έχει με το modem;


Ναι, αλλά εσύ π.χ. θες ψηφιακή έξοδο, οπότε αναγκαστικά Oxygen σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Αλλά ακόμα και στα απλά 2 κανάλια φωνής δεν μπορούν, γιατί έχει μόνο 1 τηλεφωνική έξοδο.

----------


## L.S.K.

> Εμένα λόγω ISDN στέλνουν αυτό σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα τους: https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od3230041_prod
> 
> Το θέμα είναι τι ρόλο βαράει το PSTN/ISDN πλέον; Δεν έχει σημασία, το ποσα κανάλια voip έχει τι σχέση έχει με το modem;


Γιατι υπαρχει isdn FTTH?

----------


## x_undefined

> Γιατι υπαρχει isdn FTTH?


Τα κανάλια φωνής ουσιαστικά.

----------


## mike2

> Δεν στέλνουν Fritz στις ISDN γραμμές.


Μπορώ να ζητήσω το Fritz αν δε με ενδιαφέρει το 2ο κανάλι φωνής;

----------


## ThReSh

> ThReSh
> 
> εγω που μπηκα 100 εχω την ιδια τιμη που ειχα στην 50
> 
> η τιμη ειναι καλη για 1000   αλλα θα πρεπει να ριξουν τις τιμες για 50  100 200


Σίγουρα, το θέμα είναι πότε. Διότι τους έχω ικανούς να πρωθούν τις 300αρες (με επιδότηση).

----------


## x_undefined

> Μπορώ να ζητήσω το Fritz αν δε με ενδιαφέρει το 2ο κανάλι φωνής;


Φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις να αλλάξεις τη γραμμή σου πρώτα. Να φαίνεται δηλαδή εμπορικά σαν PSTN με 1 κανάλι. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν γίνεται αυτό και τι παίζει με το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## Penguin

> Μπορώ να ζητήσω το Fritz αν δε με ενδιαφέρει το 2ο κανάλι φωνής;


Το ISDN δεν είναι απλά 2 κανάλια (αυτά πλέον μπορείς να τα έχεις και με voip). Είναι ενα ολόκληρο σύστημα τηλεφωνίας και άλλων υπηρεσιών που πρέπει να υποστηρίζεται απο το τερματικό σου. Γι αυτό δίνουν το Ocygen, οχι για να έχεις 2 κανάλια. Αν δεν το θες πρέπει πρώτα να πας σε PSTN.

----------


## fadasma

> Γιατι υπαρχει isdn FTTH?


Πρέπει να έχει ξεμείνει το όνομα, δεν υπάρχει πλέον ISDN. Το Speedport δίνει 2 κανάλια μέσω voip.

----------


## L.S.K.

> Πρέπει να έχει ξεμείνει το όνομα, δεν υπάρχει πλέον ISDN. Το Speedport δίνει 2 κανάλια μέσω voip.



Το γνωρίζω αλλα έχω κουραστεί να εξηγώ ότι η γή δεν είναι επίπεδη.

----------


## x_undefined

> Το γνωρίζω αλλα έχω κουραστεί να εξηγώ ότι η γή δεν είναι επίπεδη.


Πες το και στην Cosmote που το έχει κρατήσει στο όνομα των CPE και στα συστήματά της ακόμα και στις VoBB συνδέσεις.

----------


## minas

Ρε παιδιά εφόσον η γραμμή είναι βαφτισμένη ISDN, ο ΟΤΕ (δικαίως) θεωρεί ότι τεχνικά εσείς επιθυμείτε συνδεσιμότητα ISDN.
Αυτό σημαίνει κατ' ελάχιστο μία BRI θύρα στο CPE, ώστε να συνδεθεί με τον κατάλληλο ISDN εξοπλισμό σας (τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, τηλεφωνική συσκευή, κλπ).
Εάν είχατε ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με είσοδο BRI και ο ΟΤΕ σας έδινε απλές PSTN θύρες στο ρούτερ, δεν θα αρχίζατε τα καντήλια;

----------


## L.S.K.

> Ρε παιδιά εφόσον η γραμμή είναι βαφτισμένη ISDN, ο ΟΤΕ (δικαίως) θεωρεί ότι τεχνικά εσείς επιθυμείτε συνδεσιμότητα ISDN.
> Αυτό σημαίνει κατ' ελάχιστο μία BRI θύρα στο CPE, ώστε να συνδεθεί με τον κατάλληλο ISDN εξοπλισμό σας (τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, τηλεφωνική συσκευή, κλπ).
> Εάν είχατε ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με είσοδο BRI και ο ΟΤΕ σας έδινε απλές PSTN θύρες στο ρούτερ, δεν θα αρχίζατε τα καντήλια;


Το 90% ISDN γραμμών που είχε ο ΟΤΕ ήταν για πελάτες με ένα τηλεφωνικό νούμερο και 2 κανάλια ήχου. Αυτό πλέον μπορεί να γίνει με ένα απλό cpe που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και όχι με Oxygen και Fritz. Με ένα speedport λειτουργεί κανονικά ( έχω ζωντανό παράδειγμα σε κατάστημα φίλου ) . CPE με BRI γιατί το βαφτίζουμε ISDN ?
Τέλος αφού ISDN σε SIP δεν υπάρχει , ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε να βαφτίσει τα πακέτα του διαφορετικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Τα ονόμαζε αρχικά διαφορετικά (VoB με 1 ή 2 κανάλια φωνής) όταν παράλληλα έδινε ακόμη PSTN και ISDN. Με την καθολική παροχή VoIP, διατήρησε (χάριν ευκολίας) την παλιά ονομασία.
Στα απλά Speedport παίζει μια χαρά η τηλεφωνία με 2 κανάλια φωνής. Ωστόσο όποιος έχει ISDN τηλεφωνικές συσκευές ή ΡΒΧ και εξακολουθεί να τα χρησιμοποιεί (π.χ. εκατοντάδες επιχειρήσεις εστίασης) αναγκαστικά θέλουν συσκευή με BRI οπότε εδώ οι επιλογές από την εταιρεία είναι Oxygen και Fritz.

----------


## Penguin

> Τα ονόμαζε αρχικά διαφορετικά (VoB με 1 ή 2 κανάλια φωνής) όταν παράλληλα έδινε ακόμη PSTN και ISDN. Με την καθολική παροχή VoIP, διατήρησε (χάριν ευκολίας) την παλιά ονομασία.
> Στα απλά Speedport παίζει μια χαρά η τηλεφωνία με 2 κανάλια φωνής. Ωστόσο όποιος έχει ISDN τηλεφωνικές συσκευές ή ΡΒΧ και εξακολουθεί να τα χρησιμοποιεί (π.χ. εκατοντάδες επιχειρήσεις εστίασης) αναγκαστικά θέλουν συσκευή με BRI οπότε εδώ οι επιλογές από την εταιρεία είναι Oxygen και Fritz.


Πες τα ρε φίλε γιατί μερικοί αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν. Έχουν φάει κόλλημα οτι το ISDN είναι απλώς τηλεφωνία με 2 γραμμές.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## L.S.K.

> Πες τα ρε φίλε γιατί μερικοί αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν. Έχουν φάει κόλλημα οτι το ISDN είναι απλώς τηλεφωνία με 2 γραμμές.


Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά το ISDN, αφού το 1997 περνούσα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα Panasonic . Για να μη ξεφύγουμε και από το θέμα μας που είναι το FTTH 1Gbps, όπως είπες και εσύ τα απομεινάρια του ISDN είναι μικρομεσαίες επιχείρησης που σίγουρα δε θα χρειαστούν 1Gbps. Τέλος το κόστος ενός VOIP τηλεφωνικού κέντρου είναι μικρό για μια επιχείρηση και με τις επιδοτήσεις που τρέχουν ανά καιρούς είναι μηδενικό. info το Fritz Box που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ για το 1Gbps δεν έχει BRI.

----------


## x_undefined



----------


## Durdyn

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιες είναι οι τιμές για 100 και 300 μετά το τέλος του κουπονιού;
Έχω περίπου 10 μήνες ακόμα για την 100αρα μου και θέλω να δω τι διαφορά θα είναι μετά, αν αναβαθμίσω στα 300.

----------


## L.S.K.

44,90 ????

----------


## pankostas

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιες είναι οι τιμές για 100 και 300 μετά το τέλος του κουπονιού;
> Έχω περίπου 10 μήνες ακόμα για την 100αρα μου και θέλω να δω τι διαφορά θα είναι μετά, αν αναβαθμίσω στα 300.


Σε 10 μήνες θα αλλάξουν πολλά! Όταν πλησιάσει ο καιρός θα δεις τι τιμές παίζουν εκείνο το διάστημα!

----------


## Manos_ps

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να μας πει γνώμη;

----------


## Iris07

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιες είναι οι τιμές για 100 και 300 μετά το τέλος του κουπονιού;
> Έχω περίπου 10 μήνες ακόμα για την 100αρα μου και θέλω να δω τι διαφορά θα είναι μετά, αν αναβαθμίσω στα 300.


Προς το παρόν ισχύουν αυτά που λέει το τοπικ στην αρχή χωρίς επιδότηση..

----------


## jkoukos

> info το Fritz Box που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ για το 1Gbps δεν έχει BRI


Πληροφοριακά η εταιρεία καταργεί την S0 θύρα σε όλα τα νέα μοντέλα που βγάζει.

Ο ΟΤΕ ξεκίνησε πριν από ~3 χρόνια να δίνει με χρησιδάνειο σε επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις (που ήθελαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον υπάρχοντα ISDN εξοπλισμό) το 7490 και αργότερα το 7590. Λίγο αργότερα ήταν που άρχισε να πουλά συσκευές της AVM στο εμπόριο μέσω των καταστημάτων του. Ίδια πρακτική ακολούθησε πολύ αργότερα η Wind.
Αυτά τα μοντέλα μια χαρά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε FTTH Gigabit σύνδεση, χωρίς να υπάρξει καμία αναβάθμιση του υπάρχοντος εξοπλισμού και οικονομική επιβάρυνση του πελάτη.

----------


## Durdyn

> Σε 10 μήνες θα αλλάξουν πολλά! Όταν πλησιάσει ο καιρός θα δεις τι τιμές παίζουν εκείνο το διάστημα!


Προφανώς, αλλά θα είναι 10 μήνες με τριπλάσια ταχύτητα. 




> Προς το παρόν ισχύουν αυτά που λέει το τοπικ στην αρχή χωρίς επιδότηση..


Άρα 36,90 και 44,90
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Penguin

> Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά το ISDN, αφού το 1997 περνούσα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα Panasonic . Για να μη ξεφύγουμε και από το θέμα μας που είναι το FTTH 1Gbps, όπως είπες και εσύ τα απομεινάρια του ISDN είναι μικρομεσαίες επιχείρησης που σίγουρα δε θα χρειαστούν 1Gbps. Τέλος το κόστος ενός VOIP τηλεφωνικού κέντρου είναι μικρό για μια επιχείρηση και με τις επιδοτήσεις που τρέχουν ανά καιρούς είναι μηδενικό. info το Fritz Box που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ για το 1Gbps δεν έχει BRI.


Το θέμα μας είναι οτι ο άλλος έχει ISDN και διαμαρτύρεται που του δίνουν router που υποστηρίζει ISDN.  :Wink:

----------


## FuS

> δωρεαν αναβαθμιση μου ειπαν είναι για το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου, χωρις νέα 2ετή δέσμευση. Απλά απ' τα 200 με πάνε δωρεαν και χωρις δέσμευση στα 300mbps με την παλια τιμη και ισχύει κανονικά το triple play που είχα.
> Οποτε βγάλουν και πακέτα 500mbps triple play μπορώ να το αναβαθμίσω με δικο μου αίτημα αλλα θα ισχύει νέα 2ετής δέσμευση και φυσικά επιδότηση μόνο για το 6μηνο που μου απομένει.
> Δεχθηκα, καλό ακουγεται.


Με βάση την δική μου εμπειρία (και όχι σαν πελάτης), κατά 99% θεωρώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μπεις σε νέα 24μηνη δέσμευση. Οπότε θα σου συνιστούσα να το προσέξεις.

----------


## Iris07

*Πλέον στην Cosmote τα πακέτα VDSL & FTTH (χωρίς επιδότηση) στα 100 & στα 200 Mbps..
με ή χωρίς ΤV έχουν ακριβώς τις ίδιες τιμές!*

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...ns/-/N-1wj3x15

- Χρησιμοποιείστε τα φίλτρα..

----------


## ThReSh

Page not found.  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, είδα ότι δεν δουλεύουν εδώ τα link μαζί με τα φίλτρα..  :Cool: 
Σας έβαλα την γενική αρχική σελίδα για όλα τα πακέτα!

* Κάνει λίγη ώρα να φορτώσει!  :Laughing: 




> *Πλέον στην Cosmote τα πακέτα VDSL & FTTH (χωρίς επιδότηση) στα 100 & στα 200 Mbps..
> με ή χωρίς ΤV έχουν ακριβώς τις ίδιες τιμές!*
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...ns/-/N-1wj3x15
> 
> - Χρησιμοποιείστε τα φίλτρα..

----------


## Penguin

> *Πλέον στην Cosmote τα πακέτα VDSL & FTTH (χωρίς επιδότηση) στα 100 & στα 200 Mbps..
> με ή χωρίς ΤV έχουν ακριβώς τις ίδιες τιμές!*
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...ns/-/N-1wj3x15
> 
> - Χρησιμοποιείστε τα φίλτρα..


Λογική προσέγγιση. Αλλά να θες να πάς στην cosmote για καλύτερη ταχύτητα και το site να κάνει 2 λεπτά να φορτώσει;  :ROFL:

----------


## AlexanderK83

> Λογική προσέγγιση. Αλλά να θες να πάς στην cosmote για καλύτερη ταχύτητα και το site να κάνει 2 λεπτά να φορτώσει;


τι σχέση έχει το site με το δίκτυο του παρόχου;

----------


## x_undefined

> τι σχέση έχει το site με το δίκτυο του παρόχου;


Καμία, απλώς δίνει πολύ κακή πρώτη εικόνα στον υποψήφιο πελάτη για τον μεγαλύτερο πάροχο τηλεπικονωνιών.

----------


## AlexanderK83

> Καμία, απλώς δίνει πολύ κακή πρώτη εικόνα στον υποψήφιο πελάτη για τον μεγαλύτερο πάροχο τηλεπικονωνιών.


πολλές φορές ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται να φορτώσει μία σελίδα δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από την γραμμή αλλά και από τον υπολογιστή μας καθώς και πόσο "βαριά" είναι η σελίδα

----------


## x_undefined

> πολλές φορές ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται να φορτώσει μία σελίδα δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από την γραμμή αλλά και από τον υπολογιστή μας καθώς και πόσο "βαριά" είναι η σελίδα


Οι σελίδες της Cosmote είναι βαριές επειδή είναι κακογραμμένες και έχουν άπειρα διαφορετικά συστήματα στο backend. Και σε 32 πυρήνες το ίδιο θα αργεί.

----------


## manosdoc

> Οι σελίδες της Cosmote είναι βαριές επειδή είναι κακογραμμένες και έχουν άπειρα διαφορετικά συστήματα στο backend. Και σε 32 πυρήνες το ίδιο θα αργεί.


Από τα χειρότερα sites, αντάξιο κλασικού ελληνικού γραμμενοποδαρικού/στ@ρχιδισμού πέτα πάνω modules αρκεί να κάνει βζιν εφέ.

----------


## NeK

> Από τα χειρότερα sites, αντάξιο κλασικού ελληνικού γραμμενοποδαρικού/στ@ρχιδισμού πέτα πάνω modules αρκεί να κάνει βζιν εφέ.


και λίγα λες...

----------


## fadasma

Όταν "τρέχεις" με σύνδεση 1000Mbps όλα τα sites αργά σου φαίνονται  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## pelopas1

πριν απο λιγο βρηκα συνεργειο του οτε στην περιοχη μου  το οποιο βαζει καλωδια για τις υψηλες ταχυτητες οτε    δηλαδη για ταχυτητες 300 εως 1 gbps

μου ειπαν οτι ο οτε  εχει ηδη ξεκινησει να δινει γραμμες 1 gbps  μονο για εταιριες και επιχειρησεις και οχι για τα σπιτια

ποσα μελη εδω εχουν ηδη αποκτησει την ταχυτητα 1 gbps για το σπιτι τους?

----------


## x_undefined

> βαζει καλωδια για τις υψηλες ταχυτητες οτε δηλαδη για ταχυτητες 300 εως 1 gbps


Δεν έχει διαφορά με τις υπόλοιπες υπάρχουσες οπτικές.




> μου ειπαν οτι ο οτε εχει ηδη ξεκινησει να δινει γραμμες 1 gbps μονο για εταιριες και επιχειρησεις και οχι για τα σπιτια


Όπου θες μπορείς να βάλεις.

----------


## nick_gr

Πως γίνεται η τιμή της 200άρας FTTH να είναι ίδια με την την τιμή της 300άρας αυτό μόνο η COTE μπορεί να το κάνει θα μας τρελάνουν.....
Αν δεν συμμορφωθεί με τις τιμές βλέπω να φεύγει πολύ κόσμος...

----------


## pelopas1

> Δεν έχει διαφορά με τις υπόλοιπες υπάρχουσες οπτικές.
> 
> 
> 
> Όπου θες μπορείς να βάλεις.


αρχισανε ραδιο αρβυλα  οι τεχνικοι προς οφελος "των μεγαλων πελατων"

----------


## jkoukos

> Πως γίνεται η τιμή της 200άρας FTTH να είναι ίδια με την την τιμή της 300άρας αυτό μόνο η COTE μπορεί να το κάνει θα μας τρελάνουν.....


Η 200άρα είναι FTTC (VDSL) και την δίνει προσφορά. Μόνο η 300άρα είναι FTTH.

----------


## spyhap

> Πως γίνεται η τιμή της 200άρας FTTH να είναι ίδια με την την τιμή της 300άρας αυτό μόνο η COTE μπορεί να το κάνει θα μας τρελάνουν.....
> Αν δεν συμμορφωθεί με τις τιμές βλέπω να φεύγει πολύ κόσμος...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241770


Ειναι διαφορετικες οι περιπτωσεις: αν εχεις δικτυο FTTH πας στην 300αρα αν οχι απο VDSL έως 200 (και αμα σου αρεσει). Δηλαδη δεν τιθεται θεμα ενας πελατης που εχει διαθεσιμο FTTH τι θα προτιμησει , αλλα αν δεν εχει;;;; εως 200 :P

----------


## ThReSh

Στη Γερμανία η DT τουλάχιστον έχει λίγο ακριβότερη την 500αρα(49.95/μηνα), από την 250αρα (46.2/μηνα)...όχι ίδια τιμή.  :Razz:

----------


## L.S.K.

> Ειναι διαφορετικες οι περιπτωσεις: αν εχεις δικτυο FTTH πας στην 300αρα αν οχι απο VDSL έως 200 (και αμα σου αρεσει). Δηλαδη δεν τιθεται θεμα ενας πελατης που εχει διαθεσιμο FTTH τι θα προτιμησει , αλλα αν δεν εχει;;;; εως 200 :P


Η διαφήμιση που κάνει η κοσμοτέ είναι ο ορισμός της αθέμιτης διαφήμισης.
Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει στο site:"
Τώρα, πάνω από 1,8 εκατομμύρια ιδιώτες κι επιχειρήσεις μπορούν να αποκτήσουν ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες:
300Mbps • 500Mbps • 1Gbps
για να απολαμβάνουν την απόλυτη εμπειρία Internet.
*Οι νέες ταχύτητες COSMOTE Fiber είναι ήδη εμπορικά διαθέσιμες σε περιοχές με υποδομή Fiber To The Home.* "

Και όταν κάνω αίτηση για αναβάθμιση από 200 στα 300 μου απαντούν ότι δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα στη περιοχή μου!

----------


## zeronero

> ...ότι δεν έχει διάθεση στη περιοχή μου!


Δεν έχει διάθεση βρε αδερφέ, πώς το λένε, ώχου!
Όταν του έρθει βλέπουμε!

----------


## netblues

Απο οτι βλεπω, στα business η static ip καταργηθηκε απο παντου.

Εκτος αν δεν την βλεπω...
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...ns/-/N-1ws01xd

ΥΓ Τηλεφωνικη αναβαθμιση απο 200 σε 1000. Εγινε 10 λεπτα αφου εκλεισε το τηλεφωνο.  Ουτε καν ip δεν αλλαξε. Εβαλε λιγο packet loss.. και voila..  1000/100

----------


## sdikr

> Απο οτι βλεπω, στα business η static ip καταργηθηκε απο παντου.
> 
> Εκτος αν δεν την βλεπω...
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...ns/-/N-1ws01xd
> 
> ΥΓ Τηλεφωνικη αναβαθμιση απο 200 σε 1000. Εγινε 10 λεπτα αφου εκλεισε το τηλεφωνο.  Ουτε καν ip δεν αλλαξε. Εβαλε λιγο packet loss.. και voila..  1000/100


Από όσο λένε στην σύμβαση παραμένει η static σαν default

https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/bus...200_months.pdf

----------


## john84

> Πως γίνεται η τιμή της 200άρας FTTH να είναι ίδια με την την τιμή της 300άρας αυτό μόνο η COTE μπορεί να το κάνει θα μας τρελάνουν.....
> Αν δεν συμμορφωθεί με τις τιμές βλέπω να φεύγει πολύ κόσμος...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241770


Ειναι απλό και θέλει λιγη παρατηρηση . 
Η μια τιμη ειναι για VDSL και η αλλη για FTTH. Γι αυτο εχει κρατησει και τα 2 πακετα στο site. H 200 VDSL ειχε 52,90 πριν 4-5 μηνες , η τρεχουσα τιμη ξεκινησε να ισχυει μετα την 1ή παυση εκδοσης των κουπονιων του sfbb.

----------


## netblues

> Από όσο λένε στην σύμβαση παραμένει η static σαν default
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/bus...200_months.pdf



Ειναι παλιο το εντυπο. Δεν γραφει πουθενα 1 γιγαμπιτ. Μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες που υπηρχε η διακοσαρα, την εγραφε την static. Τωρα εχει εξαφανιστει. Τους ρωτησα, δεν ειχαν ιδεα, αλλα το συστημα δεν τους αφηνε και να τη βαλουν

----------


## jkoukos

> Και όταν κάνω αίτηση για αναβάθμιση από 200 στα 300 μου απαντούν ότι δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα στη περιοχή μου!


Η ανακοίνωση της Cosmote αναφέρεται στο δικό της ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο FTTH και ισχύει 100%.
Η δική σου σύνδεση είναι μέσω χοντρικής Vodafone, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις αν αυτή δεν παρέχει μεγαλύτερα πακέτα, δεν μπορεί να λάβει τέτοιο ο πάροχός σου.

----------


## L.S.K.

Που το αναφέρει?

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον εδώ : 

_... 300Mbps, 500Mbps και 1Gbps, για πρώτη φορά στο COSMOTE Fiber, το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών της χώρας, μέσω υποδομής οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι (Fiber to the Home)._

Μόνο για το δικό του δίκτυο μπορεί να μιλάει ο OTE..  :Cool: 

Αλλά αναμενόμενο και από την στιγμή που Vodafone & Wind δεν έχουν βγάλει τέτοια πακέτα..
οπότε δεν δίνουν χονδρική ακόμη..

----------


## L.S.K.

> Μάλλον εδώ : 
> 
> _... 300Mbps, 500Mbps και 1Gbps, για πρώτη φορά στο COSMOTE Fiber, το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών της χώρας, μέσω υποδομής οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι (Fiber to the Home)._
> 
> Μόνο για το δικό του δίκτυο μπορεί να μιλάει ο OTE.. 
> 
> Αλλά αναμενόμενο και από την στιγμή που Vodafone & Wind δεν έχουν βγάλει τέτοια πακέτα..
> οπότε δεν δίνουν χονδρική ακόμη..


Γιατί παίζουμε με τις λέξεις, COSMOTE Fiber ονομάζει το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών ή τα πακέτα? Γιατί στο site για ιδιώτες τα πακέτα τα ονομάζει COSMOTE Fiber 100-200 κτλ και για επιχείρησης Business Fiber 100-200 κτλ..
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να αναφέρει με σαφήνεια που παρέχει τις νέες ταχύτητες .Ο πελάτης δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζει πια εταιρία έχει περάσει το δίκτυο. Τέλος η Wind έχει δώσει μέχρι 1Gbps σε χονδρική.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί παίζουμε με τις λέξεις, COSMOTE Fiber ονομάζει το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών ή τα πακέτα? Γιατί στο site για ιδιώτες τα πακέτα τα ονομάζει COSMOTE Fiber 100-200 κτλ και για επιχείρησης Business Fiber 100-200 κτλ..
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να αναφέρει με σαφήνεια που παρέχει τις νέες ταχύτητες .Ο πελάτης δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζει πια εταιρία έχει περάσει το δίκτυο. Τέλος η Wind έχει δώσει μέχρι 1Gbps σε χονδρική.


Το cosmote fiber που αναφέρει στα πακέτα αναφέρεται και στα δυο.
Το δίκτυο οπτικών που αναφέρει μόνο στο δίκτυο οπτικών της  cosmote

----------


## Iris07

> Τέλος η Wind έχει δώσει μέχρι 1Gbps σε χονδρική.


Για άλλες γραμμές θα λες και όχι από τις καμπίνες της..
γιατί η ίδια η Wind είπε ότι θα βγάλει αυτά τα πακέτα αργότερα..

- - - Updated - - -

Edit..
Τώρα που κοίταξα, ναι μπορεί να έχει δώσει σε κάποιες περιοχές της,
αλλά σίγουρα ο OTE δεν μπορεί να πει τι γίνεται στα δίκτυα των άλλων παρόχων..

----------


## jkoukos

> Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να αναφέρει με σαφήνεια που παρέχει τις νέες ταχύτητες .Ο πελάτης δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζει πια εταιρία έχει περάσει το δίκτυο.


Είναι αδύνατον να μνημονεύει παντού σε ποιες περιοχές έχει παρουσία και μέσω ποιας υπηρεσίας. Για τέτοια ενημέρωση υπάρχει σε όλους τους παρόχους ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας, αλλά δεν δίνει απάντηση για τον λόγο που δεν παρέχει κάπου την όποια υπηρεσία.
Αυτή η απάντηση βγαίνει μαθαίνοντας πως, με ποιον τρόπο, που και πότε υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα δίκτυα. Δεν θα βρεις πουθενά έτοιμη λίστα για όλους και παντού. Ψάχνεις την απάντηση σε διάφορα άρθρα ιστοσελίδων και επίσημων αρχών ή σε τεχνολογικά φόρα όπως στο adslgr, που υπάρχει συγκεντρωμένη πληθώρα πληροφοριών.

Σου λέμε λοιπόν ότι αν η υπηρεσία που θέλεις από τον πάροχό σου, δίδεται μέσω χοντρικής άλλου παρόχου και αυτός δεν έχει βγάλει αντίστοιχα πακέτα, τότε ούτε ο δικός σου πάροχος μπορεί να το κάνει.
Πάροχος χοντρικής για την περιοχή σου είναι η Vodafone, οπότε η Cosmote δεν σου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα. Αν ήταν η ίδια ή η Wind, θα άλλαζε το πράγμα.

----------


## netblues

> Ειναι παλιο το εντυπο. Δεν γραφει πουθενα 1 γιγαμπιτ. Μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες που υπηρχε η διακοσαρα, την εγραφε την static. Τωρα εχει εξαφανιστει. Τους ρωτησα, δεν ειχαν ιδεα, αλλα το συστημα δεν τους αφηνε και να τη βαλουν


Μετα απο restart, η ip παρεμεινε ιδια. Αν κρινω και απο το γεγονος οτι συνεχιζει να μην μου δινει ipv6 (κατι που γινεται σε ολες τις static) μπορω να θεωρησω οτι παρεμεινε.

Υποψιαζομαι οτι δεν μπορεις πλεον να παρεις νεα συνδεση με static. Οποιος πηρε, πηρε.

----------


## minas

> Μετα απο restart, η ip παρεμεινε ιδια. Αν κρινω και απο το γεγονος οτι συνεχιζει να μην μου δινει ipv6 (κατι που γινεται σε ολες τις static) μπορω να θεωρησω οτι παρεμεινε.
> 
> Υποψιαζομαι οτι δεν μπορεις πλεον να παρεις νεα συνδεση με static. Οποιος πηρε, πηρε.


Έκανα και χθες μια νέα αίτηση, θα ξέρουμε σύντομα  :Wink:

----------


## Panos0019

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Εβαλα πρόσφατα τα 500 mbps από Cosmote αλλα φαίνεται στο wifi αλλα και τα mesh δεν μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες με το ζόρι δηλαδή στο wifi 200 mpbs.
(έχω συσκευές wifi 6 κτλπ.) 
Υπαρχει περίπτωση να ζητήσω αλλαγή σε Fridge είναι καλύτερο? H να αλλάξω κανάλια αν ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## Thanasakis11

Off Topic


		Προσωπικά δεν θα αγόραζα Fritz για καλύτερο wifi. Θα πήγαινα κατευθείαν σε ένα καλό access point. Από την άλλη όταν πιάνουμε τέτοιες ταχύτητες αρχίζουμε και βλέπουμε το ταβάνι της τεχνολογίας του wifi στον πραγματικό κόσμο. Στην θέση σου θα βολευόμουν με τα 200 του ασύρματου στο κινητό και θα κούμπωνα ενσύρματα ότι μπορούσα (κάτι που έχω κάνει ήδη έστω και με 100άρα).

----------


## NeK

> Μετα απο restart, η ip παρεμεινε ιδια. Αν κρινω και απο το γεγονος οτι συνεχιζει να μην μου δινει ipv6 (κατι που γινεται σε ολες τις static) μπορω να θεωρησω οτι παρεμεινε.
> 
> Υποψιαζομαι οτι δεν μπορεις πλεον να παρεις νεα συνδεση με static. Οποιος πηρε, πηρε.


Αν δεν έχει στατική IP η business τότε τι σόι business είναι; Και αν δεν έχει στατική, ούτε καν ως επιπλέον "υπηρεσία", πως θα κάνουμε την δουλειά μας όσοι την χρειαζόμαστε;  :Blink: 

Περιμένω πως και πως στη δουλειά να μας βάλουν επιτέλους την οπτική για να έχουμε στατική. Μη μου λέτε τέτοια τώρα!  :What..?:

----------


## Kostinos

Κι νέο Data Center...
https://www.techwar.gr/99041/lancom-...-optikon-inon/

----------


## mike2

> Το θέμα μας είναι οτι ο άλλος έχει ISDN και διαμαρτύρεται που του δίνουν router που υποστηρίζει ISDN.


Βασικά ο λόγος που διαμαρτυρήθηκα είναι επειδή φοβάμαι ότι δε θα μπορέσω να αξιοποιήσω πλήρως την 1 Gbps σύνδεση λόγω του overhead στο ethernet (το Speedport έχει 1Gbps θύρα ethernet, ενώ το Fritz έχει 2.5Gbps (με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι το υποστηρίζει ο υπολογιστής/καλωδίωση)). Υποθέτω ότι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που ο ΟΤΕ κανονικά δίνει το Fritz στις 1Gbps συνδέσεις. Πρακτικά όμως, δε γνωρίζω πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά υπάρχει  :Sorry: 

Επίσης, δε θα με χάλαγε να είχα και το repeater που δίνουν μαζί!  :Embarassed: 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τα features που προσφέρει η ISDN. ISDN είχαμε βάλει πριν πολλά χρόνια (εποχές dial-up), για να είναι λίγο πιο γρήγορο το internet, και για να μπορούμε να μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο την ίδια στιγμή που κάποιος ήταν συνδεδεμένος στο internet. Έτσι λοιπόν, ξέμεινε από τότε. Μάλλον θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να το γυρίσω σε PSTN...  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

> Αν δεν έχει στατική IP η business τότε τι σόι business είναι; Και αν δεν έχει στατική, ούτε καν ως επιπλέον "υπηρεσία", πως θα κάνουμε την δουλειά μας όσοι την χρειαζόμαστε; 
> 
> Περιμένω πως και πως στη δουλειά να μας βάλουν επιτέλους την οπτική για να έχουμε στατική. Μη μου λέτε τέτοια τώρα!


Παντως κανενα προγραμμα business δεν αναφερει πλεον στατικη ip ως υπηρεσια. Πριν το εδινε μονο στο ακριβοτερο business πακετο.
Γενικοτερα πρεπει να αρχισουμε να τις ξεχναμε τις static. DDns, και για τους μερακληδες., rfc2136. Πρακτικα κανει update αμεσα, σε λιγοτερο απο 2 λεπτα.
Static δεν ειναι ομως

----------


## mob

> Αν δεν έχει στατική IP η business τότε τι σόι business είναι; Και αν δεν έχει στατική, ούτε καν ως επιπλέον "υπηρεσία", πως θα κάνουμε την δουλειά μας όσοι την χρειαζόμαστε; 
> 
> Περιμένω πως και πως στη δουλειά να μας βάλουν επιτέλους την οπτική για να έχουμε στατική. Μη μου λέτε τέτοια τώρα!


Θα λαλήσουμε ποιος το σκέφτηκε αυτό  :Very angry:

----------


## El oasis

Πώς είναι δυνατόν όταν κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας cosmote fiber , βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα έως 100mbps cosmote fiber, ενώ πάντα έβγαζε έως 200mbps.  (Δεν αφορά ftth) , τι άλλαξε ξαφνικά;

----------


## pelopas1

> Πώς είναι δυνατόν όταν κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας cosmote fiber , βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα έως 100mbps cosmote fiber, ενώ πάντα έβγαζε έως 200mbps.  (Δεν αφορά ftth) , τι άλλαξε ξαφνικά;


συνηθως το σκ δεν πιανει η σελιδα με ολες τις διαθεσιμες συνδεσεις

δοκιμασε απο δευτερα και ολα θα ειναι κομπλε

----------


## Penguin

> Βασικά ο λόγος που διαμαρτυρήθηκα είναι επειδή φοβάμαι ότι δε θα μπορέσω να αξιοποιήσω πλήρως την 1 Gbps σύνδεση λόγω του overhead στο ethernet (το Speedport έχει 1Gbps θύρα ethernet, ενώ το Fritz έχει 2.5Gbps (με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι το υποστηρίζει ο υπολογιστής/καλωδίωση)). Υποθέτω ότι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που ο ΟΤΕ κανονικά δίνει το Fritz στις 1Gbps συνδέσεις. Πρακτικά όμως, δε γνωρίζω πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά υπάρχει 
> 
> Επίσης, δε θα με χάλαγε να είχα και το repeater που δίνουν μαζί! 
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τα features που προσφέρει η ISDN. ISDN είχαμε βάλει πριν πολλά χρόνια (εποχές dial-up), για να είναι λίγο πιο γρήγορο το internet, και για να μπορούμε να μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο την ίδια στιγμή που κάποιος ήταν συνδεδεμένος στο internet. Έτσι λοιπόν, ξέμεινε από τότε. Μάλλον θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να το γυρίσω σε PSTN...


Ακριβώς. Δεν χρειάζεσαι πλέον ISDN και το πληρώνεις τζάμπα οπότε το λογικό είναι να το καταργήσεις. Αλλά εφόσον το έχεις δε μπορεί να περιμένεις να σου δώσουν εξοπλισμό που δεν υποστηρίζει ISDN. 
Και εγώ είχα για πολλά χρόνια για να μην πιάνω τη γραμμή του σπιτιού με το dialup αλλά πριν πάω σε VDSL το άλλαξα γιατί δεν είχε νόημα πλέον (βασικά απο την εποχή του ADSL δεν είχε αλλά δεν είχα ασχοληθεί να το κόψω).

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Απο οτι βλεπω, στα business η static ip καταργηθηκε απο παντου.
> 
> Εκτος αν δεν την βλεπω...
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...ns/-/N-1ws01xd
> 
> ΥΓ Τηλεφωνικη αναβαθμιση απο 200 σε 1000. Εγινε 10 λεπτα αφου εκλεισε το τηλεφωνο.  Ουτε καν ip δεν αλλαξε. Εβαλε λιγο packet loss.. και voila..  1000/100


Καλοριζικη , με τη router ενοω αυτο που ειχες η σου εστειλαν καινουριο ; . Παιζει με το ιδιο υπαρχων ρουτερ ; .

----------


## gvard

> Απο οτι βλεπω, στα business η static ip καταργηθηκε απο παντου.
> 
> Εκτος αν δεν την βλεπω...
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...ns/-/N-1ws01xd
> 
> ΥΓ Τηλεφωνικη αναβαθμιση απο 200 σε 1000. Εγινε 10 λεπτα αφου εκλεισε το τηλεφωνο.  Ουτε καν ip δεν αλλαξε. Εβαλε λιγο packet loss.. και voila..  1000/100



Αυτή τη στιγμή σε Business πακέτα 300/500/1000 υπάρχει μόνο το *Basic* διαθέσιμο. Τα advanced (με την static IP) μάλλον τα κρατάνε για τα συμμετρικά πακέτα που θα βγουν. Για την αναβάθμιση από VDSL 200 σε 1Gbit μου έβαλαν να τους στείλω και μία επιστολή που να αναφέρει πως αποδέχομαι την κατάργηση της static IP. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθώς από το router μου κάνω VPN έως το datacenter (βγαίνουμε με δικές μας IPs από το γραφείο και η static ήταν απλά περιττή) αλλά φαντάζομαι πως κάποιους που τους ενδιαφέρει η static θα πρέπει να περιμένουν τα συμμετρικά πακέτα.

----------


## nikgr

τα συμμετρικα πότε θα βγουν και πόσο πιστεύετε θα κοστίζουν?

----------


## ThReSh

> τα συμμετρικα πότε θα βγουν και πόσο πιστεύετε θα κοστίζουν?


Όταν αρχίσει το Giga Voucher, για τιμές δεν σχολιάζω γιατί θα νευριάσω πάλι.  :Razz:

----------


## ASFE

Ωραιο θα ηταν να μπορεις να επιλεξεις το ποσοστο του up συμφωνα με το down και να σε κλειδωνουν εκει.
Πχ εχω 200/20
Θελω να παω 200/80

Εχω 500/50
Θελω 500/500

Εχω 1000/100
Θελω να παω 1000/300
κλπ κλπ..
Ονειρα??

----------


## flamelab

Γιατί δεν είναι συμμετρικά; Δεν βγάζει νόημα, δεν είναι.... *a*dsl.

----------


## x_undefined

> Γιατί δεν είναι συμμετρικά; Δεν βγάζει νόημα, δεν είναι.... adsl.


Δεν είναι συμμετρικά τα πακέτα που έχει ανακοινώσει μέχρι τώρα. Συμμετρικά είναι μόνο τα μισθωμένα κυκλώματα σε όλους τους μεγάλους παρόχους. Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα το up είναι το 1/10 του down.

----------


## Wonderland

> Γιατί δεν είναι συμμετρικά; Δεν βγάζει νόημα, δεν είναι.... *a*dsl.


Αναβαθμίστηκε σε €DSL.

----------


## deniSun

> Ωραιο θα ηταν να μπορεις να επιλεξεις το ποσοστο του up συμφωνα με το down και να σε κλειδωνουν εκει.
> Πχ εχω 200/20
> Θελω να παω 200/80
> 
> Εχω 500/50
> Θελω 500/500
> 
> Εχω 1000/100
> Θελω να παω 1000/300
> ...


Εγώ και με 100/100 βολεύομαι...

----------


## SkyNet

> Εγώ και με 100/100 βολεύομαι...


Θα πρέπει να "βολευτείς" με 1000/100...

----------


## netblues

> Αυτή τη στιγμή σε Business πακέτα 300/500/1000 υπάρχει μόνο το *Basic* διαθέσιμο. Τα advanced (με την static IP) μάλλον τα κρατάνε για τα συμμετρικά πακέτα που θα βγουν. Για την αναβάθμιση από VDSL 200 σε 1Gbit μου έβαλαν να τους στείλω και μία επιστολή που να αναφέρει πως αποδέχομαι την κατάργηση της static IP. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθώς από το router μου κάνω VPN έως το datacenter (βγαίνουμε με δικές μας IPs από το γραφείο και η static ήταν απλά περιττή) αλλά φαντάζομαι πως κάποιους που τους ενδιαφέρει η static θα πρέπει να περιμένουν τα συμμετρικά πακέτα.


Μαλλο  επεσες σε ατομα του business. Σε μενα δεν ζητησαν τιποτε και επιπλεον η static δεν καταργηθηκε.
Εχει μια λογικη. Οταν ενεργοποιεις static, το provisioning βαζει κατι στο profile για τη static. Οταν αναβαθμιστηκε, απλα δεν αλλαξε το προφιλ

----------


## fadasma

Αν ισχύει η κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας FON, θα γλιτώσουν πολλές IPs που έδιναν εκεί άρα δε βλέπω λογικό να καταργήσουν τις static.

----------


## deniSun

> Θα πρέπει να "βολευτείς" με 1000/100...


Δεν μου χρειάζεται το 1000Μ.

----------


## gvard

> Δεν μου χρειάζεται το 1000Μ.


Ε βάλε throttle τότε στα 100.... Όπως και να έχει, ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να έχεις 100/100 τώρα είναι να πάρεις 1000/100 και να βάλεις throttle στα 100/100....

----------


## deniSun

> Ε βάλε throttle τότε στα 100.... Όπως και να έχει, ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να έχεις 100/100 τώρα είναι να πάρεις 1000/100 και να βάλεις throttle στα 100/100....


Θα το έχω υπόψιν.

----------


## Cha0s

> Εγώ και με 100/100 βολεύομαι...


[sarcasm]
Αν δεν είσαι πολυεθνική δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να έχεις τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Αφού μας το εξήγησαν κάμποσοι εδώ πως και με μία VDSL 100/10 μια χαρά βλέπουν Netflix και κάνουν Teams/Zoom τα παιδιά τους.
Εφόσον καλύπτονται αυτοί, εσύ γιατί χρειάζεσαι 100;;;
[/sarcasm]

----------


## Wonderland

Οπότε, αν κατάλαβα σωστά: η καταγραφή ως «ISDN» κάποιας γραμμής σήμερα από την Cosmote, τεχνικά δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα παρά μόνο ότι κάποτε στο παρελθόν ο κάτοχος είχε γραμμή ISDN BRA.

Φυσικά εννοώ όσους έχουν περάσει σε VoIP τηλεφωνία (δεν ξέρω αν έχουν περάσει όλοι, υποχρεωτικά ή μη). Πάντα απορώ όταν μου λένε στο τηλέφωνο ότι έχω γραμμή ISDN. Πώς γκένεν αυτό καλέ; Dial-up δηλαδή.  :Razz:

----------


## Penguin

> Οπότε, αν κατάλαβα σωστά: η καταγραφή ως «ISDN» κάποιας γραμμής σήμερα από την Cosmote, τεχνικά δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα παρά μόνο ότι κάποτε στο παρελθόν ο κάτοχος είχε γραμμή ISDN BRA.
> 
> Φυσικά εννοώ όσους έχουν περάσει σε VoIP τηλεφωνία (δεν ξέρω αν έχουν περάσει όλοι, υποχρεωτικά ή μη). Πάντα απορώ όταν μου λένε στο τηλέφωνο ότι έχω γραμμή ISDN. Πώς γκένεν αυτό καλέ; Dial-up δηλαδή.


Σωστά. Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι με Netmod ακόμα. Και εγώ πριν κανα χρόνο που αναβάθμισα απο 50 σε 100 πήγα σε voip. Το ISDN το είχα κόψει νωρίτερα και περιέργως δε με πήγαν σε VOIP τότε αλλά στην αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας του VDSL.  :Thinking:

----------


## polakis

Παιδια για giga voucher ξερουμε ποτε θα ξεκινησει;

----------


## gvard

> Οπότε, αν κατάλαβα σωστά: η καταγραφή ως «ISDN» κάποιας γραμμής σήμερα από την Cosmote, τεχνικά δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα παρά μόνο ότι κάποτε στο παρελθόν ο κάτοχος είχε γραμμή ISDN BRA.


Σημαίνει πως αυτή η γραμμή πρέπει να λάβει modem με S0 για να συνδεθεί ο ISDN εξοπλισμός του πελάτη (ασχέτως αν δεν έχει).

----------


## jkoukos

> Παιδια για giga voucher ξερουμε ποτε θα ξεκινησει;


Μετά την παράταση που είχε δοθεί, 15 Σεπτέμβρη έληξε η δημόσια διαβούλευση. Λογικά το επόμενο 2μηνο θα έχουμε την τελική απόφαση και την έκδοση του ΦΕΚ.

----------


## L.S.K.

> Μετά την παράταση που είχε δοθεί, 15 Σεπτέμβρη έληξε η δημόσια διαβούλευση. Λογικά το επόμενο 2μηνο θα έχουμε την τελική απόφαση και την έκδοση του ΦΕΚ.


Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι!

----------


## jkoukos

> Οπότε, αν κατάλαβα σωστά: η καταγραφή ως «ISDN» κάποιας γραμμής σήμερα από την Cosmote, τεχνικά δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα παρά μόνο ότι κάποτε στο παρελθόν ο κάτοχος είχε γραμμή ISDN BRA.


Σημαίνει ότι κάποιος έχει τηλεφωνία με 2 κανάλια φωνής, είτε πρόκειται για VoIP είτε σε κανονική ISDN (με Netmod) όσοι ακόμη την έχουν.
Το αν το CPE θα έχει S0 θύρα, εξαρτάται από τον εξοπλισμό που ήδη έχει ο πελάτης και αν θέλει τέτοιο, οπότε θα πρέπει να το δηλώσει.

----------


## deniSun

> Οπότε, αν κατάλαβα σωστά: η καταγραφή ως «ISDN» κάποιας γραμμής σήμερα από την Cosmote, τεχνικά δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα παρά μόνο ότι κάποτε στο παρελθόν ο κάτοχος είχε γραμμή ISDN BRA.
> 
> Φυσικά εννοώ όσους έχουν περάσει σε VoIP τηλεφωνία (δεν ξέρω αν έχουν περάσει όλοι, υποχρεωτικά ή μη). Πάντα απορώ όταν μου λένε στο τηλέφωνο ότι έχω γραμμή ISDN. Πώς γκένεν αυτό καλέ; Dial-up δηλαδή.


Έχω γνωστό που έχει γραμμή vdsl με isdn netmod επάνω.
Ακόμα υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. 

Στις υλοποιήσεις voip/vob το να μιλάς με επιπλέον κλήση 
το ζητάς ως δεύτερο κανάλι φωνής.

----------


## Oav051

Καλησπέρα,
αίτηση σήμερα για Παγκράτι  , Ευτιχηδου (από καμπίνα cosmote) για 1Gbps  :Smile:  happy times  :Smile:  max 2 μήνες

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα,
> αίτηση σήμερα για Παγκράτι  , Ευτιχηδου (από καμπίνα cosmote) για 1Gbps  happy times  max 2 μήνες


Άντε με το καλό.

----------


## Brainstorm389

Σε μία διεύθυνση που βγάζει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα 500-1000Mbps στο site της Cosmote & μέσα στην πολυκατοικία έχουν το box-άκι που φέρνει το δίκτυο σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, η σύνδεση φαντάζομαι γίνεται άμεσα;

----------


## pelopas1

> Πώς είναι δυνατόν όταν κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας cosmote fiber , βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα έως 100mbps cosmote fiber, ενώ πάντα έβγαζε έως 200mbps.  (Δεν αφορά ftth) , τι άλλαξε ξαφνικά;


επειδη δυστυχως το ιδιο γινεται και σε μενα   λογικα θα μας αναβαθμισουν στα  200 απο 100 η στα 100 απο 50 μεχρι τελους του ετους

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Σε μία διεύθυνση που βγάζει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα 500-1000Mbps στο site της Cosmote & μέσα στην πολυκατοικία έχουν το box-άκι που φέρνει το δίκτυο σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, η σύνδεση φαντάζομαι γίνεται άμεσα;


Hold on.
Κουτάκι του ΟΤΕ στην πολυκατοικία σημαίνει πως είναι διαθέσιμο FTTH στο σπίτι σου.
Αν θες παίρνεις τηλ και παραγγέλνεις 300αρα, 500αρα, 1000αρα.
Διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας ΔΕΝ δικαιούσαι από τη στιγμή που έχει υποστήριξη FTTH στην οικία σου.

----------


## Brainstorm389

> Hold on.
> Κουτάκι του ΟΤΕ στην πολυκατοικία σημαίνει πως είναι διαθέσιμο FTTH στο σπίτι σου.
> Αν θες παίρνεις τηλ και παραγγέλνεις 300αρα, 500αρα, 1000αρα.
> Διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας ΔΕΝ δικαιούσαι από τη στιγμή που έχει υποστήριξη FTTH στην οικία σου.


Καλημέρα. 

Όχι δεν μιλάω για διπλασιασμό, αλλά για καινούρια γραμμή. Να πάρω π.χ. τώρα την cosmote για νέα σύνδεση και να αιτηθώ 500-1000Mbps, καθώς βλέπω ότι έχει διαθεσιμότητα στο site. 

Πρόκειται να μετακομίσω και κατά τύχη είπα να ελέγξω τη διαθεσιμότητα καθώς είδα ότι στην πολυκατοικία έχει το κουτάκι μέσα.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Αφού σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα στην οδό που θα μετακομίσεις, φυσικά μπορείς να βάλεις ότι γραμμή θες, 500αρα και 1000αρα.

----------


## nikgr

η "δωρεάν" αναβάθμιση απ' τα 200 στα 300mbps τελικά είναι με ανανέωση για αλλα 2 χρόνια και οχι για το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου. 
Ο καθένας υπάλληλος λεει ο,τι να ναι τελικά εκει μέσα.

----------


## deniSun

> η "δωρεάν" αναβάθμιση απ' τα 200 στα 300mbps τελικά είναι με ανανέωση για αλλα 2 χρόνια και οχι για το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου. 
> Ο καθένας υπάλληλος λεει ο,τι να ναι τελικά εκει μέσα.


Κάθε αλλαγή/νέο συμβόλαιο είναι με 24μηνη δέσμευση.
Κάποιους μήνες θα σου καλύψει το κουπόνι/επιδότηση και τους υπόλοιπους τους πληρώνεις με την εκάστοτε τιμή.

----------


## nikgr

> Κάθε αλλαγή/νέο συμβόλαιο είναι με 24μηνη δέσμευση.
> Κάποιους μήνες θα σου καλύψει το κουπόνι/επιδότηση και τους υπόλοιπους τους πληρώνεις με την εκάστοτε τιμή.


μετά τι "τζάμπα" το πλασάρουν και παίρνουν τηλέφωνα? Μου είπαν ξεκάθαρα αρχικά ότι επειδή ειναι η δική τους πρόταση και όχι δικό μου αίτημα, η αναβάθμιση θα ισχυει για το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου.
Απατεωνιά ειναι λοιπόν για να σε δεσμεύσουν για άλλα 2 χρόνια...

----------


## deniSun

> μετά τι "τζάμπα" το πλασάρουν και παίρνουν τηλέφωνα? Μου είπαν ξεκάθαρα αρχικά ότι επειδή ειναι η δική τους πρόταση και όχι δικό μου αίτημα, η αναβάθμιση θα ισχυει για το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου.
> Απατεωνιά ειναι λοιπόν για να σε δεσμεύσουν για άλλα 2 χρόνια...


Κάτι χάνεις κάτι κερδίζεις.

----------


## nikgr

> Κάτι χάνεις κάτι κερδίζεις.


τιποτα δεν κερδίζεις. αυτη ειναι μια ενέργεια που την κάνεις και μόνος σου αναβαθμίζοντας οποτε θελεις τη 200αρα σε 300αρα ή 1000αρα για αλλα 2 έτη. Δεν ειναι καμία προσφορά. Παραπλανητική διαφήμιση λέγεται.

----------


## minas

> η "δωρεάν" αναβάθμιση απ' τα 200 στα 300mbps τελικά είναι με ανανέωση για αλλα 2 χρόνια και οχι για το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου. 
> Ο καθένας υπάλληλος λεει ο,τι να ναι τελικά εκει μέσα.


Και ο διπλασιασμός που έγινε πριν λίγο καιρό (για όσους δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα FTTH) αναφέρθηκε ρητά ότι επειδή είναι δική τους πρωτοβουλία και όχι του πελάτη, δεν έχει καμία δυσμενή επίδραση στο συμβόλαιο (κόστος ή υποχρέωση παραμονής).
Θεωρω λογικό να γίνει με ίδιους όρους και η αναβάθμιση 200->300Mbps σε FTTH.
Εσύ έχεις διασταυρώσει ότι δεσμεύεσαι για διετία, ή μπορεί αυτός που στο είπε να κάνει λάθος;

----------


## nikgr

απο το τμημα ανανεωσεων μου ειπαν ξεκαθαρα οτι θα δεσμευθω για αλλα 2 χρονια εφοσον με αναβαθμισουν "δωρεαν", παρα τα οσα μου ελεγαν αρχικα προηγουμενοι υπαλληλοι.
γενικα πολυ χαμηλο επίπεδο ενημερωσης. φαντασου να μη γνωριζαμε και 5 πραγματα να επιμενουμε να μας διαβεβαιωσουν

----------


## konenas

> απο το τμημα ανανεωσεων μου ειπαν ξεκαθαρα οτι θα δεσμευθω για αλλα 2 χρονια εφοσον με αναβαθμισουν "δωρεαν", παρα τα οσα μου ελεγαν αρχικα προηγουμενοι υπαλληλοι.
> γενικα πολυ χαμηλο επίπεδο ενημερωσης. φαντασου να μη γνωριζαμε και 5 πραγματα να επιμενουμε να μας διαβεβαιωσουν


Δεν είναι το επίπεδο ενημέρωσης των υπαλλήλων, δεν κάνουν τίποτα από μόνοι τους. Η εκάστοτε εταιρία τους βάζει να λένε ότι λένε.
Εξαπάτηση του κοινού λέγεται.

----------


## darisg

Έχουμε καμια πληροφορία, αν στο GigaVoucher όταν με το καλό βγεί, θα μπορούν να ενταχθούν και οι ήδη έχοντες 100Mbps ftth ?

----------


## ThReSh

> Έχουμε καμια πληροφορία, αν στο GigaVoucher όταν με το καλό βγεί, θα μπορούν να ενταχθούν και οι ήδη έχοντες 100Mbps ftth ?


Μέχρι στιγμής οι φήμες λένε ότι δεν θα το δικαιούνται.

----------


## darisg

> Μέχρι στιγμής οι φήμες λένε ότι δεν θα το δικαιούνται.


Η περιπτωση μου: συμβόλαιο VDSL σε Cosmote triple play και μολις άνοιξε διαθεσιμότητα για FTTH μέχρι 200 αλλά η υποδομή είναι Vodoafone.... 
και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω? να ξεκινήσω τις διαδικασίες για αρχή με 100mpbs triple play,στο ίδιο κόστος περίπου με αυτά που δίνω τώρα,
 ή να περιμένω αν βγει το UFBB ή όποια άλλη επιδότηση ??

----------


## ThReSh

Προσωπικά θα έκανα λίγο ακόμα υπομονή με την VDSL και θα περίμενα πρώτα να ανοίξει το GigaVoucher, SFBB δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξαναβγεί.

----------


## deniSun

Προσωπικά εγώ ακόμα και χωρίς κουπόνι θα πήγαινα αμέσως σε ftth.
Ούτε λεπτό σε xdsl από την στιγμή που υπάρχει κάλυψη.

----------


## Penguin

> απο το τμημα ανανεωσεων μου ειπαν ξεκαθαρα οτι θα δεσμευθω για αλλα 2 χρονια εφοσον με αναβαθμισουν "δωρεαν", παρα τα οσα μου ελεγαν αρχικα προηγουμενοι υπαλληλοι.
> γενικα πολυ χαμηλο επίπεδο ενημερωσης. φαντασου να μη γνωριζαμε και 5 πραγματα να επιμενουμε να μας διαβεβαιωσουν


Γενικά τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα είναι μπάχαλο. Τις περισσότερες φορές είναι τόσο αξιόπιστα όσο το να ρωτήσεις κανα ταξιτζή.

----------


## FuS

> μετά τι "τζάμπα" το πλασάρουν και παίρνουν τηλέφωνα? Μου είπαν ξεκάθαρα αρχικά ότι επειδή ειναι η δική τους πρόταση και όχι δικό μου αίτημα, η αναβάθμιση θα ισχυει για το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου.
> Απατεωνιά ειναι λοιπόν για να σε δεσμεύσουν για άλλα 2 χρόνια...


Σου είπα και πριν 5 μέρες ότι 100% θα μπεις σε νέα δέσμευση αν το προχωρήσεις οπότε θέλει προσοχή.
Τώρα το γιατί γίνεται το παραπάνω (ο καθένας να λέει τα δικά του) και τι είναι το παραπάνω, είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση.

----------


## jap

Το ότι λέει κάποιος κάτι τηλεφωνικά ή προφορικά σε κατάστημα στην cosmote δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, έχει αποδειχτεί αυτό πολλές φορές. Ό,τι θέλετε ζητήστε το γραπτά. Και για τις άλλες εταιρείες ισχύει, αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό.

----------


## deniSun

Εμένα μου φαίνεται απολύτως λογικό.
Οτιδήποτε αλλάζει η μία ή άλλη πλευρά σημαίνει νέο συμβόλαιο/δέσμευση.

----------


## FuS

> Το ότι λέει κάποιος κάτι τηλεφωνικά ή προφορικά σε κατάστημα στην cosmote δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, έχει αποδειχτεί αυτό πολλές φορές. Ό,τι θέλετε ζητήστε το γραπτά. Και για τις άλλες εταιρείες ισχύει, αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό.


Σε ότι αφορά την τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία υπάρχει η καταγραφή στο nice και μπορεί ο συνδρομητής να την ζητήσει. Ακόμα και ##ριες να του είπε ο/η εκπρόσωπος, το λάθος θα βρεθεί.
Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι με τις outgoing κλήσεις (καμπάνιες κλπ). Φυσικά υπάρχει καταγραφή και εκεί.

----------


## jap

Εννοείται αυτό που λες. Αλλά μέχρι τότε έχει φάει ο συνδρομητής τρελή ταλαιπωρία. 


*Spoiler:*






Off Topic


		Έχω γράψει αναλυτικά παλιότερα για τεχνικό θέμα που είχα (ψηλό ping) σε γραμμή VDSL από ΟΤΕ και καμπίνα Wind. Κάθε εκπρόσωπος έλεγε πραγματικά το μακρύ και το κοντό του. Όταν ζήτησα γραπτή απάντηση μέσω καταγγελίας τους πήρε κανένα μήνα και έγραψαν για αδυναμία λόγω μη συνεργασίας της Wind. Για τον λόγο αυτό ζήτησα και τους έβαλα να εγγυηθούν γραπτά ότι θα έφευγα αζημίως. Ευτυχώς που το είχα και γραπτά γιατί έβαλαν μέχρι και δικηγορικό γραφείο να διεκδικήσει τα πέναλτι για λογαριασμό οτους. Θα το σκεφτώ πολύ να ξαναμπλέξω με τον ΟΤΕ και την εξυπηρέτησή του. Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα πως το θέμα του ping λυνόταν με αλλαγή router όπως διαπίστωσα εκ των υστέρων.

----------


## Picanha

Ίδιο δήλημα. Διαφορά εγώ πέρνω ADSL από το Α/Κ (στου διαόλου την μάνα). Σπανίως έχω πάνω από 10 (και στο σπίτι δεν λειτουργεί μόνο 1 συσκευή αλλά 5-6). Φασούλι το φασούλι γεμίζει το σακούλι. 500 ευρώ δεν είναι και λίγα (μου λέει ο άλλος είναι peanuts). Δεν ξέρω όμως πότε θα ανοίξει το Gigabit Voucher δεν ξέρω αν η Voda θα δίνει τουλάχιστον 300. Δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω αίτηση αλλά είχα (βασικά ακόμα έχω αλλά δεν το δέχονται) κουπόνι στο SFBB οπότε δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς γίνεται.

----------


## jkoukos

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το κουπόνι δεν ισχύει πλέον και το κρατάμε ως ενθύμιο, όπως τις δραχμές.

----------


## biikon

Καλημέρα στην παρέα!
Έχω βάλει την 1000/100 με το Fritzbox 5530 από την COSMOTE. Με ethernet σχεδόν τερματίζει η γραμμή στο speed test 910/100, αλλά με Wifi 5Ghz με το iPhone 12 Pro ή άλλες συσκευές (ipad τελευταίας γενιάς με wifi 6) δεν πιάνει πάνω από 450 download (στο upload τερματίζει στο 100) και χωρίς άλλη δραστηριότητα στο δίκτυο. Είναι θέμα wifi του 5530 ή το iPhone δεν μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 500;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manosdoc

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα!
> Έχω βάλει την 1000/100 με το Fritzbox 5530 από την COSMOTE. Με ethernet σχεδόν τερματίζει η γραμμή στο speed test 910/100, αλλά με Wifi 5Ghz με το iPhone 12 Pro ή άλλες συσκευές (ipad τελευταίας γενιάς με wifi 6) δεν πιάνει πάνω από 450 download (στο upload τερματίζει στο 100) και χωρίς άλλη δραστηριότητα στο δίκτυο. Είναι θέμα wifi του 5530 ή το iPhone δεν μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 500;
> Ευχαριστώ


Του Fritz, αγόρασε ένα σοβαρό AX WIFI router και κλείσε το WIFI του Fritz

----------


## ChriZ

> Του Fritz, αγόρασε ένα σοβαρό AX WIFI router και κλείσε το WIFI του Fritz


Εγώ θα έλεγα μείνε με τα 450.. Για να πιάσεις πραγματικές gigabit ταχύτητες σε ασύρματο θέλεις μηχανάκι με 2.5Gbit πόρτες και wifi6.
Με κάτι υποδεέστερο το μόνο που θα βλέπεις σαν gigabit θα είναι το link speed και όχι η πραγματική ταχύτητα

----------


## ASFE

> Εγώ θα έλεγα μείνε με τα 450.. Για να πιάσεις πραγματικές gigabit ταχύτητες σε ασύρματο θέλεις μηχανάκι με 2.5Gbit πόρτες και wifi6.
> Με κάτι υποδεέστερο το μόνο που θα βλέπεις σαν gigabit θα είναι το link speed και όχι η πραγματική ταχύτητα


Το εξηγεις λιγο το παραπανω? Γιατι το 5530 εχει 2,5αρα και ειναι wifi 6

----------


## ChriZ

Δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά για εξήγηση.. Το wifi του fritz στα χαρτιά μπορεί να κάνει αλλά στην πράξη όχι. Και αυτό ισχύει για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των wifi.
Και για να μην είμαι εντελώς απόλυτος, με κάτι τέτοιο ή αντίστοιχο ίσως να είναι εφικτές ταχύτητες πραγματικά 900Mbit.
Πρόσεξε έγραψα για *πραγματικές* ταχύτητες ασύρματου Gbit πιο πάνω... Για να το καταφέρεις λοιπόν αυτό, χρειάζεσαι WAN δυομισάρα (5530), lan πόρτες διομισάρες (όχι το 5530), AP με δυομισάρα ethernet και wifi 6 (μη σου πω 6Ε, αλλά μπορεί και με καλό 6 αν πληρεί τις υπόλοιπες πρϋποθέσεις)

- - - Updated - - -

Και ξαναλέω, δεν μιλάω για link speed, αλλά για πραγματική gigabit ταχύτητα.

----------


## manosdoc

> Δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά για εξήγηση.. Το wifi του fritz στα χαρτιά μπορεί να κάνει αλλά στην πράξη όχι. Και αυτό ισχύει για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των wifi.
> Και για να μην είμαι εντελώς απόλυτος, με κάτι τέτοιο ή αντίστοιχο ίσως να είναι εφικτές ταχύτητες πραγματικά 900Mbit.
> Πρόσεξε έγραψα για *πραγματικές* ταχύτητες ασύρματου Gbit πιο πάνω... Για να το καταφέρεις λοιπόν αυτό, χρειάζεσαι WAN δυομισάρα (5530), lan πόρτες διομισάρες (όχι το 5530), AP με δυομισάρα ethernet και wifi 6 (μη σου πω 6Ε, αλλά μπορεί και με καλό 6 αν πληρεί τις υπόλοιπες πρϋποθέσεις)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και ξαναλέω, δεν μιλάω για link speed, αλλά για πραγματική gigabit ταχύτητα.


https://www.skroutz.gr/s/25010178/Hu...ct_id=79398884

Και με αυτό θα δεις βελτίωση χωρίς να τινάξεις την μπάνκα

----------


## ChriZ

> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/25010178/Hu...ct_id=79398884
> 
> Και με αυτό θα δεις βελτίωση χωρίς να τινάξεις την μπάνκα


Θα δεις όντως; Δε βλέπω καλά λόγια.... Και 1000% δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με Gigabit internet. Αμα έχεις 867 link speed και 200άρα γραμμή, ενδεχομένως να είναι μια χαρά, από κει και πάνω όμως;
Η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω, δυστυχώς, όμως. Και τονίζω δεν μιλάω για link speed, αλλά για πραγματικές ταχύτητες (που συνήθως είναι στα μισά του link speed)

- - - Updated - - -

Βλέπω π.χ. και αυτό που δεν είναι πολύ ακριβό, αλλά καναδυό review που είδα στα γρήγορα, γράφουν για ταχύτητα γύρω στα 800

----------


## manosdoc

> Θα δεις όντως; Δε βλέπω καλά λόγια.... Και 1000% δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με Gigabit internet. Αμα έχεις 867 link speed και 200άρα γραμμή, ενδεχομένως να είναι μια χαρά, από κει και πάνω όμως;
> Η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω, δυστυχώς, όμως. Και τονίζω δεν μιλάω για link speed, αλλά για πραγματικές ταχύτητες (που συνήθως είναι στα μισά του link speed)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Βλέπω π.χ. και αυτό που δεν είναι πολύ ακριβό, αλλά καναδυό review που είδα στα γρήγορα, γράφουν για ταχύτητα γύρω στα 800


Θα μου έρθει σύντομα και θα κάνω review, AN προλάβω  :Embarassed:

----------


## Iris07

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα!
> Έχω βάλει την 1000/100 με το Fritzbox 5530 από την COSMOTE. Με ethernet σχεδόν τερματίζει η γραμμή στο speed test 910/100, αλλά με Wifi 5Ghz με το iPhone 12 Pro ή άλλες συσκευές (ipad τελευταίας γενιάς με wifi 6) δεν πιάνει πάνω από 450 download (στο upload τερματίζει στο 100) και χωρίς άλλη δραστηριότητα στο δίκτυο. Είναι θέμα wifi του 5530 ή το iPhone δεν μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 500;
> Ευχαριστώ


Για κάνε παράλληλο SpeedTest με 2 συσκευές μαζί πάνω στο Fritz να δούμε πόσο πιάνει η κάθε μία..

Εδώ βρήκα κάτι για τις ταχύτητες στα i-phone..
https://support.apple.com/guide/depl...p268652e6c/web

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι κατώτερες του Fritz..

----------


## TearDrop

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα!
> Έχω βάλει την 1000/100 με το Fritzbox 5530 από την COSMOTE. Με ethernet σχεδόν τερματίζει η γραμμή στο speed test 910/100, αλλά με Wifi 5Ghz με το iPhone 12 Pro ή άλλες συσκευές (ipad τελευταίας γενιάς με wifi 6) δεν πιάνει πάνω από 450 download (στο upload τερματίζει στο 100) και χωρίς άλλη δραστηριότητα στο δίκτυο. Είναι θέμα wifi του 5530 ή το iPhone δεν μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 500;
> Ευχαριστώ


Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις κανάλι ή να τοποθετήσεις το router σε διαφορετικό σημείο. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό το 450.
Με Xiaomi router των 30e σε iperf3 μεταξύ iphone13 και desktop πιάνω 550-580mbps.

----------


## manosdoc

> Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις κανάλι ή να τοποθετήσεις το router σε διαφορετικό σημείο. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό το 450.
> Με Xiaomi router των 30e σε iperf3 μεταξύ iphone13 και desktop πιάνω 550-580mbps.


Ξεφτίλα είναι πάλι το 580 για WIFI 6 + iPhone.
Ώπα λάθος μάλλον μιλάς για τα Mi router 4A, WIFI 5.
Τότε είναι εξαιρετικά!

----------


## fadasma

Τα 450 Mbps είναι λόγω του Channel width που είναι στα 40 Mhz και είναι καλό γιατί αν το πάει στα 80 Mhz θα ανέβει προσωρινά το download, αλλά θα έχει πολλά errors από τις παρεμβολές που θα δέχεται από τους γείτονες. Αν ζει σε απομακρυσμένη περιοχή μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει, αλλά σε πολυκατοικία θα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα.

----------


## manosdoc

Είναι αυτά που συζητούσαμε στο δίπλα νήμα της ασύρματης ευρυζωνικότητας.
Τα Gbps θέλουν και μεταξωτούς - ακριβούς εξοπλισμούς.

Παράδειγμα επειδή παίζω με Refurbish laptop δεν έχω ακόμη αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε τσιπ WIFI 6/6E την στιγμή που το 5G Router της Huawei μπορεί να μπουστάρει πολύ παραπάνω.
Τουλάχιστον πήρα ένα Huawei AX3 WIFI router τώρα για να παιζω σε όλο το διαμέρισμα.


Το mi 8 μου δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί το WIFI 6+ και μένω με cap (είναι καμιά 8 συσκευές με mix 2.4/5G)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...41#post7328741

----------


## ChriZ

> Τα Gbps θέλουν και μεταξωτούς - ακριβούς εξοπλισμούς.


Η πραγματικότητα αυτή είναι... 
Στην παρούσα φάση μια ρεαλιστικά αξιοποιήσιμη ταχύτητα ίντερνετ είναι μεχρι τα 500 αν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί ασύρματες συσκευές. 
Από κει και πάνω μένει ανεκμεταλλευτη εκτός και αν ρίξεις αρκετό χρημα..

Προσωπικά έχω Gbit ενσύρματα και κοντά στα 500 ασύρματα. Αν δεήσει καμια φορά η Wind και σκάψει να έρθει το ρημαδο-FTTH, το ταβάνι μου θα είναι τα 500 (εκτός βέβαια αν μου δώσουν στα ίδια λεφτά τα 1000  :Razz:  ) γιατί δεν θεωρώ ότι θα δω καμια σημαντική διαφορά με το παραπάνω στην καθημερινή χρήση...
(Το Gbit καλο είναι για να μας γιατρέψει την πολύχρονη στερηση αλλα μετα θελει να τα χώσεις χοντρά για να πεις ότι το βλεπεις παντου)

----------


## netblues

Ποια 500? Αυτα ειναι marketing. 100 Mbit ειναι το μεγιστο και ειναι συγκριτικα λιγο.
Αν δεν ξεκολλησουμε απο το αναθεματισμενο 10% η κατασταση παραμενει κακη

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Με Unifi U6 Lite από το NAS πιάνω 75-80m*B*ps με WiFi 6 στα 80mHz channel width και laptop

----------


## manosdoc

> Με Unifi U6 Lite από το NAS πιάνω 75-80m*B*ps με WiFi 6 στα 80mHz channel width και laptop


Πολύ καλά.

----------


## overgr

Έχουμε κανένα νέο για τα πακέτα με triple play?

----------


## netblues

> Αν δεν έχει στατική IP η business τότε τι σόι business είναι; Και αν δεν έχει στατική, ούτε καν ως επιπλέον "υπηρεσία", πως θα κάνουμε την δουλειά μας όσοι την χρειαζόμαστε; 
> 
> Περιμένω πως και πως στη δουλειά να μας βάλουν επιτέλους την οπτική για να έχουμε στατική. Μη μου λέτε τέτοια τώρα!


Επανερχομαι. Με την ολοκληρωση της διαδικασιας, η static μας χαιρετησε. Δεν υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να εχεις static σε bussiness ftth 300,500 ή 1000, τουλαχιστον προς το παρον.

----------


## ppkmoby

To upload δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό. παραθέτω αντίστοιχα FTTH τεστ από πρόσφατες επισκέψεις μου στο Μιλάνο (μετρήσεις με κινητό ασύρματα),
σε κοινό διαμέρισμα όπου έμεινα.

https://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/8713068307
https://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/8713656285

----------


## minas

> To upload δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό. παραθέτω αντίστοιχα FTTH τεστ από πρόσφατες επισκέψεις μου στο Μιλάνο (μετρήσεις με κινητό ασύρματα),
> σε κοινό διαμέρισμα όπου έμεινα.
> 
> https://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/8713068307
> https://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/8713656285


Τόσα χρόνια το λέμε...
Από τη στιγμή που η ΕΕΤΤ έχει ορίσει ως κατώτατο όριο το 10% του download, όλοι οι πάροχοι βολεύονται να δίνουν το ελάχιστο στις οικιακές συνδέσεις.
Αυτό θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει σε μία μέρα, εάν η ΕΕΤΤ είχε την βούληση να το κάνει.

----------


## konarx

Απο δίκτυο/καμπινες Vodafone παντως ακομα έως 200 το availability check. Έλεος

----------


## Iris07

Για όσους είπανε κακά λόγια για τα Fritz..
πάρτε ένα SpeedTest στα 900+ Mbps με σωστό Setup..  :Cool: 

Στο 6,30 mins..

Και μόνο με το ένα κανάλι Wi-Fi στα 5 GHz.. 
από ένα Fritz 4060..

Στην συνέχεια του ρίχνει μαζί άλλα 900+ στο 2ο κανάλι στα 5 GHz και δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα το Fritz..  :Cool:

----------


## dimyok

Στις γραμμες εδω ειναι σα να βαζεις αγωνιστικο σε κατσικοδρομο  θα κλαταρει απο τα errors της γραμμης
* Εχω 3 fritz  :Razz:

----------


## Core2Extreme

lolwut

----------


## Iris07

Ορίστε και ένα 723 Mbps με το 5530..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post7329821

Θα πηγαίνει και πιο πάνω..

----------


## trod

> Απο δίκτυο/καμπινες Vodafone παντως ακομα έως 200 το availability check. Έλεος


Και εγω αυτο περιμενω...

----------


## ariusbb

Είχα εκδόσει παλαιότερα κουπόνι και θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω τώρα - γίνεται;
Μπαίνω στο sfbb και μου λέει για το κουπόνι μου:
Ενεργό Κουπόνι:	ΟΧΙ

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ή δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμη;

----------


## minas

> Είχα εκδόσει παλαιότερα κουπόνι και θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω τώρα - γίνεται;
> Μπαίνω στο sfbb και μου λέει για το κουπόνι μου:
> Ενεργό Κουπόνι:	ΟΧΙ
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ή δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμη;


Πλέον  ούτε οι πάροχοι το δέχονται. Εάν δεν βιάζεσαι, υπομονή για το Giga voucher.
Πάντως οι τιμές χωρίς κουπόνι έχουν πέσει...

----------


## Core2Extreme

Δεν ξέρουμε κιόλας αν θα δικαιούται το νέο κουπόνι, γιατί δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί αν μετράει σαν να πήρες κουπόνι ακόμα και αν δεν χρησιμοποίησες το κουπόνι που εκδόθηκε για εσένα στο SFBB.

----------


## aragorn

Το κουπόνι αφορά όνομα ή γραμμή;
Έχω πάρει κουπόνι στο όνομά μου στο γραφείο.
Στο σπίτι ο ΟΤΕ, από Δευτέρα 10/10/22, θα τοποθετήσει οπτικές.
Μπορώ να πάρω κουπόνι για τη γραμμή του σπιτιού;

----------


## jkoukos

> Μπορώ να πάρω κουπόνι για τη γραμμή του σπιτιού;


Όχι!. Το κουπόνι εκδίδεται για την διεύθυνση που έκανες τον έλεγχο και στον δικό σου ΑΦΜ.

----------


## ariusbb

> Πλέον  ούτε οι πάροχοι το δέχονται. Εάν δεν βιάζεσαι, υπομονή για το Giga voucher.
> Πάντως οι τιμές χωρίς κουπόνι έχουν πέσει...


Μπορώ να πάρω gigabit τώρα και όταν βγει το κουπόνι να το χρησιμοποιήσω ή θα είναι μόνο για νέες συνδέσεις;
Εάν είναι να πάρω 500 για τώρα.
Ξέρουμε περίπου πότε θα βγει;

----------


## koukaki

> Το κουπόνι αφορά όνομα ή γραμμή;
> Έχω πάρει κουπόνι στο όνομά μου στο γραφείο.
> Στο σπίτι ο ΟΤΕ, από Δευτέρα 10/10/22, θα τοποθετήσει οπτικές.
> Μπορώ να πάρω κουπόνι για τη γραμμή του σπιτιού;


Ειναι με το ΑΦΜ ,εαν το γραφειο ειναι εταιρια ΟΕ,ΕΕ,ΕΠΕ,ΑΕ κτλ θα εχει δικο του επαγγελματικο ΑΦΜ.
Αμα εκανες την συνδεση σε τετοιο ΑΦΜ λογικα θα μπορεις.. Εαν ειναι ατομικη με το ιδιο ΑΦΜ οχι.
Τοτε γυρνα την γραμμη του τηλεφωνου σε αλλο ονομα(γυναικα,γονιος κτλ)  πριν βγει το Giga και θα την παρεις.

----------


## minas

> Μπορώ να πάρω gigabit τώρα και όταν βγει το κουπόνι να το χρησιμοποιήσω ή θα είναι μόνο για νέες συνδέσεις;
> Εάν είναι να πάρω 500 για τώρα.
> Ξέρουμε περίπου πότε θα βγει;


Λογικά εντός του χρόνου και θα είναι για νέες συνδέσεις. Μέχρι Νοέμβριο περιμένουμε και τα νέα προγράμματα από Nova/Wind.
Εάν η τωρινή σου κατάσταση είναι αποδεκτή, περίμενε λίγο ακόμα. Εάν έχεις καμιά ταλαίπωρη ΑDSL, πάρε ότι βρίσκεις σήμερα, ιδιαίτερα χαμένος δεν θα βγεις.

----------


## netblues

Οσο υπηρχε sfbb το κουπονι το εκανες οτι ηθελες. Αλλαζες διευθυνση και γινοταν απο ενεργο, ανενεργο
Το αφμ ακολουθει.
Αν δεν εχει εξαργυρωθει, δεν εχεις παρει επιδοτηση Το αν εκδοθηκε η αν ειναι ενεργο δεν παιζει ρολο.
Ειναι βεβαιο οτι η νεα επιδοτηση δεν θα ισχυει για αφμ που εχουν ηδη επιδοτηθει.
Κινητρο ειναι, για τη μεταβαση. Αλλος δλδ δυο επιδοτησεις και αλλος καμμια? Οταν οι δυνητικες συνδεσεις ειναι εκατομυρια.

Το βρισκω δυσκολο να προστεθει επιδοτηση μετα την ολοκληρωση της εγκαταστασης, τυπικα θα μπορουσε, αλλα διαδικαστικα  δεν..

----------


## aragorn

> Ειναι με το ΑΦΜ ,εαν το γραφειο ειναι εταιρια ΟΕ,ΕΕ,ΕΠΕ,ΑΕ κτλ θα εχει δικο του επαγγελματικο ΑΦΜ.
> Αμα εκανες την συνδεση σε τετοιο ΑΦΜ λογικα θα μπορεις.. Εαν ειναι ατομικη με το ιδιο ΑΦΜ οχι.
> Τοτε γυρνα την γραμμη του τηλεφωνου σε αλλο ονομα(γυναικα,γονιος κτλ)  πριν βγει το Giga και θα την παρεις.


Μάλιστα.
Είναι ατομική επιχείρηση, οπότε μάλλον πάμε για ftth χωρίς επιδότηση στο σπίτι...

----------


## ariusbb

> Οσο υπηρχε sfbb το κουπονι το εκανες οτι ηθελες. Αλλαζες διευθυνση και γινοταν απο ενεργο, ανενεργο
> Το αφμ ακολουθει.
> Αν δεν εχει εξαργυρωθει, δεν εχεις παρει επιδοτηση Το αν εκδοθηκε η αν ειναι ενεργο δεν παιζει ρολο.
> Ειναι βεβαιο οτι η νεα επιδοτηση δεν θα ισχυει για αφμ που εχουν ηδη επιδοτηθει.
> Κινητρο ειναι, για τη μεταβαση. Αλλος δλδ δυο επιδοτησεις και αλλος καμμια? Οταν οι δυνητικες συνδεσεις ειναι εκατομυρια.
> 
> Το βρισκω δυσκολο να προστεθει επιδοτηση μετα την ολοκληρωση της εγκαταστασης, τυπικα θα μπορουσε, αλλα διαδικαστικα  δεν..


Άρα λες θα επιδοτηθεί μόνο το VDSL->Gigabit FTTH ή θα επιδοτηθεί το 500 FTTH->Gigabit FTTH;

----------


## gkas1973

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα επιδοτηθεί η μετάβαση σε ftth, η υποδομή σε κτίρια και όχι η τιμή στον καταναλωτή όπως είναι τώρα.

----------


## netblues

> Άρα λες θα επιδοτηθεί μόνο το VDSL->Gigabit FTTH ή θα επιδοτηθεί το 500 FTTH->Gigabit FTTH;


Σιγουρα θα επιδοτηθουν ολες οι μορφες ftth, απο 300 και πανω, μιας και εκει διαμορφωνεται πλεον η κατωτερη ftth ταχυτητα.
Εξαλλου αυτος ειναι και ο στοχος. Να καταργηθει ο χαλκος ( η τουλαχιστον η πλειοψηφια των συνδεσεων να ΜΗΝ ειναι χαλκος)
Απο κει και περα η μορφη της επιδοτησης δεν εχει αποφασισθει.
Εκτιμω οτι για να μην επιδοτηθει η τιμη στο καταναλωτη και να γινει εσωτερικη υποθεση των παροχων με επιδοτηση της εγκαταστασης στα κτιρια, θα πρεπει η τιμη γενικα του ftth να πεσει.

Και αν το κτιριο ειναι ηδη καλωδιομενο αλλα τη συνδεση την φερνει αλλος παροχος, σε ποιον θα παει η επιδοτηση. Λογικα σε αυτον που εκανε την καθετη?
Εχει παρα πολλα διαχειριστικα θεματα αυτη η προσεγγιση.
Και εφοσον οι παροχοι ουτως η αλλως εχουν αναλαβει το κοστος της εγκαταστασης, γιατι να αλλάξει?

Οταν εχεις σκαψει καθε στενακι, εχεις βαλει καμπινες, εχεις φερει ινες κλπ, η καθετη στο κτιριο θα σε χαλασει?

----------


## koukaki

> Μάλιστα.
> Είναι ατομική επιχείρηση, οπότε μάλλον πάμε για ftth χωρίς επιδότηση στο σπίτι...


Να γυρισεις το τηλεφωνο σε αλλο ονομα ΑΦΜ  δεν παιζει ?

----------


## petasis

> Έχω γνωστό που έχει γραμμή vdsl με isdn netmod επάνω.
> Ακόμα υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


Εγώ έχω ακόμα ISDN με netmod.

----------


## L.S.K.

> Εγώ έχω ακόμα ISDN με netmod.


Για να τελειώνουμε τη συζήτηση του ISDN, FTTC ( VPU Light - VLU και FTTH γραμμές παίζουν με VOIP . ISDN μόνο από αστικό κέντρο και μόνο ΟΤΕ (  δηλαδή VPU και LLU service ).

----------


## petasis

> Για να τελειώνουμε τη συζήτηση του ISDN, FTTC ( VPU Light - VLU και FTTH γραμμές παίζουν με VOIP . ISDN μόνο από αστικό κέντρο και μόνο ΟΤΕ (  δηλαδή VPU και LLU service ).


Όταν μπεις στα χωράφια του VOIP (που δεν είναι τηλεφωνία, αλλά ειδικός τύπος τηλεφωνίας), γιατί πρέπει να είναι με τον πάροχο του ίντερνετ, και όχι από κάποιον άλλο;
Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει η τηλεφωνία. Που δεν εξαρτάται από το δίκτυο.

----------


## L.S.K.

> Όταν μπεις στα χωράφια του VOIP (που δεν είναι τηλεφωνία, αλλά ειδικός τύπος τηλεφωνίας), γιατί πρέπει να είναι με τον πάροχο του ίντερνετ, και όχι από κάποιον άλλο;
> Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει η τηλεφωνία. Που δεν εξαρτάται από το δίκτυο.


Αυτό που λες είναι λόγο πολιτικής ISP. Προσωπικά εγώ έχω στο ίδιο router γραμμή ΟΤΕ και γραμμή modulus.
Το voip είναι τηλεφωνία και μάλιστα καλύτερης ποιότητας από το "ψηφιακό"παλιό τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ.
Σοβαρό δίκτυο δεν έχει η Ελλάδα στο internet για να λειτουργήσει σωστά το VOIP.

----------


## petasis

> Αυτό που λες είναι λόγο πολιτικής ISP. Προσωπικά εγώ έχω στο ίδιο router γραμμή ΟΤΕ και γραμμή modulus.
> Το voip είναι τηλεφωνία και μάλιστα καλύτερης ποιότητας από το "ψηφιακό"παλιό τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ.
> Σοβαρό δίκτυο δεν έχει η Ελλάδα στο internet για να λειτουργήσει σωστά το VOIP.


Τι να την κάνεις την ποιότητα όταν κόβεται και δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο, αν πέσει η σύνδεση ίντερνετ;

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Σοβαρό δίκτυο δεν έχει η Ελλάδα στο internet για να λειτουργήσει σωστά το VOIP.


Doing!

----------


## aragorn

Όχι δεν παίζει. Κι η γυναίκα μου έχει ατομική επιχείρηση και έχει πάρει κι αυτή την επιδότηση για το γραφείο της.

----------


## netblues

> Τι να την κάνεις την ποιότητα όταν κόβεται και δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο, αν πέσει η σύνδεση ίντερνετ;


Τι να το κανεις το τηλεφωνο αμα εχει πεσει το internet?
Ειτε σας αρεσει ειτε οχι, το σταθερο ειναι υπο καταργηση.
Η κινητη εχει μπει στον αστερισμο της απεριοριστης φωνης.
Ειδικες καταστασεις μονο χρειαζονται σταθερο, και πολλες απο αυτες, απο συνηθεια.

----------


## malagad

Το voip είναι καταπληκτικό. Και η Modulus και η Intertelecom έχουν εξαιρετικό ήχο, σε αντίθεση με υλοποιήσεις τύπου VPU στις οποίες ακούγονται θόρυβοι, λες κι είσαι στο μέτωπο. Δεν εξαρτάσαι από ζεύγη στο ΑΚ ή στην κοντινή καμπίνα, αφού μπορείς 
να το χρησιμοποιείς στο κινητό σου ή σε 4g/5g οικιακά δίκτυα. Και με ένα UPS έχεις επικοινωνία αδιάλειπτα. Κάποτε υπήρχαν "παιδικές" ασθένειες στην τεχνολογία αυτή, τώρα πετάει.

----------


## deniSun

voip και ξερό ψωμί και από εμένα.

----------


## koukaki

> Για να τελειώνουμε τη συζήτηση του ISDN, FTTC ( VPU Light - VLU και FTTH γραμμές παίζουν με VOIP . ISDN μόνο από αστικό κέντρο και μόνο ΟΤΕ (  δηλαδή VPU και LLU service ).


Ειχαμε σε καταστημα VDSL 100αρι FTTC απο καμπινα ΟΤΕ και συνδεση ISDN σε γραμμη WIND...
Ολα αυτα στο Π.Φαληρο το 2017.
Δεν ειχαμε NETMOD αλλα μια αλλη συσκευη της WIND.
NT1+2 a/b εγραφε πανω...

----------


## L.S.K.

> Ειχαμε σε καταστημα VDSL 100αρι FTTC απο καμπινα ΟΤΕ και συνδεση ISDN σε γραμμη WIND...
> Ολα αυτα στο Π.Φαληρο το 2017.
> Δεν ειχαμε NETMOD αλλα μια αλλη συσκευη της WIND.
> NT1+2 a/b εγραφε πανω...


δλδ VPU service.

----------


## koukaki

> δλδ VPU service.


Εγραψες οτι ISDN γινεται μονο απο αστικο κεντρο ...
Εμεις ειχαμε απο καμπινα..

----------


## L.S.K.

> Εγραψες οτι ISDN γινεται μονο απο αστικο κεντρο ...
> Εμεις ειχαμε απο καμπινα..


Την υλοιποιήσει του vpu τη γνωρίζεις?

----------


## Iris07

*ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ*

_της 1046ης Συνεδρίασης (10-10-2022_)

_- Αριθ. Θέματος 3: Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων: 

Cosmote Business DP Fiber 300 Full Pack – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, IV, V, VI, 
Cosmote Business DP Fiber 500 Full Pack – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, IV, V, VI, 
Cosmote Business DP Fiber 1000 Full Pack – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, IV, V, VI, 

Cosmote Business Internet 300, 
Cosmote Business Internet 500, 
Cosmote Business Internet 1000._

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/EETT/ImDiatax/

----------


## koukaki

> Την υλοιποιήσει του vpu τη γνωρίζεις?


Ναι και γινεται και απο υπαιθρια καμπινα.... οχι μονο απο Α/Κ
http://www.otewholesale.gr/vpu

----------


## L.S.K.

> Ναι και γινεται και απο υπαιθρια καμπινα.... οχι μονο απο Α/Κ
> http://www.otewholesale.gr/vpu


H υπηρεσία VPU (Εικονικά Μερικά Αδεσμοποίητη Πρόσβαση στον ΤοΒ) δίνει τη δυνατότητα στους παρόχους να διαθέτουν στους συνδρομητές τους xDSL συνδέσεις μέσω του αντίστοιχου εξοπλισμού του ΟΤΕ (DSLAM OTE), ενώ παράλληλα μπορούν να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες φωνής από τον ιδιόκτητο εξοπλισμό τους, που λειτουργούν στο χώρο Συνεγκατάστασης. 

’Αρα voice απο A/K ( ISDN VOICE ) και internet απο καμπίνα για μικρότερη απόσταση = καλύτερες ταχύτητες
Με απλά λόγια, οι καμπίνες έχουν μονο DATA.

----------


## ckbond

Συγγνώμη αν έχει ειπωθεί αλλά μήπως γνωρίζετε το κόστος για την αρχική σύνδεση...???

----------


## jkoukos

> Με απλά λόγια, οι καμπίνες έχουν μονο DATA.


Διόρθωση. Μέσω των καμπίνων έχουμε όλες τις υπηρεσίες DSL και τηλεφωνίας.Το DSLAM της καμπίνας δίνει μόνον VDSL. Η ADSL διέρχεται από την καμπίνα και απλά δεν περνά από το DSLAM αυτής.
Η τηλεφωνία εξαρτάται από την σύμβαση του παρόχου και την σύνδεση. Μπορεί να είναι VoIP άρα VLU ή TDM άρα VPU. 
Σωστά αναφέρεις ότι το VPU σημαίνει τηλεφωνία με χάλκινο καλώδιο από το αστικό κέντρο που στη συνέχεια ενώνεται με το DSL σήμα σε συζεύκτη μετά την πόρτα του DSLAM και αποπλέκεται στον χώρο μας στο DSL Splitter.

----------


## nikgr

τα πακετα triple play πότε θα τα εξετάσει η ΕΕΤΤ...?

----------


## gvard

Υποτίθεται πως τα εξέτασε σήμερα, ήταν στην ημερήσια διάταξη.

----------


## bravelover

Όσοι πήραν αναβάθμιση στα 200 δικαιούνται wifi repeater δωρεάν γνωρίσει κανείς ;

----------


## minas

> Όσοι πήραν αναβάθμιση στα 200 δικαιούνται wifi repeater δωρεάν γνωρίσει κανείς ;


Με 200Mbps δικαιούσαι δωρεάν Speedport Smart, που έρχεται με "πιατάκι". Δωρεάν fritz repeater και fritz router δίνουν με 1Gbps.

----------


## finos

> Με 200Mbps δικαιούσαι δωρεάν Speedport Smart, που έρχεται με "πιατάκι". Δωρεάν fritz repeater και fritz router δίνουν με 1Gbps.


Πηρα Speedport smart , πιατακι για mesh δε ειχε και μου ειπαν πως εχει εξτρα χρεωση....

----------


## minas

> Πηρα Speedport smart , πιατακι για mesh δε ειχε και μου ειπαν πως εχει εξτρα χρεωση....


Στην αρχή το έδιναν δωρεάν μαζί με το Smart, πρόσφατα ακούω όλο και περισσότερες περιπτώσεις σαν τη δική σου  :Sad:

----------


## mastron

Εμένα στην 100άρα μου στείλανε smart μαζί με το mesh.

----------


## bravelover

Καταλαβα

----------


## Artemius

> Εγώ σκάβω και μόνος μου αν μου δώσουν το οκ. Στα 70 μέτρα είναι η καμπίνα FTTC που παίρνω τώρα.


μακριά πέφτεις, εμένα είναι της ρημαδοVoda στα ούτε 50 μέτρα, την βλέπω από την αυλή μου  :Crying: 

31,90 € το 300αρι, αστικά-υπεραστικά. πουλιέται μόνο του.

----------


## ThReSh

> 31,90 € το 300αρι, αστικά-υπεραστικά. πουλιέται μόνο του.


Χωρίς κουπόνι δεν παίζει βέβαια τέτοια τιμή.  :Razz:

----------


## bobis

Να ρωτήσω διότι μάλλον δεν το εντόπισα ακόμα , οι προαναφερθείσες ταχύτητες των 300/500/1024 Μbps θα είναι μέσω VDSL (FTTC) ή αποκλειστικά με ίνα στο σπίτι (FTTH)?

----------


## SkyNet

> Να ρωτήσω διότι μάλλον δεν το εντόπισα ακόμα , οι προαναφερθείσες ταχύτητες των 300/500/1024 Μbps θα είναι μέσω VDSL (FTTC) ή αποκλειστικά με ίνα στο σπίτι (FTTH)?


Μόνο FTTH. Ο χαλκός έχει περιορισμούς.

----------


## djstamatis

Μόνο με FTTH φίλε μου η καμπίνα μπορεί μέχρι 200

----------


## deniSun

Κάποια στιγμή θα το διαχωρίσουν πιστεύω:
για xdsl <= 200Μ 
για ftth >= 300M

----------


## georgep138

> Κάποια στιγμή θα το διαχωρίσουν πιστεύω:
> για xdsl <= 200Μ 
> για ftth >= 300M


Αυτό το "πιστεύω" , από που προκύπτει ?

----------


## Nikos.Ch

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
> 
> Από αύριο σκάβουν και στην οδό του σπιτιού μου.
> 
> Μία ερώτηση την οποία έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα αν έχει απαντηθεί. 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που περνάνε οι τεχνικοί το καλώδιο, πόσος καιρός πρέπει να περάσει για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε αίτηση για σύνδεση; 
> 
> 
> Προς το παρόν, στο link που ελέγχει περιοχές, ΤΚ κλπ δεν βγάζει κάλυψη.


Εμένα έσκαψαν την εβδομάδα της 25 Μαρτίου και ενεργοποιήθηκε προχθές. Άργησαν τόσο όσο χρειαζόταν για να χάσω το κουπόνι του SFBB.  :Sorry: 




> Κάποια στιγμή θα το διαχωρίσουν πιστεύω:
> για xdsl <= 200Μ 
> για ftth >= 300M


Υπάρχουν ακόμα περιπτώσεις που δεν θα βόλευε κάτι τέτοιο. Βρίσκομαι σε περιοχή όπου δεν υπάρχουν καμπίνες για VDSL και μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες δεν υπήρχε ούτε FTTH. Πλέον υπάρχει FTTH οπότε οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές είναι ADSL ή FTTH. Δεν ακούγεται καλά στον πελάτη να του λες ότι έχω να σου δώσω 24 ή 300. Ακόμα κι αν η τιμή πέσει ακούγεται κάπως σε αυτόν που δεν είναι τεχνικά ενημερωμένος.

----------


## Kostinos

> Κάποια στιγμή θα το διαχωρίσουν πιστεύω:
> για xdsl <= 200Μ 
> για ftth >= 300M


Ίσως  :Thinking: με bonding να δούμε σε xdsl παραπάνω από 200m...

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτό το "πιστεύω" , από που προκύπτει ?


Από τη DT στη Γερμανία.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ίσως με bonding να δούμε σε xdsl παραπάνω από 200m...


Για να έρχεται ακριβότερα από την 500αρα μην πω και την 1000αρα?

----------


## minas

> Αυτό το "πιστεύω" , από που προκύπτει ?


Έχουμε και μία ένδειξη από το ότι ο ΟΤΕ αναβάθμισε το 200άρι σε 300.
Για να μην υπάρχει το χάσμα θεωρώ λογικό να δίνει και μία χαμηλότερη πχ 100Mbps.

----------


## poussou

Εγώ βλέπω 340000 με 65000...

----------


## vangel

ανεξαρτήτως πως θα τα ονομάσουν (εδώ το vdsl το λέγαν fiber) θεωρώ ότι μόλις ένα διαμέρισμα σε μία πολυκατοικία συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα πρέπει όλα τα άλλα να ακολουθήσουν με το ζόρι. Οι καμπίνες με ρεύμα είναι κοστοβόρες (και το κόστος αυξάνεται συνεχώς) και αντιπεριβαντολλογικές (πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και έτσι, δεν μπορεί να μείνουμε Βαλκάνιοι). Θεωρητικά και τα κόστη του παρόχου μειώνονται από τις λιγότερες βλάβες και ανάγκες συντήρησης), ενώ αξιοποιείται πλήρως και ο νέος εξοπλισμός, οι νέες επενδύσεις (να μην κάθονται οι οπτικές ίνες).

----------


## georgep138

> ανεξαρτήτως πως θα τα ονομάσουν (εδώ το vdsl το λέγαν fiber) θεωρώ ότι μόλις ένα διαμέρισμα σε μία πολυκατοικία συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα πρέπει όλα τα άλλα να ακολουθήσουν με το ζόρι. Οι καμπίνες με ρεύμα είναι κοστοβόρες (και το κόστος αυξάνεται συνεχώς) και αντιπεριβαντολλογικές (πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και έτσι, δεν μπορεί να μείνουμε Βαλκάνιοι). Θεωρητικά και τα κόστη του παρόχου μειώνονται από τις λιγότερες βλάβες και ανάγκες συντήρησης), ενώ αξιοποιείται πλήρως και ο νέος εξοπλισμός, οι νέες επενδύσεις (να μην κάθονται οι οπτικές ίνες).


Γιατί δεν τα σκέπτονταν αυτά οι πάροχοι, όταν έβαζαν VDSL αντί να βάλουν απ΄ ευθείας FTTH ?

----------


## Penguin

> ανεξαρτήτως πως θα τα ονομάσουν (εδώ το vdsl το λέγαν fiber) θεωρώ ότι μόλις ένα διαμέρισμα σε μία πολυκατοικία συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα πρέπει όλα τα άλλα να ακολουθήσουν με το ζόρι. Οι καμπίνες με ρεύμα είναι κοστοβόρες (και το κόστος αυξάνεται συνεχώς) και αντιπεριβαντολλογικές (πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και έτσι, δεν μπορεί να μείνουμε Βαλκάνιοι). Θεωρητικά και τα κόστη του παρόχου μειώνονται από τις λιγότερες βλάβες και ανάγκες συντήρησης), ενώ αξιοποιείται πλήρως και ο νέος εξοπλισμός, οι νέες επενδύσεις (να μην κάθονται οι οπτικές ίνες).


Είσαι με τα καλά σου άνθρωπε μου; Άκου να σου βάζουν FTTH με το ζόρι. Τράβα στη σοβιετία αν θές τέτοιες πρακτικές. Ρε τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimyok

Κατσε με dial-up που ειναι περιβαντολλλογικο - δε μπορει να εχεις ανοιχτα συνεχεια μηχανηματα που καινε ρευμα - ε ρε μλκια που πεφτει  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## vangel

Το switch off του χαλκού τι νομίζεις ότι είναι; Οποιος δεν θέλει ας πληρώνει πιο ακριβά το vdsl  λόγω ρεύματος. Δηλαδή η πρόοδος είναι σοβιετια;

- - - Updated - - -

Μαλακιες είναι οι απαντήσεις χωρίς επιχειρήματα. Όλοι οι ευρωπαίοι μετράνε πια το τελευταίο watt. Εμείς είμαστε large

----------


## dimyok

Oι ευροπεη μπορουν να κλεισουν και τη θερμανση και να αυτοκτονησουν γιατι το κρυο σκοτωνει  - δε σημαινει οτι ακολουθουμε τυφλα . Κρυο γερμανικο ντουζακι δοκιμαζεις να κανεις μεχρι που παθαινεις πνευμονια  :Twisted Evil:  Σε λιγο θα μας κλεινουν και το διακοπτη .

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Το επιχείρημα "αν βάλει ένας FTTH να γυρίσουν με το ζόρι τους υπόλοιπους" αυτή τη στιγμή είναι αβάσιμο.

Κάποια στιγμή, ο χαλκός θα σταματήσει να λειτουργεί είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι οπότε και θα είναι υποχρεωτικό το FTTH.

Το να μην σου δίνει καμία ιδιωτική εταιρία τις επιλογές που θέλεις δεν είναι σοβιετία, είναι ελεύθερη αγορά

----------


## ariusbb

> Να ρωτήσω διότι μάλλον δεν το εντόπισα ακόμα , οι προαναφερθείσες ταχύτητες των 300/500/1024 Μbps θα είναι μέσω VDSL (FTTC) ή αποκλειστικά με ίνα στο σπίτι (FTTH)?


Το VDSL δεν υποστηριζεί αυτές τις ταχύτητες (πάει μέχρι τα 300 σε πολύ καλή γραμμή) - άρα μιλάμε αποκλειστικά για FTTH.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

----------


## terism69

> ανεξαρτήτως πως θα τα ονομάσουν (εδώ το vdsl το λέγαν fiber) θεωρώ ότι μόλις ένα διαμέρισμα σε μία πολυκατοικία συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα πρέπει όλα τα άλλα να ακολουθήσουν με το ζόρι. Οι καμπίνες με ρεύμα είναι κοστοβόρες (και το κόστος αυξάνεται συνεχώς) και αντιπεριβαντολλογικές (πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και έτσι, δεν μπορεί να μείνουμε Βαλκάνιοι). Θεωρητικά και τα κόστη του παρόχου μειώνονται από τις λιγότερες βλάβες και ανάγκες συντήρησης), ενώ αξιοποιείται πλήρως και ο νέος εξοπλισμός, οι νέες επενδύσεις (να μην κάθονται οι οπτικές ίνες).



Κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεούμενος ούτε και μπορεί να τον υποχρεώσει  κάποιος να βάλει FTTH αν θέλει βάζει, δεν γίνεται όμως για μερικούς ηλίθιους (διαχειριστές γείτονες) που αυτοί είναι βολεμένοι με τον χαλκο, κάποιος που θέλει να  βάλει FTTH, αυτοί οι ηλίθιοι να γίνονται εμπόδιο

----------


## L.S.K.

Μπορώ να σας πω με σιγουριά ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει σταματήσει να συντηρεί χαλκό που αφορά το κεντρικό ζεύγος σε περιοχές που έχει περάσει FTTC και σιγά σιγά ξηλώνει και τα FTTC για FTTH. Έχουν πέσει πολλά λεφτά και θα πέσουν ακόμα περισσότερα για μετάβαση σε FTTH αναγκαστικά .
Με FTTH έχουμε κέρδος σε : κόστος συντήρησης του χαλκού , προσωπικό που θα πρέπει να συντηρεί ένα δικτύου του περασμένου αιώνα , ρεύμα και αλλα λειτουργικά έξοδα που τα ξέρουμε όλοι πάνω κάτω.

----------


## Nikos.Ch

Μιλάτε κάποιοι για Σοβιετια και συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό τίποτα δεν πρέπει να είναι υποχρεωτικό. Αν όμως ερχόταν ένας πάροχος και με όρους ελεύθερης αγοράς έβαζε πιο ακριβά τα 50 και τα 100 στις VDSL από ότι τα 200 ή τα 300 στο FTTH θα φωνάζατε που είναι το κράτος και γιατί δεν επεμβαίνει η ΕΕΤΤ. Εκεί ξεχνάμε την ελεύθερη αγορά και παρακαλάμε για επέμβαση του κράτος για ρύθμιση. Ήδη τώρα που μιλάμε το VDSL 200 που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι στην ίδια τιμή με το FTTH 300 και πολλοί φωνάζουν "τι πράγματα είναι αυτά κάτι πρέπει να γίνει". Ελπίζω να μην είναι οι ίδιοι που μιλούν τώρα για Σοβιετια

----------


## tsaros

Εντωμεταξυ για το μεγαλυτερο μερος του κοσμου ταχυτητες παξω απο 50mb ειναι ουσιαστικα αχρηστες

Και μερικοι λενε να γινει "υποχρεωτικο"

Θα εχεις 300 fiber για να βλεπεις βιντεο στο youtube και να μπαινεις στο instagram

----------


## terism69

> Μπορώ να σας πω με σιγουριά ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει σταματήσει να συντηρεί χαλκό που αφορά το κεντρικό ζεύγος σε περιοχές που έχει περάσει FTTC και σιγά σιγά ξηλώνει και τα FTTC για FTTH. Έχουν πέσει πολλά λεφτά και θα πέσουν ακόμα περισσότερα για μετάβαση σε FTTH αναγκαστικά .
> Με FTTH έχουμε κέρδος σε : κόστος συντήρησης του χαλκού , προσωπικό που θα πρέπει να συντηρεί ένα δικτύου του περασμένου αιώνα , ρεύμα και αλλα λειτουργικά έξοδα που τα ξέρουμε όλοι πάνω κάτω.


Πριν λίγο καιρό έσκαψαν στην γειτονιά μου, για να αλλάξουν καλώδιο από το καφαο μέχρι ένα κουτί σε κολόνα, και στην γειτονιά μου υπάρχει κάλυψη ftth ,οπότε φαντάζομαι δεν έχουν εγκαταλείψει τον χαλκό, αν υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα που ίσως επηρεάζει πολλούς πελάτες συνδρομητές ,σιγουρά κάποια στιγμή θα το φταίξουν

----------


## vangel

> Εντωμεταξυ για το μεγαλυτερο μερος του κοσμου ταχυτητες παξω απο 50mb ειναι ουσιαστικα αχρηστες
> 
> Και μερικοι λενε να γινει "υποχρεωτικο"
> 
> Θα εχεις 300 fiber για να βλεπεις βιντεο στο youtube και να μπαινεις στο instagram


Τι πειράζει το 50/5 να το δίνουν μέσω οπτικής; Είχα και εγώ το 2021 αυτο ακριβώς το πρόγραμμα με 29 ευρώ όταν είχε λήξει το κουπόνι στην διακοσαρα. Και το 30/15 είναι αρκετό εάν δίναν τέτοιο upload. Εγώ δεν λέω για ταχύτητες. Για τεχνολογία λεω

----------


## L.S.K.

> Πριν λίγο καιρό έσκαψαν στην γειτονιά μου, για να αλλάξουν καλώδιο από το καφαο μέχρι ένα κουτί σε κολόνα, και στην γειτονιά μου υπάρχει κάλυψη ftth ,οπότε φαντάζομαι δεν έχουν εγκαταλείψει τον χαλκό, αν υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα που ίσως επηρεάζει πολλούς πελάτες συνδρομητές ,σιγουρά κάποια στιγμή θα το φταίξουν


Αυτό λέγεται απερχόμενο . Κεντρικό είναι από Α/Κ προς ΚV.

----------


## minas

> Γιατί δεν τα σκέπτονταν αυτά οι πάροχοι, όταν έβαζαν VDSL αντί να βάλουν απ΄ ευθείας FTTH ?


Γιατί η αρχική επένδυση για FTTH είναι σημαντικά μεγαλύτερη από ότι για FTTC. Και τα σκαψίματα και η γραφειοκρατία είναι πολύ πιο απαιτητικά.
Μετά την εγκατάσταση, το κόστος αντιστρέφεται υπέρ του FTTH, αλλά χρειάζεται και χρόνος για να γίνουν "break even" ως προς το FTTC.
Επιπλέον, υπάρχει πρόβλεψη στο μέλλον κάποιες καμπίνες FTTC να δώσουν ίνα και για FTTH (αφού αποσβέσουν τον εξοπλισμό τους, και εφόσον η όδευση και η χωροταξία εξυπηρετεί). Έτσι απλώνεται και το κόστος εγκατάστασης σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος χρόνου.

----------


## nikgr

στην 100αρα FTTH δινεται η δυνατότητα να επιλέξεις 2 προγραμματα. Ειτε με 500λεπτά προς κινητά, είτε με απεριόριστα και 4euro επιπλέον.
Στα υπόλοιπα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα σε υποχρεώνουν να πληρώσεις αναγκαστικά και τα απεριόριστα προς κινητά που σε κάποιους μπορει να ειναι άχρηστα.
Ισως αν έδιναν μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στο χρόνο προς κινητά να επέλεγε κάποιος και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα FTTH. H 500αρα θα μπορούσε να κατέβει στα 50euro που ειναι και ένα ψυχολογικό οριο.

----------


## minas

> στην 100αρα FTTH δινεται η δυνατότητα να επιλέξεις 2 προγραμματα. Ειτε με 500λεπτά προς κινητά, είτε με απεριόριστα και 4euro επιπλέον.
> Στα υπόλοιπα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα σε υποχρεώνουν να πληρώσεις αναγκαστικά και τα απεριόριστα προς κινητά που σε κάποιους μπορει να ειναι άχρηστα.
> Ισως αν έδιναν μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στο χρόνο προς κινητά να επέλεγε κάποιος και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα FTTH. H 500αρα θα μπορούσε να κατέβει στα 50euro που ειναι και ένα ψυχολογικό οριο.


Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ακόμα μόνος του στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες, και έχει σε εφεδρεία και άλλα εμπορικά προγράμματα που δεν έχει δώσει ακόμα (πχ αυτά με τηλεόραση). Όταν ανακοινώσουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι ταχύτητες πάνω από 200Mbps, μάλλον θα γίνει λίγο πιο ευέλικτος και ο ΟΤΕ, στα πλαίσια που θα επιτραπεί από ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Penguin

> Το switch off του χαλκού τι νομίζεις ότι είναι; Οποιος δεν θέλει ας πληρώνει πιο ακριβά το vdsl  λόγω ρεύματος. Δηλαδή η πρόοδος είναι σοβιετια;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μαλακιες είναι οι απαντήσεις χωρίς επιχειρήματα. Όλοι οι ευρωπαίοι μετράνε πια το τελευταίο watt. Εμείς είμαστε large


"*Να ακολουθούν όλοι με το ζόρι*"

Ο Στάλιν θα ήταν περήφανος...




> Μιλάτε κάποιοι για Σοβιετια και συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό τίποτα δεν πρέπει να είναι υποχρεωτικό. Αν όμως ερχόταν ένας πάροχος και με όρους ελεύθερης αγοράς έβαζε πιο ακριβά τα 50 και τα 100 στις VDSL από ότι τα 200 ή τα 300 στο FTTH θα φωνάζατε που είναι το κράτος και γιατί δεν επεμβαίνει η ΕΕΤΤ. Εκεί ξεχνάμε την ελεύθερη αγορά και παρακαλάμε για επέμβαση του κράτος για ρύθμιση. Ήδη τώρα που μιλάμε το VDSL 200 που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι στην ίδια τιμή με το FTTH 300 και πολλοί φωνάζουν "τι πράγματα είναι αυτά κάτι πρέπει να γίνει". Ελπίζω να μην είναι οι ίδιοι που μιλούν τώρα για Σοβιετια


Αυτό που κάνει ο οτε είναι λογικό. Προωθεί το FTTH με οικονομικό κίνητρο. Έτσι λειτουργεί η αγορά και οχι με σταλινικές πρακτικές που προτείνει ο άλλος...

----------


## Wonderland

Off Topic


Σοβιετία Καρτελία

----------


## ariusbb

Μια και αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, τι γίνεται με τα προγράμματα με τηλεόραση;
Ποτέ τα αναμένουμε;

----------


## deniSun

Το να μεταφερθεί το θέμα xdsl vs ftth
σε πολιτική ιδεολογική συζήτηση
δεν το φανταζόμουν ποτέ.
Μόνο στο Ελλαδιστάν θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτή η συζήτηση και μάλιστα σε τεχνολογικό φόρουμ.

ΥΓ
Οπότε καταλήξαμε;
xdsl = φιλελέρας;
ftth = κουμούνι;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μια και αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, τι γίνεται με τα προγράμματα με τηλεόραση;
> Ποτέ τα αναμένουμε;


Ρώσικη τηλεόραση ή δυτική ?  :Razz: 
Ηρεμήστε και μην δίνετε σημασία σε ότι δεν σας αρέσει.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτό που κάνει ο οτε είναι λογικό. Προωθεί το FTTH με οικονομικό κίνητρο.


Μελλοντικά βέβαια θα χώνει αντικίνητρα στις DSL, όταν ασφαλώς η FTTH έχει κάλυψη της προκοπής.

----------


## Nikos.Ch

> Το να μεταφερθεί το θέμα xdsl vs ftth
> σε πολιτική ιδεολογική συζήτηση
> δεν το φανταζόμουν ποτέ.
> Μόνο στο Ελλαδιστάν θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτή η συζήτηση και μάλιστα σε τεχνολογικό φόρουμ.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Οπότε καταλήξαμε;
> xdsl = φιλελέρας;
> ftth = κουμούνι;


Δεν κατάλαβες τι διάβασες μάλλον φίλε.

----------


## Edmond Dantès

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί βοδαφον/γουινδ προσφέρουν μόνο μέχρι 200άρι σε οπτική;
Μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι η γουινδ πχ. που ποιος ξέρει τι είδους κεφάλαιο κρύβεται πίσω από αυτό τον όμιλο που δραστηριοποιείται στην τέως γιουγκοσλαυία, να έχει τέτοια νοοτροπία.
Ολόκληρός βρετανικός όμιλος η βόδαφον όμως και να έχει ίδια νοοτροπία; 

Επίσης υπάρχει κάποια νομική κατοχύρωση που θα υποχρεώνει τους οτετζήδες να επιτρέπουν οπτική μέσω άλλης εταιρείας πχ. βόδαφον, ακόμα και αν τις καμπίνες στην περιοχή σου τις έχει αναλάβει ο οτετζής;


Είμαι από τους τύπους που έβαζαν με τη μία ότι καλύτερο μπορούσα στο διαδίκτυο, πρώτα 50άρι, μετά 100άρι αρκεί να μην ήταν οτε.
Με την παρούσα κατάσταση πρακτικά θα πάνε όλοι ΟΤΕ.
Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι διατεθιμένος να πληρώνω και κάτι παραπάνω στη βόδαφον, αρκεί να μην είμαι οτε, αλλά και η βοδαφον να δινει ταχύτητες προκοπής από την οπτική.


Μια απάντηση υπάρχει στο γιατί οι δυο μεγάλοι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι δεν ασχολούνται με μεγάλες ταχύτητες;
Προνοήσαν τουλάχιστον να παρέχουν πακέτα δικά τους, πάνω σε οπτικές οτετζήδων;

Εχω μπερδευτεί πολύ με την όλη φάση που τα κοίταζα το Σ/Κ.

----------


## Iris07

*ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ*
_της 1047ης Συνεδρίασης (14-10-2022)_

_- Αριθ. Θέματος 3: Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων: 

Cosmote Business Internet 300 Web Pack & Static, 
Cosmote Business Internet 500 Web Pack & Static, 
Cosmote Business Internet 1000 Web Pack & Static,

Cosmote Fiber 300 unlimited – παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 
Cosmote Fiber 500 unlimited – παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 
Cosmote Fiber 1000 unlimited – παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ_

- - - Updated - - -

*@ Edmond Dantès*

- Κάθε εταιρία είναι ελεύθερη να δώσει συνδέσεις έως 1 Gbps εάν είναι έτοιμη να το κάνει..
Αυτός εξάλου ήταν και ένας όρος για την δράση του sfbb που πήρανε μέρος και οι 3 πάροχοι..

Οπότε κάθε εταιρία ακουλουθεί το πλάνο που νομίζει εκείνη καλύτερο.. (για την Ελλάδα)

Πίσω από την Nova/Wind που υπάρχει η U.G. συμβαίνει το αντίθετο από αυτό που λες..

Εάν δεις τις γραμμές που δίνει ο όμιλος στα Βαλκάνια θα δεις ταχύτητες από 1 - 10 Gbps..
https://united.group/operations/

όπως έχει ανακοινώσει ότι θα κάνει πρόσφατα και η Nova, ως τέλος του χρόνου..

Η Vodafone αποφάσισε ότι δεν είναι στις προτεραιότητες της η άμεση διάθεση υψηλών ταχυτήτων.

Τώρα για τα έργα FTTH κάθε εταιρία που φτιάχνει δίκτυο για FTTH σε μία περιοχή είναι υποχρεωμένη να δώσει συνδέσεις (χονδρική) και στους άλλους παρόχους..
αλλά δεν απαγορεύεται όποιος πάροχος θέλει να κάνει και τα δικά του έργα για FTTH.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί βοδαφον/γουινδ προσφέρουν μόνο μέχρι 200άρι σε οπτική;


Για την Vodafone δεν γνωρίζω, αν κι ο CEO της είπε προσφατα "Πάντως σημειώνω ότι το  1 Gbps δεν αποτελεί για εμάς προτεραιότητα, καθώς δεν θεωρούμε ότι υπάρχει τέτοια ζήτηση σε οικιακούς πελάτες. Θα έλεγα ότι η ζήτηση δεν είναι υπερβάλλουσα ακόμη και στις συνδέσεις FTTH των 100 και 200 Mbps και στηρίζεται, εν πολλοίς, στα κουπόνια επιδότησης του προγράμματος Superfast Broadband (SFBB). "

https://www.powergame.gr/synenteyxei...syndesimotita/

Για Wind-Nova έχει ανακοινωθεί ότι θα αρχίσουν να προσφέρουν μεγαλύτερα πακέτα FTTH από το Νοέμβριο.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...83%CE%B7-1Gbps

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί βοδαφον/γουινδ προσφέρουν μόνο μέχρι 200άρι σε οπτική;
> Μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι η γουινδ πχ. που ποιος ξέρει τι είδους κεφάλαιο κρύβεται πίσω από αυτό τον όμιλο που δραστηριοποιείται στην τέως γιουγκοσλαυία, να έχει τέτοια νοοτροπία.
> Ολόκληρός βρετανικός όμιλος η βόδαφον όμως και να έχει ίδια νοοτροπία; 
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει κάποια νομική κατοχύρωση που θα υποχρεώνει τους οτετζήδες να επιτρέπουν οπτική μέσω άλλης εταιρείας πχ. βόδαφον, ακόμα και αν τις καμπίνες στην περιοχή σου τις έχει αναλάβει ο οτετζής;
> 
> 
> ...


Ε ρε κόλλημα με την Vodafone.
Η Vodafone είναι ένα μεγάλο μπ**υρδελάκι φίλε.
ΔΕΝ είναι εταιρία της προκοπής. Στην Αγγλία που λες, είναι ίσως ο χειρότερος πάροχος.
Το backbone της Vodafone είναι ήδη ανεπαρκές. Αν δώσει και 1Gbps συνδέσεις θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.
Επενδύσεις δεν θέλει να κάνει.
Τσιγγουνόγυφτοι είναι και θα παραμείνουν.

Η Wind/Nova θα κάνει κίνηση και επενδύσεις, αλλά ο όμιλος που τις εξαγόρασε δεν φημίζεται για το... πάθος του για ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Jazzer

> Ε ρε κόλλημα με την Vodafone.
> Η Vodafone είναι ένα μεγάλο μπ**υρδελάκι φίλε.
> ΔΕΝ είναι εταιρία της προκοπής. Στην Αγγλία που λες, είναι ίσως ο χειρότερος πάροχος.
> Το backbone της Vodafone είναι ήδη ανεπαρκές. Αν δώσει και 1Gbps συνδέσεις θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.
> Επενδύσεις δεν θέλει να κάνει.
> Τσιγγουνόγυφτοι είναι και θα παραμείνουν.
> 
> Η Wind/Nova θα κάνει κίνηση και επενδύσεις, αλλά ο όμιλος που τις εξαγόρασε δεν φημίζεται για το... πάθος του για ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες.


Γιατί του λες τέτοια και του χαλάς την εικόνα που έχει για την εταιριάρα που λέγεται Vodafone ;  :Razz:  
Κάτι ξέρει η Vodafone και δίνει αυτές τις σούπερ ταχύτητες, εμείς δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα !  :Laughing:

----------


## Edmond Dantès

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά, όλους σας.

Τώρα για τη βοδαφον δεν τρέφω ψευδαισθήσεις, απλά σε μένα προσωπικά στο θέμα που είχα με το 100άρι μου στη wind είδα ότι το λύσανε το πρόβλημα.
Στους άλλους ήμουν 12 χρόνια και κοροιδευανε.
Δεν είμαι βοδαφονάκιας εκ πεποιθήσεως, από σπόντα πήγα εκεί γιατί η άλλη εναλλακτική της wind δε μου έλυνε το πρόβλημά μου.

Απλά δε θέλω να πληρώνω οτε ή αν το κάνω να γίνεται στο ελάχιστο,δικαίωμά μου.
Στον ελληνικό μικροκαπιταλισμό εγώ θεωρώ ότι δε με  συμφέρει να στηρίξω γερμανούς και έλληνες πρώην υπαλλήλους δεκο.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ όλους, με κατατοπίσατε πλήρως.

----------


## rigel72

> Για την Vodafone δεν γνωρίζω, αν κι ο CEO της είπε προσφατα "Πάντως σημειώνω ότι το  1 Gbps δεν αποτελεί για εμάς προτεραιότητα, καθώς δεν θεωρούμε ότι υπάρχει τέτοια ζήτηση σε οικιακούς πελάτες. Θα έλεγα ότι η ζήτηση δεν είναι υπερβάλλουσα ακόμη και στις συνδέσεις FTTH των 100 και 200 Mbps και στηρίζεται, εν πολλοίς, στα κουπόνια επιδότησης του προγράμματος Superfast Broadband (SFBB). "
> 
> https://www.powergame.gr/synenteyxei...syndesimotita/
> 
> Για Wind-Nova έχει ανακοινωθεί ότι θα αρχίσουν να προσφέρουν μεγαλύτερα πακέτα FTTH από το Νοέμβριο.
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...83%CE%B7-1Gbps


Το οτι και κάποιοι σαν και μενα σε Cosmote FTTH .... που όμως είμαστε πανω σε δίκτυο Voda είμαστε εγκλωβισμένοι  και δεν μπορούμε να ανέβουμε πανω απο 200 γιατι απλα η Voda μας εχει κλειδωμένους τι να πούμε.

Και ο ΟΤΕ χάνει και η Voda χάνει. Η πλακα ειναι πως στο SFBB ελεγε το κουπόνι τοτε που το πήραμε  " με άμεση αναβάθμιση εως 1G οταν ειναι διαθεσιμο " που τωρα ειναι για τον παροχο που ειμαι αλλα ΔΕΝ!!

----------


## ThReSh

> Το οτι και κάποιοι σαν και μενα σε Cosmote FTTH .... που όμως είμαστε πανω σε δίκτυο Voda είμαστε εγκλωβισμένοι  και δεν μπορούμε να ανέβουμε πανω απο 200 γιατι απλα η Voda μας εχει κλειδωμένους τι να πούμε.
> 
> Και ο ΟΤΕ χάνει και η Voda χάνει. Η πλακα ειναι πως στο SFBB ελεγε το κουπόνι τοτε που το πήραμε  " με άμεση αναβάθμιση εως 1G οταν ειναι διαθεσιμο " που τωρα ειναι για τον παροχο που ειμαι αλλα ΔΕΝ!!


Λογικά θα ανακοινώσει φέτος κι η Vodafone, ΑΝ αρχίσει το Giga Voucher.

----------


## Nikos.Ch

> Το οτι και κάποιοι σαν και μενα σε Cosmote FTTH .... που όμως είμαστε πανω σε δίκτυο Voda είμαστε εγκλωβισμένοι  και δεν μπορούμε να ανέβουμε πανω απο 200 γιατι απλα η Voda μας εχει κλειδωμένους τι να πούμε.
> 
> Και ο ΟΤΕ χάνει και η Voda χάνει. Η πλακα ειναι πως στο SFBB ελεγε το κουπόνι τοτε που το πήραμε  " με άμεση αναβάθμιση εως 1G οταν ειναι διαθεσιμο " που τωρα ειναι για τον παροχο που ειμαι αλλα ΔΕΝ!!


Με αφορμή αυτό που γράφεις στο τέλος εφόσον πλέον υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το 1Gbps δεν ειναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου το παρέχουν; Αυτή δεν ήταν η προϋπόθεση για το κουπόνι; Το ποιος το έχει κάνει διαθέσιμο και ποιος όχι καθόλου δεν ενδιαφέρει τον καταναλωτή. Λογικά θα έπρεπε οποίος έχει σύνδεση με κουπόνι στην Cosmote να μπορεί να αναβαθμίσει σε 1Gbps ανεξαρτητως ποιος εχει κανει το δικτυο του.

----------


## TearDrop

> Ε ρε κόλλημα με την Vodafone.
> Η Vodafone είναι ένα μεγάλο μπ**υρδελάκι φίλε.
> ΔΕΝ είναι εταιρία της προκοπής. Στην Αγγλία που λες, είναι ίσως ο χειρότερος πάροχος.
> Το backbone της Vodafone είναι ήδη ανεπαρκές. Αν δώσει και 1Gbps συνδέσεις θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.
> Επενδύσεις δεν θέλει να κάνει.
> Τσιγγουνόγυφτοι είναι και θα παραμείνουν.
> 
> Η Wind/Nova θα κάνει κίνηση και επενδύσεις, αλλά ο όμιλος που τις εξαγόρασε δεν φημίζεται για το... πάθος του για ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες.


Εχω internet απο πριν το internet (BBS) οπότε επίτρεψε μου να σου πω οτι μεγαλύτερο μπ*** απο τον ΟΤΕ δεν υπάρχει και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να υπάρξει.

Στο θέμα μας, Vodafone & Nova θα δώσουν 300/500/1000 μόλις βγει στον αέρα η καινούργια επιδότηση - λογικά Δεκέμβριο.

----------


## Kostinos

Ακόμα χρειάζονται πολλά, για να γίνουν διαθέσιμα τα νέα πακέτα 1-10Gbps nova-wind αλλαγή εξοπλισμού κυρίως backbone αλλαγή links σε 100G  κι μην ξεχάσουμε το ποιο σημαντικό την ενοποίηση των εταιρειών wind-nova...

- - - Updated - - -




> Λογικά θα ανακοινώσει φέτος κι η Vodafone, ΑΝ αρχίσει το Giga Voucher.


Εδώ ακόμα δεν δίνει ftth από wind θα δώσει 1gbps  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ...

----------


## SkyNet

> Το να μεταφερθεί το θέμα xdsl vs ftth
> σε πολιτική ιδεολογική συζήτηση
> δεν το φανταζόμουν ποτέ.
> Μόνο στο Ελλαδιστάν θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτή η συζήτηση και μάλιστα σε τεχνολογικό φόρουμ.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Οπότε καταλήξαμε;
> xdsl = φιλελέρας;
> ftth = κουμούνι;


Έκλαψα λίγο να ξέρεις.

----------


## rigel72

> Με αφορμή αυτό που γράφεις στο τέλος εφόσον πλέον υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το 1Gbps δεν ειναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου το παρέχουν; Αυτή δεν ήταν η προϋπόθεση για το κουπόνι; Το ποιος το έχει κάνει διαθέσιμο και ποιος όχι καθόλου δεν ενδιαφέρει τον καταναλωτή. Λογικά θα έπρεπε οποίος έχει σύνδεση με κουπόνι στην Cosmote να μπορεί να αναβαθμίσει σε 1Gbps ανεξαρτητως ποιος εχει κανει το δικτυο του.


To ιδιο πίστευα και εγω και ακόμα και στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που ρώταγα το ιδιο μου ελεγαν στην αρχη οτι δεν εχει σημασία ποιος εχει φτιαξει το δικτυο , αλλα στο τελος μου το ειπαν ξεκάθαρα οτι πρεπει να περιμενω ποτε η Vodafone θα ανοιξει το δικτυο για να παρουμε ταχυτητα πανω απο 200. Αρα σε οσους σκεφτονται να αλλαξουν παροχο για μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα ας δουνε ποιανου ειναι το δικτυο γιατι και παλι ο OTE  δεν μπορει να δωσει αν ειναι της VODA , WIND κτλ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Η πλακα ειναι πως στο SFBB ελεγε το κουπόνι τοτε που το πήραμε " με άμεση αναβάθμιση εως 1G οταν ειναι διαθεσιμο " που τωρα ειναι για τον παροχο που ειμαι αλλα ΔΕΝ!!





> Με αφορμή αυτό που γράφεις στο τέλος εφόσον πλέον υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το 1Gbps δεν ειναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου το παρέχουν; Αυτή δεν ήταν η προϋπόθεση για το κουπόνι;


Ο όρος αυτός μπήκε για να ξεχωρίσει τις συνδέσεις VDSL με G.Fast (που ήδη είχαν δηλώσει ότι θα κάνουν κάποιοι πάροχοι) μέσω FTTC έναντι του FTTH.
Σε G.Fast θεωρητικά μπορούμε να έχουμε Gigabit ταχύτητες. Αλλά μόνον αν το DSLAM είναι στην οικοδομή μας, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν υποστηρίζεται ο όρος "άμεσα διαθέσιμη υπηρεσία", αφού σήμερα DSLAM υπάρχουν μόνον στις FTTC καμπίνες.

Ωστόσο η απάντηση στο ερώτημα-απορία είναι ότι δεν έχουν υποχρέωση να παρέχουν Gigabit ταχύτητα, ακόμη και αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πακέτο στην χοντρική. Εμείς παίρνουμε υπηρεσία στη λιανική και είναι καθαρά πολιτική απόφαση κάθε παρόχου τι πακέτα θα μας δώσει, άσχετα τι προσφέρει ο ανταγωνισμός.

----------


## vangel

> Εχω internet απο πριν το internet (BBS) οπότε επίτρεψε μου να σου πω οτι μεγαλύτερο μπ*** απο τον ΟΤΕ δεν υπάρχει και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να υπάρξει.
> 
> Στο θέμα μας, Vodafone & Nova θα δώσουν 300/500/1000 μόλις βγει στον αέρα η καινούργια επιδότηση - λογικά Δεκέμβριο.


Δίκιο έχεις αλλά σε σχέση με τα αλλά μπ… το κόκκινο φωτάκι μένει σχεδόν πάντα αναμμένο. Για αυτο πολλοί εδώ μέσα το θεωρούμε μονοδρομο

----------


## trod

> Ωστόσο η απάντηση στο ερώτημα-απορία είναι ότι δεν έχουν υποχρέωση να παρέχουν Gigabit ταχύτητα, ακόμη και αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πακέτο στην χοντρική. Εμείς παίρνουμε υπηρεσία στη λιανική και είναι καθαρά πολιτική απόφαση κάθε παρόχου τι πακέτα θα μας δώσει, άσχετα τι προσφέρει ο ανταγωνισμός.


Ναι αλλα δεν θα επρεπε να ισχυει και το αναποδο, δηλαδη εγω που ειμαι Cosmote και δινει εως 1Gbit γιατι να με ενδιαφερει ποιος εφτιαξε το FTTH δικτυο στην περιοχη μου (Vodafone) και ετσι να μην μπορω να κανω αναβμιση ταχυτητας.

----------


## jkoukos

> Ναι αλλα δεν θα επρεπε να ισχυει και το αναποδο, δηλαδη εγω που ειμαι Cosmote και δινει εως 1Gbit γιατι να με ενδιαφερει ποιος εφτιαξε το FTTH δικτυο στην περιοχη μου (Vodafone) και ετσι να μην μπορω να κανω αναβμιση ταχυτητας.


Αν δεν δώσει χοντρική ο πάροχος που του ανήκει το δίκτυο, με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο θα δώσει αντίστοιχο πακέτο στη λιανική ο δικός σου πάροχος;

----------


## trod

> Αν δεν δώσει χοντρική ο πάροχος που του ανήκει το δίκτυο, με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο θα δώσει αντίστοιχο πακέτο στη λιανική ο δικός σου πάροχος;


Συμφωνω μαζι σου αλλα
α) ετσι δεν ειναι δεσμιος ο πελατης με εναν παροχο που ουσιαστικα δεν εχει μαζι του καμια συμβαση και καμια εναλακτικη;
β) δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει μια συνεργασια των παροχων και να εχουν ολοι δωσει χοντρικη τιμη πριν αρχισει ο πρωτος να δινει λιανικη;

----------


## jkoukos

α. Ο δικός σου πάροχος μπορεί να δώσει υπηρεσία αποκλειστικά μέσω χοντρικής αφού δεν έχει δικό του δίκτυο στην περιοχή. Το ότι ο ίδιος άλλου δίνει Gigabit είναι άσχετο. Δεν μπορεί να δώσει κάτι που δεν έχει.

β. Υπάρχει και έτσι γίνεται. Εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο και δεν σε καταλαβαίνω

----------


## TEXNIKOS

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά το VODAFONE GIGA FIBER NETWORK ξέμεινε από giga;

----------


## ThReSh

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά το VODAFONE GIGA FIBER NETWORK ξέμεινε από giga;


Πάει μπάλα λέμε!  :Razz:

----------


## ppkmoby

Χονδρική λογικά θα δώσουν όλοι από Δεκέμβριο. Είναι μονόδρομος
Προσωπικά αυτή την στιγμή είμαι σε πρόγραμμα της Cosmote πάνω σε VDSL 100αρα γραμμή της VODAFONE.

----------


## pankostas

> Πάει μπάλα λέμε!


Φυσάει λέμε!

----------


## jap

Για να δώσει κάποιος χονδρική (για να μπορέσει ή να έχει την υποχρέωση) απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση, όπως και για να δώσει λιανική, είναι να αναβαθμίσει ανάλογα τους εξοπλισμούς του. Στην περίπτωση της vodafone αυτό απλά δεν το έχουν κάνει ακόμα, δεν ξέρω αν έχει καν τέτοια πλάνα, θα μας είχε ζαλίσει κι αυτή στις ανακοινώσεις και τις φανφάρες. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεται η όλη κουβέντα, όσοι είναι σε περιοχές με καμπίνες vodafone απλά είναι άτυχοι.

Θα έλεγα πως η αποικιοκρατική εταιρεία (σε αντιδιαστολή με τις βλακείες που γράφτηκαν περί Σοβιετίας) απλά αρκείται να δίνει καθρεφτάκια στους ιθαγενείς. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ πως στον καιρό της παγκοσμιοποίησης είναι απλά μια τσίπικη θυγατρική που κοιτά απλά να βγάζει  κέρδη με τις λιγότερες δυνατές επενδύσεις. Τσίπικη γιατί της επιτρέπει να είναι έτσι το περιβάλλον της Ελλάδας με την ανεπαρκή ρυθμιστική αρχή και τους ταρατατζούμ και κατώτερους των περιστάσεων πολιτικούς της. Θα έβαζα και στοίχημα πως η vodafone σήμερα έχει και το μικρότερο έσοδο ανά συνδρομητή ή πώς λέγεται αυτός ο δείκτης. Χρειάστηκε πολλή προσπάθεια να καταφέρουν να γίνουν ο παρίας της ελληνικής αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών.

----------


## TearDrop

> Θα έβαζα και στοίχημα πως η vodafone σήμερα έχει και το μικρότερο έσοδο ανά συνδρομητή ή πώς λέγεται αυτός ο δείκτης. Χρειάστηκε πολλή προσπάθεια να καταφέρουν να γίνουν ο παρίας της ελληνικής αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών.


arpu λέγεται και όχι, δεν έχει το μικρότερο.

----------


## jap

:One thumb up: 

Υπάρχουν στοιχεία δημοσιευμένα κάπου; Φαντάζομαι σε νούμερα ίσως είναι του κοσμοτέ, αφού έχει και πολλούς συνδρομητές μόνο τηλεφωνίας, που δεν έχουν ποτέ αλλάξει πάροχο.

----------


## rigel72

> Για να δώσει κάποιος χονδρική (για να μπορέσει ή να έχει την υποχρέωση) απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση, όπως και για να δώσει λιανική, είναι να αναβαθμίσει ανάλογα τους εξοπλισμούς του. Στην περίπτωση της vodafone αυτό απλά δεν το έχουν κάνει ακόμα, δεν ξέρω αν έχει καν τέτοια πλάνα, θα μας είχε ζαλίσει κι αυτή στις ανακοινώσεις και τις φανφάρες. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεται η όλη κουβέντα, όσοι είναι σε περιοχές με καμπίνες vodafone απλά είναι άτυχοι.
> 
> Θα έλεγα πως η αποικιοκρατική εταιρεία (σε αντιδιαστολή με τις βλακείες που γράφτηκαν περί Σοβιετίας) απλά αρκείται να δίνει καθρεφτάκια στους ιθαγενείς. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ πως στον καιρό της παγκοσμιοποίησης είναι απλά μια τσίπικη θυγατρική που κοιτά απλά να βγάζει  κέρδη με τις λιγότερες δυνατές επενδύσεις. Τσίπικη γιατί της επιτρέπει να είναι έτσι το περιβάλλον της Ελλάδας με την ανεπαρκή ρυθμιστική αρχή και τους ταρατατζούμ και κατώτερους των περιστάσεων πολιτικούς της. Θα έβαζα και στοίχημα πως η vodafone σήμερα έχει και το μικρότερο έσοδο ανά συνδρομητή ή πώς λέγεται αυτός ο δείκτης. Χρειάστηκε πολλή προσπάθεια να καταφέρουν να γίνουν ο παρίας της ελληνικής αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών.


Εδώ μιλάμε για FTTH  και το δίκτυο αυτό δεν το φτιάξανε πριν 6 μήνες για να δίνουν μέχρι 200 αλλά τουλάχιστον 1 Gbps , και αυτή ήταν η προϋπόθεση όταν έγινε αλλιώς να μέναμε στον χαλκό .

----------


## jkoukos

Ανάποδα συνέβη. Πρώτα φτιάχθηκε FTTH από κάθε πάροχο και αργότερα βγήκε η δράση sfbb ως άμεσο τυράκι προς εμάς τους πελάτες για να πάμε σε τέτοιες συνδέσεις και εμμέσως στις εταιρείες για να επεκταθούν και σε άλλες περιοχές.
Εξαρχής δεν υπήρχε καμία υποχρέωση ή όρος. Κάθε πάροχος μπορεί να φτιάξει το δίκτυό του οπότε, όπου και αν θέλει χωρίς καμία υποχρέωση ή περιορισμό.

----------


## overgr

Τι γίνεται με τα πακέτα triple play ρε παιδιά;

----------


## deniSun

> Τι γίνεται με τα πακέτα triple play ρε παιδιά;


Νομίζω ότι περιμένουν έγκριση.

----------


## Verde

Οι εκπτώσεις που δίνανε έχουν σταματήσει?
Θα δώσουν άλλες σε επόμενη φάση?

----------


## ThReSh

> Οι εκπτώσεις που δίνανε έχουν σταματήσει?
> Θα δώσουν άλλες σε επόμενη φάση?


Επιδότηση ήταν, όχι έκπτωση του παρόχου.

Ελπίζουμε φέτος για το νέο voucher, 300+Mbps πακέτα μονο.

----------


## AssVas

για να προσφέρει κάποιος ταχύτητες +++ πρέπει να έχει αναβαθμίσει και το backbone δίκτυο του με εξωτερικό.

----------


## deniSun

> για να προσφέρει κάποιος ταχύτητες +++ πρέπει να έχει αναβαθμίσει και το backbone δίκτυο του με εξωτερικό.


Είδαμε και την wind.
Πήρε bw και ακόμα περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα το κάνει.

----------


## ThReSh

> Είδαμε και την wind.
> Πήρε bw και ακόμα περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα το κάνει.


Τον Νοέμβριο θα δούμε σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση στις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου.  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

> Τον Νοέμβριο θα δούμε σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση στις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου.


Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια.

----------


## minas

> Είδαμε και την wind.
> Πήρε bw και ακόμα περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα το κάνει.


Εκτός τα νέα ταχύτερα προγράμματα, εικάζω ότι θα αρχίσει να φορτώνει και τους πελάτες της Nova στο δικό της backbone, όσο προχωράει η ενοποίηση.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εκτός τα νέα ταχύτερα προγράμματα, εικάζω ότι θα αρχίσει να φορτώνει και τους πελάτες της Nova στο δικό της backbone, όσο προχωράει η ενοποίηση.


Ε ναι, δεν γίνεται να παίξει για καιρό ακόμα η Nova με τα 318Gbps.

----------


## anana

> Ε ναι, δεν γίνεται να παίξει για καιρό ακόμα η Nova με τα 318Gbps.


Ποσο εχουν οι αλλες εταιριες ;

----------


## deniSun

> Ποσο εχουν οι αλλες εταιριες ;


Το ρώτησες στο άλλο ποστ.

----------


## anana

> Το ρώτησες στο άλλο ποστ.


Το ρωτησα και στα δυο πηραζει ;

----------


## deniSun

> Το ρωτησα και στα δυο πηραζει ;


Ναι γιατί μπερδευόμαστε.
Μισοί θα σε απαντάνε εδώ και οι άλλοι μισοί στο άλλο.
Δεν κάνουμε πολλαπλά ποστ.
Σε ένα σημείο ρωτάμε και αν είμαστε εκτός θέματος οι mod θα το μεταφέρουν.

----------


## nikgr

ας μου εξηγησει καποιος τι σχεση εχει το backbone της nova με το thread...
μπαινουμε να διαβασουμε κανα νεο και κυριως εμπειριες απο 1gbps της cosmote και γραφει ο καθενας το μακρυ του και το κοντο του...

----------


## Πάνος21

Έχω 300αρα της cosmote. Πάει σφαίρα. Όμως έχει μια μικρή ιστορία. 
31-3 Αίτηση με επιδότηση για την οπτική της κόσμοτε.
20-5 κλήση  σε κοσμοτε γιατί αργούν να έρθουν για εγκατάσταση. 
20-6 ακόμα καμία κίνηση,ενημερώνω ότι θα προβώ σε καταγγελία σε οποίο αρμόδιο φορέα υπάρχει. 
30-6 εγκατάσταση κάθετης στην πολυκατοικία. Παράλληλα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.
10-7 Εγκατάσταση οπτικής στην οικία.
13-7 ενεργοποίηση. 7 μέρες μετά συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις. Παγώνει το ΖΤΕ 1600. Καλώ τεχνικό. 
30-7 αλλαγή μόντεμ και pon. Παίρνω το speedport. 
Τέλος Αυγούστου αναβάθμιση οπτικής στα 200 και μετά στα 300. Αλλάζω πάλι μόντεμ γτ ήθελα το Wi-Fi mesh cosmote αλλά έπρεπε να πάρουν πίσω το ίδιο μοντέλο και να μου φέρουν το ίδιο μοντέλο μαζί με το mesh γιατί το εμπορικό τμήμα δεν μπορούσε να μου στείλει σκέτο το mesh. 
Σεπτέμβριος έρχεται το ίδιο μοντέλο μόντεμ. Ξεκινάνε τα κολλήματα. Έλεγχος γραμμής. Από το τηλέφωνο μου λένε πολύ καλή η γραμμή σας η 200αρα. Έχω 300αρα ρε παιδιά. Όχι δεν έχετε μας δείχνει 200 στο σύστημα. Συστημικό λάθος μου λένε. Παίρνω τεχνικο ξανά κολλάει το Ίντερνετ. Ελέγχει γραμμή σπίτι έχετε 300αρα. Ελέγχουν κεντρικά έχω 200. 
Κάνω αίτηση αλλαγής μόντεμ. Πάω Γερμανό φίλε έχεις κάνει πολλά αιτήματα βλάβης πάρε το ZTE 1600 και αν δεις ότι κολλάει ξαναέλα να σου δώσουμε άλλο.. δόξα το θεο 3 μέρες πάει σφαίρα.  :Cool:

----------


## Cha0s

> Εκτός τα νέα ταχύτερα προγράμματα, εικάζω ότι θα αρχίσει να φορτώνει και τους πελάτες της Nova στο δικό της backbone, όσο προχωράει η ενοποίηση.


Ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει να μεταφέρει τους πελάτες της από το Datacenter του Χρηματηστηρίου Αθηνών, στο Datacenter της Wind.

----------


## gvard

> Εκτός τα νέα ταχύτερα προγράμματα, εικάζω ότι θα αρχίσει να φορτώνει και τους πελάτες της Nova στο δικό της backbone, όσο προχωράει η ενοποίηση.


Δεν είναι "το δικό της backbone", έως αρχές του 2023 θα υπάρχει μόνο το εμπορικό όνομα "Nova". Μπορεί να γίνει κάποιο consolidation σε κοινά links αλλά δεν προβλέπεται κατάργηση.




> Ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει να μεταφέρει τους πελάτες της από το Datacenter του Χρηματηστηρίου Αθηνών, στο Datacenter της Wind.


Νομίζω πως οι εν λόγω πελάτες βγαίνουν μέσω του backbone της Nova καθώς έχουν γίνει συνδέσεις του εν λόγω κτιρίου με τον Κολωνό.

----------


## Cha0s

> Νομίζω πως οι εν λόγω πελάτες βγαίνουν μέσω του backbone της Nova καθώς έχουν γίνει συνδέσεις του εν λόγω κτιρίου με τον Κολωνό.


Η ενημέρωση που έλαβα είναι πως επιλεγμένοι πελάτες θα βγουν μέσω Κολωνού και οι υπόλοιποι μέσω Wind.

Όπως και να έχει, αργά ή γρήγορα θα γίνουν consolidate τα δίκτυα των 2 εταιρειών με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## sdikr

Θα παρακαλούσα κάπου εδώ να σταματήσει το offtopic με την wind

----------


## corsgdgr

Παιδιά πριν 1-2 εβδομάδες τελείωσαν τα έργα (cosmote) για να φέρουν οπτική ίνα στα σπίτια στην οδό μου. Έχουν φέρει την οπτική 2 μέτρα έξω από την πόρτα της πολυκατοικίας μου. Τώρα γίνονται έργα ασφαλτόστρωσης. Γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο καιρό περίπου να περιμένω μέχρι να δω διαθεσιμότητα; Δεν ξέρω αν πάιζει ρόλο, πάντως τώρα είμαστε σε vdsl2/fttc μέχρι 100.

----------


## netblues

Σε 1-2 μηνες θα δεις διαθεσιμοτητα. Ισως και λιγο νωριτερα.

----------


## corsgdgr

@netblues Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου! Μου έφτιαξες την ημέρα μου!

----------


## satzapper

Σήμερα σε νότια περιοχή του Εύοσμου, ο ΟΤΕ περνούσε μέσα από τα παλιά φρεάτια του Χαλκού, πλαστικές σωληνώσεις για οπτικές ίνες, για την κεντρική σύνδεση μεταξύ του Α/Κ Ελευθερίων-Εύοσμου και του Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων!
Σε αυτό το δίκτυο χαλκού που θα αναβαθμίσει με οπτικές ίνες, θα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει παράλληλα και FTTH αναμονές από τα φρεάτια αυτά προς τις πολυκατοικίες, `η θα είναι μόνο για την κεντρική διασύνδεση των Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ? 
Καθώς στο δρόμο που γινόταν αυτές οι εργασίες υπήρχε ήδη φρέσκο Vodafone δίκτυο FTTH με αναμονές προς τις πολυκατοικίες, το οποίο θα δοθεί σύντομα το ΟΚ για την χρήση FTTH από τους παροχους...

----------


## mixalis1981

To site έχει εγκαταλειφθεί λιγουλάκι και έχει να ανεβεί άρθρο πάνω από ένα μήνα ;

----------


## ThReSh

> To site έχει εγκαταλειφθεί λιγουλάκι και έχει να ανεβεί άρθρο πάνω από ένα μήνα ;


Όχι, απλά είναι pinned το συγκεκριμένο και τα νέα άρθρα είναι από την 2η "γραμμή" και κάτω.

----------


## deniSun

> To site έχει εγκαταλειφθεί λιγουλάκι και έχει να ανεβεί άρθρο πάνω από ένα μήνα ;


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/search....rchid=23635430

----------


## fadasma

Στο εξωτερικό άρχισαν να δίνουν πακέτα για μεγαλύτερο upload. Εκεί θα μεταφερθεί ο ανταγωνισμός μετά τη 1000άρα 
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-xfi-complete/

----------


## Black3539

> Στο εξωτερικό άρχισαν να δίνουν πακέτα για μεγαλύτερο upload. Εκεί θα μεταφερθεί ο ανταγωνισμός μετά τη 1000άρα 
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-xfi-complete/


Καλά, μην συγκρίνετε Αμερική με Ευρώπη, είναι τελείως πιο μπάχαλο τα πράγματα στην Αμερική με τα data caps και τα fees που δίνεις εξτρά.

----------


## ariusbb

> Καλά, μην συγκρίνετε Αμερική με Ευρώπη, είναι τελείως πιο μπάχαλο τα πράγματα στην Αμερική με τα data caps και τα fees που δίνεις εξτρά.


Αμερική; Θα λέτε Ελλαδίτσα και θα κλαίτε! Τσάμπα παίρνουμε το gigabit και unlimited!

----------


## manosdoc

> Αμερική; Θα λέτε Ελλαδίτσα και θα κλαίτε! Τσάμπα παίρνουμε το gigabit και unlimited!


Θα κλαίμε αν το συγκρίνουμε με υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη/μισθούς.

----------


## GregoirX23

> To ιδιο πίστευα και εγω και ακόμα και στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που ρώταγα το ιδιο μου ελεγαν στην αρχη οτι δεν εχει σημασία ποιος εχει φτιαξει το δικτυο , αλλα στο τελος μου το ειπαν ξεκάθαρα οτι πρεπει να περιμενω ποτε η Vodafone θα ανοιξει το δικτυο για να παρουμε ταχυτητα πανω απο 200. Αρα σε οσους σκεφτονται να αλλαξουν παροχο για μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα ας δουνε ποιανου ειναι το δικτυο γιατι και παλι ο OTE  δεν μπορει να δωσει αν ειναι της VODA , WIND κτλ.


Σε περιοχές wind ακόμα και αν δεν έχουν δώσει μεγαλύτερα πακέτα πάνω από 200, κάπου είχε αναφερθεί ότι αναβαθμίζουν σε μεγαλύτερα αν έχεις πάροχο κοτε..

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω 300αρα της cosmote. Πάει σφαίρα. Όμως έχει μια μικρή ιστορία. 
> 31-3 Αίτηση με επιδότηση για την οπτική της κόσμοτε.
> 20-5 κλήση  σε κοσμοτε γιατί αργούν να έρθουν για εγκατάσταση. 
> 20-6 ακόμα καμία κίνηση,ενημερώνω ότι θα προβώ σε καταγγελία σε οποίο αρμόδιο φορέα υπάρχει. 
> 30-6 εγκατάσταση κάθετης στην πολυκατοικία. Παράλληλα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.
> 10-7 Εγκατάσταση οπτικής στην οικία.
> 13-7 ενεργοποίηση. 7 μέρες μετά συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις. Παγώνει το ΖΤΕ 1600. Καλώ τεχνικό. 
> 30-7 αλλαγή μόντεμ και pon. Παίρνω το speedport. 
> Τέλος Αυγούστου αναβάθμιση οπτικής στα 200 και μετά στα 300. Αλλάζω πάλι μόντεμ γτ ήθελα το Wi-Fi mesh cosmote αλλά έπρεπε να πάρουν πίσω το ίδιο μοντέλο και να μου φέρουν το ίδιο μοντέλο μαζί με το mesh γιατί το εμπορικό τμήμα δεν μπορούσε να μου στείλει σκέτο το mesh. 
> ...


Ποιου παρόχου είναι το δίκτυο στη περιοχή;

----------


## ds12

> Σε περιοχές wind ακόμα και αν δεν έχουν δώσει μεγαλύτερα πακέτα πάνω από 200, κάπου είχε αναφερθεί ότι αναβαθμίζουν σε μεγαλύτερα αν έχεις πάροχο κοτε..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιου παρόχου είναι το δίκτυο στη περιοχή;


Δίνουν και στις περιοχές της Wind μέχρι 500 Mbps. Εμένα στην σελίδα τους μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα. Με είχαν καλέσει να ενημερώσουν για τα νέα πακέτα.

----------


## deniSun

Προφανώς δεν είναι καθολικό το θέμα.
Σε κάποιες περιοχές ή/και καμπίνες μπορεί να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα των νέων πακέτων 
σε κάποιες άλλες όχι.

----------


## georgemv

Στην Ελβετία τα πακέτα ήταν με 10% upload, σαν την Ελλάδα. Εμφανίστηκε ένας νέος πάροχος σε κάποια στιγμή (init7) που έδινε symmetrical και γύρισαν όλοι σε symmetrical. Τώρα έχουμε 10gbit symmetrical από όλους, 25gbit symmetrical από init7 και η Swisscom δοκιμάζει ήδη 50gbit symmetrical πιλοτικά.
Το όλο θέμα είναι ποιος θα μπει με τσαγανό να σπάσει το καρτέλ, μετά θα δουλέψει το πράγμα μόνο του.

----------


## ariusbb

> Στην Ελβετία τα πακέτα ήταν με 10% upload, σαν την Ελλάδα. Εμφανίστηκε ένας νέος πάροχος σε κάποια στιγμή (init7) που έδινε symmetrical και γύρισαν όλοι σε symmetrical. Τώρα έχουμε 10gbit symmetrical από όλους, 25gbit symmetrical από init7 και η Swisscom δοκιμάζει ήδη 50gbit symmetrical πιλοτικά.
> Το όλο θέμα είναι ποιος θα μπει με τσαγανό να σπάσει το καρτέλ, μετά θα δουλέψει το πράγμα μόνο του.


Δε θέλω να ξεφύγουμε offtopic - αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι φέρνει και η Cosmote 10Gbit ή ακόμα 25Gbit;
Τι hardware θα χρειαζόμασταν σε ένα σπίτι για να πάρουμε αυτά τα 25Gbit;
Ακόμη και Ethernet να είχαμε το μέγιστο δεν είναι 10Gbit;
Θα έπρεπε να έχουμε 25Gbit SFP κάρτες στα PC; 
Υπάρχει κάτι πιο γήινο;

----------


## ThReSh

> Δε θέλω να ξεφύγουμε offtopic - αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι φέρνει και η Cosmote 10Gbit ή ακόμα 25Gbit;
> Τι hardware θα χρειαζόμασταν σε ένα σπίτι για να πάρουμε αυτά τα 25Gbit;
> Ακόμη και Ethernet να είχαμε το μέγιστο δεν είναι 10Gbit;
> Θα έπρεπε να έχουμε 25Gbit SFP κάρτες στα PC; 
> Υπάρχει κάτι πιο γήινο;


Το point του δεν ήταν τα 10Gbps, αλλά το ότι ένας έκανε την αρχή για symmetrical και πλέον έχουν μέχρι και τα 10Gbps πακέτα, πόσο μάλλον τα μικρότερα...

----------


## georgemv

> Το point του δεν ήταν τα 10Gbps, αλλά το ότι ένας έκανε την αρχή για symmetrical και πλέον έχουν μέχρι και τα 10Gbps πακέτα, πόσο μάλλον τα μικρότερα...


Ευχαριστώ, ακριβώς αυτό

----------


## Core2Extreme

Εν τω μεταξύ η Init7 δίνει όλα τα πακέτα της (και το 25G/25G) στα 65€ τον μήνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## ariusbb

Παίδες το έπιασα το point. Άλλο ρώτησα εξού και το off topic σχόλιο

----------


## fadasma

Θεωρώ πιο δύσκολο να δώσει ένας πάροχος 1Gbps παρά 25Gbps. 
Αν δώσει 1Gbps όλοι θα τρέξουν να το μετρήσουν και θα δουν ακριβώς πόσο παίρνουν. 
Αν δώσει 25Gbps πως θα αποδείξεις οτι σου δίνει λιγότερο; Με τι θα το μετρήσεις; Έχει το fast.com upload 25Gbps; Έχεις router που να πιάνει τόσο;

----------


## georgemv

Αυτό που κάνουν οι περισσότεροι είναι να βάζουν 25Gbps switch κοντά στην οπτική μπρίζα και ένα linux pc να κάνει routing/server καθήκοντα με 25Gbit SFP+. Το switch μετά μοιράζει από 10gbit σε άλλα δωμάτια του σπιτιού. O server θα πιάνει 25Gbit, οι άλλες συσκευές ανάλογα τι κάρτες έχουν. Το καλό είναι ότι δεν γεμίζει με τίποτα η γραμμή σε οικιακή χρήση, τερματίζουν όλοι μαζί τις κάρτες τους και έχεις ακόμα διαθέσιμο bandwidth.

----------


## flamelab

> Θα κλαίμε αν το συγκρίνουμε με υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη/μισθούς.


DT ρουμανίας

https://mobile.telekom.ro/tv-net-voc...tv-l-net-voce/

Τriple play με τα κέρατά τους τα δίφορα μέσα

9 ευρώ το μήνα για ενα 6μηνο
18 ευρώ το υπόλοιπο 18μηνο.

----------


## deninho

> Δε θέλω να ξεφύγουμε offtopic - αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι φέρνει και η Cosmote 10Gbit ή ακόμα 25Gbit;
> Τι hardware θα χρειαζόμασταν σε ένα σπίτι για να πάρουμε αυτά τα 25Gbit;
> Ακόμη και Ethernet να είχαμε το μέγιστο δεν είναι 10Gbit;
> Θα έπρεπε να έχουμε 25Gbit SFP κάρτες στα PC; 
> Υπάρχει κάτι πιο γήινο;


Λογικές οι απορίες σου. Σε γενικές γραμμές καταπιάνεται με όλα τα ερωτήματά σου αυτός εδώ (που έχει 25gbit από την init7): https://michael.stapelberg.ch/posts/...5gbit-upgrade/

----------


## deniSun

> DT ρουμανίας
> 
> https://mobile.telekom.ro/tv-net-voc...tv-l-net-voce/
> 
> Τriple play με τα κέρατά τους τα δίφορα μέσα
> 
> 9 ευρώ το μήνα για ενα 6μηνο
> 18 ευρώ το υπόλοιπο 18μηνο.


Στον βιβλιοπώλη πες τα.
βζιιιιιιιιιιιιινν

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

> Δε θέλω να ξεφύγουμε offtopic - αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι φέρνει και η Cosmote 10Gbit ή ακόμα 25Gbit;
> Τι hardware θα χρειαζόμασταν σε ένα σπίτι για να πάρουμε αυτά τα 25Gbit;
> Ακόμη και Ethernet να είχαμε το μέγιστο δεν είναι 10Gbit;
> Θα έπρεπε να έχουμε 25Gbit SFP κάρτες στα PC; 
> Υπάρχει κάτι πιο γήινο;


Αυτή τη στιγμή, το καλώδιο είναι μονόδρομος για να εκμεταλλευτείς αυτή την ταχύτητα (το γράφω γιατί θα γεράσει σα το γάλα αυτό το post, τα λέμε σε 5-10 χρόνια)

Από εκεί και πέρα, μπορείς να πάρεις ένα switch μόνο με 25Gbit SFP28 πόρτες ή με 25Gbit SFP28 και 10Gbit SFP+/RJ45 πόρτες ή με 25Gbit SFP28 και πολλές 1/2.5/5Gbit πόρτες, πχ σε περιπτώσεις που θέλεις να μοιράσεις τα 25Gbit σε διαμερίσματα μιας πολυκατοικίας

Ενδεικτικά

1) https://www.fs.com/products/110479.html

2) https://www.fs.com/products/108710.html

3) https://www.fs.com/products/127672.html


Τώρα, για να τα ρουτάρεις τα 25Gbit... Αυτό είναι εντελώς άλλο πράγμα και αν θέλεις NAT, firewall, Vlan κλπ θέλεις σοβαρό εργαλείο.

----------


## mob

Τα καινούρια πακέτα της cosmote business με static (300-500-1000) τα έχει βρει κανένας στο portal, γιατί έχω την πληροφορία ότι υπάρχουν αλλά δε τα βλέπω πουθενά.

----------


## Zus

Πήραμε φόρα, τίποτα και κανένας δεν μας σταματά.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ravager

δεν έχουν πάρει ακόμα έγκριση. Εχω και εγω 9 γραμμες και μου ειπανε να περιμενουμε.

----------


## Marios145

Επίσης καλό θα ήταν για ταχύτητες ανω των 200-300mbit/s και Windows, στις ιδιότητες του NIC, όλα τα TCP/UDP offload να είναι RX+TX Enabled
Receive side scaling enabled με 2-4 queues και τελευταία...όλα τα powersaving, green ethernet, gigabit lite, energy efficient ethernet να είναι *disabled*.

Και αν το CPU δεν είναι τελευταίας 5ετίας, το interrupt moderation μπορεί να είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ οριακά 400mbit και άνετο 1gbit (με ότι μειονεκτήματα στο gaming/responsiveness)
(Σε λάπτοπ οπωσδήποτε αλλαγή power-plan ειδικά σε μπαταρία)

Όσο για ασύρματο, δεν θα περίμενα τίποτα σίγουρο άνω των 300-500mbit

Και σημαντικότερο, αν κατεβαίνει...αρχείο σε δίσκο, οπωσδήποτε SSD...ο μηχανικός θα γονατίσει ειδικά αν κατεβάζουμε με πολλαπλά connection ( :Pirateflag:   :Whistle: )

----------


## Mormnak

> Επίσης καλό θα ήταν για ταχύτητες ανω των 200-300mbit/s και Windows, στις ιδιότητες του NIC, όλα τα TCP/UDP offload να είναι RX+TX Enabled
> Receive side scaling enabled με 2-4 queues και τελευταία...όλα τα powersaving, green ethernet, gigabit lite, energy efficient ethernet να είναι *disabled*.
> 
> Και αν το CPU δεν είναι τελευταίας 5ετίας, το interrupt moderation μπορεί να είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ οριακά 400mbit και άνετο 1gbit (με ότι μειονεκτήματα στο gaming/responsiveness)
> (Σε λάπτοπ οπωσδήποτε αλλαγή power-plan ειδικά σε μπαταρία)
> 
> Όσο για ασύρματο, δεν θα περίμενα τίποτα σίγουρο άνω των 300-500mbit
> 
> Και σημαντικότερο, αν κατεβαίνει...αρχείο σε δίσκο, οπωσδήποτε SSD...ο μηχανικός θα γονατίσει ειδικά αν κατεβάζουμε με πολλαπλά connection ( )


Δηλαδή εαν τα αφήσουμε οπως είναι, ανάποδα...δεν θα πιάνουμε ουτε 200??  :Thinking:  Ποιος τα γράφει όλα αυτά να μας πει οτι με το gigabit lite---ENABLE ΔΕΝ πιάνει 200,,,  :Laughing:

----------


## ThReSh

Ελα ντε, τόσους γνωστούς/φίλους/συγγενείς έχω στο εξωτερικό με 500+Mbps συνδέσεις, δεν έχουν αλλάξει κάτι στα properties του NIC και μια χαρά τερματίζει η γραμμή...

----------


## bravelover

Σε μένα έχω ένα λάπτοπ παλιό έχει ethernet 100 έχω διακόσια τερματιζει 100

----------


## koukaki

> Σε μένα έχω ένα λάπτοπ παλιό έχει ethernet 100 έχω διακόσια τερματιζει 100


Λογικα αμα ειναι παλιο δεν θα εχει USB 3.0 ωστε να βαλεις USB to Gigabit.
Παρε ενα Wifi Usb stick AC650 στα 5Ghz που βγαινει και σε USB 2.0

----------


## bravelover

Αξίζει να ρίξω λεφτά σε τόσο παλιό laptop. Με το shield επίσης που κατεβάσω σε μηχανικό δίσκο ούτε εκεί πιάνω τέρμα στο κινητό πιάνω γύρω στα 16 μέχρι 17

----------


## koukaki

> Αξίζει να ρίξω λεφτά σε τόσο παλιό laptop. Με το shield επίσης που κατεβάσω σε μηχανικό δίσκο ούτε εκεί πιάνω τέρμα στο κινητό πιάνω γύρω στα 16 μέχρι 17


12€ ενας usb AC650 wifi adapter.

20€ ενας 240GB 
SSD

30-35  ευροπουλακια που δεν πανε στραφι ακομα και να σου χαλασει το Laptop θα σου μεινουν

----------


## bravelover

Σωστός θα το κοιτάξω

----------


## esertas

> 12€ ενας usb AC650 wifi adapter.
> 
> 20€ ενας 240GB 
> SSD
> 
> 30-35  ευροπουλακια που δεν πανε στραφι ακομα και να σου χαλασει το Laptop θα σου μεινουν


Το usb 2 δεν τερματίζει; Νομιζω 25 ταχύτητα είναι 200αρα γραμμή.

----------


## fasdf

> Τα καινούρια πακέτα της cosmote business με static (300-500-1000) τα έχει βρει κανένας στο portal, γιατί έχω την πληροφορία ότι υπάρχουν αλλά δε τα βλέπω πουθενά.


Εμενα εκαναν ειδικο αιτημα σε αλλο τμημα το οποιο διεκπεραιωσε την αλλαγη απο 1gbps unlimited σε double play business 1gbps full. Αυτοι που σου μιλανε στο τηλεφωνο βλεπουν το προγραμμα διαθεσιμο αλλα δεν τους αφηνει να κανουν την αλλαγη οποτε και για αυτο κανουν το ειδικο αιτημα. Στα καταστηματα δε σου λενε οτι απλα δεν γινεται/δεν υπαρχει κ.ο.κ.

----------


## nanas

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο ως προς την επιδότηση.
Στη διαβούλευση για το Giga Voucher αναφέρει κάπου ότι "Ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα πρέπει να βεβαιώσει ότι στη συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση δεν λειτουργεί ήδη ευρυζωνική σύνδεση με ταχύτητα download μεγαλύτερη των 100 Mbps."

Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει τώρα FTTH 100 σε κανονική τιμή και μόλις βγει το Giga Voucher, να κάνει αίτηση π.χ. για 300, επιδοτούμενο από το Giga Voucher;

----------


## nikgr

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο ως προς την επιδότηση.
> Στη διαβούλευση για το Giga Voucher αναφέρει κάπου ότι "Ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα πρέπει να βεβαιώσει ότι στη συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση δεν λειτουργεί ήδη ευρυζωνική σύνδεση με ταχύτητα download μεγαλύτερη των 100 Mbps."
> 
> Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει τώρα FTTH 100 σε κανονική τιμή και μόλις βγει το Giga Voucher, να κάνει αίτηση π.χ. για 300, επιδοτούμενο από το Giga Voucher;


να περιμένεις. Σιγά μη σου την δώσουν την επιδότηση εκ των υστέρων...

----------


## deniSun

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο ως προς την επιδότηση.
> Στη διαβούλευση για το Giga Voucher αναφέρει κάπου ότι "Ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα πρέπει να βεβαιώσει ότι στη συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση δεν λειτουργεί ήδη ευρυζωνική σύνδεση με ταχύτητα download μεγαλύτερη των 100 Mbps."
> 
> Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει τώρα FTTH 100 σε κανονική τιμή και μόλις βγει το Giga Voucher, να κάνει αίτηση π.χ. για 300, επιδοτούμενο από το Giga Voucher;


Ρωτήθηκε και στο άλλο θέμα.
Μιλάει για ευρυζωνική σύνδεση >100Μ και όχι ftth.

----------


## minas

Επίσης λέει μεγαλύτερη, όχι "μεγαλύτερη ή ίση"  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

Μην το γελάς καθόλου...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το usb 2 δεν τερματίζει; Νομιζω 25 ταχύτητα είναι 200αρα γραμμή.


Έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα πάνω σε αυτό για να φρεσκάρω τη μνήμη μου.. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=usb+...client=gws-wiz
https://www.quora.com/USB-2-0-can-tr...per-second-max

https://www.speedguide.net/faq/what-...hard-drive-403
Typical hi-speed USB 2.0 hard drives can be written to at rates around 25-30 MB/s, and read at 30-40 MB/s. This represents ~70% of the total available bandwidth.

https://superuser.com/questions/3172...a-usb2-0-drive
More than 35-40 MB/s on USB2.0 is practically impossible and I was already dedicating a USB2 controller only for those disks, no mouse or other devices interfering.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...9-dbc2c71176b1
USB 2.0 clock speed is 480 megabits per second. That's 60 megabytes per second. 
Given the protocol overhead and the fact that USB 2.0 is half-duplex, the maximum data rate will be 30-40 megabytes per second. 
The 480 megabits per second limit applies to the USB controller and is shared between the ports attached to it. 
The number of USB controllers per card or motherboard will vary.  

https://www.google.com/search?q=200+...client=gws-wiz
200Mbps stands for 200 Megabits per second 

https://www.google.com/search?q=200+...client=gws-wiz
https://www.gigacalculator.com/conve...mbps-to-mb.php
100 Mbps	11.920929 MBps
*200 Mbps	23.841858 MBps
300 Mbps	35.762787 MBps*
400 Mbps	47.683716 MBps
500 Mbps	59.604645 MBps

Το έχω καταλάβει σωστά ότι μετά τα 200-300 Η usb 2.0 αρχίζει και τα βρίσκει σκούρα;  :Thinking:  
Πρακτικά μιλάμε για το εύρος 25-40 megabytes, γιατί τα 60 λόγω overhead η 2.0 μάλλον δεν τα πιάνει..
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τότε για λήψη (write) θα γεμίζει με μια 200αρα και για αποστολή(read) με μια 300αρα περίπου... Ε;  :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την λογική:
βάζω >200Μ και περιμένω να τερματίσει με ασύρματα, usb κλπ;

----------


## Iris07

Εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος αδύναμος κρίκος στην "αλυσίδα" σου πιάνεις ταχύτητες στα όρια που έχεις..
το είδαμε με Wi-Fi στα Fritz π.χ

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ασύρματο USB;

----------


## deniSun

> Εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος αδύναμος κρίκος στην "αλυσίδα" σου πιάνεις ταχύτητες στα όρια που έχεις..
> το είδαμε με Wi-Fi στα Fritz π.χ


Τον λόγο δεν καταλαβαίνω.
Οι ταχύτητες αυτές προορίζονται για καλωδιακές συνδέσεις.
Γιατί να ταλαιπωρείσαι με οτιδήποτε άλλο;
Και μην μου πεις... υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορείς να περάσεις καλώδιο ή δεν διαθέτει ενσύρματη κάρτα η συσκευή.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τον λόγο δεν καταλαβαίνω.
> Οι ταχύτητες αυτές προορίζονται για καλωδιακές συνδέσεις.
> Γιατί να ταλαιπωρείσαι με οτιδήποτε άλλο;
> Και μην μου πεις... υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορείς να περάσεις καλώδιο ή δεν διαθέτει ενσύρματη κάρτα η συσκευή.


Καλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τον κόβει και το ενσύρματο μιας και το laptop έχει 100αρι NIC.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τον κόβει και το ενσύρματο μιας και το laptop έχει 100αρι NIC.


Γενικά μιλάω.
Παίρνει ο άλλος 1000Μ και προσπαθεί να το τερματίσει με ασύρματο.
Παίρνει 300Μ και προσπαθεί να κάνει δουλειά με usb κλπ.

----------


## ThReSh

> Παίρνει ο άλλος 1000Μ και προσπαθεί να το τερματίσει με ασύρματο.


Με laptop/tablet/smartphone wifi 6 και καλό access point, λογικά θα βλέπει λίγο πάνω από 100MB/sec αν είναι κοντά και χωρίς εμπόδια

----------


## deniSun

> Με laptop/tablet/smartphone wifi 6 και καλό access point, λογικά θα βλέπει λίγο πάνω από 100MB/sec αν είναι κοντά και χωρίς εμπόδια


Και τι εφαρμογή θα τρέξεις στον παραπάνω εξοπλισμό που θα χρειάζεσαι αυτό το bw;

----------


## ThReSh

> Και τι εφαρμογή θα τρέξεις στον παραπάνω εξοπλισμό που θα χρειάζεσαι αυτό το bw;


Ό,τι καπνίσει στον χρήστη. Σίγουρα πάντως θα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει μια απαιτητική 4-5μελή οικογένεια.

----------


## deniSun

> Ό,τι καπνίσει στον χρήστη.


Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ πολλές εφαρμογές (μάλλον καμία) σε tablet/smartphone
που να χρειάζονται τόσο bw.




> Σίγουρα πάντως θα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει μια απαιτητική 4-5μελή οικογένεια


Προφανώς.
Αυτή είναι και η "σωστή" οπτική.
Μία γραμμή πχ 1G να την τερματίσεις με 4-5 χρήστες.
Όχι πώς, και εάν, θα την τερματίσεις με έναν μόνο ΗΥ.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ πολλές εφαρμογές (μάλλον καμία) σε tablet/smartphone
> που να χρειάζονται τόσο bw.
> 
> 
> 
> Προφανώς.
> Αυτή είναι και η "σωστή" οπτική.
> Μία γραμμή πχ 1G να την τερματίσεις με 4-5 χρήστες.
> Όχι πώς, και εάν, θα την τερματίσεις με έναν μόνο ΗΥ.


4-5 χρήστες σε ασύρματες συσκευές? Το θέμα δεν είναι μονο το να την αξιοποιείς λόγω όγκου δεδομένων, αλλά και μικρού χρόνου κατεβάσματος. Σκέψου πχ κονσόλες που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν ασυρματα 200GB game ενώ ταυτόχρονα άλλα μέλη θέλουν να κάνουν διάφορα άλλα.

----------


## Brainstorm389

> Ό,τι καπνίσει στον χρήστη. Σίγουρα πάντως θα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει μια απαιτητική 4-5μελή οικογένεια.


Μία 4-5μελής οικογένεια, όσο απαιτητική και αν είναι, με το ζόρι θα χρησιμοποιήσει μία 200-300άρα γραμμή. 

Σπάνια είναι όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας την ίδια στιγμή στο σπίτι, έχοντας ανάγκη κάτι τόσο απαιτητικό που να προκαλεί θέμα στους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## ChriZ

> Με laptop/tablet/smartphone wifi 6 και καλό access point, λογικά θα βλέπει λίγο πάνω από 100MB/sec αν είναι κοντά και χωρίς εμπόδια


Χλωμο ως ψοφιο...

----------


## ThReSh

> Μία 4-5μελής οικογένεια, όσο απαιτητική και αν είναι, με το ζόρι θα χρησιμοποιήσει μία 200-300άρα γραμμή. 
> 
> Σπάνια είναι όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας την ίδια στιγμή στο σπίτι, έχοντας ανάγκη κάτι τόσο απαιτητικό που να προκαλεί θέμα στους υπόλοιπους.


Προφανώς δεν μιλάω για μια "μέση οικογένεια". Αν κατεβάζει ο μπαμπάς το internet, μια χαρά μπορεί να προκαλεί θέμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Χλωμο ως ψοφιο...


Γιατί? Σε "local" speedtest,  WiFi 6 κινητό μου πιάνει 830Mbps downstream με το router. Άρα κάπου στα 103MB/sec και κάτι ψιλά.

----------


## mtm

> 4-5 χρήστες σε ασύρματες συσκευές? Το θέμα δεν είναι μονο το να την αξιοποιείς λόγω όγκου δεδομένων, αλλά και μικρού χρόνου κατεβάσματος. Σκέψου πχ κονσόλες που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν ασυρματα 200GB game ενώ ταυτόχρονα άλλα μέλη θέλουν να κάνουν διάφορα άλλα.


Μια χαρά ψηφιακός μετασχηματισμός της χώρας, πέφτουν εκατομμύρια για να καταβάζουμε παίχνίδια και τσόντες πιο γρήγορα  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ThReSh

> Μια χαρά ψηφιακός μετασχηματισμός της χώρας, πέφτουν εκατομμύρια για να καταβάζουμε παίχνίδια και τσόντες πιο γρήγορα


Ναι γιατί στο εξωτερικό έχουν αντίστοιχες οικιακές συνδέσεις για έρευνα θεραπείας του καρκίνου ξέρω γω...

----------


## Brainstorm389

> Μια χαρά ψηφιακός μετασχηματισμός της χώρας, πέφτουν εκατομμύρια για να καταβάζουμε παίχνίδια και τσόντες πιο γρήγορα


Υπάρχουν VR τσόντες σε 4K. 

Και τα παιχνίδια θέλουν απίστευτο όγκο δεδομένων πλέον, οπότε ο καθένας πλέον έχει το κατάλληλο μέσο για να φτάσει ( άλλος γρήγορα, άλλος όχι ) στον σκοπό του  :Laughing:

----------


## gkas1973

To gaming και το πορνό είναι οι μεγαλύτερες βιομηχανίες παγκοσμίως, μεγαλύτερες και από το hollywood.

----------


## SPIROS1979

για να λειτουργησει η 1000 μεσω ethernet η καρτα δικτυου στον υπολογοστη χρειαζεται να ειναι 1000 αρα ; .

----------


## ChriZ

> για να λειτουργησει η 1000 μεσω ethernet η καρτα δικτυου στον υπολογοστη χρειαζεται να ειναι 1000 αρα ; .


Κυριολεκτικά μιλώντας, η 1000άρα γραμμή θα λειτουργεί, εσύ δεν θα βλέπεις πάνω από 100 αν έχεις 100άρα κάρτα.

----------


## gkas1973

> για να λειτουργησει η 1000 μεσω ethernet η καρτα δικτυου στον υπολογοστη χρειαζεται να ειναι 1000 αρα ; .


Οι περισσότεροι υπολογιστές τουλάχιστον την τελευταία 10ετία λογικά έχουν 1000 κάρτα από την άλλη το box που δίνει για την τηλεόραση έχει 100 Mbps. Πάρε και κατάλαβε.

----------


## fadasma

> Μια χαρά ψηφιακός μετασχηματισμός της χώρας, πέφτουν εκατομμύρια για να καταβάζουμε παίχνίδια και τσόντες πιο γρήγορα


Και το οδικό δίκτυο τις κυριακές το χρησιμοποιούμε για να πάμε βόλτα, τι λέει αυτό; Να μην το φτιάξουμε;

----------


## deniSun

Αυτό το 1000άρι όμως σας έχει ταλαιπωρήσει πολύ.
Βλέπω μια ακατάπαυστη μανία να τερματιστεί η όλη γραμμή από μία και μόνο σύνδεση.
Μάλιστα οι δυνατότεροι το θέλουν και ασύρματα.
Προφανώς και αυτοί που βγάλανε το πρόγραμμα δεν είχαν κάτι τέτοιο στο μυαλό τους
αλλά να τερματίζεται η γραμμή από πολλαπλές συνδέσεις.
Το λέω απλά γιατί στο μέλλον θα δούμε και ταχύτητες >1G
οπότε φαντάζομαι το ζόρι που θα τραβήξουν κάποιοι.

ΥΓ
Αντίστοιχη ταλαιπωρία φαντάζομαι θα έχουν και όσοι τεχνικοί κάθονται για οποιονδήποτε λόγο πάνω στο GRIX
ή κάποιο Πανεπιστημιακό ΚΔΔ.
Αυτό βέβαια το λέω για παρηγοριά.
Μην μπείτε στον κόπο να αναρωτηθείτε αν τερματίζουν την γραμμή με τον ΗΥ τους. 
Α... ξέχασα το βασικότερο. Λέτε να συνδέονται ασύρματα;

----------


## gvard

Καλησπέρα,

Αναμένω να ολοκληρωθεί η παραγγελία μίας 1000άρας τις επόμενες ημέρες. Καθώς έχω κέντρο ISDN θα μου δώσουν μάλλον το speedport και όχι το Fritz 5530. Καθώς είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από το μενού και τις δυνατότητες του Fritz, σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το 5590 το οποίο έχει S0 υποδοχή για το κέντρο και τα λοιπά χαρακτηριστικά του 5530. Είναι εφικτό αυτό; Ρωτάω γιατί από όσο καταλαβαίνω σκανάρουν το PON το οποίο το Fritz θα καταργήσει (εφόσον έχει δική του υποδοχή για την οπτική), το έχει κάνει κάποιος να μου πει την διαδικασία που ακολούθησε με το 13888 για να παίζει η τηλεφωνία;

----------


## Brainstorm389

> Αυτό το 1000άρι όμως σας έχει ταλαιπωρήσει πολύ.
> Βλέπω μια ακατάπαυστη μανία να τερματιστεί η όλη γραμμή από μία και μόνο σύνδεση.
> Μάλιστα οι δυνατότεροι το θέλουν και ασύρματα.
> Προφανώς και αυτοί που βγάλανε το πρόγραμμα δεν είχαν κάτι τέτοιο στο μυαλό τους
> αλλά να τερματίζεται η γραμμή από πολλαπλές συνδέσεις.
> Το λέω απλά γιατί στο μέλλον θα δούμε και ταχύτητες >1G
> οπότε φαντάζομαι το ζόρι που θα τραβήξουν κάποιοι.
> 
> ΥΓ
> ...



Το θέμα του ασύρματου είναι καθαρά για άνεση χωρίς να βάζεις παντού καλώδια. 

Εγώ έχω σε όλους τους σταθερούς στο σπίτι/αποθήκες/καταστήματα ασύρματη κάρτα και powerline για να υπάρχει παντού κάλυψη και να μην μπλέκω με καλώδια. 

Τώρα στην 1000άρα αν θα μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί το συγκεκριμένο setup, στο σπίτι, θα το γνωρίζω σε λίγο καιρό - αν και πιστεύω θα πρέπει να αλλάξω το powerline. 

Το καλώδιο είναι μεγάλος μπελάς αν και φυσικά πολύ ανώτερο και απροβλημάτιστο.

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Αναμένω να ολοκληρωθεί η παραγγελία μίας 1000άρας τις επόμενες ημέρες. Καθώς έχω κέντρο ISDN θα μου δώσουν μάλλον το speedport και όχι το Fritz 5530. Καθώς είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από το μενού και τις δυνατότητες του Fritz, σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το 5590 το οποίο έχει S0 υποδοχή για το κέντρο και τα λοιπά χαρακτηριστικά του 5530. Είναι εφικτό αυτό; Ρωτάω γιατί από όσο καταλαβαίνω σκανάρουν το PON το οποίο το Fritz θα καταργήσει (εφόσον έχει δική του υποδοχή για την οπτική), το έχει κάνει κάποιος να μου πει την διαδικασία που ακολούθησε με το 13888 για να παίζει η τηλεφωνία;


Καλησπέρα.
Μάλλον θα έχεις πρόβλημα με το 5590..
Δες εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post7337135

Επίσης η AVM δεν έχει βγάλει προς το παρόν International firmware για το 5590..
https://ftp.avm.de/fritzbox/fritzbox-5590-fiber/

Βέβαια το ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να δοκιμάσει κάποιος αυτό που γράφω εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...17#post7341917

----------


## fasdf

Το 5590 δεν εχει S0. Μαλλον το 7590 εννοει? Αν εχει Huawei ont ισως και να παιξει το 5590

----------


## deniSun

> Το θέμα του ασύρματου είναι καθαρά για άνεση χωρίς να βάζεις παντού καλώδια. 
> 
> Εγώ έχω σε όλους τους σταθερούς στο σπίτι/αποθήκες/καταστήματα ασύρματη κάρτα και powerline για να υπάρχει παντού κάλυψη και να μην μπλέκω με καλώδια. 
> 
> Τώρα στην 1000άρα αν θα μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί το συγκεκριμένο setup, στο σπίτι, θα το γνωρίζω σε λίγο καιρό - αν και πιστεύω θα πρέπει να αλλάξω το powerline. 
> 
> Το καλώδιο είναι μεγάλος μπελάς αν και φυσικά πολύ ανώτερο και απροβλημάτιστο.


Από την στιγμή που θέλεις όλα τα θετικά του ασύρματου
θα πρέπει να δεχθείς και όλα τα αρνητικά του:
παρεμβολές, αστάθεια, κάλυψη, ασφάλεια κλπ
Από ένα σημείο και μετά (bw) θα πρέπει να συμμορφωθείς με την ιδέα ότι συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα λύνονται με συγκεκριμένους τρόπους.
Εκεί ξεχνάς το θέμα ομορφιά, καλαισθησία, "δεν θέλω καναλάκια".

----------


## gvard

> Το 5590 δεν εχει S0. Μαλλον το 7590 εννοει? Αν εχει Huawei ont ισως και να παιξει το 5590


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, είχα την εντύπωση πως είχε S0 και από ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει! Υπάρχει Fritzbox με S0 και οπτική;

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα.
> Μάλλον θα έχεις πρόβλημα με το 5590..
> Δες εδώ :
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post7337135
> 
> Επίσης η AVM δεν έχει βγάλει προς το παρόν International firmware για το 5590..
> https://ftp.avm.de/fritzbox/fritzbox-5590-fiber/
> 
> Βέβαια το ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να δοκιμάσει κάποιος αυτό που γράφω εδώ..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...17#post7341917


Μάλιστα, σχετικά με την δοκιμή που προτείνεις, ο OTE έχει σκανάρει το S/N του Fritz ή του SFP module;

----------


## Iris07

> Μάλιστα, σχετικά με την δοκιμή που προτείνεις, ο OTE έχει σκανάρει το S/N του Fritz ή του SFP module;


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι ακριβώς κάνει..
Εκεί στο θέμα του 5530 γράφανε κάποια πράγματα τα παιδιά..

----------


## fasdf

Εγω την εκανα την δοκιμη. Οχι δεν σκαναρε κανεις τιποτα. Mε S/N spoofing πηγα να το κανω. Αν εισαι με huawei ont μπορει και να σου παιξει. Δεν υπαρχει οnt με s0 απο avm γιατι νταξει... voip τωρα.

Μπαινεις σε ενα υπομενου του fritz 5590 και δηλωνεις το s/n του τωρινου σου ont και ουσιαστικα "ξεγελαει" το αστικο κεντρο οτι εσυ ακομα εχεις το ont που σου εδωσε οτε και οχι κατι αλλο. Το provisioning για να εχεις φως στην αλλη ακρη δουλευει κατα βαση με το s/n που βλεπει το OLT του οτε στην αλλη ακρη. Σε καποιες περιπτωσεις μπορει να πρεπει να κανεις και mac spoofing αλλα μπορει και οχι.

Το μελος Alex που βλεπεις του επαιξε με huawei ont το 5530. Εγω εχω το nokia ont και το 5590 καθως και το 5530 δεν επαιξαν με καμια δυναμη. Μπορει και να μην εκανα κατι σωστα τι να σου πω.....

----------


## mtm

> Και το οδικό δίκτυο τις κυριακές το χρησιμοποιούμε για να πάμε βόλτα, τι λέει αυτό; Να μην το φτιάξουμε;


άτοπο παράδειγμα. Τους δρόμους τους χρησιμοποιούμε κάθε μέρα και τους φτιάχνουμε για να μην σκοτωθούμε από τους κρατήρες που υπάρχουν σε αυτούς, τίθεται θέμα ασφάλειας και της ακεραιότητας μας. Απλά είναι αστείο που δεν μας φτάνουν τα 100Mbps και περιμέναμε σαν μάνα εξ ουρανού το 1G  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Άσε που εάν παίζει αυτή η ανάγκη, να καταβάζει ο καθένας 8Tb κάθε βράδυ, με τον 1:64 ratio στο GPON (δηλαδή 2,4 Gbps /64 στην πόρτα της OLT που τερματίζουν οι χρήστες) πάλι τα τρία μας θα πάρουμε. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ποια υπάρχουν επιλογές για τον λαό. Είναι ευχάριστο νέο, δεν είναι ανάγκη να γκρινιάζουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

> Εγω την εκανα την δοκιμη. Οχι δεν σκαναρε κανεις τιποτα...


Το ζήτημα είναι να είχε δουλέψει πρώτα το SFP σε σεταρισμένο 5530 από τον OTE..
και μετά να το έβαζες στο 5590..

- - - Updated - - -




> για να λειτουργησει η 1000 μεσω ethernet η καρτα δικτυου στον υπολογοστη χρειαζεται να ειναι 1000 αρα ; .


Με 1000 στις συνδέσεις θα δεις κάτι λιγότερο από 1000..
Εάν θες να δεις το maximum 1000+ θέλεις κάρτα 2,5 Gbps στον υπολογιστή..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...76#post7325876

----------


## fasdf

Aφου δεν θα του δωσουν το 5530 για να δοκιμασει κατι τετοιο αφου εχει 2 καναλια φωνης. Και εγω δεν μπορουσα να δοκιμασω κατι τετοιο αφου και εγω με 2 καναλια φωνης ειμαι.
Αν και για να πω την αληθεια μου χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος μπορει να συμβαινει το εξης:

huawei ont --> κανεις s/n spoofing και παιζει
nokia ont --> πρεπει να βρεις καταλληλο σετ ρυθμισεων και ισως να το αφησεις και αρκετη ωρα στη γραμμη για να παιξει εντελει.

Ολα αυτα ειναι εικασιες πλην του huawei ont (αφου ο Alex το δοκιμασε και επαιξε) καθως λεω οτι διαβασα στο forum το γερμανικο

Αν ειναι κανεις απο Αθηνα και θελει να του δανεισω το 5530 μου λεει για να κανει καμια δοκιμη και αυτος.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι οκ.. 
απλά λέμε για όσους πάρουν 5530..

----------


## Brainstorm389

> Από την στιγμή που θέλεις όλα τα θετικά του ασύρματου
> *θα πρέπει να δεχθείς και όλα τα αρνητικά του*:
> παρεμβολές, αστάθεια, κάλυψη, ασφάλεια κλπ
> Από ένα σημείο και μετά (bw) θα πρέπει να συμμορφωθείς με την ιδέα ότι συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα λύνονται με συγκεκριμένους τρόπους.
> Εκεί ξεχνάς το θέμα ομορφιά, καλαισθησία, "δεν θέλω καναλάκια".


Φυσικά το ένα έρχεται με το άλλο.

Μέχρι στιγμής, με τριφασικό, powerline και ασύρματο, σε 100άρες γραμμές ( vodafone - cosmote σε διαφορετικές περιοχές ), κατεβάζω με 95-98 σταθερά χωρίς κανένα θέμα. 

Το μεγαλύτερο latency πραγματικά δεν είναι αντιληπτό, αν υπάρχει. 

Σε λίγο καιρό θα δω πως θα είναι με το 1Gbps και αν φτάνει χωρίς προβλήματα ( αποσυνδέσεις, αστάθεια κλπ - η ταχύτητα είναι δευτερεύουσα ) θα το κρατήσω. Αλλιώς καλώδιο.

----------


## deniSun

> Μέχρι στιγμής, με τριφασικό, powerline και ασύρματο, σε 100άρες γραμμές ( vodafone - cosmote σε διαφορετικές περιοχές ), κατεβάζω με 95-98 σταθερά χωρίς κανένα θέμα.


Αυτό όμως δεν είναι κανόνας.
1. Έχεις καλή ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση
2. Δεν έχεις πολλές παρεμβολές.

----------


## Zus

> Αυτό το 1000άρι όμως σας έχει ταλαιπωρήσει πολύ.
> Βλέπω μια ακατάπαυστη μανία να τερματιστεί η όλη γραμμή από μία και μόνο σύνδεση.
> Μάλιστα οι δυνατότεροι το θέλουν και ασύρματα.
> Προφανώς και αυτοί που βγάλανε το πρόγραμμα δεν είχαν κάτι τέτοιο στο μυαλό τους
> αλλά να τερματίζεται η γραμμή από πολλαπλές συνδέσεις.
> Το λέω απλά γιατί στο μέλλον θα δούμε και ταχύτητες >1G
> οπότε φαντάζομαι το ζόρι που θα τραβήξουν κάποιοι.
> 
> ΥΓ
> ...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εμείς κάποτε, παλεύαμε να τερματίσουμε τις γραμμές στο πανεπιστήμιο. Πάντα, φυσικό ήταν το όριο.

Μου θύμησες και τα απίστευτα TB περιεχομένου που μοιράζαμε μέσω torrent.  :Worthy:

----------


## deniSun

> Πάντα, φυσικό ήταν το όριο.




Off Topic


		Ο καλύτερος bw limiter το 10άρι hub/sw

----------


## jkoukos

> Υπάρχει Fritzbox με S0 και οπτική;


Δεν υπάρχει και 99,99% δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ. Η εταιρεία καταργεί σε όλα τα νέα μοντέλα την S0 θύρα, αφού το VoIP ήδη έχει γίνει de facto και στην Γερμανία.

----------


## nanas

Για το κουπόνι, θα πρέπει αυτός που το λαμβάνει να το ενεργοποιήσει και σε γραμμή που είναι στο ΑΦΜ του; Ή μπορεί να το ενεργοποιήσει και σε γραμμή που είναι σε ΑΦΜ συγγενή του;

----------


## deniSun

> Για το κουπόνι, θα πρέπει αυτός που το λαμβάνει να το ενεργοποιήσει και σε γραμμή που είναι στο ΑΦΜ του; Ή μπορεί να το ενεργοποιήσει και σε γραμμή που είναι σε ΑΦΜ συγγενή του;


Το κουπόνι ενεργοποιείται και χρησιμοποιείται στην ίδια γραμμή με το ΑΦΜ.
Αλλά για ποιον λόγο να βγάλεις εσύ το κουπόνι ενώ η γραμμή ανήκει πχ στον πατέρα σου;

----------


## hulu

Κριμα που δεν δινουν 300 με τα FTTC

----------


## deniSun

> Κριμα που δεν δινουν 300 με τα FTTC


Και τα 200 πολλά είναι.

----------


## tigra23

Κρίμα. Μου είχαν πει από την κοσμοτε ότι θα είχε περάσει οπτική μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου και στην περιοχή μου. Κρίμα. Και για την ώρα ούτε 200αρα από το DSLAM

----------


## deniSun

> Κρίμα. Μου είχαν πει από την κοσμοτε ότι θα είχε περάσει οπτική μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου και στην περιοχή μου. Κρίμα. Και για την ώρα ούτε 200αρα από το DSLAM


Υπομονή.
Όλοι ήμασταν στην κατάσταση που βρίσκεσαι και εσύ τώρα.

----------


## gvard

Ωραία, κατάλαβα πως το S0 το ξεχνάμε, καιρός ήταν.

Έστω ότι βάζω το 3CX να παίρνει voip από το Fritz, έστω πως αγοράζω το 5530 ή τους κάνω να μου το δώσουν. Το εν λόγω modem μπορεί να υποστηρίξει 2 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις όπου είναι η γραμμή μου ή έχει όριο την 1 ταυτόχρονη κλήση;

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορεί, όπως όλα τα Fritz.

----------


## Marios145

> Δηλαδή εαν τα αφήσουμε οπως είναι, ανάποδα...δεν θα πιάνουμε ουτε 200??  Ποιος τα γράφει όλα αυτά να μας πει οτι με το gigabit lite---ENABLE ΔΕΝ πιάνει 200,,,


Είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ του "πιάνω 800+ σε down/up αναξαρτήτως protocol" και "μερικές φορές δεν πιάνει πάνω απο 300-400 στο up και 600-800 down"
Αν έχεις μοντέρνο intel NIC ίσως να μην έχει μεγάλη διαφορά, αλλά σε παλιότερα πισί και λάπτοπ (< 2017) ή onboard realtek είναι απαραίτητο για να έχεις 100% ταχύτητα, *άμεσα*.
Το gigabit lite μπορεί να σε κόψει στα 500/500 btw

Φυσικά αν εμπιστεύεσαι 100% την Microsoft ότι θα δουλέψουν όλα τέλεια και δεν υπάρχουν ασυμβατότητες μεταξυ NIC-switch-router-drivers-OS, κράτα τα όλα default.

----------


## Totti10

Εχουμε καμια πληροφορια ποτε θα βγουν τα νεα κουπονια giga voucher;;

----------


## chrisd

> Εχουμε καμια πληροφορια ποτε θα βγουν τα νεα κουπονια giga voucher;;


Πολλά ακούγονται για μέχρι τέλη Νοεμβρίου.
Υπομονή.

----------


## simosabarth

> Εχουμε καμια πληροφορια ποτε θα βγουν τα νεα κουπονια giga voucher;;


Θα είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο να βγει Giga voucher πριν όλοι οι πάροχοι να έχουν Gigabit σε όλες τις ίνες.

----------


## deniSun

> Θα είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο να βγει Giga voucher πριν όλοι οι πάροχοι να έχουν Gigabit σε όλες τις ίνες.


Με την ίδια λογική θα πει κάποιος ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάλυψη σε όλες τις περιοχές για να προλάβουν όλοι.

----------


## minas

> Θα είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο να βγει Giga voucher πριν όλοι οι πάροχοι να έχουν Gigabit σε όλες τις ίνες.


Από τη στιγμή που έχει μπει ίνα, μπορεί να μπει Gigabit. Είναι εξίσου λογικό με αυτό που λες, οι πάροχοι να περιμένουν την ανακοίνωση της επιδότησης για να κάνουν εμπορικά διαθέσιμα τα ταχύτερα προγράμματα.

----------


## simosabarth

> Με την ίδια λογική θα πει κάποιος ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάλυψη σε όλες τις περιοχές για να προλάβουν όλοι.


Δεν είπα τι θα έπρεπε ή τι δε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει από θέμα κάλυψης. Είπα πως θα ήταν αστείο εάν όπως είναι τώρα η κάλυψη έβγαινε το κουπόνι. Μπάχαλο είναι. Έχεις έναν μόνο πάροχο που ακόμα και στους πελάτες του μέσω ίνας δεν μπορεί να δώσει >200Mbps μέσω τρίτων παρόχων με εξαίρεση wind που σε κάποιες περιοχές έχει 300 ή 500 ή 1000 (με βάση τι έχω δει να ανεβάζουν εδώ μέσα)

----------


## terism69

> Από τη στιγμή που έχει μπει ίνα, μπορεί να μπει Gigabit. Είναι εξίσου λογικό με αυτό που λες, οι πάροχοι να περιμένουν την ανακοίνωση της επιδότησης για να κάνουν εμπορικά διαθέσιμα τα ταχύτερα προγράμματα.


Αφού δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα η επιδότηση Giga voucher, γιατί έχει αρχίσει η cosmote να δίνει, οι άλλοι τι περιμένουν το Giga voucher

----------


## minas

> Αφού δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα η επιδότηση Giga voucher, γιατί έχει αρχίσει η cosmote να δίνει, οι άλλοι τι περιμένουν το Giga voucher


Φαντάζομαι θυμάσαι ότι με την πρώτη λήξη του SFBB άλλαξαν αυθημερόν οι τιμές των οπτικών, και μετά από λίγες μέρες που δόθηκε παράταση στο SFBB ξανάλλαξαν...
Δεν το επιδοκιμάζω, αλλά είναι λογικό να θέλουν να αποφύγουν αντίστοιχες "παραφωνίες".
Κατά τα άλλα, το Gigabit μπορεί να είναι "πιασάρικο", αλλά από μόνο του δεν αρκεί. Και ο ΟΤΕ τηρεί στάση αναμονής για τα triple play πακέτα του, ενώ οι Wind/Nova σίγουρα θα αξιοποιήσουν όσο χρόνο τους δώσει η αγορά, με δεδομένο ότι βρίσκονται σε φάση συγχώνευσης. Εκτιμώ ότι οι οικιακοί συνδρομητές που δεν καλύπτονται από 200/20 και χρειάζονται άμεσα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα δεν είναι πάνω από λίγες εκατοντάδες και είτε έχουν ήδη πάει στον ΟΤΕ, είτε μπορούν να περιμένουν μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου.

----------


## No-Name

Οταν ηδη εχεις οπτικη στην Ολλανδια 1000/1000 και βλεπεις την ειδηση της κοσμοτε....χαχα

----------


## ariusbb

> Οταν ηδη εχεις οπτικη στην Ολλανδια 1000/1000 και βλεπεις την ειδηση της κοσμοτε....χαχα


Επειδή εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο το download και έχουμε 1100 - σε ΦΑΓΑΜΕ!  :Razz:

----------


## Kolofotias

Ερώτηση

Μπορεί να μπεί στην οπτική της cosmote δικό μας router χωρίς double nat?

Ακούω προτάσεις για routing της χιλιάρας χωρίς x86 hardware. SQM QOS, IDS και low latency ζητάμε.

----------


## minas

> Ερώτηση
> 
> Μπορεί να μπεί στην οπτική της cosmote δικό μας router χωρίς double nat?
> 
> Ακούω προτάσεις για routing της χιλιάρας χωρίς x86 hardware. SQM QOS, IDS και low latency ζητάμε.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...1-Firewall-UTM

----------


## Kolofotias

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...1-Firewall-UTM


Ναι, καλό το thread.

Μπαίνει κάτι δικό μας μετά το ΟΝΤ? Η πρέπει να μπεί πίσω από το router του οτε πάλι?

----------


## ThReSh

> Ναι, καλό το thread.
> 
> Μπαίνει κάτι δικό μας μετά το ΟΝΤ? Η πρέπει να μπεί πίσω από το router του οτε πάλι?


Αν δεν θες τηλεφωνία βάζεις ότι θες πίσω από το ΟΝΤ, με τα PPPoE Credentials της Cosmote ασφαλώς.

----------


## Kolofotias

> Αν δεν θες τηλεφωνία βάζεις ότι θες πίσω από το ΟΝΤ, με τα PPPoE Credentials της Cosmote ασφαλώς.


Αυτό. Ευχαριστώ. 

Όταν με το καλό έρθει κ εδώ να ξέρω ότι παίζει και αναβάθμιση router σε κάτι ποιοτικό, αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα για μένα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτό. Ευχαριστώ. 
> 
> Όταν με το καλό έρθει κ εδώ να ξέρω ότι παίζει και αναβάθμιση router σε κάτι ποιοτικό, αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα για μένα.


Αν θες αγοράζεις και δικό σου VoIP Gateway, βάζεις εκεί τα SIP Credentials που δίνει η Cosmote και δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις κάτι δικό της πέρα από το ΟΝΤ.

----------


## Kolofotias

> Αν θες αγοράζεις και δικό σου VoIP Gateway, βάζεις εκεί τα SIP Credentials που δίνει η Cosmote και δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις κάτι δικό της πέρα από το ΟΝΤ.


Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τηλέφωνο προς το παρόν αλλά θα χρειαστώ ίσως στο μέλλον σε έναν δικό μου επαγγελματικό χώρο. 

Πολύ καλό που μπορείς να έχεις τα SIP γιατί σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση που μου έτυχε με wind, δεν δίνεται τέτοια δυνατότητα. Η wind τα έχει hardcoded πάνω στο router και δεν τα παρέχει ούτε το helpdesk της. 
Οπότε κολάς εκεί με το καβουρδιστήρι που θα σου δώσει.

----------


## ThReSh

> Οπότε κολάς εκεί με το καβουρδιστήρι που θα σου δώσει.


Υποστηρίζει βέβαια bridge mode, οπότε και πάλι βάζεις το δικό σου από πίσω.

Αναμένουμε απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για το ΣΤΔ (σημειο τερματισμού δικτύου), που παίζει να είναι το ΟΝΤ.

----------


## Kolofotias

> Αναμένουμε απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για το ΣΤΔ (σημειο τερματισμού δικτύου), που παίζει να είναι το ΟΝΤ.


Συμφωνώ ότι αυτό (ΟΝΤ) πρέπει να οριστεί ως ΣΤΔ. Να δούμε...

Ίσως υπάρξει και καλύτερη επιλογή/αξιοποίηση στον εξοπλισμό για το οικιακό δίκτυο έπειτα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Συμφωνώ ότι αυτό (ΟΝΤ) πρέπει να οριστεί ως ΣΤΔ. Να δούμε...
> 
> Ίσως υπάρξει και καλύτερη επιλογή/αξιοποίηση στον εξοπλισμό για το οικιακό δίκτυο έπειτα.


Θεωρητικά θα αναγκάσει όλους να δίνουν SIP Credentials.

----------


## minas

> Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τηλέφωνο προς το παρόν αλλά θα χρειαστώ ίσως στο μέλλον σε έναν δικό μου επαγγελματικό χώρο. 
> 
> Πολύ καλό που μπορείς να έχεις τα SIP γιατί σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση που μου έτυχε με wind, δεν δίνεται τέτοια δυνατότητα. Η wind τα έχει hardcoded πάνω στο router και δεν τα παρέχει ούτε το helpdesk της. 
> Οπότε κολάς εκεί με το καβουρδιστήρι που θα σου δώσει.




Off Topic


		Σε επαγγελματική σύνδεση και η Wind είναι(ήταν?) λίγο πιο ευέλικτη. Μου έχει τύχει σε εταιρική σύνδεση Wind με Fritz 7590 να μου δώσουν SIP credentials, όταν είχε χρειαστεί troubleshooting με ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο

----------


## mcde

> Υποστηρίζει βέβαια bridge mode, οπότε και πάλι βάζεις το δικό σου από πίσω.
> 
> Αναμένουμε απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για το ΣΤΔ (σημειο τερματισμού δικτύου), που παίζει να είναι το ΟΝΤ.


Αυτό θα είναι μια καλή περίπτωση. Μια άλλη καλύτερη περίπτωση θα ήταν βέβαια να μπορείς να βάλεις κατευθείαν την οπτική σε κάποιο sfp module ας πούμε. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμα για κάτι τέτοιο.
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις θα πρέπει να δίνουν κωδικούς sip μήπως γίνουμε άνθρωποι που χτυπιόμαστε με το voip του κάθε παρόχου.

----------


## ChriZ

Σε δικό σου sfp είναι κάτι που ούτε έξω δεν το δίνουν. Σιγά μην το δώσουν εδώ. Επιπλέον καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτά που θέλουμε εμάς και μας αρέσουν, αφορούν μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό μερίδιο χρηστών. Το 95% θέλει να βάλει μια συσκευή και να δουλεύει και για αυτούς νοιάζονται. Για σένα και για μένα (και για άλλους 100-200) που θέλουμε VOIP gateways, firewalls κλπ χεστήκανε (και λογικό εδώ που τα λέμε)

----------


## deniSun

> Ερώτηση
> 
> Μπορεί να μπεί στην οπτική της cosmote δικό μας router χωρίς double nat?
> 
> Ακούω προτάσεις για routing της χιλιάρας χωρίς x86 hardware. SQM QOS, IDS και low latency ζητάμε.


Μπορείς να βάλεις ότι ρούτερ θέλεις.
Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ ΜΤ.

----------


## mcde

> Σε δικό σου sfp είναι κάτι που ούτε έξω δεν το δίνουν. Σιγά μην το δώσουν εδώ. Επιπλέον καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτά που θέλουμε εμάς και μας αρέσουν, αφορούν μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό μερίδιο χρηστών. Το 95% θέλει να βάλει μια συσκευή και να δουλεύει και για αυτούς νοιάζονται. Για σένα και για μένα (και για άλλους 100-200) που θέλουμε VOIP gateways, firewalls κλπ χεστήκανε (και λογικό εδώ που τα λέμε)


Δεν διαφωνώ, σε πάρα πολλούς αρκεί η συσκευή που δίνει ο πάροχος και συνήθως δεν θέλουν ή δεν μπορούν να ασχοληθούν περισσότερο και τουλάχιστον τώρα πια η κατάσταση έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά συγκριτικά με τις αθλιότητες που έδιναν παλιότερα. Το να μπορείς όμως να βάλεις δικό σου router, χωρίς να έχεις υποστήριξη πέρα από κάποιες πολύ βασικές ρυθμίσεις, κι αυτές αν χρειάζονται, είναι κάτι που πρέπει να υπάρχει σαν δυνατότητα κι επίσης χρειάζεται κάποιου είδους τυποποίηση στις υπηρεσίες που δίνει ο πάροχος. Κάθε σπίτι που θα μπει ένα router έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες για πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο, είναι δεδομένο ότι κάποιοι θα θέλουν να έχουν τη δυνατότητα για καλύτερο εξοπλισμό που θα ρυθμίζουν οι ίδιοι. Στην τελική δεν είναι παράλογο να θέλεις να είναι δικό σου το μηχάνημα που χειρίζεται το δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου. Το ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει επίσης είναι γνωστό και ως ένα βαθμό λογικό δεδομένου του μικρού αριθμού αυτών που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν.

----------


## gvard

> Μια άλλη καλύτερη περίπτωση θα ήταν βέβαια να μπορείς να βάλεις κατευθείαν την οπτική σε κάποιο sfp module ας πούμε. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμα για κάτι τέτοιο.





> Σε δικό σου sfp είναι κάτι που ούτε έξω δεν το δίνουν. Σιγά μην το δώσουν εδώ.


Στην ουσία με το 5530 νομίζω πως αυτό γίνεται, μετά θεωρητικά παίρνεις το sfp του και το κοτσάρεις σε δικό σου εξοπλισμό (πχ Mikrotik) και συνδέεσαι τηλεφωνία μέσω ims.

----------


## minas

> Στην ουσία με το 5530 νομίζω πως αυτό γίνεται, μετά θεωρητικά παίρνεις το sfp του και το κοτσάρεις σε δικό σου εξοπλισμό (πχ Mikrotik) και συνδέεσαι τηλεφωνία μέσω ims.


Δεν είναι τετριμμένο να δουλέψει το SFP σε άλλο εξοπλισμό. Ακόμη και σε άλλο fritz δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα δουλέψει με κάποια τεχνάσματα που έχουν βρεθεί.

----------


## Lionheart

Πήγα σε 300 αρα, όλα καλα!

Η βασικη διαφορα κατ εμε ειναι το νέο Router με το mesh extender δεν εχω δει disconnect απο τοτε και το signal είναι σχεδον full παντου μεσα στο σπιτι (300+τμ).

----------


## gkas1973

> Πήγα σε 300 αρα, όλα καλα!
> 
> Η βασικη διαφορα κατ εμε ειναι το νέο Router με το mesh extender δεν εχω δει disconnect απο τοτε και το signal είναι σχεδον full παντου μεσα στο σπιτι (300+τμ).


Καλορίζικη. Από adsl πήγες σε ftth? Αν ναι λογικό να μην έχεις disconnect.

----------


## ChriZ

Φουλ σήμα με ένα extender και 300 τετραγωνικά μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο εκτός και αν είναι ένας χωρος χωρίς καθόλου ντουβάρια.
Από κει και πέρα καλορίζικη, αυτό έχει σημασία, ότι είσαι ευχαριστημένος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## user2163

Νομίζω εννοεί disconnect από το Wi-Fi και είναι λογικό λόγω του Mesh.
300m2 δεν είναι και λίγα ειδικά αν πρέπει να καλύψεις και πάνω όροφο εκεί γίνεται must το extender, σε σπίτι 180m2 χάνεις το σήμα με τα router των παρόχων, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να έχεις παντού σε μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## ChriZ

Ναι, ΟΚ και ειδικά αν είναι και τα 2.4 στη μέση μπορεί να πιάνει.. Βέβαια το φουλ σήμα είναι λίγο πλασματικό σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, γιατί αν το mesh εκεί που βρίσκεται πιάνει π.χ. 30Mbit, αυτά τα 30 αναπαράγει σε φουλ σήμα.
Βέβαια το παλικάρι είπε για φουλ σήμα όχι φουλ ταχύτητα, οπότε πάσο.. χεχε :Smile:

----------


## Zus

Πολύ φτώχια παρατηρώ. Κανείς κάτω από 180τμ σπίτι.  :Laughing:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πολύ φτώχια παρατηρώ. Κανείς κάτω από 180τμ σπίτι.




Off Topic



Ολοι στο σπίτι του παππού, μένουμε.
80 πόντους ντουβάρι.
+ το δικό μας.

----------


## Zus

Άλλοι χαροπαλευομε στα δυαρακια του κέντρου και σε λίγο θα διαβάσουμε για το σήμα στην πισίνα.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ntinaras

> Πολύ φτώχια παρατηρώ. Κανείς κάτω από 180τμ σπίτι.


μαλλον μετρανε και το οικοπεδο μαζι με το πεζοδρομιο :P

----------


## Lionheart

> Καλορίζικη. Από adsl πήγες σε ftth? Αν ναι λογικό να μην έχεις disconnect.


είχα FTTH 100αρα καθαρη ηταν απλα το router ηταν για τα μπαζα και το wifi συνεχεια κολλούσε ακομα και οι smart home συσκευές ηταν μια online - offline ασε.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Άλλοι χαροπαλευομε στα δυαρακια του κέντρου και σε λίγο θα διαβάσουμε για το σήμα στην πισίνα.


Υπάρχουν και αυτά.
Τι να κάνουμε, να τους σκοτώσουμε; να τους τα κάψουμε;
Άλλος έχει πρόβλημα στο Fiat Panda του γιατί καίει λάδια και άλλος γιατί του lagάρει το launch control στην νέα του LaFerrari.
Άλλοι τα έπιασαν με κόπο και δουλειά, άλλη με λαμογιές, και άλλοι τα κληρονόμησαν.

Αυτός που έχει τις βίλες και τις πισίνες, καλό θα είναι βεβαίως να μην τα θέλει όλα τζάμπα και να ρίξει καμμιά δραχμή σε έναν επαγγελματία να γίνει η δουλειά του και να τελειώνει και το κλάμα (που σε αυτό είναι πρώτοι και καλύτεροι εκείνοι  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Ntinaras

Εμενα πλεον στην σελιδα της κοσμοτε στην διαθεσιμοτητα μεσω διευθυνσης μου λεει πως εχω ffth μεχρι 1000αρα.
Στην σελιδα της sfbb, δεν εμφανιζει την διευθυνση ακομα.
Τι συμβαινει?  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

Η δράση του sfbb έχει σταματήσει..
και αναμένεται η νέα..

οπότε μάλλον δεν το ανανεώνουν τώρα..

----------


## Ntinaras

> Η δράση του sfbb έχει σταματήσει..
> και αναμένεται η νέα..
> 
> οπότε μάλλον δεν το ανανεώνουν τώρα..


Ειχα κρατησει ενα κουπονι :/

----------


## Iris07

Αν δεν το ενεργοποίησες λογικά θα μπορείς να πάρεις το νέο όταν βγει..

----------


## john84

> Ειχα κρατησει ενα κουπονι :/


Τα κουπονια δεν ελεγε στο FAQ του SFBB οτι ηταν μεχρι τις 30/9 και μετα ειναι ακυρα ?

Εχει αλλαξει κατι ? 
Ειχα εκδοσει ενα για την μητερα μου αλλα δεν προλαβα να το χρησιμοποιησω . Μπαινοντας στο προφιλ της βλεπω οτι εχουν αδειασει ακομα και οι προσφορες που ειχε τοτε .

----------


## Totti10

> Τα κουπονια δεν ελεγε στο FAQ του SFBB οτι ηταν μεχρι τις 30/9 και μετα ειναι ακυρα ?
> 
> Εχει αλλαξει κατι ? 
> Ειχα εκδοσει ενα για την μητερα μου αλλα δεν προλαβα να το χρησιμοποιησω . Μπαινοντας στο προφιλ της βλεπω οτι εχουν αδειασει ακομα και οι προσφορες που ειχε τοτε .


 Ηταν μεχρι 30/9,πλεον δεν ισχυουν και γιαυτο δεν σου βγαζει προσφορες.Θα βγαλουν καινουρια κουπονια ειπαν με σεναρια να μιλουν αλλα για μεχρι τελος Νοεμβριου και αλλα μεχρι τελος του χρονου…Υπομονη

----------


## jpcupra

Εκανα ενα τηλ πριν λιγο στο sfbb, δεν εχουν ιδεα ακομα για το giga voucher, μας βλεπω να πηγαινουμε για 2023.
Οχι τπτ αλλο, αλλα δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε κ οπτικη, γιατι για να γινει η χρηση του κουπονιου δεν πρεπει να εχουμε γραμμη >100mbit.  :Sad:

----------


## Totti10

> Εκανα ενα τηλ πριν λιγο στο sfbb, δεν εχουν ιδεα ακομα για το giga voucher, μας βλεπω να πηγαινουμε για 2023.
> Οχι τπτ αλλο, αλλα δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε κ οπτικη, γιατι για να γινει η χρηση του κουπονιου δεν πρεπει να εχουμε γραμμη >100mbit.


Το οτι δεν εχουμε μεγαλυτερη απο 100mbs ταχυτητα πως το βεβαιωνουμε;;Εμενα πχ και πριν τις οπτικες εδινε και καλα 200,εγω εχω 100αρα αλλα δεν παει πανω απο 80 το οποιο το βεβαιωνε και ο υπαλληλος του ΟΤΕ…
Κατα τα λοιπα και εγω στην ιδια μοιρα ειμαι,περιμενω να βγουν κουπονια καθως πριν 1 μηνα ενεργοποηθηκαν οι οπτικες ινες στη διευθυνση μου(ναι σωστα υπολογιζετε,10 μερες αφου εληξαν τα προηγουμενα κουπονια,τοση γκαντεμια)

----------


## ThReSh

> Το οτι δεν εχουμε μεγαλυτερη απο 100mbs ταχυτητα πως το βεβαιωνουμε;;


Υποθέτω ότι η προϋπόθεση είναι να μην έχουμε ήδη συμβόλαιο με 200Mbps ταχύτητα, πριν περάσουμε σε 300/500/1000 με το Giga Voucher.

----------


## Totti10

> Υποθέτω ότι η προϋπόθεση είναι να μην έχουμε ήδη συμβόλαιο με 200Mbps ταχύτητα, πριν περάσουμε σε 300/500/1000 με το Giga Voucher.


Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα βγουν αυτα τα κουπονια τωρα…

----------


## gkas1973

Εχουν να δώσουν άλλα επιδόματα τώρα (ακρίβειας, καυσίμων κλπ). Ετσι κι αλλιώς ανα ζητήσεις οπτική στο σπίτι σου θα σου βάλει η εταιρεία χωρίς χρέωση εκτός αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει και δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εχουν να δώσουν άλλα επιδόματα τώρα (ακρίβειας, καυσίμων κλπ). Ετσι κι αλλιώς ανα ζητήσεις οπτική στο σπίτι σου θα σου βάλει η εταιρεία χωρίς χρέωση εκτός αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει και δεν το ξέρω.


Για κάποιο λόγο θα αρχίσουν φέτος το Fiber Readiness "voucher", το οποίο θα είναι για την εγκατάσταση, έως 1000 ευρώ/κτίριο.

----------


## gkas1973

Αυτό είναι άλλο πράγμα, στο sfbb σου επιδοτούσαν την τιμή της συμδρομής ανά χρήστη για να πιέσουμε τις εταιρείες να βάλουν ftth. Τώρα επιδοτούν τις εταιρείες ώστε να βάλουν αναμονές ftth σε κτήρια αντί για χαλκό. Σκεφτήτε το κέρδος που υπάρχει αν σε μια νέα οικοδομή δεν βάλουν χαλκο και μετά οπτική αλλά μόνο οπτική

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτό είναι άλλο πράγμα, στο sfbb σου επιδοτούσαν την τιμή της συμδρομής ανά χρήστη για να πιέσουμε τις εταιρείες να βάλουν ftth. Τώρα επιδοτούν τις εταιρείες ώστε να βάλουν αναμονές ftth σε κτήρια αντί για χαλκό. Σκεφτήτε το κέρδος που υπάρχει αν σε μια νέα οικοδομή δεν βάλουν χαλκο και μετά οπτική αλλά μόνο οπτική


To είπα από πλευράς κονδυλίων όμως, ότι υπάρχουν και γι' αυτό κι ας έρχεται ο χειμώνας.

----------


## Kostinos

> Για κάποιο λόγο θα αρχίσουν φέτος το Fiber Readiness "voucher", το οποίο θα είναι για την εγκατάσταση, έως 1000 ευρώ/κτίριο.


Δεν έχει λεφτά η Voda για αυτό :Razz:  :Bless: 
 :Razz: ...

----------


## nick_gr

o OTE έχει ξεφύγει στις τιμές αν δεν συμμορφωθεί βλέπω να χάνει πολλούς πελάτες. Με πήραν τηλ. λόγω ότι λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου σε 1 βδομάδα 100ρα FTTH με κουπόνι που έδινα 29 ευρώ  και για ανανέωση πάλι σε 100ρα ζητάνε 33,90? 

Μα είναι στα καλά τους?

Μετά από 2 χρόνια θα δώσω και παραπάνω για να έχω ξανά 100ρα? Όταν η Forthnet δίνει 200ρα FTTH στα 33ευρώ και πολλές άλλες παραπάνω στα ίδια λεφτά της 100ρας που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ περιμένει να κρατήσει τους πελάτες του??

----------


## Core2Extreme

Ρε τα λαμόγια.
Έπρεπε να σου κάνουν δώρο άλλο ένα 24μηνο κουπόνι on them.
Έτσι για κέρασμα.

----------


## nick_gr

> Ρε τα λαμόγια.
> Έπρεπε να σου κάνουν δώρο άλλο ένα 24μηνο κουπόνι on them.
> Έτσι για κέρασμα.


Τουλάχιστον ένα κουπόνι δώρο μαζί με ένα lite πακέτο Cosmote TV  :Smile:

----------


## jpcupra

> Εχουν να δώσουν άλλα επιδόματα τώρα (ακρίβειας, καυσίμων κλπ). Ετσι κι αλλιώς ανα ζητήσεις οπτική στο σπίτι σου θα σου βάλει η εταιρεία χωρίς χρέωση εκτός αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει και δεν το ξέρω.


Δεν ειναι το θεμα της χρεωσης, αλλα το οτι το τελικο μηνιαιο παγιο δεν θα ειναι 16 ευρω κατω οπως θα ηταν με την χρηση κουπονιου. Πχ τιμη ftth 300mbps 44,90 ενω με το κουπονι θα ειναι 28,90

----------


## simosabarth

> Εκανα ενα τηλ πριν λιγο στο sfbb, δεν εχουν ιδεα ακομα για το giga voucher, μας βλεπω να πηγαινουμε για 2023.
> Οχι τπτ αλλο, αλλα δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε κ οπτικη, γιατι για να γινει η χρηση του κουπονιου δεν πρεπει να εχουμε γραμμη >100mbit.


Αφού δεν έχουν ιδέα, το συμπέρασμα για τη χρήση του νέου κουπονιού μόνο σε συνδέσεις χαλκού <200Mbps πως βγήκε;

----------


## ThReSh

> Αφού δεν έχουν ιδέα, το συμπέρασμα για τη χρήση του νέου κουπονιού μόνο σε συνδέσεις χαλκού <200Mbps πως βγήκε;


https://www.insider.gr/tehnologia/23...ilon-tahytiton

Από "leaks" σε άρθρα πριν μερικούς μήνες.





> Όσο για τους ωφελούμενους, θα είναι όλοι οι πολίτες (φυσικά πρόσωπα συμπεριλαμβανομένων των επιτηδευματιών) και οι μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις που βρίσκονται εντός των περιοχών παρέμβασης και δεν διαθέτουν ήδη ευρυζωνική σύνδεση με ταχύτητα download μεγαλύτερη των 100 Mbps. Επιπλέον φυσικά πρόσωπα και οι μικρο-μεσαίες επιχειρήσεις μπορούν να ωφεληθούν υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχουν λάβει επιδότηση στο πλαίσιο της δράσης SFBB, η οποία έχει πάρει μια μικρή παράταση μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο ή μέχρι εξάντλησης του συμπληρωματικού ποσού που διατίθεται για τα νέα κουπόνια.

----------


## jpcupra

γκαιζζζ να την κανω την αιτηση εστω για 100 ftth να παει να....??? οχι τπτ αλλο ενα διμηνο κοντα δεν θα το φαω μεχρι να ετοιμασουν καθετες οριζοντιες κλπ? δεν θα εχει βγει μεχρι τοτες το κουπονι? του φφφουστη!
το λεω για να μην χανω χρονο κ να ειμαι ετοιμος upon readiness του giga voucher

εδιτ: εκτος αν με πιασει το κουπονι τοτε ".... δεν διαθέτουν ήδη ευρυζωνική σύνδεση με ταχύτητα download μεγαλύτερη των 100 Mbps..." κ φαω ακυρο. 'Η δεν τρωω?? Εχει καει το κεφαλι μου

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν ήταν 'leak" αλλά απαίτηση από το επίσημο κείμενο της διαβούλευσης. Από διάφορες αναφορές των παρόχων, αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει το πρώτο 3μηνο του 2023.
Το κείμενο είναι ξεκάθαρο. Από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις σύνδεση πάνω από 100Mbps, θα μπορείς να πάρεις το κουπόνι. Πότε όμως; Όταν υπάρξει FTTH δίκτυο στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν ήταν 'leak" αλλά απαίτηση από το επίσημο κείμενο της διαβούλευσης. Από διάφορες αναφορές των παρόχων, αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει το πρώτο 3μηνο του 2023.
> Το κείμενο είναι ξεκάθαρο. Από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις σύνδεση πάνω από 100Mbps, θα μπορείς να πάρεις το κουπόνι. Πότε όμως; Όταν υπάρξει FTTH δίκτυο στην περιοχή σου.


Τραγικό αυτό όταν ισχύει και για VDSL...

----------


## terism69

Κάποιος που είναι σε περιοχή, που έχει καλυψη και από vdsl και από ftth και έχει 100 vdsl θα φάει ακυρο

----------


## ThReSh

> Κάποιος που είναι σε περιοχή, που έχει καλυψη και από vdsl και από ftth και έχει 100 vdsl θα φάει ακυρο


Γιατί? Αφού δεν πηγαίνει σε 200αρα, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## minas

> Κάποιος που είναι σε περιοχή, που έχει καλυψη και από vdsl και από ftth και έχει 100 vdsl θα φάει ακυρο


Εντάξει, να κλαίνε οι χήρες, να μην κλαίνε και οι παντρεμένες  :Wink:

----------


## nanas

Αν κάποιος έχει πάρει επιδότηση από το SFBB, μπορεί να πάρει επιδότηση από το Giga Voucher, με το ίδιο ΑΦΜ, αλλά σε άλλη διεύθυνση εγκατάστασης;

----------


## gkas1973

Εχουν βγει τα κριτήρια για το Giga Voucher?

----------


## gvard

> Αν κάποιος έχει πάρει επιδότηση από το SFBB, μπορεί να πάρει επιδότηση από το Giga Voucher, με το ίδιο ΑΦΜ, αλλά σε άλλη διεύθυνση εγκατάστασης;


Όχι σύμφωνα με το κείμενο της διαβούλευσης: "Δικαιούχοι της δράσης θα είναι τα φυσικά πρόσωπα και οι μικρο-μεσαίες επιχειρήσεις υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχουν λάβει επιδότηση στο πλαίσιο της δράσης SFBB."

----------


## nanas

Κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιο είναι το πιο value for money από αυτά που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ;
100
300
500
ή 1000;;

----------


## minas

> Κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιο είναι το πιο value for money από αυτά που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ;
> 100
> 300
> 500
> ή 1000;;


Το value for money είναι διαφορετικό για τον καθένα. Εάν σε φτάνουν τα 100Mbps, τότε είναι το καλύτερο  :Wink: 
Επίσης αξιολόγησε και πόσο upload χρειάζεσαι, μια και σε αυτό είναι πολύ πιο φειδωλοί.

Εν κενώ, μπορείς να διαιρέσεις τιμή με Mbps, για καλύτερο λόγο κόστους/απόδοσης, αλλά εάν έχεις 1000Mbps και το 90% της μέρας δεν το αξιοποιείς, δεν το λες έξυπνη αγορά...

----------


## konarx

Κανένα update όσοι είμαστε σε υποδομές Vodafone και περιμένουμε αγωνιωδώς να πάμε >200mbps;

----------


## deniSun

> Κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιο είναι το πιο value for money από αυτά που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ;
> 100
> 300
> 500
> ή 1000;;


Δες πόσο κοστίζει το MB.

----------


## Pixel 57

> Δες πόσο κοστίζει το MB.


Αυτό είναι σα να λες θέλω 1 κιλό μήλα αλλά θα πάρω 100 γιατί βγαίνει φτηνότερα ανα κιλό. Δεν έχει νόημα να πληρώνεις κάτι που δεν χρειάζεσαι. Αν σου φτάνουν τα 100 παίρνεις 100, αλλιώς πας πιο πάνω.

----------


## x_undefined

Η ερώτηση ήταν ποιο είναι το περισσότερο value for money, δηλαδή κυριολεκτικά η διαίρεση κόστος / Mbps. Άλλη απάντηση δεν υπάρχει, δεν μπορούμε να μαντέψουμε τις ανάγκες του καθενός.

----------


## deniSun

> Αυτό είναι σα να λες θέλω 1 κιλό μήλα αλλά θα πάρω 100 γιατί βγαίνει φτηνότερα ανα κιλό. Δεν έχει νόημα να πληρώνεις κάτι που δεν χρειάζεσαι. Αν σου φτάνουν τα 100 παίρνεις 100, αλλιώς πας πιο πάνω.


Αυτό που ρωτάει ήταν:



> Κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιο είναι το πιο value for money από αυτά που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ;


και η απάντηση είναι αυτή που δίνω.

Το τι συμφέρει οικονομικά στον καθένα και το ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες καθενός
δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί
αλλά, πολύ σωστά, δεν το ρώτησε.

----------


## eliasbats

ρε παιδιά για πόσο καιρό θα μείνει η διαφήμιση της Cosmote ως πρώτη "είδηση" στο homepage? είναι κανά μήνα τώρα? άλλη είδηση δεν υπάρχει?

----------


## tigra23

> ρε παιδιά για πόσο καιρό θα μείνει η διαφήμιση της Cosmote ως πρώτη "είδηση" στο homepage? είναι κανά μήνα τώρα? άλλη είδηση δεν υπάρχει?


Τουλάχιστον για 1 χρόνο. Έβαλε ο ΟΤΕς Gbit γραμμές! Κάτι που θεωρούσαμε ότι χρειάζεται ακόμα ποιος χρόνια. Πω ακόμα θυμάμαι τι όσο γρήγορο ήταν το 1mbps adsl που είχα βάλει πριν 15 χρόνια.

----------


## Pixel 57

> Αυτό που ρωτάει ήταν:
> 
> και η απάντηση είναι αυτή που δίνω.
> 
> Το τι συμφέρει οικονομικά στον καθένα και το ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες καθενός
> δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί
> αλλά, πολύ σωστά, δεν το ρώτησε.


Value for money σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι το να πληρώνεις για κάτι που δεν χρειάζεσαι. Αυτό είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο.  :Wink:

----------


## Zus

> Value for money σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι το να πληρώνεις για κάτι που δεν χρειάζεσαι. Αυτό είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο.


Συμφωνώ. Μία απλή διαίρεση δεν δίνει το value for money.

Ίσως μετράει να διαιρέσεις τα δημητριακά ή το ρολό υγείας, με το κόστος αλλά όχι εδώ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Συμφωνώ. Μία απλή διαίρεση δεν δίνει το value for money.
> 
> Ίσως μετράει να διαιρέσεις τα δημητριακά ή το ρολό υγείας, με το κόστος αλλά όχι εδώ.


Παραλογίζεσαι
Αν δηλαδή αγοράσεις κωλόχαρτα που δεν χρειάζεσαι, είναι ΟΚ ?

----------


## Zus

> Παραλογίζεσαι
> Αν δηλαδή αγοράσεις κωλόχαρτα που δεν χρειάζεσαι, είναι ΟΚ ?


Θέλω να πω την διαίρεση που κάνουν πολλοί. Τόσο μήκος κωλοχαρτου στη συσκευασία δια το ποσό, οπότε να καταλάβεις αν συμφέρει.

Δεν μιλώ να αγοράσεις έναν τόνο κωλοχαρτου, επειδή έκλεισαν τα ΑΤΜ οι τοκογλύφοι.

----------


## gvard

Ακόμη και το παράδειγμα του κωλόχαρτου δεν πιάνει εδώ, καθώς άλλο να αγοράσεις έναν τόνο που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις σε Χ χρόνια και άλλο να πας σε μεγαλύτερη γραμμή που θα πληρώνεις *κάθε μήνα*. Δεν θα στοκάρεις κάτι για να χρησιμοποιήσεις στο μέλλον.

----------


## Zus

> Ακόμη και το παράδειγμα του κωλόχαρτου δεν πιάνει εδώ, καθώς άλλο να αγοράσεις έναν τόνο που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις σε Χ χρόνια και άλλο να πας σε μεγαλύτερη γραμμή που θα πληρώνεις *κάθε μήνα*. Δεν θα στοκάρεις κάτι για να χρησιμοποιήσεις στο μέλλον.


Πιάνει γιατί για να στοκάρεις τόνους κωλόχαρτο, θα πρέπει να βρεις και χώρο αποθήκευσης.

----------


## minas

Μάλλον το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα, δεν πάμε παρακάτω;  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

VFM θα υπάρχει ξεκάθαρο μετά την εκκίνηση του Giga Voucher.  :Razz:

----------


## jap

Μου αρέσει που είναι περίοδος προσφορών Black Friday, κι αντί να σχολιάζουμε καμιά σημαντική προσφορά λέμε για το VFM των ταχυτήτων του internet ( :Crazy: )


Edit: Λάθος thread, συνεχίστε ελεύθερα. Βάλτε στην εξίσωση και τα δορυφορικά του Elon για σύγκριση.

----------


## Ntinaras

> Κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιο είναι το πιο value for money από αυτά που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ;
> 100
> 300
> 500
> ή 1000;;


το 300ρι θα ελεγα

----------


## nanas

Value for money θα όριζα κάτι το οποίο είναι αρκετά γρήγορο, για να καλύπτει τις περισσότερες ανάγκες ενός μέσου χρήστη, και παράλληληα έχει μια λογική τιμή σε σχέση με την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία.
Τείνω, λοιπόν, να χαρακτηρίσω κι εγώ ως Vfm την 300.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Value for money θα όριζα κάτι το οποίο είναι αρκετά γρήγορο, για να καλύπτει τις περισσότερες ανάγκες ενός μέσου χρήστη, και παράλληληα έχει μια λογική τιμή σε σχέση με την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία.
> Τείνω, λοιπόν, να χαρακτηρίσω κι εγώ ως Vfm την 300.


Eπειδή και εγω λάτρης της μ@λακίας
Εκ γενετής

VFM είναι η 50άρα

Μία για μένα
και μία για την πρώην
σε 2 σπίτια

Αλλωστε τα παιδιά
έχουν τις δικιές τους
σε άλλα σπίτια
το ένα ολλανδικό  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

H 50αρα είναι με διαφορά το χειρότερο VFM ειδικά αν λάβουμε υπόψην τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους.

----------


## dimyok

Εκτος ειναι αν ο μονος παροχος με vdsl εως 50 του κολου γιατι τελικα θα εχεις πολυ λιγοτερο .... Αμα εχεις να πληρωνεις πολλα σπιτια δε πας οτε γιατι γενικα τσουζει

----------


## Painmaker

Ακόμα είναι στο νούμερο 1 αυτό το άρθρο;  Την κατάταξη της Ελλάδας στο σταθερό ίντερνετ την έχει δει κανείς;  :Closed topic:

----------


## Zus

Τι ενορχηστρωμένα παράπονα είναι αυτά, για την πρώτη είδηση? Πόσες φορές το διάβασα στα τελευταία μηνύματα?

----------


## deniSun

> Ακόμα είναι στο νούμερο 1 αυτό το άρθρο;  Την κατάταξη της Ελλάδας στο σταθερό ίντερνετ την έχει δει κανείς;


Ε... ρε κόλλημα...

----------


## dimyok

Παντως με 5G gamaei  :Razz:  δεν εχω δει τετοιες ταχυτητες σε σταθερο αφου εδω δεν εχουμε γραμμες fiber
* Εκτος αν υπερφορτωθουν οι γραμμες εκει τσουπ ολα κατω ...

----------


## Iris07

*ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ*
_της 1054ης Συνεδρίασης (21-11-2022)_

_Αριθ. Θέματος 1: 
Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων:_ 

_Cosmote DP Advanced Unlimited plus TV Cinema Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 
Cosmote DP Advanced Unlimited plus TV Full Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 

Cosmote Fiber 100 Unlimited plus TV Cinema Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 
Cosmote Fiber 100 Unlimited plus TV Full Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 

Cosmote Fiber 200 Unlimited plus TV Cinema Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 
Cosmote Fiber 200 Unlimited plus TV Full Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 

Cosmote Fiber 300 Unlimited plus TV Entry Pack παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 
Cosmote Fiber 300 Unlimited plus TV Cinema Pack παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 
Cosmote Fiber 300 Unlimited plus TV Full Pack παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 

Cosmote Fiber 500 Unlimited plus TV Full Pack παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 

Cosmote Fiber 1000 Unlimited plus TV Full Pack παραλλαγή τιμών Ι και προωθητικές ενέργειες_

- - - Updated - - -

*Άντε.. καιρός είναι πλέον να καταργηθεί το Entry...*  :Clap: 

2 πακέτα πλέον είναι το σωστό..

----------


## ThReSh

300 χρόνια ρε γμτ να πάρουν εγκριση...

----------


## Iris07

Στις 14 του μήνα είχαν αυτό..

ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ
_της 1051ης Συνεδρίασης (14-11-2022)_

- Αριθ. Θέματος 7: 
Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων: 

_Cosmote Business DP 24 Basic Plus – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, 
Cosmote Business DP 50 Basic Plus – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, ΙΙΙ, 

Cosmote Business DP Fiberspeed 100 Basic Plus – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, 
Cosmote Business DP Fiberspeed 200 Basic Plus – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, 

Cosmote Business DP 24 Full Pack – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, IV, V, VI, 
Cosmote Business DP 50 Full Pack – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, IV, V, VI, 

Cosmote Business DP Fiberspeed 100 Full Pack – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, IV, V, VI 
Cosmote Business DP Fiberspeed 200 Full Pack – Βασικό πρόγραμμα και παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, III, IV, V, VI_

----------


## deniSun

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.

----------


## manosdoc

Πήρα σήμερα triple play 100XL (Δεν υπάρχει fiber) + TV entry 37 euro, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει σαν πρόγραμμα.
Δεν ήταν για μένα απλά εγώ διαπραγματεύτηκα.

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει εδώ, μαζί με διάφορα άλλα.. (υπάρχει και σε FTTH)
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od2260049_prod

- Επιλογή "Παρόμοια προγράμματα"

Αυτό έχω και εγώ από "δωρεάν αναβάθμιση" που μπόρεσα να κάνω ευτυχώς, 
όταν είχα πάρει την 100άρα σκέτη με την παλιά τιμή στα 37..

----------


## manosdoc

Έχει η Vodafone την 100άρα στα 22 ευρώ με TV entry στα 9 θα έβγαινε 31 ευρώ αλλά δεν ήθελε να αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος και κλείσαμε στα 37.
Αν βγάλει με 1000άρα + TV με κουπόνι SFBB μπορεί και να την βάλω.

----------


## Iris07

Off Topic


		H Vodafone τρέχει κάποιες νέες προσφορές τώρα..
100άρα + Disney στα 27...
https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/giga-fiber/c-120127/

Μας το στείλανε και εμάς σαν προσωπική προσφορά αυτό..
Σαφώς είναι πιο φθηνή από Cosmote..

----------


## manosdoc

Δεν έχει όλα τα ελληνικά καναλια

----------


## dimyok

> Πήρα σήμερα triple play 100XL (Δεν υπάρχει fiber) + TV entry 37 euro, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει σαν πρόγραμμα.
> Δεν ήταν για μένα απλά εγώ διαπραγματεύτηκα.


 Φοβερο παζαρι για οτε εμενα τοσο δινανε τη 50ρα . Τελικα καπου στα 34 με 2 μηνες δωρο otetv ott

----------


## manosdoc

Τελευταία φορά που ακούω από πάροχο "το πρόγραμμα είναι για νέους πελάτες" ενώ έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιό μου.
Την επόμενη θα είμαι νέος για όλους. Σιχτίρ κούρασε τόσα χρόνια το παζάρι λες και είμαστε τριτοκοσμικοί.
Πελάτης που πληρώνει στην ώρα και του συμπεριφέρονται σαν τριτοδεύτερο.

----------


## idamanthus

off topic:
Στο Μιλάνο, 1Gbps κ απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία, 17€

Ας κάνουμε τεμενάδες στον ΟΤΕ που βγάζει την χώρα από τον μεσαίωνα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.. τον έχουμε και πρώτο θέμα εδώ κ εβδομάδες

----------


## Core2Extreme

> off topic:
> Στο Μιλάνο, 1Gbps κ απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία, 17€
> 
> Ας κάνουμε τεμενάδες στον ΟΤΕ που βγάζει την χώρα από τον μεσαίωνα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.. τον έχουμε και πρώτο θέμα εδώ κ εβδομάδες


Ο ΟΤΕ μας έχει στον μεσσαίωνα... η Wind, Nova, Vodafone με τις επενδυσάρες τους όμως μας πήγανε στην 2η αναγέννηση του 2050... με τις... 100αρες γραμμές τους και το τεράστιο δίκτυο οπτικών ψευτο-ινών τους...
Αν δεν ήταν ο ΟΤΕ θα είχε πλάκα να δούμε που θα ήμασταν με τους τσιγκούνηδες εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## idamanthus

> Ο ΟΤΕ μας έχει στον μεσσαίωνα... η Wind, Nova, Vodafone με τις επενδυσάρες τους όμως μας πήγανε στην 2η αναγέννηση του 2050... με τις... 100αρες γραμμές τους και το τεράστιο δίκτυο οπτικών ψευτο-ινών τους...
> Αν δεν ήταν ο ΟΤΕ θα είχε πλάκα να δούμε που θα ήμασταν με τους τσιγκούνηδες εναλλακτικούς.


Το θέμα είναι πως αν η ΕΕΤΤ έκανε σωστή δουλειά, θα αναγκαζόντουσαν όλοι να κάνουν επενδύσεις προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση - πχ. βλέπε αργοπορίες στην κατασκευή των δικτύων, μήνες επί μηνών, με αποτέλεσμα να πωλούνται πακέτα χωρίς ενεργοποίηση, αναμονή, λάθη κλπ κλπ.

----------


## sdikr

Μεγάλο κόλλημα αυτό με το ότι το θέμα είναι 1ο εδώ και βδομάδες,   πλέον δεν είναι σύμπτωση, μάλλον κάποιους τους πειράζει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μεγάλο κόλλημα αυτό με το ότι το θέμα είναι 1ο εδώ και βδομάδες,   πλέον δεν είναι σύμπτωση, μάλλον κάποιους τους πειράζει.


Εμένα
Οπτική ίνα σε όλους.
Και πρώτα απ'όλα στο Καραϊσκάκη.

----------


## nikgr

> *ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ*
> _της 1054ης Συνεδρίασης (21-11-2022)_
> 
> _Αριθ. Θέματος 1: 
> Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων:_ 
> 
> _Cosmote DP Advanced Unlimited plus TV Cinema Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 
> Cosmote DP Advanced Unlimited plus TV Full Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 
> 
> ...


πόσες βδομάδες θα μας πάρει απο την εξέταση έως την υλοποίηση? Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## petasis

> Μεγάλο κόλλημα αυτό με το ότι το θέμα είναι 1ο εδώ και βδομάδες,   πλέον δεν είναι σύμπτωση, μάλλον κάποιους τους πειράζει.


Εμένα με πειράζει πολύ. Μου θυμίζει κάθε μέρα ότι το μέγιστο που έχω στο σπίτι είναι τα 50Mbps, του ΟΤΕ...  :Razz: 
Θα ασχοληθούν ποτέ και με μας;;;;

----------


## Iris07

> πόσες βδομάδες θα μας πάρει απο την εξέταση έως την υλοποίηση? Ξέρει κανείς?


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στάνταρ.. ότι θέλει και νομίζει ο OTE..

Άμα θέλει τα βγάζει και την ίδια μέρα!  :Cool: 
Επίσης κάποιες επιλογές από αυτές που ζητάει νομίζω ότι καταλήγουν τελικά στο συρτάρι του γραφείου..  :Cool:

----------


## minas

> Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στάνταρ.. ότι θέλει και νομίζει ο OTE..
> 
> Άμα θέλει τα βγάζει και την ίδια μέρα! 
> Επίσης κάποιες επιλογές από αυτές που ζητάει νομίζω ότι καταλήγουν τελικά στο συρτάρι του γραφείου..


Το οποίο επίσης είναι μέρος του προβλήματος, γιατί κάθε πρόγραμμα που κατατίθεται στην ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να αξιολογηθεί...

----------


## nikgr

> Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στάνταρ.. ότι θέλει και νομίζει ο OTE..
> 
> Άμα θέλει τα βγάζει και την ίδια μέρα! 
> Επίσης κάποιες επιλογές από αυτές που ζητάει νομίζω ότι καταλήγουν τελικά στο συρτάρι του γραφείου..


γνωριζουμε αν εγκριθηκαν? Φανταζομαι δε ζητησαν εγκριση για πλακα

----------


## Iris07

Όταν λέω ότι πάνε στο συρτάρι του γραφείου, δεν εννοώ ότι έχουν κοπεί, πάντα..

Απλά μπορεί ο OTE για κάποιους λόγους να μην βάλει όλα τα πακέτα που ζήτησε στο site Online..
αλλά τα έχει "κρυφά στο συρτάρι"..

Έχουμε ακούσει για πελάτες που πήρανε πακέτα που δεν ήταν Online στο site..
αλλά τα είχε ο OTE στα χαρτιά του..

Παλιότερα θυμάμαι έβρισκα κάτι αρχεία του ΟΤΕ με εμπορικά διαθέσιμα πακέτα που είχε, (όχι από εκεί που κάνει τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις..)
κάμποσα από αυτά δεν υπήρχαν Online..

----------


## deniSun

> Παλιότερα θυμάμαι έβρισκα κάτι αρχεία του ΟΤΕ με εμπορικά διαθέσιμα πακέτα που είχε, (όχι από εκεί που κάνει τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις..)
> κάμποσα από αυτά δεν υπήρχαν Online..


Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαν βγάλει για vdsl S/L/XL για μερικούς μήνες και μετά τα εξαφάνισαν.

----------


## Painmaker

> Εμένα με πειράζει πολύ. Μου θυμίζει κάθε μέρα ότι το μέγιστο που έχω στο σπίτι είναι τα 50Mbps, του ΟΤΕ... 
> Θα ασχοληθούν ποτέ και με μας;;;;


Άσε εγώ ακόμα ADSL είμαι και μαλώνουμε στην οικογένεια γιατί δεν φτάνει για όλους! Την επαρχία γραμμένη την έχουν. Δεν παν να βάλουν και 10gbps εμείς FTTH τελευταίοι 2027 και αν...Ζηλεύω αλλά παράλληλα χαίρομαι που σιγά σιγά βελτιώνεται ο μέσος όρος ταχύτητας στην Ελλάδα. Ωστόσο το VDSL είναι πανάκριβο αναλογικά με την ταχύτητα που δίνει. Ευτυχώς έδωσαν την δυνατότητα για Double Play SIM Unlimited 4G/5G.

----------


## deniSun

> Άσε εγώ ακόμα ADSL είμαι και μαλώνουμε στην οικογένεια γιατί δεν φτάνει για όλους! Την επαρχία γραμμένη την έχουν. Δεν παν να βάλουν και 10gbps εμείς FTTH τελευταίοι 2027 και αν...Ζηλεύω αλλά παράλληλα χαίρομαι που σιγά σιγά βελτιώνεται ο μέσος όρος ταχύτητας στην Ελλάδα. Ωστόσο το VDSL είναι πανάκριβο αναλογικά με την ταχύτητα που δίνει. Ευτυχώς έδωσαν την δυνατότητα για Double Play SIM Unlimited 4G/5G.


Το πρόβλημα με την επαρχία είναι ότι οι συνδέσεις από τα καφάο/kv μέχρι τον τελικό χρήστη είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση.
Από πακέτα όμως είχαν την ευκαιρία και απολάμβαναν τα vdsl rural πακέτα.

----------


## mistac75

Εδώ Συκιές Θεσσαλονίκης πότε θα βαλουν επιτέλους τις οπτικές ίνες; Ήρθε η Ιναλαν έσκαψε και έβαλε αυτή!!!! Ξέρει κανένας μεντην Cosmote τι γίνεται εδώ στις Συκιές Θεσσαλονίκης; Έχω πολλά χρόνια να ποσταρω γιατί γενικά δεν έχω θέματα, αλλά τώρα παρά έγινε το κακό. Εδώ και πόσους μήνες περιμένουμε. Όποιος ξέρει για αυτή την περιοχή ας πει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## deniSun

> Εδώ Συκιές Θεσσαλονίκης πότε θα βαλουν επιτέλους τις οπτικές ίνες; Ήρθε η Ιναλαν έσκαψε και έβαλε αυτή!!!! Ξέρει κανένας μεντην Cosmote τι γίνεται εδώ στις Συκιές Θεσσαλονίκης; Έχω πολλά χρόνια να ποσταρω γιατί γενικά δεν έχω θέματα, αλλά τώρα παρά έγινε το κακό. Εδώ και πόσους μήνες περιμένουμε. Όποιος ξέρει για αυτή την περιοχή ας πει. Ευχαριστώ


Εδώ για να πάρετε vdsl μείνατε τελευταίοι.
Απ όσο γνωρίζω είναι θέμα κολλήματος από τον Δήμαρχό σας.

----------


## minas

> Εδώ Συκιές Θεσσαλονίκης πότε θα βαλουν επιτέλους τις οπτικές ίνες; Ήρθε η Ιναλαν έσκαψε και έβαλε αυτή!!!! Ξέρει κανένας μεντην Cosmote τι γίνεται εδώ στις Συκιές Θεσσαλονίκης; Έχω πολλά χρόνια να ποσταρω γιατί γενικά δεν έχω θέματα, αλλά τώρα παρά έγινε το κακό. Εδώ και πόσους μήνες περιμένουμε. Όποιος ξέρει για αυτή την περιοχή ας πει. Ευχαριστώ


Εφόσον έχετε την επιλογή της Inalan, γιατί δεν πας εκεί; Έχει και συμμετρικές!

----------


## tolis13

Εχει βγει κουπονι για την 300αρα?ξερει κανεις ποσο παει??

----------


## ThReSh

> Εχει βγει κουπονι για την 300αρα?ξερει κανεις ποσο παει??


Από του χρονου λογικά το νέο voucher.

----------


## rigel72

https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...s-optikes-ines

Τρώγονται πάνω στην καμπούρα μας!!

----------


## ThReSh

Αναρωτιέμαι τι ειπώθηκε χθες στην Infocom με τους τσέους...

----------


## STILO

> Αναρωτιέμαι τι ειπώθηκε χθες στην Infocom με τους τσέους...


 Άμα τελειώσουμε πάμε για κάνα τσίπουρο ;

----------


## OxAp0d0

> https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...s-optikes-ines
> 
> Τρώγονται πάνω στην καμπούρα μας!!


Από το άρθρο:
Επιπλέον, αίρεται η υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ για τον έλεγχο τιμών λιανικής των προϊόντων FttH, η οποία θα τεθεί εκ νέου σε εφαρμογή, όταν η διείσδυση των FttH υπηρεσιών φτάσει το 30% των ενεργών ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, σύμφωνα με τους ετήσιους ελέγχους που θα διενεργεί η ΕΕΤΤ.

Να φτάσουν οι εναλλακτικοί στο 30% της υποδομής ftth εννοεί ή το 30% των συνδέσεων στην Ελλάδα να είναι φουτουτουχου;
Και τα δύο, αργούν πάντως.

----------


## Iris07

> https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...s-optikes-ines
> 
> Τρώγονται πάνω στην καμπούρα μας!!


_"Το Ftth είναι ακριβό σήμερα, γιατί έχουμε υψηλές τιμές χονδρικής", υπογράμμισε ο Παναγιώτης Γεωργιόπουλος, CEO της Nova, 
τονίζοντας ότι "για να έρθει η ζήτηση, πρέπει να πέσουν οι τιμές της χονδρικής". _ 

Γι' αυτό δίνει η Wind το FTTH 200 στα 33, και το VDSL 200 στα 55 ???  :ROFL: 

*Θέλουμε κουπόνι και για τις VDSL !!*

----------


## Sovjohn

> _"Το Ftth είναι ακριβό σήμερα, γιατί έχουμε υψηλές τιμές χονδρικής", υπογράμμισε ο Παναγιώτης Γεωργιόπουλος, CEO της Nova, 
> τονίζοντας ότι "για να έρθει η ζήτηση, πρέπει να πέσουν οι τιμές της χονδρικής". _ 
> 
> Γι' αυτό δίνει η Wind το FTTH 200 στα 33, και το VDSL 200 στα 55 ??? 
> 
> *Θέλουμε κουπόνι και για τις VDSL !!*


Έχω Wind 100 και τους έχω πει ότι η τιμή τους για τα 200 είναι απαράδεκτη - δεν νοιάζονται ούτε λίγο. Ρωτάνε αν έχω διαθεσιμότητα για FTTH, απαντάω πως δεν έχω, και τελειώνει εκεί η κουβέντα  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> Να φτάσουν οι εναλλακτικοί στο 30% της υποδομής ftth εννοεί ή το 30% των συνδέσεων στην Ελλάδα να είναι φουτουτουχου;


Το δεύτερο εννοεί.

----------


## ThReSh

> Άμα τελειώσουμε πάμε για κάνα τσίπουρο ;


Single malt μόνο οι τσέοι.

----------


## minas

> Έχω Wind 100 και τους έχω πει ότι η τιμή τους για τα 200 είναι απαράδεκτη - δεν νοιάζονται ούτε λίγο. Ρωτάνε αν έχω διαθεσιμότητα για FTTH, απαντάω πως δεν έχω, και τελειώνει εκεί η κουβέντα


Σχεδόν σίγουρα έχουν (όλοι) έτοιμες νέες τιμές και περιμένουν ανακοίνωση προγράμαματος επιδότησης...

----------


## Totti10

> Σχεδόν σίγουρα έχουν (όλοι) έτοιμες νέες τιμές και περιμένουν ανακοίνωση προγράμαματος επιδότησης...


Συμφωνω απολυτως,καθως κανει μπαμ στο σαιτ της κοσμοτε,οτι η 200αρα ειναι ιδια τιμη με την 300αρα,η οποια θα επιδοτηθει σε αντιθεση με την 200αρα που δεν θα δικαιουσαι κουπονι

----------


## ThReSh

> Σχεδόν σίγουρα έχουν (όλοι) έτοιμες νέες τιμές και περιμένουν ανακοίνωση προγράμαματος επιδότησης...


Για την VDSL 200 λέει ο Sovjohn (απόλυτο δίκιο) η οποία δεν πρόκειται να επιδοτηθεί.

----------


## minas

> Για την VDSL 200 λέει ο Sovjohn (απόλυτο δίκιο) η οποία δεν πρόκειται να επιδοτηθεί.


Θεωρώ σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι όταν αρχίσει να τρέχει η νέα επιδότηση θα αλλάξουν όλες οι τιμές.

----------


## ThReSh

> Θεωρώ σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι όταν αρχίσει να τρέχει η νέα επιδότηση θα αλλάξουν όλες οι τιμές.


Μακάρι, αλλά με το SFBB πάντως δεν άλλαξε η τιμή σταθερά στα 55 ευρώ, γιατί να αλλάξει τώρα?

----------


## minas

> Μακάρι, αλλά με το SFBB πάντως δεν άλλαξε η τιμή σταθερά στα 55 ευρώ, γιατί να αλλάξει τώρα?


Εάν θυμάσαι μόλις έληξε αρχικά το SFBB, έριξαν τις τιμές για λίγες μέρες, και όταν πήρε παράταση τις ξανανέβασαν.
Θεωρώ ότι θέλουν να αποφύγουν τα ίδια τραγελαφικά, και επίσης ότι στοχεύουν σε συγκεκριμένες τιμές που υπολογίζουν ότι είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν οι πελάτες.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εάν θυμάσαι μόλις έληξε αρχικά το SFBB, έριξαν τις τιμές για λίγες μέρες, και όταν πήρε παράταση τις ξανανέβασαν.
> Θεωρώ ότι θέλουν να αποφύγουν τα ίδια τραγελαφικά, και επίσης ότι στοχεύουν σε συγκεκριμένες τιμές που υπολογίζουν ότι είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν οι πελάτες.


Όχι στις VDSL ξαναλέω, μόνο FTTH.

----------


## Sovjohn

Εναποθέτω τις ελπίδες μου στα νέα πακέτα (Nova?) για την περίπτωση της Wind, καθώς δεν ανακοίνωσε ποτέ και διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων ή κάτι ανάλογο όπως έκανε η Cosmote και η Vodafone. Λογικά, επειδή ήδη τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν προκειμένου να προχωρήσει τεχνικά η ενοποίησή τους. Παρόλα αυτά, αν δεν υπάρξει κάποιο σαφές "μήνυμα" σχετικά με το που πάει το πράγμα τον Ιανουάριο, θα κοιτάξω τι επιλογές θα υπάρχουν Φεβρουάριο και αν χρειαστεί θα αποχωρήσω ησύχως - καθώς θέλω "έως 200" εφόσον υπάρχουν στην περιοχή μου, χωρίς να χρεώνονται τόσο παραπάνω από τον ανταγωνισμό.

Αν ανακοινώσουν διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων για παράδειγμα, θα είναι αρκετά ΟΚ.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν ανακοινώσουν διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων για παράδειγμα, θα είναι αρκετά ΟΚ.


Επειδή είμαι στην ίδια φάση, αν ο όρος για το Giga Voucher (300+Mbps) είναι τελικά το να μην έχουμε πριν το FTTH ταχύτητα άνω των 100Mbps, είσαι διατεθιμένος να χάσεις το κουπόνι (-16/μήνα) για δωρεάν διπλασιασμό?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Επειδή είμαι στην ίδια φάση, αν ο όρος για το Giga Voucher (300+Mbps) είναι τελικά το να μην έχουμε πριν το FTTH ταχύτητα άνω των 100Mbps, είσαι διατεθιμένος να χάσεις το κουπόνι (-16/μήνα) για δωρεάν διπλασιασμό?


Είχα χρησιμοποιήσει το SFBB κουπόνι για κανά 10μηνο σε περιοχή που είχε οπτική ίνα πριν μετακομίσω σε περιοχή που δεν είχε οπότε φαντάζομαι θα με απέκλειαν από νέα επιδότηση anyway. Φαντάζομαι αφού λανσαριστούν τα "νέα πακέτα Nova" θα μπορούμε να κρίνουμε τότε πού πάει το πράγμα.

----------


## minas

> Όχι στις VDSL ξαναλέω, μόνο FTTH.


Πάσο, παρανόησα την προηγούμενη απάντησή σου, εγώ μιλούσα για FTTH.

----------


## Kabob8

Γενική ερώτηση για σύνδεση με οπτικές. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αλλάξεις την ip αν αποσυνδέσεις τις συσκευές (ή μέσω web ui ανάλογα το ρουτερ) όπως στις dsl ή δυσκολεύει το πράγμα?

----------


## x_undefined

> Γενική ερώτηση για σύνδεση με οπτικές. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αλλάξεις την ip αν αποσυνδέσεις τις συσκευές (ή μέσω web ui ανάλογα το ρουτερ) όπως στις dsl ή δυσκολεύει το πράγμα?


Όπως στις DSL, δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Με ένα reboot του router θα αλλάξει.

----------


## SPIROS1979

Καλησπερα σε ολους σημερα εκανα αιτηση για COSMOTE Fiber 1Gbps Unlimited , την τριτη μου παν θα ερθει με courier ο εξοπλισμος , μετα θα με παρει τηλεφωνο ο τεχνικος να ερθει να κανει την εγκατασταση , ειναι δωρεαν η εγκατασταση μου παν .

----------


## deniSun

> ειναι δωρεαν η εγκατασταση μου παν


Ισχύει.

----------


## petasis

> Καλησπερα σε ολους σημερα εκανα αιτηση για COSMOTE Fiber 1Gbps Unlimited , την τριτη μου παν θα ερθει με courier ο εξοπλισμος , μετα θα με παρει τηλεφωνο ο τεχνικος να ερθει να κανει την εγκατασταση , ειναι δωρεαν η εγκατασταση μου παν .


Καλοτάξιδη! Ζηλεύω...  :Razz:

----------


## tolis13

Πηγα σε γερμανο χθες να μαθω τιμες για 300 αρα και κου ειπαν μονο 200 δινουν..ισχυει κατι τετοιο;;

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Καλοτάξιδη! Ζηλεύω...


σε ευχαριστω και σενα .

----------


## gkas1973

Μήπως δεν κατάλαβαν ότι εννοoύσες ftth αλλά vdsl?

----------


## deniSun

> Πηγα σε γερμανο χθες να μαθω τιμες για 300 αρα και κου ειπαν μονο 200 δινουν..ισχυει κατι τετοιο;;





> Μήπως δεν κατάλαβαν ότι εννοoύσες ftth αλλά vdsl?


Ή δεν το υποστηρίζει η περιοχή σου

----------


## BorrowedTime

Ρε παιδια ηλιθια ερώτηση. Συναδελφος μου ειπε οτι μπορω να κανω αιτηση στην cosmote για ftth ακομα και να μην το υποστηριζει η περιοχη μου. Βεβαια σκεφτμαι οτι τι θα σκαψουν μονο για μενα οποτε σκεφτομαι λεει βλακειες. Απλα ρωταω και εδω γιατι εχω παραδειγμα απο το εξωτερικο και λεω μηπως γινοταν και εδω

----------


## deniSun

> Συναδελφος μου ειπε οτι μπορω να κανω αιτηση στην cosmote για ftth ακομα και να μην το υποστηριζει η περιοχη μου.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## tolis13

> Ή δεν το υποστηρίζει η περιοχή σου


Ειμαι στο ΑΚ αλεξανδρας..λογικα υποστηριζω μεχρι 1gb.Απλα ακομα ειμαι με adsl και ας εχουν βαλει floorbox εδω και σχεδον 8 μηνες..

----------


## minas

> Ρε παιδια ηλιθια ερώτηση. Συναδελφος μου ειπε οτι μπορω να κανω αιτηση στην cosmote για ftth ακομα και να μην το υποστηριζει η περιοχη μου. Βεβαια σκεφτμαι οτι τι θα σκαψουν μονο για μενα οποτε σκεφτομαι λεει βλακειες. Απλα ρωταω και εδω γιατι εχω παραδειγμα απο το εξωτερικο και λεω μηπως γινοταν και εδω


Εάν σκέφτεται μισθωμένη γραμμή, μπορείς  :Wink: 
Διαφορετικά, περιμένεις να δεις διαθεσιμότητα μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους "θνητούς"...

----------


## Thunder2017

Δηλαδή του αγίου Π.... που λέμε....
περίπου το 3030 :ROFL:

----------


## deniSun

> Ειμαι στο ΑΚ αλεξανδρας..λογικα υποστηριζω μεχρι 1gb.Απλα ακομα ειμαι με adsl και ας εχουν βαλει floorbox εδω και σχεδον 8 μηνες..


Γιατί δεν κάνεις αίτηση;

----------


## tolis13

> Γιατί δεν κάνεις αίτηση;


θελω να παω για την 300 αρα μαζι με Tv αλλα δεν βρισκω πουθενα πληροφοριες για κοστος..

----------


## Iris07

Θα βγουν σύντομα πιστεύω τα νέα πακέτα με TV..

----------


## tolis13

> Θα βγουν σύντομα πιστεύω τα νέα πακέτα με TV..


Μακαρι μαζι με το κουπονι..

----------


## manuel

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 

Θέλω μια βοήθεια. 
Στην πολυκατοικία που μένω έχει τραβηχτεί για ενα διαμέρισμα cosmote fiber.

Ακριβώς δίπλα χτίστηκε μια νεα πολυκατοικία και ήρθε κάποιος εργολάβος να μας πει οτι ο προηγούμενος εργολάβος που έβαλε την οπτική εχει κανει λάθος εγκατάσταση και θα έπρεπε να εχει προβλέψει σύνδεση και με την δίπλα πολυκατοικία.

Απ οτι ειπε θα έρθει την Δευτέρα και θα χρειαστεί να κοψει την σύνδεση για 30 λεπτά για να την σύνδεσει και δίπλα. 

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν προβλέπεται αυτο?
Είναι μια οπτική ινα ανα πολυκατοικία ή η μια εγκατάσταση εξυπηρετεί δύο πολυκατοικίες.

Ευχαριστώ, 
Μανώλης

----------


## jkoukos

> Ειμαι στο ΑΚ αλεξανδρας..λογικα υποστηριζω μεχρι 1gb.Απλα ακομα ειμαι με adsl και ας εχουν βαλει floorbox εδω και σχεδον 8 μηνες..


Την περιοχή σου την έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone και αυτή μέχρι σήμερα δίνει μέγιστο πακέτο 200άρι. 
Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι αδύνατον οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να δώσει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από αυτή που νοικιάζει στην χοντρική από την Vodafone.

----------


## tolis13

> Την περιοχή σου την έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone και αυτή μέχρι σήμερα δίνει μέγιστο πακέτο 200άρι. 
> Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι αδύνατον οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να δώσει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από αυτή που νοικιάζει στην χοντρική από την Vodafone.


Εχασα το κουπονι απο το sfbb οποτε θα πρεπει να περιμενω ποτε θα βαλει η voda πανω απο 200?Ναι το κεντρικο κουτακι ειναι της voda στη πολυκατοικια..

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχει σημασία το κουπόνι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το δίκτυο ανήκει στην Vodafone, οπότε όλοι οι πάροχοι μπορούν να δώσουν υπηρεσία στη λιανική (σε μας δηλαδή) που διαθέτει η Vodafone στην χοντρική και μέχρι σήμερα δίνει μέγιστο 200. 
Για τον λόγο αυτό η Cosmote σου λέει τι μπορεί να διαθέσει στην περιοχή σου, άσχετα τι δίνει αλλού.

----------


## tolis13

> Δεν έχει σημασία το κουπόνι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το δίκτυο ανήκει στην Vodafone, οπότε όλοι οι πάροχοι μπορούν να δώσουν υπηρεσία στη λιανική (σε μας δηλαδή) που διαθέτει η Vodafone στην χοντρική και μέχρι σήμερα δίνει μέγιστο 200. 
> Για τον λόγο αυτό η Cosmote σου λέει τι μπορεί να διαθέσει στην περιοχή σου, άσχετα τι δίνει αλλού.


Ναι αλλα με το κουπονι εβγαινε πιο φτηνα η 200 αρα..αν ειναι ετσι μενω Nova που ειμαι ηδη συνδρομητης εδω και 4 χρονια για να γλυτωσω τη ταλαιπωρια της αλλαγης

----------


## jkoukos

Πόσο διάφορα υπήρχε τότε με το κουπόνι και ποια είναι η σημερινή τιμή του ίδιου πακέτου;
Δεν θυμάμαι τις ακριβείς τιμές αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουν τόση διαφορά ώστε να μην προχωρήσεις με την σύνδεση.

----------


## tolis13

> Πόσο διάφορα υπήρχε τότε με το κουπόνι και ποια είναι η σημερινή τιμή του ίδιου πακέτου;
> Δεν θυμάμαι τις ακριβείς τιμές αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουν τόση διαφορά ώστε να μην προχωρήσεις με την σύνδεση.


Cosmote 3 play 200 μου ειπαν 54 ευρω..

----------


## jkoukos

Και σε ρωτώ, πόσο ήταν πριν το ίδιο πακέτο μέσω του sfbb;

----------


## tolis13

> Και σε ρωτώ, πόσο ήταν πριν το ίδιο πακέτο μέσω του sfbb;


αν θυμαμαι σωστα γυρω στα 46-48

----------


## jkoukos

Επίσης ποιο ακριβώς πακέτο tv αφορά; Δεν έχουν όλα ίδιο κόστος.
Π.χ. προχώρησα σε FTTH 100άρι με φουλ tv σε Cosmote με τελική τιμή 52€.

Για τον λόγο αυτό ρωτώ συνέχεια για ΙΔΙΟ πακέτο σύνδεσης και υπηρεσιών.

----------


## tolis13

Το entry level 200 + Tv.ετσι μου ειπαν απο γερμανο..

----------


## jkoukos

Ζήτημα να είναι 4€ η διαφορά πριν με τώρα. Θα ψάξω να βρω κάποια στιγμή τις τότε προσφορές του sfbb. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν 29-30€ το 100αρι πακέτο και +20€ η tv (sport).

- - - Updated - - -

Βρήκα την προσφορά στο 200άρι της Cosmote μέσω του sfbb. Ήταν στα 46€ ΧΩΡΙΣ την τηλεόραση.
Οπότε σήμερα είναι φθηνότερες οι ίδιες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Iris07

> Την περιοχή σου την έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone και αυτή μέχρι σήμερα δίνει μέγιστο πακέτο 200άρι. 
> Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι αδύνατον οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να δώσει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από αυτή που νοικιάζει στην χοντρική από την Vodafone.


H Wind παρόλο ότι δεν έχει βγάλει πάνω από 200, μπορείς να πάρεις στις περιοχές της και 1 Gbps με Cosmote..

----------


## deniSun

> θελω να παω για την 300 αρα μαζι με Tv αλλα δεν βρισκω πουθενα πληροφοριες για κοστος..


Και πάλι μπορείς να πας τώρα στα απλά πακέτα
και μετά στα συνδυαστικά με τν.

----------


## Iris07

Θα σου βγει πιο ακριβά πάντως έτσι..

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 
> 
> Θέλω μια βοήθεια. 
> Στην πολυκατοικία που μένω έχει τραβηχτεί για ενα διαμέρισμα cosmote fiber.
> 
> Ακριβώς δίπλα χτίστηκε μια νεα πολυκατοικία και ήρθε κάποιος εργολάβος να μας πει οτι ο προηγούμενος εργολάβος που έβαλε την οπτική εχει κανει λάθος εγκατάσταση και θα έπρεπε να εχει προβλέψει σύνδεση και με την δίπλα πολυκατοικία.
> 
> Απ οτι ειπε θα έρθει την Δευτέρα και θα χρειαστεί να κοψει την σύνδεση για 30 λεπτά για να την σύνδεσει και δίπλα. 
> 
> ...


Στο GPON όπου χρειάζονται περισσότερες παροχές χρησιμοποιούνται splitters/διαχωριστές. Δεδομένου ότι ο μόνος που έχει δικαίωμα να παρέμβει στις ίνες είναι ο πάροχος (και οι εργολάβοι του), εάν αυτό ικανοποιείται δεν περνάει κάτι από το χέρι σας...

----------


## terism69

> Ακριβώς δίπλα χτίστηκε μια νεα πολυκατοικία και ήρθε κάποιος εργολάβος να μας πει οτι ο προηγούμενος εργολάβος που έβαλε την οπτική εχει κανει λάθος εγκατάσταση και θα έπρεπε να εχει προβλέψει σύνδεση και με την δίπλα πολυκατοικία.


Κανονικά θα έπρεπε ο εργολάβος όταν έσκαψε τον δρομο ,για να βάλει το πολυσωληνιο να αφήσει αναμονή και διπλά, εκεί που χτίστηκε η νέα πολυκατοικία, είτε υπήρχε εκεί πριν μονοκατοικία που γκρεμίστηκε, για να κτιστεί η πολυκατοικία, είτε υπήρχε οικόπεδο έπρεπε να προβλέψει ότι στο μέλλον θα κτιστεί εκεί, σε εμάς στην περιοχή που μένω υπάρχει πολυκατοικία και διπλά οικόπεδο τερμάτισαν το πολυσωληνιο, σύνορα πολυκατοικίας με οικόπεδο

----------


## jkoukos

> H Wind παρόλο ότι δεν έχει βγάλει πάνω από 200, μπορείς να πάρεις στις περιοχές της και 1 Gbps με Cosmote..


Μην κοιτάς την λιανική, αλλά τι δίνει ο πάροχος στην χοντρική όπου η Vodafone παρέχει μέχρι 200άρι πακέτο.
https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-ell...wholesale-nga/

----------


## Iris07

Καλά, και η Wind νομίζω δεν λέει κάτι παραπάνω τώρα..
https://www.windwholesale.gr/el/web/wind-wholesale

αλλά αυτοί δεν έχουν χρόνο τώρα να φτιάξουν ούτε την σελίδα τους για τις γιορτές!  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει στην χοντρική προσφορά Gigabit σύνδεσης και ένας πάροχος να δίνει λιανική. Με τίποτα!

----------


## gvard

> Απ οτι ειπε θα έρθει την Δευτέρα και θα χρειαστεί να κοψει την σύνδεση για 30 λεπτά για να την σύνδεσει και δίπλα. 
> 
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν προβλέπεται αυτο?
> Είναι μια οπτική ινα ανα πολυκατοικία ή η μια εγκατάσταση εξυπηρετεί δύο πολυκατοικίες.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ, 
> Μανώλης


Η τεχνολογία GPON επιτρέπει την 1 οπτική ίνα να διαμοιραστεί έως και σε 128 ίνες, αν δεν απατώμαι η Cosmote έχει θέσει μέγιστο όριο τις 64 ίνες.

----------


## SPIROS1979

Πριν λιγο μου ηρθε sms  οτι θα μου ερθει με ελτα κουριερ το router για 1gb και αυτο που μεταφερει το ιντερνετ .

----------


## nikgr

> Ζήτημα να είναι 4€ η διαφορά πριν με τώρα. Θα ψάξω να βρω κάποια στιγμή τις τότε προσφορές του sfbb. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν 29-30€ το 100αρι πακέτο και +20€ η tv (sport).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Βρήκα την προσφορά στο 200άρι της Cosmote μέσω του sfbb. Ήταν στα 46€ ΧΩΡΙΣ την τηλεόραση.
> Οπότε σήμερα είναι φθηνότερες οι ίδιες υπηρεσίες.


43euro εβγαινε το 200αρι μαζί με το tv entry μετα την αφαιρεση της επιδότησης. Αργότερα προσέθεσαν και 1 euro τελος tv. Αυτο εχω τωρα. Παραδόξως έβγαινε φθηνότερα απ' το απλό 200αρι χωρις tv.

----------


## tolis13

> 43euro εβγαινε το 200αρι μαζί με το tv entry μετα την αφαιρεση της επιδότησης. Αργότερα προσέθεσαν και 1 euro τελος tv. Αυτο εχω τωρα. Παραδόξως έβγαινε φθηνότερα απ' το απλό 200αρι χωρις tv.


Και τωρα ζητανε 54 ...οποτε μενω Nova που μου βγαινει 41 αφου δεν μπορω να παω πανω απο 200

----------


## jkoukos

> 43euro εβγαινε το 200αρι μαζί με το tv entry μετα την αφαιρεση της επιδότησης. Αργότερα προσέθεσαν και 1 euro τελος tv. Αυτο εχω τωρα. Παραδόξως έβγαινε φθηνότερα απ' το απλό 200αρι χωρις tv.


Έχω την προσφορά στα 46€ στο πακέτο που ανέφερα από την δράση του sfbb που την είχε συγγενικό πρόσωπο.

----------


## deniSun

ΥΓ
Έχει φύγει πλέον το pin της είδησης από την πρώτη σελίδα.
Για όσους το είχαν καημό...

----------


## Core2Extreme

> ΥΓ
> Έχει φύγει πλέον το pin της είδησης από την πρώτη σελίδα.
> Για όσους το είχαν καημό...


Πάμε να το φέρουμε πάλι στην κορυφή για να... γουστάρουμε  :Very Happy: 

μιας και εγω δεν βλέπω να έχω διαθεσιμότητα πριν το καλοκαίρι του '23, ελπίζω μέχρι τότε να έχουν ανεβάσει το upload στο 1/5 αντί του 1/10  :Very Happy:

----------


## tolis13

> ΥΓ
> Έχει φύγει πλέον το pin της είδησης από την πρώτη σελίδα.
> Για όσους το είχαν καημό...


Cosmote fanboy detected...

----------


## SPIROS1979

Με πηραν σημερα τηλεφωνο απο την τεχνικη υπηρεσια της Cosmote την Πεμπτη 8 το πρωι με 12 το μεσημερι θα ερθει ο τεχνικος να κανει συνδεση της 1gb , αυριο θα μου ερθουν με courier το ρουτερ και το αλλο το μαντζαφλαρι που δεν ξερω πως λεγεται  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος!  :Wink: 

Ότι θες για το ρούτερ τα λες εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-5530-AX-Fiber

----------


## deniSun

> και το αλλο το μαντζαφλαρι που δεν ξερω πως λεγεται


sfp gpon module

----------


## SPIROS1979

> sfp gpon module


To ματζαφλαρι που λεω ειναι το εξης : 



αυτο που μου ειπες που λες δεν ειναι αυτο ... αυριο θα ερθει ο τεχνικος και θα τα φτιαξει αυτος μου ειπε η cosmote .

- - - Updated - - -




> Ωραίος! 
> 
> Ότι θες για το ρούτερ τα λες εδώ :
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-5530-AX-Fiber


σε ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Το Repeater..

Θα το βάλεις σε κάπoιο σημείο πιο μακρυά από το ρούτερ για να έχεις καλό Wi-Fi σε όλο το σπίτι..
Δες τις οδηγίες..

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Το Repeater..
> 
> Θα το βάλεις σε κάπoιο σημείο πιο μακρυά από το ρούτερ για να έχεις καλό Wi-Fi σε όλο το σπίτι..
> Δες τις οδηγίες..


Σε ευχαριστω , αντιμετωπιζω ενα αλλο προβλημα , ηρθε ο τεχνικος τα σεταρε ολα καλα , εβαλε τηλεφωνια ιντερνετ και αλλα και ριπιτερ , μετα τωρα βλεπω οτι δεν εχει κλειδωσει 1000 πως γινεται αυτο θα παρω να μαθω ....

----------


## Iris07

Στα πόσα κλείδωσε ?

Εάν έχεις δίκτυο 1 Gbit στις συσκευές σου δείχνει μέχρι 900 - κάτι..
Θες δίκτυο 2,5 Gbit για να δεις 1000 - κάτι..

Αλλά νομίζω θέλει να περιμένεις καμιά μέρα για να στρώσει καλά η σύνδεση..  :Thinking:

----------


## x_undefined

Τι εννοείς δεν έχει κλειδώσει 1000; Πού το βλέπεις αυτό; Σε speedtest πόσο βγάζει; Έχεις 2,5 Gbps κάρτα στο PC;

----------


## SPIROS1979

πως θα καταλαβω εαν εχω 2,5 καρτα στον υπολογιστη ; .... γραφει 310 εκει γυρω

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα αρχικά είναι εάν όντως έχεις κάρτα δικτύου στον υπολογιστή ή συνδέεσαι στις θύρες που έχει η Μ/Β..

οπότε κοιτάς το manual της M/B τι θύρες έχεις..

----------


## SPIROS1979

συνδεομαι με καρτα δικτυου On board

----------


## ariusbb

> συνδεομαι με καρτα δικτυου On board




Στο device manager, κάνε properties στην κάρτα σου και θα βρεις κάτι σχετικό στο advanced με link type - δες στο drop down τι επιλογές έχεις.

Επίσης ποια είναι η συνδεσμολογία σου;
Καλώδιο δικτύου από την Fritz (2.5gbps) στο PC σου;
Το WiFi στο PC σου είναι κλειστό; Μήπως παίρνει από εκεί δίκτυο;

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Στο device manager, κάνε properties στην κάρτα σου και θα βρεις κάτι σχετικό στο advanced με link type - δες στο drop down τι επιλογές έχεις.
> 
> Επίσης ποια είναι η συνδεσμολογία σου;
> Καλώδιο δικτύου από την Fritz (2.5gbps) στο PC σου;
> Το WiFi στο PC σου είναι κλειστό; Μήπως παίρνει από εκεί δίκτυο;


Μου το ειχε στο Auto το βαλα σε 1 gb , η συνδεση ειναι το ρουτερ στο σαλονι και περνω ριπιτερ το σημα απο το ρουτερ και βαζω καλωδιο στο υπολογιστη τωρα μου βγαζει 700 και , δεν εχω wifi στον υπολογιστη

----------


## ariusbb

> Μου το ειχε στο Auto το βαλα σε 1 gb , η συνδεση ειναι το ρουτερ στο σαλονι και περνω ριπιτερ το σημα απο το ρουτερ και βαζω καλωδιο στο υπολογιστη τωρα μου βγαζει 700 και , δεν εχω wifi στον υπολογιστη


Repeater; Δηλαδή στον υπολογιστή πας με WiFi repeater και καλώδιο πάνω του;
Θα πρέπει να καρφώσεις τον υπολογιστή σου απευθείας στο router με καλώδιο - είτε να πάρεις εξοπλισμό ακριβό για repeater εαν δεν έχεις καλωδίωση για να πας με Ethernet καλώδιο και 2.5gbit switch.
Ίσως με WiFi 6E και 6GHz band να έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ασύρματα....

----------


## SPIROS1979

ωχ δεν γινεται αλλιως , ναι repeater με καλωδιο ... τι καλωδιο να παρω για να συνδεσω απο το ρουτερ στο υπολογιστη στο δωματιο πως να το πω

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ωχ δεν γινεται αλλιως , ναι repeater με καλωδιο ... τι καλωδιο να παρω για να συνδεσω απο το ρουτερ στο υπολογιστη στο δωματιο πως να το πω


Καλώδιο ethernet που να φτάνει  :Razz: 
Από cat5e και πάνω ..

ΥΓ
Τα 700 δεν σου φτάνουν ?

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Καλώδιο ethernet που να φτάνει


ε δεν ξερω απο αυτα  :Smile:  .... ενοω απο το σαλονι στο δωματιο 30 μετρα καλωδιο καπου εκει θελω η να βαλω μια μπριζα ethernet στο δωματιο

----------


## x_undefined

Ε καλά. Να έχεις 1G σύνδεση και να τη μοιράζεις με repeater μέσα στο σπίτι... Κρίμα...

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Ε καλά. Να έχεις 1G σύνδεση και να τη μοιράζεις με repeater μέσα στο σπίτι... Κρίμα...


δεν ξερω απο αυτα , πως μπορω να εχω στο δωματιο 1G

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ε καλά. Να έχεις 1G σύνδεση και να τη μοιράζεις με repeater μέσα στο σπίτι... Κρίμα...


To pc θα πάρει με repeater
Ο υπόλοιποι με wifi
ή δεν υπάρχει wifi ?  :Razz: 

YΓ
Για να έχεις στο δωμάτιο 930 θες ή καλώδιο ή όπως είπες πρίζα ethernet
Gia 1 θα ξοδευτείς περισσότερο και γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## ariusbb

Ίσως με ένα access point με wifi 6E και κάρτα στο PC με 6E και σύνδεση πάνω από 6GHz band να παίξεις αλλά και πάλι θέλει δοκιμή 
Μιλάμε για 500€ όποτε πάρε από κάπου που μπορείς να το επιστρέψεις ή κατέβασε τη FTTH στα 300/500 εάν δεν μπορείς να την αξιοποιήσεις

----------


## gvard

> Σε ευχαριστω , αντιμετωπιζω ενα αλλο προβλημα , ηρθε ο τεχνικος τα σεταρε ολα καλα , εβαλε τηλεφωνια ιντερνετ και αλλα και ριπιτερ , μετα τωρα βλεπω οτι δεν εχει κλειδωσει 1000 πως γινεται αυτο θα παρω να μαθω ....


Μέσα στο διαχειριστικό τι ταχύτητα του αναφέρει πως έχεις συγχρονίσει;

----------


## SPIROS1979

εχω νεοτερα , καλα νεα , ηρθε ηλεκτρολογος μου περασε ενα καλωδιο cat6 τωρα περνω κατευθειαν απο το ρουτερ 1,2 βγαζει με το fast.com , σε αλλες σελιδες με τεστ βγαζει 1, και upload 100 , χρειαστηκε καλωδιο 22 μετρα ... τρυπησε τοιχους μετα μεσα απο μια ντουλαπα και μετα ολα ενταξει ....

----------


## dimitri_ns

> εχω νεοτερα , καλα νεα , ηρθε ηλεκτρολογος μου περασε ενα καλωδιο cat6 τωρα περνω κατευθειαν απο το ρουτερ 1,2 βγαζει με το fast.com , σε αλλες σελιδες με τεστ βγαζει 1, και upload 100 , χρειαστηκε καλωδιο 22 μετρα ... τρυπησε τοιχους μετα μεσα απο μια ντουλαπα και μετα ολα ενταξει ....


Ευτυχής ?
Μην τον χάσεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο.  :Razz:

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Ευτυχής ?
> Μην τον χάσεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο.


αρκετα σας ευχαριστω ολους .....  :Smile:

----------


## nikgr

υπάρχει κάποιο άρθρο σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό που απαιτείται για 1gbps? Χρειάζεται ολοι οι υπολογιστές να έχουν 2,5Gbps lan? Το ίδιο και για τα switches? Ειναι της προκοπής το router που δίνει η cosmote ή πρέπει πάλι να βάζουμε το δικό μας asus router με 2,5gbps lan και απο πίσω της cosmote μονο για την τηλεφωνια?
Το gpon και το zte router που έχει κάποιος με FTTH κάτω του 1gbps αντικαθίστανται αν κάνεις αίτηση για 1000αρα? Υποστηρίζει το νέο gpon 2,5gbps θυρα?
Γενικά ένα how to καλό θα ήταν απο κάποιο γνώστη που έχει 1000αρα

----------


## x_undefined

Ναι, το Fritz που δίνουν έχει μία 2.5G θύρα και είναι πολύ καλό router. Αν έχεις ξεχωριστό ONT και router ήδη τα αντικαθιστούν.

----------


## ThReSh

> υπάρχει κάποιο άρθρο σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό που απαιτείται για 1gbps? Χρειάζεται ολοι οι υπολογιστές να έχουν 2,5Gbps lan? Το ίδιο και για τα switches?


Είναι recommended, όχι required.

----------


## Iris07

> Γενικά ένα how to καλό θα ήταν απο κάποιο γνώστη που έχει 1000αρα


Εδώ θα βρεις εντυπώσεις από άτομα που βάλανε το 1 Gbps..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-5530-AX-Fiber

Δεν είναι μόνο το ρούτερ.. 
είναι και τι έχεις στο PC..

----------


## malakudi

Έκανα αίτηση για 500αρα μόλις ενημερώθηκα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι οπτικές στη γειτονιά μου. Μου στείλανε ένα Fritz 5530 αλλά και ένα ΖΤΕ Η1600. Τι νόημα έχει αυτό; Αφού αρκεί το Fritz 5530 μόνο του, έτσι δεν είναι;

Έχω switch multi-gig Zyxel XS1930-10 που έχει και 2 sfp+, μπορεί μελλοντικά να συνδεθεί εκεί το οπτικό module; Και να βγάλω πχ vlan με μία multi-gig ethernet port κατ' ευθείαν στο router μου;

----------


## ThReSh

> Έκανα αίτηση για 500αρα μόλις ενημερώθηκα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι οπτικές στη γειτονιά μου. Μου στείλανε ένα Fritz 5530 αλλά και ένα ΖΤΕ Η1600. Τι νόημα έχει αυτό; Αφού αρκεί το Fritz 5530 μόνο του, έτσι δεν είναι;
> 
> Έχω switch multi-gig Zyxel XS1930-10 που έχει και 2 sfp+, μπορεί μελλοντικά να συνδεθεί εκεί το οπτικό module; Και να βγάλω πχ vlan με μία multi-gig ethernet port κατ' ευθείαν στο router μου;


Προκαλείτε κύριε...

----------


## x_undefined

> Έκανα αίτηση για 500αρα μόλις ενημερώθηκα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι οπτικές στη γειτονιά μου. Μου στείλανε ένα Fritz 5530 αλλά και ένα ΖΤΕ Η1600.


Ακόμα το ίδιο συστημικό πρόβλημα έχουν από τον Σεπτέμβριο που στέλνουν Fritz αντί για σκέτο ONT και 2ο router;  :ROFL:  Τότε πάντως ζήτησαν πίσω τα Fritz σε όσους δεν είχαν Gbps και έστειλαν ONT, οπότε να είσαι προετοιμασμένος.

----------


## malakudi

> Ακόμα το ίδιο συστημικό πρόβλημα έχουν από τον Σεπτέμβριο που στέλνουν Fritz αντί για σκέτο ONT και 2ο router;  Τότε πάντως ζήτησαν πίσω τα Fritz σε όσους δεν είχαν Gbps και έστειλαν ONT, οπότε να είσαι προετοιμασμένος.


Οπότε θα φέρει λες ONT ο εγκαταστάτης και θα ζητήσει να επιστραφεί το Fritz; Μπορώ να ζητήσω το Fritz με έξτρα χρέωση;

----------


## x_undefined

> Οπότε θα φέρει λες ONT ο εγκαταστάτης και θα ζητήσει να επιστραφεί το Fritz;


Ναι. Εμάς τότε στην αρχή μόλις είχαν καταλάβει το θέμα δεν μας άφηναν να κάνουμε νέες ενεργοποιήσεις Fritz σε μη Gbps συνδέσεις και έπρεπε να το δηλώνουμε ως «Βεβλαμμένο ONT» και να το επιστρέφει ο πελάτης.




> Μπορώ να ζητήσω το Fritz με έξτρα χρέωση;


Απ' όσο ξέρω δεν το δίνουν προς το παρόν με επιπλέον χρέωση αν το θέλει ο πελάτης :/

----------


## malakudi

Για το άλλο με το switch; Τι νόημα έχει να μπει ONT από τη στιγμή που έχω εξοπλισμό με SFP+ πόρτα;

Επίσης αν αγοράσω μόνος μου το fritz, μπορώ να ζητήσω μετά να γίνει η σύνδεση / registration σε αυτό;

edit: Επίσης, επειδή έχω δικό μου router και ως τώρα κάνω pppoe passthrough με τη VDSL στο Speedport Plus, με την οπτική αλλάζει κάτι; Μπορώ να γλυτώσω το pppoe κάπως; Ή παραμένει το pppoe για λόγους authentication;

----------


## x_undefined

> Τι νόημα έχει να μπει ONT από τη στιγμή που έχω εξοπλισμό με SFP+ πόρτα;


Σε GPON δίκτυα συνήθως ο πάροχος θέλει το δικό του ONT αποκλειστικά. Δηλώνει τον σειριακό του και μόνο αυτό μπορεί να λειτουργήσει.




> Επίσης αν αγοράσω μόνος μου το fritz, μπορώ να ζητήσω μετά να γίνει η σύνδεση / registration σε αυτό;


Δεν νομίζω να το δεχτούν. Κάποιοι έχουν καταφέρει μόνοι τους να αντιγράψουν τον σειριακό του υπάρχοντος ONT τους στο sfp του Fritz και έπαιξε. Σε άλλους όχι, οπότε είναι ρίσκο.




> edit: Επίσης, επειδή έχω δικό μου router και ως τώρα κάνω pppoe passthrough με τη VDSL στο Speedport Plus, με την οπτική αλλάζει κάτι; Μπορώ να γλυτώσω το pppoe κάπως; Ή παραμένει το pppoe για λόγους authentication;


Παραμένει το PPPoE σε VLAN με ID 835. Όπως ακριβώς και στο VDSL δηλαδή.

----------


## deniSun

Αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος δικό του ΟΝΤ ή sfp module.
Στην Ισπανία υπάρχει εταιρεία όπου αντιγράφει τα στοιχεία του ΟΝΤ σε sfp module και μπορείς να το καρφώσεις και να παίξει σε ΜΤ (προφανώς και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο ρούτερ).

----------


## SPIROS1979

επισης εχω το προγραμμα αυτο 

COSMOTE Fiber 1 Gbps Unlimited

Απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά

Access Ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση

----------


## malakudi

> Ναι. Εμάς τότε στην αρχή μόλις είχαν καταλάβει το θέμα δεν μας άφηναν να κάνουμε νέες ενεργοποιήσεις Fritz σε μη Gbps συνδέσεις και έπρεπε να το δηλώνουμε ως «Βεβλαμμένο ONT» και να το επιστρέφει ο πελάτης.


Αν "εκβιάσω" λίγο την κατάσταση, δηλαδή να έχω ξεπακετάρει το Fritz, να έχω "πετάξει" τα κουτιά, τις ζελατίνες κτλ, να το έχω έτοιμο συνδεδεμένο πάνω να δεχτεί την οπτική, λες να το αφήσουν;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αν "εκβιάσω" λίγο την κατάσταση, δηλαδή να έχω ξεπακετάρει το Fritz, να έχω "πετάξει" τα κουτιά, τις ζελατίνες κτλ, να το έχω έτοιμο συνδεδεμένο πάνω να δεχτεί την οπτική, λες να το αφήσουν;


Mε ενθουσιάζεις
Πετα και to φριτζ, πέτα τα όλα  :Razz: 

Θα ηρεμήσει η ζωή σου.

----------


## fadasma

> Αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος δικό του ΟΝΤ ή sfp module.


Γιατι κάποιος να ξοδεύει το ρεύμα που καταναλώνει το ΟΝΤ αν ο ρουτερ του έχει ενσωματωμένο sfp module; Γιατί να μην έχει τη δυνατότητα να ξεφορτωθεί μια περιττή συσκευή;

----------


## deniSun

> Γιατι κάποιος να ξοδεύει το ρεύμα που καταναλώνει το ΟΝΤ αν ο ρουτερ του έχει ενσωματωμένο sfp module; Γιατί να μην έχει τη δυνατότητα να ξεφορτωθεί μια περιττή συσκευή;


Το sfp module αν υπάρχει εγκατεστημένο στο ρούτερ ξοδεύει επιπλέον ρεύμα.

----------


## terism69

Η οπτική μοιράζεται σε ένα κτήριο με τους υπολοίπους που έχουν και αυτοί οπτική ίνα, δεν έρχεται για καθένα  χωριστά οπτική ίνα από την καμπίνα, αν εγώ αποφασίσω αύριο να κάνω διακοπή στην σύνδεση μου η σταματήσω να πληρώνω και μου κάνουν διακοπή οπτικό σήμα θα συνεχίσει να έχει η πρίζα μου, (για αυτο ίσως πρέπει να υπάρχει router η ont του παροχου μας, ίσως στο μέλλον να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αποκλειστικά δικό μας εξοπλισμό) απλά στον εξοπλισμο που έχω γίνεται deregistration απο διχτυο του παροχου μου, δεν είναι όπως τον χαλκό που σταματάει να υπάρχει σήμα ηλεκτρική ταση στην πρίζα μου νεκρή πρίζα

----------


## overgr

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά με τα triple play???

----------


## ariusbb

> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά με τα triple play???


Ρώτησα και εγώ και μου είπαν (και έγινε ηχογράφηση στην παραγγελία) ότι θα μου κάνουν 2 συμβόλαια χωριστά για τώρα και όταν βγουν τα triple play εαν θέλω θα μπορώ να αλλάξω χωρίς penalty.

----------


## nikgr

ουτε cosmote triple play , ουτε φωνή ουτε ακρόαση απο τους άλλους παρόχους για gbps, ούτε gigabit voucher απο την πολιτεία.
Στασιμότητα...
Εκτος αν περιμένουν όλοι την ανακοινωση του voucher πρωτα

----------


## L.S.K.

> ουτε cosmote triple play , ουτε φωνή ουτε ακρόαση απο τους άλλους παρόχους για gbps, ούτε gigabit voucher απο την πολιτεία.
> Στασιμότητα...
> Εκτος αν περιμένουν όλοι την ανακοινωση του voucher πρωτα


Τέλος Ιανουαρίου 2023 θα δώσει η Vodafone. Για NOVA-WIND βλέπουμε....

----------


## Totti10

Κουπονια δωστε στο λαο….

----------


## mike80

> Τέλος Ιανουαρίου 2023 θα δώσει η Vodafone


Υπάρχει πηγή/ανακοίνωση;

----------


## konarx

> Τέλος Ιανουαρίου 2023 θα δώσει η Vodafone


Με τον Ελεγχο Διαθεσιμότητας είμαι σε διαρκές refresh μπας και ανοιξει >200mbps! Έχουμε πηγη/επίσημη ανακοινωση;

----------


## L.S.K.

> Με τον Ελεγχο Διαθεσιμότητας είμαι σε διαρκές refresh μπας και ανοιξει >200mbps! Έχουμε πηγη/επίσημη ανακοινωση;


εκ των έσω

----------


## gkas1973

> Τι εννοείς συμπαρασύρει. Τι θα επηρεάσει εμένα αν ο από κάτω βάλει 300?


Μάλλον κάποια παρανόηση έχει γίνει.

----------


## ariusbb

Έτσι κουβέντα να γίνεται - εαν π.χ. σε μια πολυκατοικία ζητήσουν 8 άτομα 1000Mbps τι γίνεται;
Φέρνουν και άλλες ίνες; Μπαίνουν επιπλέον κουτιά;
Ή απλά μοιράζεται η ίνα (2.5Gbps) και στους 8 με best effort;

----------


## ThReSh

Λογικά best effort.

----------


## x_undefined

Δεν είναι καν μια ξεχωριστή ίνα που φτάνει από το OLT μέχρι την πολυκατοικία, έχει ήδη γίνει split. Οπότε λιγότερο από 2,5/8. Νομίζω μέχρι και με 1:32 split ratio παίζει η Cosmote.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Έτσι κουβέντα να γίνεται - εαν π.χ. σε μια πολυκατοικία ζητήσουν 8 άτομα 1000Mbps τι γίνεται;
> Φέρνουν και άλλες ίνες; Μπαίνουν επιπλέον κουτιά;
> Ή απλά μοιράζεται η ίνα (2.5Gbps) και στους 8 με best effort;


Υπάρχουν πολυκατοικίες που έχουν 2 ίνες  :Razz: 
πχ η απέναντί μου

----------


## deniSun

> Υπάρχουν πολυκατοικίες που έχουν 2 ίνες 
> πχ η απέναντί μου


Γιατί δεν επαρκεί η αναλογία των χρηστών πάνω στην ίνα φαντάζομαι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γιατί δεν επαρκεί η αναλογία των χρηστών πάνω στην ίνα φαντάζομαι.


Πιθανότατα

----------


## konenas

https://www.naftemporiki.gr/business...vodafone-nova/

----------


## deniSun

> Πιθανότατα


Σήμερα είδα πολυκατοικία με τρεις παροχές.

----------


## malakudi

> Ναι. Εμάς τότε στην αρχή μόλις είχαν καταλάβει το θέμα δεν μας άφηναν να κάνουμε νέες ενεργοποιήσεις Fritz σε μη Gbps συνδέσεις και έπρεπε να το δηλώνουμε ως «Βεβλαμμένο ONT» και να το επιστρέφει ο πελάτης.


Ο υπεύθυνος Μηχανικός του έργου της σύνδεσης ήρθε για την επόπτευση του χώρου και για το πως θα γίνει η όδευση της οπτικής. Του έδειξα και τα 2 router και είπε πως θα συνδεθεί το Fritz, η εντολή που έχουν για τη Θέρμη είναι να βάζουν Fritz και όχι H1600+ONT. Τώρα θα δείξει, τους περιμένω από εβδομάδα να σκάψουν το πεζοδρόμιο.

----------


## deniSun

> η εντολή που έχουν για τη Θέρμη είναι να βάζουν Fritz και όχι H1600+ONT.


Ακόμα και σε ταχύτητες <1G;

----------


## malakudi

> Ακόμα και σε ταχύτητες <1G;


Έτσι είπε αυτός που ήρθε. Και μάλιστα επέμενα, σίγουρα του λέω δε θα βάλετε το H1600 με ONT, ναι λέει σίγουρα, η εντολή είναι να βάζουμε Fritz. Η αίτησή μου είναι για 500/50

----------


## deniSun

> Έτσι είπε αυτός που ήρθε. Και μάλιστα επέμενα, σίγουρα του λέω δε θα βάλετε το H1600 με ONT, ναι λέει σίγουρα, η εντολή είναι να βάζουμε Fritz. Η αίτησή μου είναι για 500/50


οκ.
Ενημέρωσέ μας όταν ενεργοποιηθείς.

----------


## ariusbb

> Σήμερα είδα πολυκατοικία με τρεις παροχές.


Αυτές που καταλήγουν; Στο κεντρικό κουτί του κτιρίου ή έχει το κτίριο 3 κουτιά; 
Πως γίνεται;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αυτές που καταλήγουν; Στο κεντρικό κουτί του κτιρίου ή έχει το κτίριο 3 κουτιά; 
> Πως γίνεται;


Eίτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς.
Συνήθως είναι κτίρια με πολλά διαμερίσματα και πιθανά πρόσοψη σε 3 δρόμους, οπότε βάζουν συνήθως 3 κουτιά κατανεμητές.

----------


## deniSun

Είναι γωνιακή πολυκατοικία.
Και τα τρία κουτιά έχουν ίνες προς το εσωτερικό της πολυκατοικίας.
Δεν γνωρίζω πόσα διαμερίσματα έχει η πολυκατοικία.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει τέσσερα ανά όροφο.
Αρχικά θεώρησα ότι θα πήγαιναν στις διπλανές πολυκατοικίες, αλλά όχι.

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Έτσι είπε αυτός που ήρθε. Και μάλιστα επέμενα, σίγουρα του λέω δε θα βάλετε το H1600 με ONT, ναι λέει σίγουρα, η εντολή είναι να βάζουμε Fritz. Η αίτησή μου είναι για 500/50


Εγώ έχω 500ρι και δεν μου δίνουν το Fritz!! Και τους έχω κάνει γραπτό παράπονο και στο 13788!!

----------


## deniSun

> Εγώ έχω 500ρι και δεν μου δίνουν το Fritz!! Και τους έχω κάνει γραπτό παράπονο και στο 13788!!


Πάνω από 1Gb το δίνουν πλέον σε ftth.

----------


## Alexgtigti

> Πάνω από 1Gb το δίνουν πλέον σε ftth.


Μέχρι 1Gbps υπάρχει μέχρι στιγμής!! Άρα ούτε σε εσένα θα στο δώσουν;;

----------


## deniSun

> Μέχρι 1Gbps υπάρχει μέχρι στιγμής!! Άρα ούτε σε εσένα θα στο δώσουν;;


Από την σελίδα της cosmote:
100M > ZTE H1600
300M > Speedport Smart & Speed Home WiFi 
500M > Speedport Smart & Speed Home WiFi
1G > FRITZ!Box 5530 & FRITZ!Repeater 1200AX

----------


## mcde

> Μέχρι 1Gbps υπάρχει μέχρι στιγμής!! Άρα ούτε σε εσένα θα στο δώσουν;;


Ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί με το "πάνω από". Μόνο στις συνδέσεις 1Gbps δίνουν το Fritz!Box 5530 σύμφωνα με το site: https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od3220030_prod

----------


## gkas1973

Είναι απλό, στις συνδέσεις του 1Gbps δίνουν το 5530 αν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα (φροντίζουν να έχουν). Στις πιο κάτω δεν μπορείς καν να αγοράσεις το 5530 γιατί δεν έχουν ακόμα διαθεσιμότητες.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Έγραψε κάποιος πως του είπε κάποιος γείτονας πως του έδωσαν το Fritz σε 500αρα γραμμή και αμέσως να το κάνουμε "επίσημο" κάποιοι  :Very Happy: 

Μόνο στην 1000αρα δίνουν το Fritz.
Αμφιβάλω πολύ την ύπαρξη Fritz στην 500αρα γραμμή του φίλου που γράφτηκε.

----------


## malakudi

> Έγραψε κάποιος πως του είπε κάποιος γείτονας πως του έδωσαν το Fritz σε 500αρα γραμμή και αμέσως να το κάνουμε "επίσημο" κάποιοι 
> 
> Μόνο στην 1000αρα δίνουν το Fritz.
> Αμφιβάλω πολύ την ύπαρξη Fritz στην 500αρα γραμμή του φίλου που γράφτηκε.


Δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα η σύνδεση, ο μηχανικός του ΟΤΕ που ήρθε για τον έλεγχο της διέλευσης είδε και τα δύο router που μου στείλανε και είπε πως θα μπει το Fritz. Θα δούμε όταν τελειώσει η εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Χλωμό έως χλωμότατο να έρθει Fritz.
Δίνω 0.01% πιθανότητες να έρθει Fritz στην 500αρα.

----------


## bravelover

Τι διαφορά έχει το smart από το plus speedport? Αξίζει η μετάβαση ;

----------


## minas

> Τι διαφορά έχει το smart από το plus speedport? Αξίζει η μετάβαση ;


Δεν διευκρινίζεις ποια κατεύθυνση εννοείς στη μετάβαση  :Wink: 
Εάν κρίνουμε από τα σχόλια στα θέματα της κάθε συσκευής, μάλλον το Plus 2 είναι προτιμότερο από το Smart. Το πρώτο Plus δεν είναι κακό να αλλαχτεί, έστω και μόνο για το WiFi.

----------


## bravelover

Δεν ξέρω που είναι καλύτερο το smart.εχω το plus σε διακοσαρα γραμμη

----------


## malakudi

> Χλωμό έως χλωμότατο να έρθει Fritz.
> Δίνω 0.01% πιθανότητες να έρθει Fritz στην 500αρα.


Φίλε μου πριν απαντήσεις μπορείς να διαβάζεις τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα. Έχει ήδη έρθει το Fritz, όπως έγραψα από την αρχή μου στείλανε και Fritz και H1600. Τα έδειξα στον μηχανικό του ΟΤΕ και είπε πως θα μπει το Fritz γιατί "τέτοια εντολή έχουν για τη Θέρμη".
Εν το μεταξύ έχει υπάρξει κόλλημα γιατί η διεύθυνση δεν αντιστοιχεί με το GIS τους - και περιμένω να το λύσουν.

----------


## ancogsxr

Καλησπέρα, 
επειδή θα κάνω αναβάθμιση του γιου από 200 FTTH σε 1Gbp’s. 

Το Fritz που αναφέρεστε δίνει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα έναντι των άλλων  σε latency ms ή κάτι άλλο ; 

Τώρα έχει το Smart με το ΝΟΚΙΑ ΟΝΤ

----------


## deniSun

> Το Fritz που αναφέρεστε δίνει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα έναντι των άλλων σε latency ms ή κάτι άλλο ;


Όχι....

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα, 
> επειδή θα κάνω αναβάθμιση του γιου από 200 FTTH σε 1Gbp’s. 
> 
> Το Fritz που αναφέρεστε δίνει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα έναντι των άλλων  σε latency ms ή κάτι άλλο ; 
> 
> Τώρα έχει το Smart με το ΝΟΚΙΑ ΟΝΤ


Είναι πιο πλούσιο σε δυνατότητες τηλεφωνικού κέντρου, σε δυνατότητες routing (πχ QoS) και δίνει λίγη παραπάνω ταχύτητα στο 1Gbps.
Επίσης συνοδεύεται από καλύτερο repeater/extender.

----------


## ancogsxr

> Είναι πιο πλούσιο σε δυνατότητες τηλεφωνικού κέντρου, σε δυνατότητες routing (πχ QoS) και δίνει λίγη παραπάνω ταχύτητα στο 1Gbps.
> Επίσης συνοδεύεται από καλύτερο repeater/extender.


σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις.

Αυτο με το QoS ειναι ενα must, ειδικα για το ΟnLine gaming.

----------


## gvard

> Φίλε μου πριν απαντήσεις μπορείς να διαβάζεις τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα. Έχει ήδη έρθει το Fritz, όπως έγραψα από την αρχή μου στείλανε και Fritz και H1600. Τα έδειξα στον μηχανικό του ΟΤΕ και είπε πως θα μπει το Fritz γιατί "τέτοια εντολή έχουν για τη Θέρμη".


Από το "είπε πως θα μπει" μέχρι το "μπήκε" υπάρχει απόσταση. Ενημέρωσε μας στο τέλος ποιο μπήκε και ποιο πήραν πίσω. Δεν υπάρχει λογική στο να έχουν εντολή για 5530 κάτω από 1Gbit σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές.

----------


## rigel72

https://www.in.gr/2022/12/27/b-scien...oro-diadiktyo/

Κατι ξεκινάει να φαίνεται στον Ορίζοντα!!!

----------


## STILO

Στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης έχουμε σκοτάδι ακόμα.

----------


## nikgr

> https://www.in.gr/2022/12/27/b-scien...oro-diadiktyo/
> 
> Κατι ξεκινάει να φαίνεται στον Ορίζοντα!!!


προς το παρόν μόνο ΘΑ διαβάζουμε... Ελεγαν θα ανακοινώσουν το gigabit voucher μέσα στη χρονιά, οι άλλες εταιρείες πλην ΟΤΕ ελεγαν θα ανακοινωναν κι αυτες πακέτα 1gbps μεσα στη χρονια. Ουτε καν πακέτα Tvplay δεν ανακοινωσε η cosmote στα 300mbps και πάνω, παρ' ολο που πηρε έγκριση. Για να μη μιλήσουμε για το άλλο ανέκδοτο το UFBB.
Όλα στάσιμα.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Τα κρατάει ο Κούλης για λίγο πριν τις εκλογές  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThReSh

> οι άλλες εταιρείες πλην ΟΤΕ ελεγαν θα ανακοινωναν κι αυτες πακέτα 1gbps μεσα στη χρονια.


Η Nova λογικά στις 11 Ιανουαρίου θα ανακοινώσει τα νέα πακέτα κι ακούγονται φήμες ότι η Vodafone θα ανακοινώσει προς το τέλος του Ιανουαρίου 300 και 500 και τους επόμενους μήνες το 1Gbps.

----------


## rigel72

Η Voda να δώσει 300-500 και οτι θέλει ,οπότε θέλει στους συνδρομητες της.... Χονδρική να δώσει στους αλλους παροχους που ειμαστε στην Cosmote και εγκλωβισμένοι στο δίκτυο της!!!!

----------


## petasis

Καλύτερα να μην δοθούν αυτά τα κουπόνια, γιατί υπάρχει θέμα αναλογικότητας.

----------


## ThReSh

> Καλύτερα να μην δοθούν αυτά τα κουπόνια, γιατί υπάρχει θέμα αναλογικότητας.


Δηλαδή?

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή?


Κάτι για την κατσίκα του γείτονα  :Cool:

----------


## petasis

> Κάτι για την κατσίκα του γείτονα


Ναι, να επιδοτείς με δημόσιο χρήμα μόνο κάτοικους με κατσίκες, αφήνοντας στην άκρη κατοίκους χωρίς κατσίκες, είναι αντισυνταγματικό.

----------


## jkoukos

Ποιος επίσημα το λέει αυτό; Έχουμε κάνει καραμέλα διάφορες ορολογίες (π.χ. αναλογικότητα) χωρίς καν να κατανοούμε σε τι πράγμα αναφέρονται.

----------


## Picanha

Τι άποψη έχουν επ'αυτού οι κ.κ Βλαχόπουλος, Παπασπύρου, Παντελής, Μαυριάς, Βενιζέλος;

Κάτι έχω ακούσει για Χωροταξικό και Πολεοδομικό σχεδιασμό κάτι για όμοια μεταχείριση ομοίων αλλά ανόμοια μεταχείριση ανομοίων κάτι για άμεση και έμμεση τριτενέργεια κάτι για την έλλειψη αγωγιμότητας των κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων.

Γενικά τα έχω κάνει μάλλον σαλάτα. Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να με διαφωτίσετε;

----------


## Core2Extreme

Όλοι οι εφοπλιστές εδώ μπαίνουν βλέπω... αφού έχετε λύσει το οικονομικό σας θέμα, κοιτάτε να πάρετε κάποια έκπτωση και σας πειράζει αν την πάρει άλλος και όχι εσείς...

Να πεθάνει η κατσίκα του γείτονα ρε!

----------


## malakudi

Το βλέπετε λάθος. Φαινομενικά η επιδότηση είναι για τους πελάτες. Στη πραγματικότητα η επιδότηση είναι για τις εταιρείες, ώστε να μπορέσουν να κάνουν πιο γρήγορα απόσβεση της επένδυσης.

Είναι αναπτυξιακή επιδότηση, δε βλέπω κάτι το αντισυνταγματικό (όχι δεν είμαι συνταγματολόγος - την άποψή μου καταγράφω).

----------


## petasis

> Το βλέπετε λάθος. Φαινομενικά η επιδότηση είναι για τους πελάτες. Στη πραγματικότητα η επιδότηση είναι για τις εταιρείες, ώστε να μπορέσουν να κάνουν πιο γρήγορα απόσβεση της επένδυσης.
> 
> Είναι αναπτυξιακή επιδότηση, δε βλέπω κάτι το αντισυνταγματικό (όχι δεν είμαι συνταγματολόγος - την άποψή μου καταγράφω).


Θα δούμε μόλις βγει, και κάνω ερώτηση στην ΕΕΤΤ...  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Επίδομα για χ λόγο (π.χ. θέρμανσης ή τέκνου) παίρνουν όλοι και αν όχι, γιατί; Μήπως κι εκεί είναι αντισυνταγματικό;

----------


## netblues

Δλδ τα δωρεαν σχολεια γιατι να επιβαρυνουν αυτους που δεν εχουν παιδια? Αντισυνταγματικο και αυτο?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δλδ τα δωρεαν σχολεια γιατι να επιβαρυνουν αυτους που δεν εχουν παιδια? Αντισυνταγματικο και αυτο?


Nα μην μιλήσω για το επίδομα γάμου στους ανύπαντρους εργένηδες.  :Razz:

----------


## tiatrou

> Nα μην μιλήσω για το επίδομα γάμου στους ανύπαντρους εργένηδες.


Στο δημόσιο πάντως που επιβαρύνει τον κρατικό προυπολογισμό, αυτό έχει καταργηθεί εδώ και πάνω από μία δεκαετία.

----------


## Andreas2580

γειά σας,

μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι είναι αυτά τα voucher για το internet?

Κ επίσης εάν ξέρετε εάν αυτό το router T/P IAD Oxygen HDI34201 είναι gigabit οι θύρες του? Κ άρα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει κ gigabit internet?

σας ευχαριστω!

- - - Updated - - -

γειά σας,

μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι είναι αυτά τα voucher για το internet?

Κ επίσης εάν ξέρετε εάν αυτό το router T/P IAD Oxygen HDI34201 είναι gigabit οι θύρες του? Κ άρα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει κ gigabit internet?

σας ευχαριστω

----------


## deniSun

> γειά σας,
> 
> μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι είναι αυτά τα voucher για το internet?
> 
> Κ επίσης εάν ξέρετε εάν αυτό το router T/P IAD Oxygen HDI34201 είναι gigabit οι θύρες του? Κ άρα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει κ gigabit internet?
> 
> σας ευχαριστω!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Επιδοτήσεις που δίνει το κράτος/ΕΕ για να μην χρεώνεται η εγκατάσταση στην πολυκατοικία και να έχεις φθηνότερες τιμές στα πακέτα (για 2χρόνια).

----------


## Iris07

> γειά σας,
> μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι είναι αυτά τα voucher για το internet?


Μπορείς να βρεις και εδώ πληροφορίες..
https://sfbb.gr/

Είναι το παλιό πρόγραμμα που έληξε..
Θα βγει κάποιο νέο τώρα..

Με αυτήν την επιδότηση οι πάροχοι σου έδιναν τις συνδέσεις FTTH σε χαμηλότερη τιμή..
αλλά πλέον και τώρα που δεν υπάρχει επιδότηση, αρκετοί κάνουν τις δικές τους προσφορές!  :Cool:

----------


## Andreas2580

ευχαριστω!

----------


## nanas

Υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση (σοβαρή) γιατί η πρόοδος των εργασιών για εγκατάσταση οπτικής στο σπίτι παίρνει τόσο χρόνο;;
Έχω κάνει αίτηση από 6/11/22 και μέχρι σήμερα μόνο αυτοψία στον χώρο έχει γίνει.
Ο εργολάβος μου είπε ότι αυτοί ενεργούν άμεσα, μόλις πάρουν τη σχετική εντολή από την Cosmote.

----------


## deniSun

> Υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση (σοβαρή) γιατί η πρόοδος των εργασιών για εγκατάσταση οπτικής στο σπίτι παίρνει τόσο χρόνο;;
> Έχω κάνει αίτηση από 6/11/22 και μέχρι σήμερα μόνο αυτοψία στον χώρο έχει γίνει.
> Ο εργολάβος μου είπε ότι αυτοί ενεργούν άμεσα, μόλις πάρουν τη σχετική εντολή από την Cosmote.


Για διάφορους λόγους.
1. μπορεί να έχουν ανατεθεί πολλές περιοχές στον εργολάβο
2. τα ραντεβού καθυστερούν οπότε κάποια μετατίθενται
3. ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς
Σε εμένα, επίσημα, έψαχναν τα σχέδια του δρόμου στον οποίο μόλις είχαν σκάψει.
Στην πραγματικότητα κάποιος υπάλληλος (προφανώς μαθητευόμενος) δεν ήξερε να κάνει ένα κλικ.
Επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι επικοινωνία εργολάβου - παρόχου, όσο και να σου φανεί παράξενο, γίνεται μέσω email
με απόλυτη σειρά προτεραιότητας.

----------


## Iris07

> *ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ*
> _της 1054ης Συνεδρίασης (21-11-2022)_
> 
> _Αριθ. Θέματος 1: 
> Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων:_ 
> 
> _Cosmote DP Advanced Unlimited plus TV Cinema Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 
> Cosmote DP Advanced Unlimited plus TV Full Pack παραλλαγή τιμών ΙΙ, 
> 
> ...


*ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ*
_της 1060ης Συνεδρίασης (09-01-2023)_

_- Αριθ. Θέματος 2: Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων: 

Cosmote DP 24XL, Cosmote DP 24XL (απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά), 
Cosmote DP 50XL, Cosmote DP 50XL (απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά), 

Cosmote DP Fiberspeed 100 XL, Cosmote DP Fiberspeed 100 XL (απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά), 
Cosmote DP Fiberspeed 200 XL, Cosmote DP Fiberspeed 200 XL (απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά) 

και συνδυαστικά με προωθητικές ενέργειες_

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/EETT/ImDiatax/

Άντε πάλι.. θα βγει τίποτα να το δούμε και εμείς ??  :Clap: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αν βγει κάτι καλό θα ανανεώσω πάλι!  :Cool: 

Ακούς Cosmote ?

----------


## rigel72

Έδωσε  και η Νοva  τιμές για 1G.....αντε να δουμε ποτε η κακομοίρα η Vodafone θα ξυπνήσει η θα συνεχίσει να νομίζει πως αυτα τα πακετα δεν ειναι για τον Λαο !!! 

https://nova.gr/statheri-tilefonia/p...rnet#package=1

----------


## sdikr

> Έδωσε  και η Νοva  τιμές για 1G.....αντε να δουμε ποτε η κακομοίρα η Vodafone θα ξυπνήσει η θα συνεχίσει να νομίζει πως αυτα τα πακετα δεν ειναι για τον Λαο !!! 
> 
> https://nova.gr/statheri-tilefonia/p...rnet#package=1


Οι τιμές και η ταχύτητα είναι μόνο όταν υπάρχει FTTH απο την Wind/nova,  δεν θα δίνει αυτή την τιμή μέσω υποδομής ΟΤΕ

----------


## nikgr

ας ελπίσουμε να δώσει κι ο ΟΤΕ 1gbps απο το δικο του δίκτυο φθηνότερα γιατι το 70αρι που ζητάει δεν το δίνουν ουτε λάτρεις της τεχνολογίας

----------


## YAziDis

Ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι πρότινος έπρεπε να παίρνει την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ για οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα έβγαζε, και φυσικά θα έπρεπε να είναι στην ανάλογη τιμή λόγω ανταγωνισμού. Ακούστηκε πως πλέον λόγω FTTH και από τη στιγμή που δεν είχε κάποιο στρατηγικό πλεονέκτημα (όπως με τον χαλκό) πως θα μπορούσε να τιμολογεί όπως θα ήθελε αυτός. Το θέμα είναι, αυτό εφαρμόζεται ήδη ή περιμένουμε μέχρι να εγκριθεί; Αν δεν εφαρμοστεί αυτή η οδηγία, μην περιμένεις καλύτερες τιμές.

----------


## deniSun

> Ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι πρότινος έπρεπε να παίρνει την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ για οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα έβγαζε, και φυσικά θα έπρεπε να είναι στην ανάλογη τιμή λόγω ανταγωνισμού.


Ακόμα ισχύει.
Απλά όπως αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο σημείο το να πουλάει ακριβότερα από τους άλλους ισχύει μόνο όταν φτάσει στο 30% των συνδρομητών (δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί αν αφορά το σύνολο των χρηστών ή μόνο από τους δικούς της)

----------


## YAziDis

> *Ακόμα ισχύει*.
> Απλά όπως αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο σημείο το να πουλάει ακριβότερα από τους άλλους ισχύει μόνο όταν φτάσει στο 30% των συνδρομητών (δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί αν αφορά το σύνολο των χρηστών ή μόνο από τους δικούς της)


ε άρα αν ισχύει ακόμα, θα συνεχίσουμε να βλέπουμε αρκετά ακριβότερες τιμές από τον ΟΤΕ. Μεταξύ μας, δίκαιο έχει που γκρινιάζει κατά της ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτός ο βραχνάς με τον περιορισμό πρέπει να σταματήσει γενικά κάποια στιγμή, για μένα και στον χαλκό (πόσο μάλλον γενικά και στο FTTH και χωρίς τον περιορισμό του 30%).

----------


## ThReSh

> Ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι πρότινος έπρεπε να παίρνει την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ για οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα έβγαζε, και φυσικά θα έπρεπε να είναι στην ανάλογη τιμή λόγω ανταγωνισμού. Ακούστηκε πως πλέον λόγω FTTH και από τη στιγμή που δεν είχε κάποιο στρατηγικό πλεονέκτημα (όπως με τον χαλκό) πως θα μπορούσε να τιμολογεί όπως θα ήθελε αυτός. Το θέμα είναι, αυτό εφαρμόζεται ήδη ή περιμένουμε μέχρι να εγκριθεί; Αν δεν εφαρμοστεί αυτή η οδηγία, μην περιμένεις καλύτερες τιμές.





> Ακόμα ισχύει.
> Απλά όπως αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο σημείο το να πουλάει ακριβότερα από τους άλλους ισχύει μόνο όταν φτάσει στο 30% των συνδρομητών (δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί αν αφορά το σύνολο των χρηστών ή μόνο από τους δικούς της)





> ε άρα αν ισχύει ακόμα, θα συνεχίσουμε να βλέπουμε αρκετά ακριβότερες τιμές από τον ΟΤΕ. Μεταξύ μας, δίκαιο έχει που γκρινιάζει κατά της ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτός ο βραχνάς με τον περιορισμό πρέπει να σταματήσει γενικά κάποια στιγμή, για μένα και στον χαλκό (πόσο μάλλον γενικά και στο FTTH και χωρίς τον περιορισμό του 30%).


Νομίζω ότι στα FTTH πακέτα θα μπορεί να πουλάει φτηνότερα μέχρι να πάνε στο 30% οι συνολικοί συνδρομητές FTTH (όλων των παρόχων) στην Ελλάδα, στα FTTC/VDSL/ADSL θα είναι κανονικά όπως ξέρουμε.

----------


## minas

> ε άρα αν ισχύει ακόμα, θα συνεχίσουμε να βλέπουμε αρκετά ακριβότερες τιμές από τον ΟΤΕ. Μεταξύ μας, δίκαιο έχει που γκρινιάζει κατά της ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτός ο βραχνάς με τον περιορισμό πρέπει να σταματήσει γενικά κάποια στιγμή, για μένα και στον χαλκό (πόσο μάλλον γενικά και στο FTTH και χωρίς τον περιορισμό του 30%).


Το κακό με τον ανταγωνισμό είναι ότι εάν δεν γίνεται επί ίσοις όροις καταλήγει εύκολα σε μονοπώλιο, που είναι πιο επιβλαβές για τον καταναλωτή.
Ας εμπιστευτούμε ότι εάν κριθεί ότι απαιτείται ακόμα ρύθμιση είναι για το καλό μας, οσοδήποτε δυσλειτουργική και να είναι η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Το κακό με τον ανταγωνισμό είναι ότι εάν δεν γίνεται επί ίσοις όροις καταλήγει εύκολα σε μονοπώλιο, που είναι πιο επιβλαβές για τον καταναλωτή.
> Ας εμπιστευτούμε ότι εάν κριθεί ότι απαιτείται ακόμα ρύθμιση είναι για το καλό μας, οσοδήποτε δυσλειτουργική και να είναι η ΕΕΤΤ.


Από την στιγμή που όλοι οι ISP έχουν το δικαίωμα να σκάψουν για να περάσουν δικές τους ίνες, δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να μην επιτρέπουν στον ΟΤΕ να πλησιάσει έστω τις τιμές των εναλλακτικών.
5€ πάνω ας πούμε σε κάθε κατηγορία ταχύτητας, δεν θεωρώ πως θα ήταν επιζήμιο για τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## nikgr

33 της nova σε σχεση με τα 69 της cosmote ειναι χαώδης διαφορα για το 1gbps. αμα κανετε αναγωγη στο ετος τη νιωθεις ακομα καλυτερα τη διαφορα . ειναι πανω απο 400.
ελπιζω να το δουν εκει στην cosmote τωρα που μπαινουν και οι υπολοιποι στο παιχνιδι

----------


## YAziDis

> Το κακό με τον ανταγωνισμό είναι ότι εάν δεν γίνεται επί ίσοις όροις καταλήγει εύκολα σε μονοπώλιο, που είναι πιο επιβλαβές για τον καταναλωτή.
> Ας εμπιστευτούμε ότι εάν κριθεί ότι απαιτείται ακόμα ρύθμιση είναι για το καλό μας, οσοδήποτε δυσλειτουργική και να είναι η ΕΕΤΤ.


Το κακό με τον συγκεκριμένο ανταγωνισμό είναι πως εδώ και καμία 15αριά χρόνια καμία εταιρία δεν ασχολήθηκε με το να κάνει ουσιαστικές επενδύσεις και στάθηκε μόνο στο να περιορίζει η ΕΕΤΤ τον ΟΤΕ λόγω του δικτύου χαλκού και του μονοπωλίου της διαχείρισης του. Υπήρξε μια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία στο να επενδύσουν στα νέα δίκτυα και πετάνε χαρταετό. Αν ήθελαν να δουλεύουν επί ίσης όροις, θα έπρεπε να έχουν ξεσκιστεί να επενδύουν στην τεχνολογία του FTTH. Δηλαδή ποιος τους φταίει που μένουν πίσω και πάλι;
Και επίσης, καταλαβαίνω πως δεν έχουν διάθεση επενδύσεων ακόμα και λόγω της κινητής. Το σήμα και οι ταχύτητες της Cosmote είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό, όταν η Cosmote μπήκε στο παιχνίδι τελευταία. Τι έκαναν τόσα χρόνια η Panafon και η Telestet; Μένω κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης και γελάω με τη γυναίκα μου που δε μπορεί με Vodafone να μιλήσει στο τηλέφωνο, και μένουμε σε κεντρικότατο δρόμο. Χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και πηγαίνει συνέχεια στο παράθυρο. Να μιλήσω για ταχύτητες 4G; Μιλάμε για αστείες καταστάσεις.

Είναι πολύ κακό να στηρίζονται σε κάποιον τρίτο (ΕΕΤΤ) για να τους βοηθήσει και να μην κάνουν οι ίδιοι επενδύσεις. Ας ελπίσουμε η όλη φανφάρα της νέας Nova και τα λεγομενα τους να έχουν έστω και λίγο κάποια υπόσταση μπας και δούμε λίγο υγιή ανταγωνισμό.

- - - Updated - - -




> 33 της nova σε σχεση με τα 69 της cosmote ειναι χαώδης διαφορα για το 1gbps. αμα κανετε αναγωγη στο ετος τη νιωθεις ακομα καλυτερα τη διαφορα . ειναι πανω απο 400.
> ελπιζω να το δουν εκει στην cosmote τωρα που μπαινουν και οι υπολοιποι στο παιχνιδι


Κατάλαβε πως δεν την αφήνουν την Cosmote να γίνει ανταγωνιστική. Αν ελευθερωθεί απ τον βραχνά της ΕΕΤΤ και συνεχίζει να δίνει τις ίδιες τιμές, τότε ναι, θα αξίζει να την κραζουμε όλοι.

----------


## FuS

> Κατάλαβε πως δεν την αφήνουν την Cosmote να γίνει ανταγωνιστική. Αν ελευθερωθεί απ τον βραχνά της ΕΕΤΤ και συνεχίζει να δίνει τις ίδιες τιμές, τότε ναι, θα αξίζει να την κραζουμε όλοι.


Αν η cosmote αφεθεί από την εεττ να δίνει ελεύθερα πακέτα στις ίδιες τιμές τότε μοναδικός στόχος του ομίλου θα είναι να δίνει όσο γίνεται φθηνότερα πακέτα επίσημα και ακόμη όσα πακέτα μπορεί ακόμη φθηνότερα -ανεπίσημα- (θα ήθελα να μην αναφερθώ περισσότερο σε αυτό), μέχρι που στο τέλος να μείνει μόνη της. Μετά η συνέχεια είναι λίγο-πολύ γνωστή και καθόλου ευχάριστη για τον όποιο καταναλωτή.




> Και επίσης, καταλαβαίνω πως δεν έχουν διάθεση επενδύσεων ακόμα και λόγω της κινητής. Το σήμα και οι ταχύτητες της Cosmote είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό, *όταν η Cosmote μπήκε στο παιχνίδι τελευταία*. Τι έκαναν τόσα χρόνια η Panafon και η Telestet;


Η cosmote μπήκε στο παιχνίδι τελευταία όσο έιχε ακόμη τις πλάτες του οτε από πίσω της ως δημόσιο.
Γι' αυτό και εξαπλώθηκε τόσο γρήγορα χωρίς πολλά κολλήματα από το κράτος/δήμους κλπ. Συν το ρευστό φυσικά που υπήρχε από πίσω.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν η cosmote αφεθεί από την εεττ να δίνει ελεύθερα πακέτα στις ίδιες τιμές τότε μοναδικός στόχος του ομίλου θα είναι να δίνει όσο γίνεται φθηνότερα πακέτα επίσημα και ακόμη όσα πακέτα μπορεί ακόμη φθηνότερα -ανεπίσημα- (θα ήθελα να μην αναφερθώ περισσότερο σε αυτό), μέχρι που στο τέλος να μείνει μόνη της. Μετά η συνέχεια είναι λίγο-πολύ γνωστή και καθόλου ευχάριστη για τον όποιο καταναλωτή.
> 
> 
> 
> Η cosmote μπήκε στο παιχνίδι τελευταία όσο έιχε ακόμη τις πλάτες του οτε από πίσω της ως δημόσιο.
> Γι' αυτό και εξαπλώθηκε τόσο γρήγορα χωρίς πολλά κολλήματα από το κράτος/δήμους κλπ. Συν το ρευστό φυσικά που υπήρχε από πίσω.



https://www.infocom.gr/2022/08/30/ti...ei-eett/60229/ (30/8)

https://www.infocom.gr/2022/12/17/pr...is-ftth/63345/ (17/12)

https://www.infocom.gr/2022/12/20/th...osvasis/63553/ (20/12)

----------


## FuS

> https://www.infocom.gr/2022/08/30/ti...ei-eett/60229/ (30/8)
> 
> https://www.infocom.gr/2022/12/17/pr...is-ftth/63345/ (17/12)
> 
> https://www.infocom.gr/2022/12/20/th...osvasis/63553/ (20/12)


Thresh, είναι γνωστά τα παραπάνω. Απλά εξέφρασα την άποψη μου ότι η cosmote (με βάση τα υπάρχοντα αντίπαλα σχήματα) θα έπρεπε να ρυθμίζεται προς το παρόν. Όταν ο ανταγωνισμός αλλάξει, πιθανόν να αλλάξει η άποψη μου, αλλά ως είναι δεν τον συμφέρει τον καταναλωτή να αφήσουν την cosmote πλήρως ελεύθερη. Άποψη μου φυσικά.

----------


## ThReSh

> Thresh, είναι γνωστά τα παραπάνω. Απλά εξέφρασα την άποψη μου ότι η cosmote (με βάση τα υπάρχοντα αντίπαλα σχήματα) θα έπρεπε να ρυθμίζεται προς το παρόν. Όταν ο ανταγωνισμός αλλάξει, πιθανόν να αλλάξει η άποψη μου, αλλά ως είναι δεν τον συμφέρει τον καταναλωτή να αφήσουν την cosmote πλήρως ελεύθερη. Άποψη μου φυσικά.


Σαν αφορμή τα quotαρα, όχι για σένα απαραιτήτως.

Από ότι φαίνεται πάντως από φέτος μέχρι να πιάσει η χώρα το 30% θα είναι αρύθμιστη στο FTTH.

----------


## fadasma

> Αν η cosmote αφεθεί από την εεττ να δίνει ελεύθερα πακέτα στις ίδιες τιμές τότε μοναδικός στόχος του ομίλου θα είναι να δίνει όσο γίνεται φθηνότερα πακέτα


Αυτό που το στηρίζεις; Βλέπεις να προσπαθεί να περάσει την εικόνα του φθηνότερου ή του καλύτερου δικτύου μέχρι σήμερα;
Και η apple και η cisco που ειναι Νο1 στις αντίστοιχες αγορές, ελεύθερα τιμολογούν τα προϊόντα τους. Βλέπεις να είναι φθηνά;
Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι κάθε εταιρία που είναι Νο1 σε μια αγορά θα είναι και ακριβότερη από τους ανταγωνιστές. Απλά θα χάσει τη δικαιολογία οτι φταίει η εεττ.

----------


## FuS

> Αυτό που το στηρίζεις; Βλέπεις να προσπαθεί να περάσει την εικόνα του φθηνότερου ή του καλύτερου δικτύου μέχρι σήμερα;
> Και η apple και η cisco που ειναι Νο1 στις αντίστοιχες αγορές, ελεύθερα τιμολογούν τα προϊόντα τους. Βλέπεις να είναι φθηνά;
> Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι κάθε εταιρία που είναι Νο1 σε μια αγορά θα είναι και ακριβότερη από τους ανταγωνιστές. Απλά θα χάσει τη δικαιολογία οτι φταίει η εεττ.


Θα μπορούσαν να το δίνουν όσο χαμηλά χρειαστεί αν μπορούσε να εξασφαλιστεί με την κίνηση αυτή ότι μακροπρόθεσμα θα υπήρχαν λιγότεροι και πιο αδύναμοι ανταγωνιστές + μεγαλύτερο πελατολόγιο.

----------


## fadasma

> Θα μπορούσαν να το δίνουν όσο χαμηλά χρειαστεί αν μπορούσε να εξασφαλιστεί με την κίνηση αυτή ότι μακροπρόθεσμα θα υπήρχαν λιγότεροι και πιο αδύναμοι ανταγωνιστές + μεγαλύτερο πελατολόγιο.


Να κάνουν δηλαδή πόλεμο τιμών;  :ROFL: 
Σημείωση οτι πολλοί τους αποκαλούν καρτέλ.

----------


## FuS

> Να κάνουν δηλαδή πόλεμο τιμών; 
> Σημείωση οτι πολλοί τους αποκαλούν καρτέλ.


Να κάνει ότι μπορεί για να μείνει μόνη της στην αγορά εννοώ.
Υπάρχει καρτέλ. Ειδικά στην κινητή.

----------


## YAziDis

Fus, πολύ κατανοητά αυτά που λες, και στην κατάσταση που βρισκόμαστε ίσως και να έχεις το περισσότερο δίκαιο απ'όλους. Το θέμα μου εμένα είναι πως δε ξέρω πως σκατά θα μπορέσουν να ξυπνήσουν κάποτε οι υπόλοιποι παίχτες που παίζουν στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Δεν είναι δυνατόν αντί να αυξάνονται να μειώνονται οι παίχτες, ούτε μπορώ να δέχομαι επί τόσα χρόνια να μην έχει γίνει σοβαρές επενδύσεις (και όχι του κώλου ή να'χαμε να λέγαμε) για δικά τους δίκτυα και να έχουν και απαιτήσεις για χαμηλές τιμές χονδρικής κτλ. Εδώ δειλά δειλά ξεκίνησαν εταιρίες τύπου Inalan και HCN και έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα σεβαστό δίκτυο. Δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι οι άλλοι 3 παίχτες (πλέον 2) δε μπορούσαν τόσα χρόνια να επενδύσουν και να αναλάβουν πολλές περισσότερες περιοχές.

----------


## FuS

> Fus, πολύ κατανοητά αυτά που λες, και στην κατάσταση που βρισκόμαστε ίσως και να έχεις το περισσότερο δίκαιο απ'όλους. Το θέμα μου εμένα είναι πως δε ξέρω πως σκατά θα μπορέσουν να ξυπνήσουν κάποτε οι υπόλοιποι παίχτες που παίζουν στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Δεν είναι δυνατόν αντί να αυξάνονται να μειώνονται οι παίχτες, ούτε μπορώ να δέχομαι επί τόσα χρόνια να μην έχει γίνει σοβαρές επενδύσεις (και όχι του κώλου ή να'χαμε να λέγαμε) για δικά τους δίκτυα και να έχουν και απαιτήσεις για χαμηλές τιμές χονδρικής κτλ. Εδώ δειλά δειλά ξεκίνησαν εταιρίες τύπου Inalan και HCN και έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα σεβαστό δίκτυο. Δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι οι άλλοι 3 παίχτες (πλέον 2) δε μπορούσαν τόσα χρόνια να επενδύσουν και να αναλάβουν πολλές περισσότερες περιοχές.


Δύσκολα περιμένω κάτι από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες εταιρίες (ίσως κάτι από nova πλέον, από vodafone χλωμό το βλέπω) γιατί ακολουθούν την ίδια -καφενειακή και drama queen mode- λογική που ακολουθούνε εδώ και 15 χρόνια. Κατανοώ ότι πάνω στο χαλκό ο οτέ είχε το πάνω χέρι ως διαχειριστής δικτύου αλλά με τις fttx γραμμές περίμενα οι συγκεκριμένοι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι να έχουν κινηθεί περισσότερο. Πιστεύω πως μελλοντικά, και πάνω στο fttx δίκτυο, ίσως υπάρξει μεγαλύτερος παίχτης αλλά αν δεν πέσει χρήμα ώστε να γίνουν επενδύσεις, η cosmote θα αλωνίζει μόνη της. Το οποίο imho, δεν είναι καλό για κανέναν καταναλωτή μακροπρόθεσμα.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Από την στιγμή που η Nova στις δικές της περιοχές τουλάχιστον, δίνει στα 33€/μήνα το 1Gbps, το να πήγαινε ο ΟΤΕ το 1Gbps στα 53€ τον μήνα π.χ. δεν θα ήταν "αθέμιτος" ανταγωνισμός, ούτε θα "έπνιγε" τους εναλλακτικούς.
Και 10€ να απήχε, πάλι παίζει να μην επηρεάζε σημαντικά το μερίδιο των εναλλακτικών.

Το να μπλοκάρουμε τον ΟΤΕ να απέχει 100% στην τιμή από τον ανταγωνισμό, δεν κάνει ιδιαίτερο καλό ούτε σε εκείνους, ούτε σε εμάς.
Συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε πανάκριβη χώρα, στο ιντερνετ, και σε πολλά άλλα φυσικά, πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να εναρμονιστούν οι τιμές με τους μισθούς.

----------


## ThReSh

> Από την στιγμή που η Nova στις δικές της περιοχές τουλάχιστον, δίνει στα 33€/μήνα το 1Gbps, το να πήγαινε ο ΟΤΕ το 1Gbps στα 53€ τον μήνα π.χ. δεν θα ήταν "αθέμιτος" ανταγωνισμός, ούτε θα "έπνιγε" τους εναλλακτικούς.
> Και 10€ να απήχε, πάλι παίζει να μην επηρεάζε σημαντικά το μερίδιο των εναλλακτικών.
> 
> Το να μπλοκάρουμε τον ΟΤΕ να απέχει 100% στην τιμή από τον ανταγωνισμό, δεν κάνει ιδιαίτερο καλό ούτε σε εκείνους, ούτε σε εμάς.
> Συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε πανάκριβη χώρα, στο ιντερνετ, και σε πολλά άλλα φυσικά, πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να εναρμονιστούν οι τιμές με τους μισθούς.


Από την στιγμή που πάρθηκε απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, θα ρίξει κι αυτός τιμές στα FTTH πακέτα, το θέμα είναι πότε...

----------


## Core2Extreme

(πριν το κουπόνι είναι μια καλή ιδέα, ε ΟΤΕ;  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Iris07

Αυτά τα soundbar δεν τους τελείωσαν ακόμη να βγάλουν καμιά νέα προσφορά της προκοπής ??  :Clap: 

Μάλλον δεν τα θέλει κανείς..  :Cool:

----------


## Totti10

> (πριν το κουπόνι είναι μια καλή ιδέα, ε ΟΤΕ;  )


Αυτα τα κουπονια ποτε θα βγουν επιτελους;;Αν βγουν κουπονια οι τιμες δηλαδη της nova ποσο κατω θα πανε;;;

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Αυτα τα κουπονια ποτε θα βγουν επιτελους;;Αν βγουν κουπονια οι τιμες δηλαδη της nova ποσο κατω θα πανε;;;


Μην αγχώνεσαι κατά την 1απριλιά (μαζί με τα ψέμματα και τις προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις, θα δώσει και κάτι που δεν είναι... από την τσέπη του, οπότε το κουπονάκι θα εμφανιστεί μαγικά κάπου εκεί) θα το δούμε λογικά.

----------


## gkas1973

Σύμφωνα με το podcast του insomnia το κουπόνι πρέπει να πάρει έγκριση από την ΕΕ οπότε μπορεί να πάρει και λίγο καιρό. Εξάλλου τη εμποδίζει τις εταιρείες να αυξήσουν λίγο τις τιμές και να κατέβουν με το κουπόνι?

----------


## ChriZ

Γιατι έχει την εντύπωση κανείς ότι την 500άρα που έχει τώρα 26 θα την πάρει στο μέλλον με κουπόνι 11 ξέρω γω???  :Laughing:

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Γιατι έχει την εντύπωση κανείς ότι την 500άρα που έχει τώρα 26 θα την πάρει στο μέλλον με κουπόνι 11 ξέρω γω???


Θα μπορούσε... αν δεν ανεβάσουν τις τιμές.
Βεβαίως μπορεί και το κουπόνι αυτό να βγει τελικά με κλιμακωτή επιδότηση και να είναι διαφορετικό το ποσό αναλόγως κόστους ή ταχύτητας γραμμής.

Ούτως ή άλλως, λίγοι μπορούν να έχουν την τιμή αυτή, γιατί αυτή η τιμή είναι μόνο για περιοχές που οι καμπίνες είναι της Nova/Wind.

----------


## Iris07

Το καλό θα ήταν μόλις βγουν τα κουπόνια να δώσει και η Nova 1 Gbps από το δίκτυο OTE..  :Cool:

----------


## Nikos.Ch

> Εδώ δειλά δειλά ξεκίνησαν εταιρίες τύπου Inalan και HCN και έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα σεβαστό δίκτυο. Δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι οι άλλοι 3 παίχτες (πλέον 2) δε μπορούσαν τόσα χρόνια να επενδύσουν και να αναλάβουν πολλές περισσότερες περιοχές.


Πως τα γράφετε κάτι τέτοια ρε παιδιά; Η Inalan και η HCN εχουν απο 5 τετραγωνια η καθε μια σε μια πολη η καθε μια και τις συγκρινεται με τους κανονικους παροχους; Σοβαρα τωρα; Οταν μιλαμε για καλυψη δικτυου μην αναφερετε αυτες τις δυο. Ειναι οτι χειροτερο ως προς αυτο

----------


## YAziDis

> Πως τα γράφετε κάτι τέτοια ρε παιδιά; Η Inalan και η HCN εχουν απο 5 τετραγωνια η καθε μια σε μια πολη η καθε μια και τις συγκρινεται με τους κανονικους παροχους; Σοβαρα τωρα; Οταν μιλαμε για καλυψη δικτυου μην αναφερετε αυτες τις δυο. Ειναι οτι χειροτερο ως προς αυτο


Τώρα να σου απαντήσω σοβαρά για το 5 τετράγωνα; Και φυσικά δεν συγκρίνονται με κανονικούς παρόχους. Βάλε κάτω τα οικονομικά μεγέθη και δες τι επενδύσεις και τι εργασίες έκανε ο μεν και τι έκανε ο δε. Η μεν Inalan ξεκίνησε από το 2014 και η δε HCN αν δεν κάνω λάθος από το 2017.

----------


## finos

> Πως τα γράφετε κάτι τέτοια ρε παιδιά; Η Inalan και η HCN εχουν απο 5 τετραγωνια η καθε μια σε μια πολη η καθε μια και τις συγκρινεται με τους κανονικους παροχους; Σοβαρα τωρα; Οταν μιλαμε για καλυψη δικτυου μην αναφερετε αυτες τις δυο. Ειναι οτι χειροτερο ως προς αυτο


Επιτελους βγηκε καποιος και το ειπε . 

λογο σπουδων ειχα κλεισει σπιτι στη θεσσαλονικη απο τον ιουλιο του 2019 . Ας πουμε Δευτερα υπογραφηκε το σημβολαιο και πηραμε τα κλειδια , Τριτη εκανα αιτιση στη HCN για να βαλει internet .Η εταιρια με διαβεβαιωνε με emails πως καθως υπαρχει κομβος ακριβως διπλα μου & πως και η απεναντι πολυκατικοια εχει κανει αιτηση για διασυνδεση και θα γινοταν μαζι λεει καθως ο δρομος αναμεσα ηταν χωματοδρομος .. θα κοινηθουν με διαδικασιες "Fast track " οπως λεγαν . 

εως και σημερα , δε εχω ακουσει ποτε ξανα απο αυτους . Ουτε μια προσπαθεια να ερθουν να υλοποησουν τη συνδεση . ενω οι απεναντι , κρινοτας απο το BEP της hcn στη εισοδο , συνδεθηκαν . 

Οι απαντησεις που ελαβα δε ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειναι το ιδιο γελειες , τη μια χασαν τη αιτηση ...τη σημπληρωσα και τη ξαναεστειλα , τη 2η πως δε καλυπτωμαι απο το δυκτιο τους ...(νομιζαν πως η διευθηνση ειναι εκτος θεσσαλονικης) τη αλλη οτι μεγαλος παροχος τους εκανε περιοριστικα μετρα για να βαλει αυτος οπτικες και να μη μπορει να σκαψει κανεις αλλος τον δρομο μου  .. 


 Κι ολα αυτα ενω διαβαζω τις "παιδικες ασθενειες" του δυκτιου στο groupακι των hcn users ..  
Μονο σεβαστο δε λες το δυκτιο κ τη εταιρια





> Τώρα να σου απαντήσω σοβαρά για το 5 τετράγωνα; Και φυσικά δεν συγκρίνονται με κανονικούς παρόχους. Βάλε κάτω τα οικονομικά μεγέθη και δες τι επενδύσεις και τι εργασίες έκανε ο μεν και τι έκανε ο δε. Η μεν Inalan ξεκίνησε από το 2014 και η δε HCN αν δεν κάνω λάθος από το 2017.


η HCN ξεκινησε το 10 με 11 δινοντας DOCSIS

----------


## deniSun

Γιατί διαρκώς μπερδεύετε τα δύο πράγματα;
Άλλο πράγμα η κάλυψη, δηλαδή σκάβω τον δρόμο
και άλλο πράγμα η σύνδεση, δηλαδή κάνω αίτηση και περιμένω ενεργοποίηση.

Όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν προβληματικές περιοχές
όπου είτε καθυστέρησαν στον σκάψιμο
είτε στις αιτήσεις.

----------


## YAziDis

Α οκ δεν το ήξερα πως αν γράψει ο καθένας τις εμπειριες που είχε με τις όποιες εταιρίες πως αυτές αυτόματα απαξιώνονται όλες. Το θέμα είναι δεν ξέρω ποιανών οι εμπειριες μετράνε περισσότερο. Όταν λύσετε αυτό το θέμα, μετά θα πάμε στο θέμα των κούριερ κοκ.

Υ.Γ. Καταλάβετε κάποιοι τις συγκρίσεις. Δεν είπα πως hcn και inalan είναι οι καλύτερες εταιρίες. Είπα πως για το μέγεθος τους έχουν κάνει ένα πολύ καλό αξιοζήλευτο δίκτυο. Φαντάσου εταιρίες εκατομυρίων ποσό μεγαλύτερες επενδύσεις και δίκτυα θα έπρεπε να είχε κάνει, χωρίς να υποχρεώνεται με αναθέσεις από ΕΕΤΤ, χωρίς να παραδίδει εταιρία στην περιοχή του πατρικού μου 4 χρόνια μετά.

----------


## ThReSh

> Είπα πως για το μέγεθος τους έχουν κάνει ένα πολύ καλό αξιοζήλευτο δίκτυο.


Συμφωνώ εν μέρει. 

Για το μέγεθός τους έχουν αξιοπρεπέστατη κάλυψη, ΑΛΛΑ ο τρόπος που υλοποιείται το δίκτυό τους έχει σοβαρό θέμα. Κόβεται μια "κέντρική" οπτική σε ένα δήμο κι επηρεάζονται σχεδόν όλοι σε κάθε πόλη.  :Sad:

----------


## fadasma

> Από την στιγμή που η Nova στις δικές της περιοχές τουλάχιστον, δίνει στα 33€/μήνα το 1Gbps, το να πήγαινε ο ΟΤΕ το 1Gbps στα 53€ τον μήνα π.χ. δεν θα ήταν "αθέμιτος" ανταγωνισμός, ούτε θα "έπνιγε" τους εναλλακτικούς.
> Και 10€ να απήχε, πάλι παίζει να μην επηρεάζε σημαντικά το μερίδιο των εναλλακτικών.
> 
> Το να μπλοκάρουμε τον ΟΤΕ να απέχει 100% στην τιμή από τον ανταγωνισμό, δεν κάνει ιδιαίτερο καλό ούτε σε εκείνους, ούτε σε εμάς.
> Συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε πανάκριβη χώρα, στο ιντερνετ, και σε πολλά άλλα φυσικά, πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να εναρμονιστούν οι τιμές με τους μισθούς.


Τα 33€ που παίρνει η nova τα βάζει στην τσέπη ενώ από τα 53€ ο ΟΤΕ ένα μεγάλο μέρος το επιστρέφει σε επενδύσεις. 
Αυτό πνίγει τους εναλλακτικούς και δεν είναι καθόλου αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. 

Και αν το δεις λίγο αλλιώς, το πρόβλημα που έχουμε ως καταναλωτές και ως χώρα είναι οτι 2 στους 3 παρόχους δεν κάνουν επενδύσεις και τρώνε τα κέρδη.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τα 33€ που παίρνει η nova τα βάζει στην τσέπη ενώ από τα 53€ ο ΟΤΕ ένα μεγάλο μέρος το επιστρέφει σε επενδύσεις. 
> Αυτό πνίγει τους εναλλακτικούς και δεν είναι καθόλου αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. 
> 
> Και αν το δεις λίγο αλλιώς, το πρόβλημα που έχουμε ως καταναλωτές και ως χώρα είναι οτι 2 στους 3 παρόχους δεν κάνουν επενδύσεις και τρώνε τα κέρδη.


Το ιδιόκτητο της Nova που είναι προϋπόθεση για τα 33 ευρώ του 1gbps δεν είναι επένδυση;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το ιδιόκτητο της Nova που είναι προϋπόθεση για τα 33 ευρώ του 1gbps *δεν είναι επένδυση;*


Είναι.
Μικρή.

Kαι της voda είναι επένδυση.
Αλλά δίνει μέχρι 200.
Ατυχία ..  :Razz: 

ΥΓ
Που πας ρε καραμήτρο..
Εμένα η voda μου δίνει ..  adsl

----------


## ThReSh

> Είναι.
> Μικρή.


Και πάλι δεν μπαίνουν όλα στην τσέπη. Ας μην μετρήσουμε τα ποσά που μπαίνουν στην τσέπη του ΟΤΕ από το χαλκό ή τα 600 εκατ το χρόνο που επιδοτείται το ταμείο των συνταξιούχων του.

----------


## YAziDis

> Συμφωνώ εν μέρει. 
> 
> Για το μέγεθός τους έχουν αξιοπρεπέστατη κάλυψη, ΑΛΛΑ ο τρόπος που υλοποιείται το δίκτυό τους έχει σοβαρό θέμα. Κόβεται μια "κέντρική" οπτική σε ένα δήμο κι επηρεάζονται σχεδόν όλοι σε κάθε πόλη.


Και άμα κοπεί μια κεντρική οπτική και δεν τη φτιάξουν, κόβεις το συμβόλαιο σου εκείνη την ημέρα, από τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις συμβόλαιο 24 μηνών, και πηγαίνεις όπου άλλου θέλεις.

----------


## manosdoc

Αφήνω αυτά τα 2 εδώ να κλαίμε στην Ελληνομπογκοτά

----------


## konenas

> Αφήνω αυτά τα 2 εδώ να κλαίμε στην Ελληνομπογκοτά


Εδώ έχουν "επενδύσει", εκεί επένδυσε ο λαός.
Πόσα έχουν φάει τσάμπα όλοι τους ...

----------


## deniSun

Μετά από πόσο καιρό διαμορφώθηκαν οι τιμές αυτές σε αυτά τα επίπεδα.
Γιατί στην Ελλάδα έχουμε περίπου μια 5ετία που ξεκινήσαμε τα ftth.

----------


## sdikr

> Μετά από πόσο καιρό διαμορφώθηκαν οι τιμές αυτές σε αυτά τα επίπεδα.
> Γιατί στην Ελλάδα έχουμε περίπου μια 5ετία που ξεκινήσαμε τα ftth.


Στις χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ  επειδή δεν υπήρχε δίκτυο χαλκου απο πρίν  τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά,  όπως ήταν πολύ διαφορετικοί και οι όροι που είχανε για να στήσουν δίκτύο, εκεί το στήσιμο ήταν πετάω καλώδιο απο το μπαλκόνι απέναντι και κάνω την σύνδεση,  κάτι φώτο με χιλιάδες καλώδια σε κολώνες κλπ  βλέπαμε τότε και λέγαμε αμάν.

Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση με καμία άλλη χώρα

----------


## Nikos.Ch

> Και πάλι δεν μπαίνουν όλα στην τσέπη. Ας μην μετρήσουμε τα ποσά που μπαίνουν στην τσέπη του ΟΤΕ από το χαλκό ή τα 600 εκατ το χρόνο που επιδοτείται το ταμείο των συνταξιούχων του.


Πραγματικά θα ήθελα να καταλάβω πως τα λεφτά που δίνει το κράτος γι να πληρώνει τις συντάξεις των υπαλλήλων που δούλευαν στον ΟΤΕ όταν αυτός ήταν δημόσιος επηρεάζουν την σημερινη εταιρία επενδυτικά και πως σχετίζονται με όσα συζητάμε.

----------


## minas

> Τα 33€ που παίρνει η nova τα βάζει στην τσέπη ενώ από τα 53€ ο ΟΤΕ ένα μεγάλο μέρος το επιστρέφει σε επενδύσεις. 
> Αυτό πνίγει τους εναλλακτικούς και δεν είναι καθόλου αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. 
> 
> Και αν το δεις λίγο αλλιώς, το πρόβλημα που έχουμε ως καταναλωτές και ως χώρα είναι οτι 2 στους 3 παρόχους δεν κάνουν επενδύσεις και τρώνε τα κέρδη.


Καλό είναι όταν κάνουμε τέτοιες "εκτιμήσεις" να παραθέτουμε και λίγα δεδομένα...

----------


## ThReSh

> Πραγματικά θα ήθελα να καταλάβω πως τα λεφτά που δίνει το κράτος γι να πληρώνει τις συντάξεις των υπαλλήλων που δούλευαν στον ΟΤΕ όταν αυτός ήταν δημόσιος επηρεάζουν την σημερινη εταιρία επενδυτικά και πως σχετίζονται με όσα συζητάμε.


Για να μαθαίνει ή να θυμάται ο κόσμος και να μην τον πολυλιβανίζει.

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν, η EETT έχει εγκρίνει τα νέα πακέτα που ζήτησε ο OTE μαζί με TV, οπότε αναμένουμε πιστεύω σύντομα τις ανακοινώσεις!  :Clap: 

Η λίστα με τις νέες τιμές υπάρχει εδώ :
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...aw/EcoControl/

* Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο tsirintanis που μου την έδειξε!  :One thumb up: 

** Σημειώνεται ότι οι προαναφερόμενες τιμές δεν συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ
24% και το Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου
55 του Ν.4389/2016.

----------


## Nikos.Ch

> Για να μαθαίνει ή να θυμάται ο κόσμος και να μην τον πολυλιβανίζει.


Η όπως το λέμε αλλιώς μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Kudos

----------


## ThReSh

> Η όπως το λέμε αλλιώς μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Kudos


Καθόλου εξέδρα όταν αρχίζει η μίρλα ότι ο καημένος ο ΟΤΕ κάνει επενδύσεις και δεν τα βάζει "όλα στην τσέπη" όπως οι άλλοι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε τι "κληρονόμησε" κι από ποιου τσέπη προήλθαν και προέρχονται αυτά.

----------


## fadasma

> Καθόλου εξέδρα όταν αρχίζει η μίρλα ότι ο καημένος ο ΟΤΕ κάνει επενδύσεις και δεν τα βάζει "όλα στην τσέπη" όπως οι άλλοι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε τι "κληρονόμησε" κι από ποιου τσέπη προήλθαν και προέρχονται αυτά.


O OTE κληρονόμησε, η Vodafone έχει συγγενείς στο εξωτερικό (τη μαμά εταιρία) που στέλνουν λεφτά και η wind είχε από πίσω ένα επενδυτικό fund από μέση ανατολή.
Όλοι έχουν λεφτά, το ζητούμενο είναι πόσα διαθέτουν για επενδύσεις στη χώρα μας, όχι πόσο πάγιο ζητάνε. 
Προσωπικά προτιμώ να δίνω 80 ευρώ και το 30% να πηγαίνει σε καλύτερο δίκτυο παρά να δίνω 30 ευρώ και να μπαίνουν σε ένα αεροπλάνο τα λεφτά να φεύγουν έξω. 
Προσπαθώ να πω οτι κάποια στιγμή να αρχίσουμε να κοιτάμε τι θα κάνει το δίκτυο στην ελλάδα καλύτερο και όχι μόνο ποιο πάγιο είναι το φθηνότερο. Δεν προσπαθώ να κατηγορήσω μια εταιρία αλλά να πιέσουμε όλες να κάνουν επιτέλους επενδύσεις.

----------


## Nikos.Ch

> Καθόλου εξέδρα όταν αρχίζει η μίρλα ότι ο καημένος ο ΟΤΕ κάνει επενδύσεις και δεν τα βάζει "όλα στην τσέπη" όπως οι άλλοι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε τι "κληρονόμησε" κι από ποιου τσέπη προήλθαν και προέρχονται αυτά.


Η χρηματοδότηση του ταμείου των υπαλλήλων του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ. Το ταμείο των πρώην υπαλλήλων του ΟΤΕ είναι ανεξάρτητο δεν έχει να κάνει με την εταιρία. Κάποιοι συνδικαλιστές κατάφεραν όταν οι αγελάδες ήταν παχιές να τους καταθέτει το κράτος (κακώς φυσικά) ετησίως ένα ποσό στο ταμείο για να παίρνουν μεγαλύτερη σύνταξη. Αυτό τι σχέση έχει με τις επενδύσεις του σημερινου ΟΤΕ; Τι σχέση έχει και με αλλά πράγματα που κληρονόμησε η εταιρία τότε; Είναι εντελώς άσχετο θέμα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την εταιρία με τον κλάδο γενικά με το θέμα. Είναι ξεκάθαρη μπαλα στα εξέδρα για τον ανενημέρωτο

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτό τι σχέση έχει με τις επενδύσεις του σημερινου ΟΤΕ; Τι σχέση έχει και με αλλά πράγματα που κληρονόμησε η εταιρία τότε;


Με τι μίρλα που ακούμε κατά καιρούς έχει σχέση. Καλώς κάνει επενδύσεις, αλλά δεν θα κάνω και δοξασίες, μια χαρά μας έχει κόστίσει εδώ και χρόνια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Προσωπικά προτιμώ να δίνω 80 ευρώ και το 30%


Ούτε για αστείο το 30%.

----------

